# Acertijos de lógica y comprensión



## Trick21 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hola!

En base al acertijo que eh puesto anteriormente.... que como a fernandob y a otros le intereso 

Pensé en poner otros que ya me han dado, como resuelvan este, publico otro...

Este es más fácil que el anterior pero para que se entretengan

*Enunciado*

Se encuentran 3 señores el señor A el señor B y el señor C, el señor A le juega una partida de ajedrez al señor B y luego al señor C, y pierde contra los dos.

Su nieta de 8 años le promete lograr vencer al señor C o al señor B una 1 vez, el señor A (abuelo) no cree que lo logre, la nieta agranda la apuesta y le promete vencerá  alguno de los dos señores (B o C) en un partido simultaneo, pero con una condición contra el señor B ella seria las blancas y contra el seños C ella seria las negras

La niña logro ganarle a uno de los 2

¿Como?

salu2!


----------



## Trick21 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hola!

Veo que el acertijo del ajedrez duro menos de lo que pensé :S

*Acá les mando un acertijo que de 30 alumnos solo 7 lo lograron resolver, esto es con respecto a mi año.* ( yo lo logre )

_*Enunciado*_

En el planeta Plutón existen infinitos perros pero hay perros negros y perros blancos esto se debe a que a cada perro se le entrega una lista la cual dice a que perros a que perros le puede oler la cola.... si en esa lista esta el nombre del perro a la cual se le entrego al lista ese perro es de color blanco... y  si en al lista no esta el nombre del perro al que se le entrego la lista ese perro es de color negro...

_*Pregunta:*_

¿De qué color es el perro que tiene a todos los perros negros en su lista?

salu2 y suerte!


----------



## Leon Elec (Jun 15, 2008)

Un perro blanco y negro.


----------



## steinlager (Jun 15, 2008)

un dalmata?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2008)

El perro es ciego

Yo tengo un acertijo:
¿ "Por que no pones TODOS tus acertijos en un solo post" ?


----------



## Leon Elec (Jun 15, 2008)

es verdad fogonazo.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2008)

primero es tratar de comprenderlo, por lo que entiendo :

Perros blancos se pueden oler la cola a si mismos

Perros negros no se pueden oler la cola a si mismos.

Cual tiene  a todos los negros en su lista ? o sea 
Cual puede oler  todos a los que no se la huelen a si mismos ¿? 

habla de perros blancos y negros pero tambien que tienen nombre , que supongo los identifica como individuos.
en verdad me parece que falta algo o no lo entendi.
aclarame si lo entendi.

saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Jun 15, 2008)

> Publicado: Dom Jun 15, 2008 9:44 am    Asunto:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



bueno.... ahora ya esta 

el proximo lo pongo en este y listo ok? 

ah y el acertijo esta completo no falta nada....

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradoja

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradoja_del_mentiroso

creo que con eso ya es ovbio ¬¬

salu2


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2008)

soy medio pelotu......
pero en los enlaces que pusiste aparece temas paradojas y demas......no especificamente el acertijo que pusiste.

te aclaro que si ademas de un acertijo o problema le sumas algun engaño = paradoja = trampa en mi mente sencilla se acciona una alarma y lo dejo = me voy a a miercoles.

este sistema mental es parte de mi evolucion y sistema de defensa con clientes tramposos y mas especialmente viejas garcas.
el asunto es que me cuesta separarlo de otras cosas .

un saludo.

y pon alguna aclaracion o la respuesta en unos dias por favor..


----------



## MaMu (Jun 16, 2008)

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> si en esa lista esta el nombre del perro a la cual se le entrego al lista ese perro es de color blanco...





			
				Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> y  si en al lista no esta el nombre del perro al que se le entrego la lista ese perro es de color negro...



_*Pregunta:*_



			
				Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> ¿De qué color es el perro que tiene a todos los perros negros en su lista?



Blanco. Porque si sos perro negro no estas en una lista.


----------



## pet (Jun 17, 2008)

El perro es blanco y en su lista estará todos  los nombres de los perros negros y el suyo propio. Si fuera negro estaria su nombre, puesto que dice que está el nombre de todo los perros negros y dentro de ese"todos" está el suyo, por lo que no puede ser negro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 17, 2008)

Un consejito a trick q realizo este post igual que l anterior post de acertijos;:

son 2 post iguales, no hay problemas en colocar mas de un acertijo dentro del mismo post.

no crear innecesarios post repetidos.

saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 25, 2008)

al fianl el perro es un dalmata, un perro gris, una salchicha, un tipo qeu juega mal al futbol?


----------



## asherar (Jun 27, 2008)

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> ...
> En el planeta Plutón existen infinitos perros pero *hay perros negros y perros blancos* esto se debe a que a cada perro se le entrega una lista la cual dice a que perros *a que perros le puede oler la cola*.... si en esa lista esta el nombre del perro a la cual se le entrego al lista ese perro es de color blanco... y  si en al lista no esta el nombre del perro al que se le entrego la lista ese perro es de color negro...
> 
> _*Pregunta:*_
> ...



El acertijo no tiene solución. 
Como ningún perro se puede oler la cola a sí mismo, entonces: 

*"ninguno puede estar en la lista que le entregan".* 

Esto implica que todos los perros son negros (primera contradicción: ¿ no había blancos también ?).

Por lo tanto el perro "Buscado" *debería ser negro*. Pero entonces, si la lista que le dan a "Buscado" tiene a todos los perros negros, su nombre debería estar allí, lo que no es posible por que, como dijimos: 

*"ninguno puede estar en la lista que le entregan".* 

Esto lleva a una contradicción. Salvo que los pichichos de Plutón tengan un hocico de dos metros. Al haber menos gravedad ... 

Lo de la Wiki: Es como la frase "Esta frase es falsa" solo que más entreverado, para que uno se pierda en las vueltas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 27, 2008)

Eso fue lo primero que pense... pero asumi que si se lo posteaba como un enigma, entonces habría un modo de "salvar" la paradoja.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 27, 2008)

Como dice electroaficionado, todos pensamos q habria modo de salvar las paradojas de los problemas de logica. pero lo q no sabemos es q ninguna respuesta tambien es respuesta.

ejemplo aplicado a la matematica:

raiz par de un numero negativo
cualquier numero dividido entre 0
 y muchas mas.

saludos.


----------



## asherar (Jun 27, 2008)

Entonces cualquier respuesta que no tenga que ver con el acertijo también es una respuesta ?

Andaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! 

ED: Yo no juego más.


----------



## santiago (Jun 27, 2008)

ahora falta la lista de de donde sacaban para comer , y que hacian con los desechos jejeje
saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 27, 2008)

Reciclar?


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 27, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Entonces cualquier respuesta que no tenga que ver con el acertijo también es una respuesta ?
> 
> Andaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !
> 
> ED: Yo no juego más.



Dijo ninguna respuesta, no cualquier respuesta...


----------



## wacalo (Jun 28, 2008)

En la lista entregada a cada perro figuran los perros a los que “les puede oler la cola” : “puede oler” en el sentido de que le está permitido hacerlo. De no ser asi, entonces en la lista entregada a cada perro deberían figurar todos los otros, puesto que de “poder” cada perro puede olerle la cola a cualquier otro.
Llamemos “perroX” al que tiene a todos los perros negros en su lista, y “listaX” a la lista que le fue entregada, entonces:
a)	No hay nada que prohíba que perroX esté en listaX.
b)	Si perroX está en la listaX entonces (por hipótesis) perroX es blanco. ¡¡POSIBLE! : En listaX figuran perroX + todos los perros negros
c)	Si perroX no está en la listaX entonces (por hipótesis) perroX es negro. ¡¡IMPOSIBLE!: Pues por hipótesis listaX contiene los nombres de todos los perros negros, y si perroX es negro debería estar en listaX.
Conclusión: perroX es blanco.


----------



## asherar (Jun 28, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Dijo ninguna respuesta, no cualquier respuesta...



Unita más, y no jorodemos más:

Partiendo de la hipótesis:

_"ninguna respuesta es una respuesta"_

Si reemplazamos "es" por el operador relacional "=" nos queda: 

_"ninguna respuesta" = "una respuesta"_

El sustantivo "respuesta" es común a ambos miembros, por lo tanto se simplifica, 
y nos queda entonces:

_"ninguna" = "una"_

que expresado numéricamente da: 

_0 = 1_

Lo cual es falso (creo).
.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2008)

nop, no es falso, simplemente hiciste mal el calculo. ninguna respuesta significa 1 eso es obvio, el error de 9 / 0 es 1 respuesta, estas mezclando cantidades numericas matematicas con adjetivos numericos.

jeje.

bueh, ninguna respuesta es 1 respuesta al acertijo, pero cualqueir respuesta, significa todas son respuesta al acertijo, eso esta aun mas errado.

creo q me exprese bien.

saludos


----------



## asherar (Jun 28, 2008)

Es que para ser la "respuesta" al acertijo debe ser una "respuesta correcta", 
si no, no es "respuesta". 
Vos iniciaste un juego de palabras, y yo me prendí a jugar un rato. 
Qué lindo no ? Pero ahora me tengo que ir. El mundo real me llama.

Nos vemos !  

PD: 
Un amigo me está llamando a cada rato. 
Dice que no aguanta más la espera del contacto con los extraterrestres (?). 
Alguien sabe algo ?
(Aclaro que no tengo TV)


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 28, 2008)

Que increible como se puede decir nada con tantas plabras, y aun asi sonar como que uno esta diciendo algo, verdad?


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 7, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Que increible como se puede decir nada con tantas plabras, y aun asi sonar como que uno esta diciendo algo, verdad?


A eso yo le llamo: *"Hablar mucho y no decir nada"*


Por cierto, ¿Cual es la respuesta?, yo creo que es blanco, además, los perros se pueden oler la cola sin tener que pegar el hocico a ella.


----------



## arroyiitoo (Jul 7, 2008)

yo lo habia leido esta paradoja en el libro de adrian paenza, tiene una explicacion como dijeron tiende a ser si o si blanco el perro pero el que yo vi era mas complejo el enunciado.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 7, 2008)

Es negro y es  el  primer perro al que le dieron la lista la cual no tenia nombres para olfatear si hubiera estado en la lista seria blanco.


SP_27 es Ud, una dama?


----------



## Elvic (Jul 7, 2008)

apoyo a KARAPALIDA



> Es negro y es el primer perro al que le dieron la lista la cual no tenia nombres para olfatear si hubiera estado en la lista seria blanco.



después de ver su respuesta y de  tanto dar vueltas al asunto decidí escribir esto esto 

aunque "no tengo la solución propiamente" el perro es *negro *porque en la lista no hay ningún nombre de perro algo que se refiera a un perro en particular debido a que en la lista solo esta escrito: *a que perros*  no menciona que tenga escritos los nombres de algún perro suponemos que por ser una lista lo debe tener pero no es así, según  lo veo 
y así puede haber infinidad de perros blancos como los pueda haber negros y les da igual si tiene olor en la cola, por lo tanto todos los perros se pueden olfatear entre si.



> En el planeta Plutón existen infinitos perros pero hay perros negros y perros blancos esto se debe a que a cada perro se le entrega *una lista la cual dice a que perros a que perros le puede oler la cola....* si en esa lista esta el nombre del perro a la cual se le entrego al lista ese perro es de color blanco... y si en al lista no esta el nombre del perro al que se le entrego la lista ese perro es de color negro...



PD. parto del hecho de que esta bien escrito el primer mensaje de Trick21 

y cual es la solución siempre, no tiene?


----------



## electrodan (Jul 8, 2008)

Con la pagina de wiki me doy cuenta de que es infinito. (el coso ese de los perros no lo razone ni lo entiendo)
Esto me hace acordar a los osciladores.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 8, 2008)

Todavia estoy intentado entender como un amigo del foro (A.S.), no logra entender q ninguna respuesta (error) es 1 respuesta, y como cuando no hay solucion a un problema , es q no hay respuestas.

me muero amigos, ya no puedo pensar mas, mi cerebro se secó.

saludos.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 8, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> SP_27 es Ud, una dama?


Si, ¿Por que lo preguntas?, ¿Por mi avatar?

------

Ahora, tomando en cuenta que hay *infinitos* perros, ¿Como puede haber una lista donde esten todos los perros negros? pues es un subconjunto de un conjunto infinito, y...
...ya me da igual, es gris.


----------



## mabauti (Jul 8, 2008)

bien, entonces, cual es la respuesta? >_>


----------



## asherar (Jul 13, 2008)

sp_27 dijo:
			
		

> KARAPALIDA dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disculpeló "SP_27", KARAPALIDA ve en todo un acertijo. Y encima como nadie tira uno nuevo 
se la agarra con los "avatares". Ya casi se le hizo un vicio. 
Menos mal que no le preguntó si lo de 27 era por la edad, etc.   
Este muchacho ... 

Un saludo a la barra de "fe" ...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Disculpeló "SP_27", KARAPALIDA ve en todo un acertijo. Y encima como nadie tira uno nuevo
> se la agarra con los "avatares". Ya casi se le hizo un vicio.
> Menos mal que no le preguntó si lo de 27 era por la edad, etc.
> Este muchacho ...
> ...



Mas bien que bueno que no le pregunto la edad.. o los admins hubieran tenido que dar de baja un miembro por muerte prematura..... jejeje


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 13, 2008)

sp_27 dijo:
			
		

> KARAPALIDA dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, por su avatar, muy delicado y colorido. 

No conosco muchas mujeres que anden en el mundo de la electronica, mas bien ninguna   
ahora debo admitir que me resultan muy atractivas    intelectualmente claro. jajaja

Mas ahun si saben mas que yo    

Bue, desde la tierra del FERNET, el cuarteto, y las retensiónes, estoy a su entera dispocicion para una buena charla de electronica  . Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 13, 2008)

Creo que cuando empezas a tirar los galgos en un foro de electronica, es hora de volver a salir de tu casa y hablar con alguien mas que con tu soldador...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Transmito mi amor al aire. Ajusto mejor mi antena
para que usted lo capte y la recepción sea buena.
Y si nos conectamos en una misma frecuencia
Quedamos sintonizados; Así lo afirma la ciencia.

Tengo en microfaradios mucha capacidad de amar
Y con amor bien regulado, vamos a funcionar.
No se extrañe mi reina, esta es mi forma de hablar.
Es la única técnica que tengo para enamorar.

En forma corriente y directa humildemente le pido
No eche a tierra mis propuestas porque me flechó cupido.
Ya no oponga resistencia y deme una señal de entrada,
La respuesta positiva será bien detectada.

A mi mundo en blanco y negro usted ya le dio color,
Será que estoy recibiendo buena señal de amor.
Tal vez ha de ser su aroma o su campo de atracción
Quizás el cristal de croma y la buena recepción.

Ajustaré la imagen, ajustaré el color y mezclaré sonidos, afinaré mi voz.
Modularé frecuencias para hacerle una canción
Y con beso pico a pico cerraré la transmisión.

   Atentamente:

                    Su Reprogramado Reparador


----------



## asherar (Jul 14, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Creo que cuando empezas a tirar los *galgos* en un foro de electronica, es hora de volver a salir de tu casa y hablar con alguien mas que con tu soldador...


GENIAAAALLLL !
Yo no quería decir nada pero el nuevo avatar de "K" sugiere que está viendo mucho ese canal "V~".

Como será que ya a nadie le importa el color de los perros ... nada ... ! 
Ah!  qué digo, ... los "galgos" son perros !


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Jua jua juaaaaa, no fue mi intensión  ops: 

Es que realmente me llama la atensión las mujeres con aptitudes tecnicas   . Como a las mujeres comunes (por decirlo de alguna forma) NO LAS ENTIENDO!. 

Por ahi viste logro dilucidar este gran misterio del universo. QUE QUIEREN LAS MUJERES?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2008)

Yo no se, a mi me parece q si tiro un poco los galgos.
el concejo de electro es bueno.
y el poeam de CHICO3001 es buenisisisisismo.

jeje
bueno, lo de los acertijos paso al otro post, por eso es q nadie ya poste.

pero en respuesta a la pregunta, si habia infinitos perros es verdad q la solucion es ninguna.
o sea es un error.
o sea tiene 1 respuesta, y es error.


----------



## asherar (Jul 14, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Creo que cuando empezas a tirar los galgos en un foro de electronica, es hora de volver a salir de tu casa y hablar con alguien mas que con tu soldador...



Volviendo al planeta Plutón, donde los soldadores hablan: 

Y qué es lo que te puede decir el soldador ? 

- Estoy re-caliente !


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 14, 2008)

A mi todavía me interesa la respuesta al acertijo, todavia me da intriga, ojala *Trick21* se manifieste y nos saque de esta incertidumbre.

Yo por mi parte opino que de tener solución el perro sería blanco, pues tiene una condición necesaria (pero no suficiente) que no tienen los perros negros.

Aunque el acertijo tiene muchos detalles que hacen que la respuesta parezca inexistente:
* La cantidad de perros en el acertijo es infinita, contable pero infinita.
* Pluton no es un planeta, ya lo comprobaron.
* En este planeta los perros no saben leer, en Pluton quien sabe, pero yo creo que no.
* ¿Puede haber vida en Plutón considerando que la temperatura en la superficie está cerca del cero absoluto?

Creo que estoy racionalizando mucho esto  .... Cambio PC dañada por camisa de fuerza.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2008)

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> _*Enunciado*_
> 
> En el planeta Plutón existen infinitos perros pero hay perros negros y perros blancos esto se debe a que a cada perro se le entrega una lista la cual dice a que perros a que perros le puede oler la cola.... si en esa lista esta el nombre del perro a la cual se le entrego al lista ese perro es de color blanco... y  *si en al lista no esta el nombre del perro al que se le entrego la lista ese perro es de color negro*...
> 
> ...



Ningun perro negro aparece en la lista...... por lo tanto la respuesta es ningun perro tiene a todos los perros negros en su lista...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2008)

*Negro*

Le falta un trozo de la oreja derecha por una pelea.
Esta un poco flaco (Mal alimentado).
y cogea de la pata trasera derecha debido a una caída.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *Negro*
> 
> Le falta un trozo de la oreja derecha por una pelea.
> Esta un poco flaco (Mal alimentado).
> y cogea de la pata trasera derecha debido a una caída.





jajajajajaja..... te falto decir que trato de conquistar el mundo y por eso lo tuviste que dejar cojeando


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 16, 2008)

Que estan fumando? conviden loco no sean egoistas


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2008)

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Veo que el acertijo del ajedrez duro menos de lo que pensé :S
> 
> ...



de 30 alumnos..........si , ALUMNOS 7 lo resolvieron.
y eso que los alumnos a esa edad solo piensan en :
mujeres
chicas
no estudiar
mujeres
chicas.
todo lo que sea hembra si no hay mujeres ni chicas.
zafar en el examen estudiando poco.
chicas.

y aqui ......un desastre (yo ni trate, sigo pensando en chicas   )
en verdad lo lei una vez pero lo deje , por que me aparece en mi mente el simbolo FFFF o a veces " capacidad excedida" y si no lo dejo me agarra fiebre , no se que sera ? ops:


----------



## asherar (Jul 16, 2008)

A mi se me ocurren varias palabras con F, Fernando: 

Fémina, Fácil, Fiebre, Farrah Faucet, Faaaaaaaa ... qué buena está esa mina ... , 
y otras viejas conocidas que irían a moderación inmediatamente !  

Acá también, últimamente al soldador no hay cómo callarlo !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2008)

Farrah Fawcet no es lo que era.....
y ancima antes cuando estaba buena tenia al hombre nuclear de guardabosques.... 

que no me diga nadie que no es hablar esto de electronica...el hombre nuclear tenia varios T, R; c y L .......no se donde le habrian metido la fuente de alimentacion (digamos una buena bateria D larga) pero por los saltos que daba y la cara que ponia se me hace una idea   ademas ,, nunca estaba sentado, siempre corriendo.
mira como se caen los heroes., si al final farrah lo dejo .


----------



## asherar (Jul 16, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Farrah Fawcet no es lo que era.....


Fer, ..., nosotros tampoco. 

Pero como dijo John Barts, en su libro "El fin del camino":  

- "Ningún hombre ha amado jamás a una mujer. Los hombres aman una idea que tienen en 
la cabeza". 

Qué tul ? No será electrónica pero a más de uno le han "saltado los tapones" (*) por ese tema.


(*) "tapones" = fusibles de la bajada principal del domicilio.


----------



## marioxcc (May 8, 2009)

Concuerdo completamente con Wacalo, y añado:
No hay nada que impida que PerroX sea de un color que no es blanco ni negro, por lo que puede ser, digamos, Café


----------



## foso (May 19, 2009)

En el planeta pluton la intensidad de luz no deja distiguir colores. Traelos mas cerca y lo resolvemos.


----------



## unleased! (May 19, 2009)

Para que el perro tenga en su lista a todos los perros negros el tiene que ser negro también, ya que si fuese blanco aparecería en su propia lista y entonces todos los perros serían negros excepto el.
Conclusión:
el perro es negro.



			
				sp_27 dijo:
			
		

> * Pluton no es un planeta, ya lo comprobaron.


 Hoy en dia se conoce muy poco del universo como para denominar algo como planeta o no. Lo de "comprobar" lo hicieron a su manera, desclasificandolo de planeta, a llamarlo planeta enano porque plutón, su orbita atraviesa el cinturón de Kuiper. Ahora son 8 los planetas, pero quieren aumentar la lista a 12. Quién sabe si el día de mañana se descubre que la vía lactea gira entorno a un planeta realmente gigante y la tierra y el resto de planetas del sistema solar no son mas que simples satélites de este planeta.
Saludos.


----------



## GomezF (May 15, 2010)

Mmm...

¿La letra "O"?


----------



## ericklarva (May 15, 2010)

, ya con ese prácticamente se adivina solo


```
_ o  _ o _ o  _ e   _ _ e   _ o    _ e    _ a _ a
```


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2010)

"Yo sólo sé que no sé nada"
Sócrates


----------



## Tacatomon (May 15, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> "Yo sólo sé que no sé nada"
> Sócrates



!!!

Así se aclara el panorama


----------



## ericklarva (May 15, 2010)

Y si no lo sabes, para que contestas.... Ya sabía que era muy fácil.
Aquí sigue otra disfrazada:
"vapor-más-insignificante-la-Hay-fuerza-poderosa-voluntad-una-motriz-energía-que-el-y-electricidad-atómica-este-control"
Algunas palabras están de más y algunos se repiten. Espero se entienda
Saludos
Igual si saben quien la dijo, coméntenlo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 15, 2010)

*Hay una fuerza motriz más poderosa que el vapor, la electricidad y la energía atómica: la voluntad.* 

*Albert Einstein*


----------



## ericklarva (May 15, 2010)

Oh   de pensar que estaría tan fácil... Otro más a ver que tal:
*N pdms slv prblms psd d l s mnr q cnd ls crms*
Las vocales han sido retiradas y las consonantes repetidas también, se ve un tanto fácil pero espero no lo sea.
Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (May 15, 2010)

"No podemos resolver problemas pensando de la misma manera que cuando los creamos"

Albert Einstein


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 15, 2010)

Buenas frases de Alberto Unapiedra, pero actualizaré una:

_Hay una fuerza motriz más poderosa que el vapor, la electricidad, la energía atómica: el amor._



			
				Albert Einstein dijo:
			
		

> Al principio todos los pensamientos pertenecen al amor. Después, todo el amor pertenece a los pensamientos.
> 
> El problema del hombre no está en la bomba atómica, sino en su corazón.




No sólo existe el amor de pareja... Se pueden amar muchas cosas. Por ejemplo: Muchos de nosotros nos gastamos dinero, tiempo, esfuerzo, en uno de nuestro grandes amores: la electrónica. Y esa pasión es la que impulsa nuestra voluntad...


----------



## sammaael (May 17, 2010)

hammer facer neruda encarnado en diablito

aca dejo otra frase a simple vista un poco mas dificil pero las "apariencias eqgañan"

VL WXYLHUD OD VXHUWH GH DOFDQCDU DOJXQR GH PLV LGHDOHV VHUÍD HQ QRPEUH GH WRGD OD KXPDQLGDG.   
                                   QLNROD WHVOD


----------



## sammaael (May 18, 2010)

vamos alguna idea?????


----------



## Tacatomon (May 18, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> vamos alguna idea?????



Seré sincero: Ahí no veo más que letras al azar. Pero no son todas las letras del abecedario, solo algunas, y una que otra se repite. Soy malo para analizar este tipo de cosas, me da flojera y las dejo. Prefiero descifrar un cto lógico...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 18, 2010)

¿Es cifrado César?

SI TUVIERA LA SUERTE DE ALCANZAR ALGUNO DE MIS IDEALES SERIA EN NOMBRE DE TODA LA HUMANIDAD. 
NIKOLA TESLA


jejejeej

Estuve un buen rato tratando de descifrar la frase... Según lo que leí en la Wikipedia, las letras que más se repiten en español son la E y la A, así que empece a contar letras para encontrar las más frecuentes:



```
VL WXYLHUD OD VXHUWH GH DOFDQCDU DOJXQR GH PLV LGHDOHV VHUÍD HQ QRPEUH GH WRGD OD KXPDQLGDG. QLNROD WHVOD


A=
B=
C=
D=+14
E=
F=
G=+7
H=+12
I=
J=
K=
L=+5
M=
N=
O=+7
P=
Q=+6
R=+4
S=
T=
U=+5
V=+6
W=+4
X=+4
Y=
Z=
```


Y empecé a sospechar que estaban remplazadas por una letra 4 posiciones más abajo. Así que empece a reemplazar. Al ir reemplazando noté que no se usaba la letra Ñ, por lo que deduje que habías usado un cifrador en inglés....

Y luego encontré éste:


http://www.secretcodebreaker.com/caesar-cipher.html


Así que no piensen que hice trampa....  primero lo decodifique manualmente  (Además que cuando era chico me entretenía descifrándole el diario a mi hermana )


----------



## sammaael (May 18, 2010)

jajaja
muy bien igual deje una pista que failitaba muchisimo las cosas no se si la notaste esta en las palabras entre comillas


esta bueno el encriptador !!  la verdad da flojera hacer el cambio letra por letra


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 18, 2010)

bueno, el cesar tambien usaba un metodo con un palo, muy efectivo


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2010)

mmm, Cifrado... Ya me voy... XD


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 19, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> jajaja
> muy bien igual deje una pista que failitaba muchisimo las cosas no se si la notaste esta en las palabras entre comillas
> 
> 
> esta bueno el encriptador !!  la verdad da flojera hacer el cambio letra por letra




Sí, la letra Q, sospeché que era una pista porque es difícil equivocarse cambiando una Q por una N.... pero aparecía muy poco en el texto (por lo menos en la inicial del nombre aparece, pero igual estaba difícil de descubrir... )

Aquí está otra frase cifrada de la misma manera.... pero OJO! No está en español, sino en el idioma natal del autor 

_*Eia dwzabmttjiz qab, qab ickp uikpjiz. Itjmzb Mqvabmqv.*_


¿Cuál es la frase en español?


----------



## asherar (May 19, 2010)

Dice: 

WAS VORSTELLBAR IST, IST AUCH MACHBAR. ALBERT EINSTEIN

Ahora ¿ qué significa ? 

Lo qué es concebible  también es factible. ALBERT  EINSTEIN

jeje


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 19, 2010)

Sí, la verdad es que esa frase no la he encontrado en español, pero se podría traducir así...


----------



## asherar (May 19, 2010)

Han oido hablar de la máquina "Enigma" ? 
Es lo que usaban para codificar mensajes durante la guerra (mundial). 
Era un mecanismo que hacía más o menos ese trabajito de cambiar las letras 
y algo más. 





Habría que Wikipediar.


----------



## sammaael (May 19, 2010)

de hecho en adivina que es ya hablamos de ella


----------



## ericklarva (May 20, 2010)

Ya que estamos con "curiosidades" que les parece esta sopa de letras sin vocales.
No saben la cantidad de "palabras" que podemos encontrar ahí dentro. Se las dejo por si alguien quiere "encontrar" que tanto hay ahí: Hay algunas muy simples como TTL, VHS, LCD, DVD y otras más complejas como SNR o CMRR y no por lo difícil de encontrarlas sino por saber que existen.





Espero les agrade, saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 20, 2010)

Ya encontré dos: CD y TV!!



Tambien CLK, GPS, SSS, PVC, CRC, PNP, TNT, JPG, PLL, HTTP, TVN, BBC, SCD ...



(PD.: Solucionaste las más fáciles.... ¬¬)

Saludos!


----------



## ericklarva (May 20, 2010)

;D eran muy obvías jeje, pues todavía quedan más, por ejempo BJT, SCL, BNC...
Saludos


----------



## sammaael (May 20, 2010)

y plr y cmr jajaaj


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2010)

Les faltó TCC .


----------



## ericklarva (May 21, 2010)

Un acertijo:
Estado de la materia que produce un gas de olor  acre y generalmente incoloro, pero en grandes concentraciones puede  volverse ligeramente azulado. Si se respira en grandes cantidades, es  tóxico y puede provocar la muerte. Y que además, siendo manipulado de la manera correcta puede producir sonido con la capacidad de reproducir música tal cual lo haría un altavoz.
Alguien sabe???
Saludos​


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 21, 2010)

Plasma. 

El gas es ozono....


----------



## ericklarva (May 21, 2010)

Oh, estás en todo


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 21, 2010)

Aquí va un acertijo:

_Dos hombres entran a un bar. Ambos piden tragos idénticos. Uno se lo toma rápidamente, mientras el otro lo hace más despacio. Uno se muere. ¿Por qué?_


----------



## ericklarva (May 21, 2010)

:enfadado:"Uno" se muere de la envídia de saber que ellos tomaron y no invitaron .
Yo diría que quien se la toma lento se muere, pero la verdad no se porque.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 21, 2010)

Los tragos tenian cubitos de hielo envenenados.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 21, 2010)

Correcto, Eduardo!!! 

Éste está más difícil 

_Un hombre uniformado está en la playa de una isla tropical. Saca un cigarrillo, lo enciende y empieza a fumar. Luego, saca una carta de su bolsillo y comienza a leerla. El cigarrillo se consume y quema entre sus dedos, pero no lo tira. Se pone a llorar.

¿Por qué?_


----------



## GomezF (May 21, 2010)

¿por que se quemó? jeje.

Uniformado, isla tropical...

Me recuerda a la guerra del pacífico, 2da G.M.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 21, 2010)

Te daré una pista: Un antiguo Rey relacionado de una extraña forma con Gokú.... (con el nombre de uno de sus ataques).


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 22, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> _Un hombre uniformado está en la playa de una isla tropical. Saca un cigarrillo, lo enciende y empieza a fumar. Luego, saca una carta de su bolsillo y comienza a leerla. El cigarrillo se consume y quema entre sus dedos, pero no lo tira. Se pone a llorar._
> 
> _¿Por qué?_


 

por uqe la carta le esta confirmando que tiene esa enfermedad que hace que no pueda sentir dolor, el nombre de la enfermedad no la voy a buscar(invento mio??)


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

jejeje Sí!!!

La enfermedad es lepra, el Rey al que me refería era un Rey de Hawaii (_Kamehameha IV_), y la isla es la _isla de Molokai_.


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2010)

Mmmm...  Eso, eso Zeta_bola 
Empleado de un leprosario (por el uniforme y la isla) y lee el resultado del analisis (la carta) donde confirma que se ha contagiado?  (va a sacar mas de 150000U$S con el juicio laboral)

-------------------------------

Este lo acabo de leer y me gusto la solucion:

[copypaste]
_Cuentan que, en la Edad Media, un hombre fue injustamente acusado de asesinar a una mujer. En realidad, el verdadero autor era una persona influyente y por eso buscaron a un “*chivo expiatorio*” para encubrir al verdadero culpable.
El hombre fue llevado a juicio,  conociendo que tendría  poca oportunidad de escapar al veredicto: *¡ LA HORCA !*_
_El Juez, también cómplice, cuidó de que pareciera un juicio justo y  le dijo al acusado:_
_- “Conociendo tu fama de hombre devoto del Señor, vamos a dejar en manos de Él tu destino. Vamos a escribir en dos papeles separados las palabras culpable e inocente. Tu escogerás uno de ellos y será la mano de Dios la que decida tu destino”_
_Por supuesto, el juez corrupto había preparado dos papeles con la misma leyenda: “CULPABLE” y la pobre víctima se dio cuenta que era una trampa._
_No había escapatoria._
_El Juez conminó al hombre a tomar uno de los papeles doblados._
[/copypaste]

Antes de buscar fragmentos del texto en Google (porque lo van a encontrar de una) piensen *como hizo para salvarse*.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

> Tu escogerás uno de ellos y será la mano de Dios la que decida tu destino.



No le dice que necesariamente tiene que ser el papel que saca el que decida su destino... también podría ser el que queda en la mano del Juez...


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> No le dice que necesariamente tiene que ser el papel que saca el que decida su destino... también podría ser el que queda en la mano del Juez...


Es por ese lado.  Pero como hizo?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Me imagino que le dijo que sería más justo que un Juez diera el veredicto, y que mostrara el papel que le quedó en la mano....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 23, 2010)

mmm se me ocurre que agarro un papel, y le dijo al juez que agarre el otro, o el juez lo agarra para que nadie lo habra y vea la matufia que se mandaba, el tipo, el "chivo", como se apiolo de la situacion le dijo que en vez de ver el papel que el mismo habia elegido el acataria loq ue diga el papel que toma el juez. como el juez lo tiene que abrir para no quedar mal, lo abre y en el dice culpable, por ende en el papel del hombre debe de decir inocente

saludos


me superpuse con hammer


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2010)

El juez era complice, para que no le exija mostrar el papel lo destruyo antes de abrirlo.

[copypaste]
_El hombre inspiró profundamente, quedó en silencio unos cuantos segundos con los ojos cerrados pensando, y cuando la sala comenzaba ya a impacientarse, abrió los ojos y con una extraña sonrisa, escogió y agarró uno de los papeles y, llevándolo a su boca, lo engulló rápidamente._
_Sorprendidos e indignados, los presentes le reprocharon airadamente._
_- “Pero… ¿qué hizo?… ¿Y ahora?… ¿Cómo vamos a saber el veredicto?”__- “Es muy sencillo” respondió el acusado. “Es cuestión de leer el papel que queda y sabremos qué decía el que yo escogí”_​[/copypaste]


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Estaba difícil esa.... jejeje

Aquí va otro: 


_Una zanahoria, un montón de piedras y una pipa yacen juntos en medio de un patio..._



			
				Dr. Watson dijo:
			
		

> ¿Qué significa esto, Sr. Holmes?


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> _Una zanahoria, un montón de piedras y una pipa yacen juntos en medio de un patio..._


Mmmm...  Es invierno o verano?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

jejeje... esa es la pregunta adecuada. Es invierno.

Otro más:

Una mujer conoce al Rey, grita "Pain!" (en su idioma natal), y pierde el conocimiento.

(Basado en una historia real).

¿Qué sentido tiene esto?


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2010)

Por la zanahoria y la pipa me viene la imagen del estereotipo del muñeco de nieve.

Pero no se que hacer con las piedras... Nunca hice un muñeco! Y si lo tuviera que hacer no me pondria a juntar piedras habiendo tanta nieve!


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Por la zanahoria y la pipa me viene la imagen del estereotipo del muñeco de nieve.
> 
> Pero no se que hacer con las piedras... Nunca hice un muñeco! Y si lo tuviera que hacer no me pondria a juntar piedras habiendo tanta nieve!




Sí, es lo que queda de un muñeco de nieve derretido. Con piedritas generalmente les hacen la boca y los ojos (a veces utilizan otras cosas).


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> jejeje... esa es la pregunta adecuada. Es invierno.
> 
> Otro más:
> 
> ...


 

pain es dolor si no me equivoco, asi que ningun sentido para mi por el momento


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Sí, "pain" es "dolor", pero en inglés...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 23, 2010)

por eso, hasta el momento no le encuentro sentido


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 23, 2010)

Es porque quizá lo escrito no está en inglés...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 24, 2010)

le aviso que el pan estaba envenenado, un rey frances??

en tagalo le estaba diciendo que era el cebo.

en irlandes le estaba diciendo que su nombre es dolores y se desmayo de la emocion

saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 24, 2010)

(La que pierde el conocimiento es la mujer). 

Te acercaste bastante en una. El hecho está relacionado con algo que sucedió durante un período histórico de la antigua Europa.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 24, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> El hecho está relacionado con algo que sucedió durante un período histórico de la antigua Europa.


 
y ahi es donde me doy por vencido


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 24, 2010)

Los elementos del acertijo son pocos, pero bastante precisos: 

Un Rey.
Una palabra: Pain.
Una consecuencia relacionada: La mujer pierde el conocimiento.
Además te di una pista: Período histórico de la antigua Europa.



Está vinculado con la mala administración del Antiguo Régimen...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 24, 2010)

nadie mas erudito(eructito diria homero)que yo?? alguien que sepa la respuesta??


----------



## Cacho (May 25, 2010)

¿Se desmaya de hambre la mujer? ¿Y de casualidad no tenía calzones? (a no tomarlo por _ese _lado, malpensados )

Estoy hablando de fines del siglo XIIX en la capital gala.


----------



## Eduardo (May 25, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ...Estoy hablando de fines del siglo XIIX en la capital gala.


 Con ese siglo estoy más perdido todavía


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 25, 2010)

"Eduardo" dijo:
			
		

> Con ese siglo estoy más perdido todavía






... Exactamente. Se supone que esto sucedió poco después de la toma de la Bastilla en París (14 de Julio de 1789), cuando una multitud se dirige a Versalles (5 de Octubre) para pedirle al Rey que solucione el problema de la escasez de alimentos, en lo que se llamaría _la Marcha de las Mujeres_ (por ahí he leído que en realidad eran un puñado de hombres disfrazados de mujeres.... ).


Aquí algo más de las Causas de la Revolución Francesa:



			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> Desde el punto de vista económico, la inmanejable deuda del estado fue exacerbada por un sistema de extrema desigualdad social y de altos impuestos que los estamentos privilegiados, nobleza y clero, no tenían obligación de pagar, pero que sí oprimía al resto de la sociedad. Hubo un aumento de los gastos del Estado simultáneo a un descenso de la producción agraria de terratenientes y los campesinos, lo que produjo una grave escasez de alimentos en los meses precedentes a la Revolución. Las tensiones, tanto sociales como políticas, mucho tiempo contenidas, se desataron en una gran crisis económica a consecuencia de los dos hechos puntuales señalados: _*la colaboración interesada de Francia con la causa de la independencia estadounidense*_ (que ocasionó un gigantesco déficit fiscal) y el aumento de los precios agrícolas.



La cag... que se mandaron los franceses... :enfadado:


----------



## Cacho (May 25, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Con ese siglo estoy más perdido todavía


Tenés razón, estaba muy dormido: Siglo XVIII 

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (May 25, 2010)

Cuál es la siguiente cifra en esta sucesion:¦ 1, 11, 21,1211, 111221, 312211, 13112221


----------



## ericklarva (May 26, 2010)

MMM cuesta un tanto de trabajo "adivinarle" pero si como sigue la sucesión es como yo creo el siguiente número deber ser:
111132122211 ó 11132122211.
Es correcto??
 la verdad que está difícil.
Saludos


----------



## Comadreja (May 26, 2010)

11111211?¿? creo que no, pero por intentarlo que no quede jeje


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

1113213211

Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (May 26, 2010)

Después de analizarlo bien, es lógico pensar que los "222" se conviertan en un "3". Desconozco si estamos en lo correcto Cacho, a menos que sepas de que se trata. Es la primera vez que me topo con una serie de este tipo y no se si es invención de Sammael o existe realmente.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> 1, 11, 21,1211, 111221, 312211, 13112221


Uno: 1
Un uno: 11
Dos unos: 21
Un dos, un uno: 1211
Un uno, un dos, dos unos: 111221

Y así... 
No es nada matemático Erick, es más simple de lo que parece 


Saludos


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

No es correcto Cacho es el ganador!!!
Ahora si alguien duda de que la serie no es antojadiza veamos si alguien la puede explicar

PD:no es invencion mia


que mal escribi y aparecio la explicacion apretamos al mismo tiempo enviar respuesta jaja


----------



## ericklarva (May 26, 2010)

bueno estuve "cerca"...solo fallé en los "222".
En mi caso los analicé de una forma diferente que es difícil de explicar por escrito.
Pero si "no me cayó el 20" de la analogía con el dos.

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

interesante como aveces lo sencillo se vuelve complejo


----------



## ericklarva (May 26, 2010)

ya había visto algo similar... y pues con respecto a lo que comentas según "google" se llama la secuencia "look and say" o "mira y di". Muy buena la verdad ahora si ya le entendí
Saludos


----------



## Comadreja (May 26, 2010)

Me retracto de mi anterior respuesta, 1113312221 

Edit: Vale ni vi que lo habian resuelto y aun asi lo tengo mal jaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 26, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> interesante como aveces lo sencillo se vuelve complejo


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

Estem...

Me permito hacer una pregunta simple: En el segundo ejercicio que nuestro conejilo de indias _no resuelve_, el de "Sean a, b y c..." estamos de acuerdo en que algo hace mal, porque llega a un absurdo. ¿Qué es lo que hace mal? 


Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 26, 2010)

a + b = c 

a + b - c = 0

Al simplificar, dividió por 0.


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

Pero muy bien...
La enorme mayoría de la gente tiene problemas para detectar eso. No creo que el mismo problema se de en el foro, bah, espero que eso no pase en el foro, o vendríamos pésimo con la matemática 


Saludos


----------



## sammaael (May 26, 2010)

exacto la verdad no me extrañara que se equivocara en eso sino que apesar de la evidente contradiccion de la igualdad que plantea la sostiene y no trata de corregirla de alguna forma













Por ultimo esta matematicamente demostrado que las mujeres son problemas...


----------



## Nepper (May 30, 2010)

Simplemente... exelente 
El del límite!!! por favor!!! un grande!!!

Che, por las letras en rojo, el  fondo negro y el alumno Yerba... esa imagen es de ¿Mundo yerba.com??? aún está habil esa página, porque yo la busque y no la encontre!!! decime por favor!!! era buenísima!!!

Acertijo:
Se tienen 3 distribuidoras, una de gas, otra de electricidad y otra de agua... por el terreno no se pueden cruzar los caños que llevan cada cosa.
Los 3 elementos deben llegar a 3 casas:

Las 3 de arriba son los distribuidores, las 3 de abajo las casas,el primer punto debe unirse con los 3 de abajo, siempre tirando una linea por union. luego, el punto dos, debe unirse con los 3 de abajo, y el punto 3 debe unirse con los tres de abajo... ningúna linea puede ser cruzada y no se puede pasar a travez de las casas. Las lineas pueden ser de la forma que se quiera, pero siempre un solo trazo.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 30, 2010)

¡ODIO LOS ACERTIJOS! No soporto no resolverlos. Enciendo la PC para disternir de Mates y... ¡PUM! Límites (examen el Miércoles)


----------



## Eduardo (May 30, 2010)

Es un acertijo bastante conocido y no tiene solucion.

La figura resultante es un grafo K3.3 , es conocido tanto este como el K5 (se hizo referencia en el _ mensaje #313  _de este mismo hilo)  por ser no-planos --> No se los puede dibujar sin cruzar lineas.


Pero existe la posibilidad que estas compañias de agua,gas y electricidad no esten en la Tierra sino en un extraño y lejano planeta toroidal o con forma de cinta de Moebius -->  En esos casos no tendran ningun inconveniente en la provision del servicio


----------



## Nepper (May 30, 2010)

Casualmente, este acertijo me lo hiso un amigo ayer... como yo no encotraba la forma de resolverlo, inmediatemente, le mostré el acertijo de los 7 punetes del centro de francia, donde los guias turisticos les decían a los turista, que recorran los 7 puentes sin cruzar 2 veces por el mismo...
Estaba seguro que utilizaban el mismo principio...
Mi amigo al tenerlo unos minutos me dijo que no había solución, y yo le dije lo mismo con el de las casas...
Llegamos a la misma deducción, la diferencia era que yo sabía por qué y el no


----------



## Eduardo (May 30, 2010)

El problema al que te referis es el de los 7 puentes de Konigsberg , y las razones por las que no tiene solucion son otras.


----------



## Nepper (May 30, 2010)

Que? yo pensé que los puentes estaban en francia... no en rusia... pero tengo que decirte que sa basan en lo mismo, cantidad de entradas y salidas impares...

Los propios links lo mencionan: 


			
				Wiki dijo:
			
		

> El *problema de los puentes de Königsberg*, también llamado más  específicamente *problema de los siete puentes de Königsberg*, es  un célebre problema matemático, resuelto por Leonhard Euler en 1736 y cuya resolución dio origen a la teoría de grafos.[1]





En realidad lo leí hace tiempo, pero siempre, por mantener mi orgullo, no reviso la wiki hasta que no sea nescesario...


----------



## Eduardo (May 30, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> ... pero tengo que decirte que sa basan en lo mismo, cantidad de entradas y salidas impares...
> Los propios links lo mencionan:


No pibe, vos solo viste que hablaba de numero de aristas pares e impares sin darte cuenta que eso no es aplicable a tu problema porque son dos problemas completamente diferentes.

En el caso de los puentes se trata de encontrar un "camino euleriano" (todas las aristas (puentes) se recorren una sola vez, y las condiciones para que exista son de las que habla el link.
*Esta condicion no tiene ninguna relacion con que si las lineas se cruzan o no *(equivaldria a puentes que pasan uno encima del otro).


En cambio en el de las compañias de agua ,luz y gas no puede haber cruce de líneas y esto no tiene un pomo que ver con si la cantidad de aristas en un vertice es par o impar.
La demostracion de esto es mejor que hacerla grafica (trabajo que te dejo a vos) porque conversada resultaria confusa.         

Mas sencillo de mostrar que *no hay relacion entre las condiciones del de los puentes y esto* es un contraejemplo:
En el grafo* K4* todos los vertices tienen *numero de aristas impares* y *se puede dibujar sin cruzar lineas*.
Pero en el *K5*, todos los vertices tienen *numero par de aristas* y *no se puede dibujar sin cruzar lineas*.


----------



## Nepper (May 30, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> En el caso de los puentes se trata de encontrar un "camino euleriano"  (todas las aristas (puentes) se recorren una sola vez, y las condiciones  para que exista son de las que habla el link.
> *Esta condicion no tiene ninguna relacion con que si las lineas se  cruzan o no *(equivaldria a puentes que pasan uno encima del otro).





No podía esperar menos, resolviste el acertijo... si nos vemos te pago el asado...
La verdad es que estaba convencido que eran lo mismo, no me meti tampoco en el tema porque estube muy ocupado... entender estas cosas lleva su tiempo irremediablemente.... eso es lo que me fastidia...

ya bastantes acertijos nos tiran en la universidad....


----------



## asherar (May 30, 2010)

Este no sé si califica como acertijo, pero a mí me resultó bastante curioso. 

Se define una sucesión de la siguiente manera: 
el elemento n-ésimo es: *a* 
el elemento n+1-ésimo es: *b* 
el elemento n+2-ésimo es: *(b +1)/a*
y así siguiendo hasta infinito ... aunque ... 
Esta sucesión tiene una propiedad. ¿Cuál es?


----------



## Eduardo (May 30, 2010)

Seguimos con la sucesion S(n+2) =  (1+S(n+1))/S a ver que pasa...

S   =  a
S(n+1) =  b
S(n+2) =  (1+S(n+1))/S   = (1+b)/a
S(n+3) =  (1+S(n+2))/S(n+1) = (a + b + 1)/(a·b)
S(n+4) =  (1+S(n+3))/S(n+2) = (a + 1)/b
S(n+5) =  (1+S(n+4))/S(n+3) = *a *
S(n+6) =  (1+S(n+5))/S(n+4) = *b 
*
Oh-Oh...  S(n+5) y S(n+6) son de vuelta a y b  --> se repite la secuencia con periodo 5
Luego la propiedad es  S(m+5) = S(m)

Realmente es un resultado inesperado


----------



## asherar (May 30, 2010)

Lo encontré en la sección de juegos matemáticos del "Dr. Matrix" (Martin Gardner), Investigación y Ciencia de los años 70-80. 


Eduardo dijo:


> Realmente es un resultado inesperado



Y sorprenderte a vos ya es un mérito aparte. 

Como propiedad adicional, recién ahora veo que puede generarse con el mismo algoritmo de atrás para adelante ... 
O sea que si comenzamos con b, a, ... se genera la misma sucesión pero en el orden contrario. 
No sé para qué pueda servir, pero es extraño para un algoritmo tan simple. 

Esto viene de la época en que se estudiaban los *autómatas celulares*, del tipo del juego de la vida, etc.
Existe un autómata celular que genera un patrón casi idéntico al del caparazón de la foto.


----------



## Eduardo (May 30, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Lo encontré en la sección de juegos matemáticos del "Dr. Matrix", Investigación y Ciencia de los años 70-80.


Achicoria!... Estaba detras Martin Gardner.

Se murio hace poco con 95 años. Asi es la vida, los genios se mueren y los Kirchner ni un resfrio


----------



## asherar (May 31, 2010)

Es que son 95 años  !!!


----------



## sammaael (May 31, 2010)

Muy buena la serie anterior!!!


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 1, 2010)

, muy bueno el nivel realmente. Les dejo unos muy simples, si alguien del foro se anima a contestarlos  adelante, pero no creo que funcionen bien dentro del foro.
Son sacados del vulgo popular, y no creo alguien sea el autor:
1.- De que color era el caballo blanco de Napoleón?
2.- Cuanto es la suma de mil noventa y nueve más uno?
3.- Que pesa más, un kilo de carne o un kilo de algodón?
4.- De que color eran las mangas del chaleco que usaba Jhon Lenon?
5.- Cuanto es la mitad de dos más uno?

Son muy simples lo sé, pero funcionan de maravilla con los cuates, familia, etc.
Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 1, 2010)

2 y 5, depende de la relatividad y jerarquia matemática


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 1, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> , muy bueno el nivel realmente. Les dejo unos muy simples, si alguien del foro se anima a contestarlos  adelante, pero no creo que funcionen bien dentro del foro.
> Son sacados del vulgo popular, y no creo alguien sea el autor:
> 1.- De que color era el caballo blanco de Napoleón?
> 2.- Cuanto es la suma de mil noventa y nueve más uno?
> ...


 
Solo me se la numero 5:                                               
5- dos.


----------



## asherar (Jun 1, 2010)

Si alguien tiene información de los patrones entrelazados que se observan en alguna paredes de "La Alhambra" mucho se los agradeceré que las suban acá. Supongo que debe haber algún estudio sobre eso. 

En 1992 yo anduve de turista por allí e intenté copiarlos a mano, pero es tal la compejidad que me fue imposible.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 1, 2010)

AlHambra, que queda mejor, que si no no se entiende


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 1, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...En 1992 yo anduve de turista por allí e intenté copiarlos a mano, pero es tal la compejidad que me fue imposible.


 Habias pasado antes por la "Puerta del Vino" no?


----------



## asherar (Jun 1, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> AlHambra, que queda  mejor, que si no no se entiende


 
 Fue un descuido! Pero ya lo he rectificado. Gracias por la acotación. 



Eduardo dijo:


> Habias pasado antes por la "Puerta del Vino" no?



La verdad es que no lo recuerdo. Fue hace muchos años. 
Un profesor granadino (granadense ?) me explicó que el moro "invasor" era muy civilizado, mucho más de lo que nos cuenta la historia de la ocupación. Según él: "el moro se bañaba hasta tres veces por día ... "  

También parece ser que la influencia de los moros sobre la arquitectura del sur de Italia, inspiró a Escher en su estilo inconfundible de mosaicos entrelazados.


----------



## asherar (Jun 3, 2010)

Volviendo a la sucesión de periodo 5, en aquélla época me tuvo bastante ocupado. 
En un momento de inspiración se me ocurrió que si: 

cos(30) = cos(360/12) =  sqrt(3)/2  = sqrt(3)/(3-1)

tal vez se pudiera encontrar el ángulo X para el cual:

cos(X) = sqrt(5)/(5-1)
...
X = ?

O tal vez, si: 

cos(45) = cos(180/4) = sqrt(2)/2
cos(60) = cos(180/3) = sqrt(3)/2
cos = cos(180/x)  = sqrt(5)/2
...
x = ?
y = ?
...
Pero no recuerdo qué era a lo que llegué ... 

Creo que era algo como:

F(360/5) = F(72) = sqrt(5)/(5-1)

pero no recuerdo qué función F ...


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 3, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...En un momento de inspiración se me ocurrió que si:
> cos(30) = cos(360/12) =  sqrt(3)/2  = sqrt(3)/(3-1)
> 
> *tal vez se pudiera* encontrar el ángulo X para el cual:
> ...


 Planteo incompleto.  No estas restringiendo X (en grados) a los numeros racionales, como aparentemente es a lo que apunta tu busqueda.

Volviendo a eso, es un tal vez pero *muy* _*tal vez*_, porque que el cos(30°) sea sqrt(3)/2  no significa *para nada* que con sqrt(5)/4 el angulo vaya a ser racional (en grados) o representarse algebraicamente de manera sencilla.



> O tal vez, si:
> cos(45) = cos(180/4) = sqrt(2)/2
> cos(60) = cos(180/3) = sqrt(3)/2
> cos = cos(180/x)  = *sqrt(5)/2*
> ...


 *sqrt(5)/2 ~ 1.118  *,si queres *un coseno mayor que 1* tenes que buscarlo en los complejos.




> Pero no recuerdo qué era a lo que llegué ...
> Creo que era algo como:
> F(360/5) = F(72) = sqrt(5)/(5-1)
> pero no recuerdo qué función F ...


 Brillante solucion   

Te gusto el 72 porque cos(72) = (sqrt(5)-1)/4  
A mi en lugar de F(72) me dio H(72),  donde H(72) = acos(sqrt(5)/4)  


Pero por las dudas fijate en Wolfram Alpha las expresiones para acos(sqrt(5)/4) a ver si se te refresca la memoria.
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=acos%28sqrt%285%29%2F4%29


----------



## asherar (Jun 3, 2010)

En realidad me "gustó" el 72 porque 360 / *5* = 72. 

Ahora que lo decís, era esa: 

cos(72) = (sqrt(5)-1)/4  

La cuestión obsesiva era poner todo con el 5: 

cos(360/5) = (sqrt(5)-1)/(5-1)  

pero no le encontraba semejanza con las otras expresiones del tipo: 

sqrt(3)/2 = sqrt(3)/(3-1). 

La verdad es que no había demasiado raciocinio al buscar la F, era más
por jugar con la similitud y la fracción 1/5.  Prueba y error. 
Un profe de aquéllos años me hizo notar que la precisión de esa fórmula  era mayor 
que con la serie que usa la calculadora de mano. 
Otro profe me dijo que si no se podía deducir no servía para nada ...

No creo que fuera un deja-vou (flashazo de algo visto antes), como parecería. 
Esto fue allá por el año 1986/87, internet ni existía  entonces. 
Habría que ver de cuando data la fórmula en el caso que haya sido publicada. 

Y muchas gracias por el enlace, lo voy a explorar con detenimiento. 

*Otra parecida:*

En Tandil, (1980) en la cátedra de Computación I teníamos dos prácticas de 
"perforación" de tarjetas: el SUM y el RAC. 
El SUM era un programa para hacer la suma de 2 nros A y B, y el RAC era 
un programa para calcular la raíz cuadrada de un nro. usando la fórmula de Daub.   
Daub fue un profesor que enseñó en Tandil durante los años 60-70 y que había 
desarrollado una fórmula empírica para la raíz cuadrada. 
Si consigo recuperar esa fórmula, la posteo por acá. 

Saludos


----------



## felipeyeah (Jun 3, 2010)

la niña copiaba el movimiento de 'la otra partida'.. inicia jugando contra el señor C, ve como abre la partida y luego copia el moviemito conra el señor B, cuando el señor B mueve copia el movimiento contra el señor C y aseee se la sigue..


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 4, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...La verdad es que no había demasiado raciocinio al buscar la F, era más
> por jugar con la similitud y la fracción 1/5.  Prueba y error.
> Un profe de aquéllos años me hizo notar que la precisión de esa fórmula  era mayor
> que con la serie que usa la calculadora de mano.
> Otro profe me dijo que si no se podía deducir no servía para nada ...


Mas bien, si te pones a ensayar combinaciones de numeros y contrastas los resultados numericamente nunca vas a demostrar la igualdad.  
Si trabajaras a 7 cifras significativas podrias "demostrar" que PI = 355/113 , pero gracias a que las calculadoras usan mayor precision no aparecen "matematicos" demostrando la racionalidad de PI 



> No creo que fuera un deja-vou (flashazo de algo visto antes), como parecería.
> Esto fue allá por el año 1986/87, internet ni existía  entonces.
> Habría que ver de cuando data la fórmula en el caso que haya sido publicada.


Las relaciones numericas  con funciones trigonometricas se deducen basicamente usando las identidades de suma/resta de angulos para seno,coseno y tangente.
Es decir, si tenes una serie de angulos como 30,45 y 72 cuyo sen/cos/tan resulta una expresion algebraica elegante, entras a hacer combinacion de suma y resta de multiplos y submultiplos de forma ang/2^n y vas a llegar a expresiones como las que estas buscando. Pero obviamente no lo vas a pode hacer con cualquier numero.

Otras identidades que te dejan mirando al sudeste son las de Ramanujan. Ahi no te entra en la cabeza como pudo hacer el tipo, mas que para demostrarlas, para imaginarlas!


----------------------------------------------------------

Y ya que estamos , tiro un ejercicio relacionado a modo de entretenimiento.
Expresar  *cos(12°)*  por medio de una cantidad finita de funciones elementales.​Eso traducido viene a ser expresarlo como venia tratando Alejandro, con sumas/productos/raices entre números enteros --> Prohibido usar otras funciones trigonométricas .


----------



## Nepper (Jun 4, 2010)

che... todo bien... pero ya estoy quemado de la universidad de las samplig, las fourier, la relatividad, el hfe, Vcd, teorema de nodos, newton, t-student, canonicas, integrales triples, relacion fundamental de euler, radiación, ecuaciones de bernulli, producto vectorial, Vector Pointyng, teorema de absorsion de boole, fuerza, análisis de Bode, lògica de relé, lógica matemática, lógica binaria, lógica!, infinitesimal, ortotomicas, catodo, expresiones simétricas, tiempo, asimétricas, dimensiones, PNP, del impropio, del infinito chi cuadrado, generador, coseno, Stefan-Boltzman, matrimonio Curié, gradiente, ERI, RIE, ley de ohm, delta de dirac, hiperclorito de sodio, carnot, carnau, del trianulo de tartaglia, series, cuadricas, ddp, convección, e a la jota pi, e a la pi jota, jota omega tau, teorema fundamenteal del algebra, de moivre, los anillos de saturno, maxwell, cuadricas, pi = 2,  intervalo de confianza, Pitagoras, determinante, funcion Sis, fosforo, devanados del flyback, ac/dc, men at work, Kirchoff, guia de onda, metodo de cuadrados, militerminos, arquimedes, momento, los espectros de frecuencias, amper, electron, lineas de campo, combinatoria, dielectricos, densidad y energía...

¿pueden poner algún acertijo que no tenga que ver con nada de esto???


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

Te faltó la electrónica... 
¿Que tal si empezamos con Astronomía...? ¿Alguien dijo Física Cuántica?


----------



## asherar (Jun 5, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Te faltó la *electrónica*...



De eso, acá NADIE se cansa !!!!!


----------



## asherar (Jun 6, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Y ya que estamos , tiro un ejercicio relacionado a modo de entretenimiento.Expresar  *cos(12°)*  por medio de una cantidad finita de funciones elementales.​... con sumas/productos/raices entre números enteros --> Prohibido usar otras funciones trigonométricas .



cos (12º) = cos (72º - 60º) = cos(72º) cos(60º) + sen(72º) sen( 60º)

y como:

cos(60º) = Sq(3)/2
cos(72º) = [Sq(5)-1]/4
sen(60º) = 1/2
 sen(72º) = Sq{ [ 5 + Sq(5) ] /8 }

queda:

cos (12º) = [ Sq(5) - 1] Sq(3) / 8 + Sq{ [ 5 + Sq(5) ] / 8 } / 2


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 6, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...cos (12º) = [ Sq(5) - 1] Sq(3) / 8 + Sq{ [ 5 + Sq(5) ] / 8 } / 2


Good!  Acá va otro levantando un poquito la mira (sorry por aquellos que asocian este de problemas con el estudio ):

Todos estos valores de ángulo que pueden expresarse de manera exacta y finita por medio de sumas,productos y raices tienen la propiedad de ser *ceros* de un tipo de polinomios (de los que tienen apellido ). 
- De que polinomios estoy hablando y por qué ?



PD. Incluso el coseno de cualquier *ángulo racional en grados* también es cero de esos polinomios, solamente que *no a todos* se los puede expresar de la manera anterior.


----------



## asherar (Jun 6, 2010)

Esa está más difícil. Mientras lo pensamos, y para mechar un poco con el arte de los versos les dejo un poema, tomado del Portal Matematico   y dedicado a todos los que les apasiona el arte de andar pasando términos de un miembro a otro: 

EL ALGEBRISTA

Algebrista te volviste
refinado hasta la esencia
oligarca de la ciencia
matemático bacán.

Hoy mirás a los que sudan
en las otras disciplinas
como dama a pobres minas
que laburan por el pan.

¿Te acordás que en otros tiempos
sin mayores pretensiones
mendigabas soluciones
a una mísera ecuación?

Hoy la vas de riguroso
revisás los postulados
y junás por todos lados
la más vil definición.

Pero no engrupís a nadie
y es inútil que te embales
con anillos, con ideales
y con álgebras de Boole.

Todos saben que hace poco
resolviste hasta matrices
y rastreabas las raíces
con el método de Sturm.

Pero puede que algún día
con las vueltas de la vida
tanta cáscara aburrida
te llegue a cansar al fin.

Y añores tal vez el día
que sin álgebras abstractas
y con dos cifras exactas
te sentías tan feliz.


Letra de Enzo R. Gentile y música del tango "Mano a  mano" (Gardel - Razzano)


----------



## Nepper (Jun 6, 2010)

> Eduardo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es bunenísimo ese concepto.... nunca se me había ocurrido...



			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ¿Te acordás que en otros tiempos
> sin mayores pretensiones
> mendigabas soluciones
> a una mísera ecuación?
> ...


 No puedo evitar sentirme identificado


----------



## asherar (Jun 7, 2010)

El apellido no lo he descubierto aún, aunque seguramente Euler debe haber metido la cola por ahí. 
Lo que he observado es que 360º dividido por un entero pequeño, sólo da un número de grados entero en los casos: 

360º/2 = 180º, 
360º/3 = 120º, 
360º/4 = 90º,
360º/5 = 72º,
360º/6 = 60º,
360º/8 = 45º,
360º/10 = 36º,
360º/12 = 30º,
 360º/15 = 24º,
 360º/18 = 20º,
 360º/20 = 18º,
360º/24 = 15º,
360º/30 = 12º,
360º/36 = 10º,
360º/45 = 8º,
360º/60 = 6º,
360º/72 = 5º,
 360º/90 = 4º,
360º/120 = 3º, 
360º/180 = 2º. 

Esto me recuerda a los numeros primos. No sé por qué.

Para estos valores es posible hacer algo parecido a lo que hicimos con 72º-60º=12º porque usando: 

cos(A + B) = cos(A) cos(B) - sen(A) sen(B)  

y sus fórmulas "amigas": sen(A + B), cos(A - B) y sen(A - B), se puede ir armando: 

cos(2 A) = cos(A + A) = cos(A) cos(A) - sen(A) sen(A) 
  cos(3 A) = cos(A + 2A) = cos(A) cos(2A) - sen(A) sen(2A) 
  ...
 cos((N-1) A) = cos((N-2)A + A)

hasta llegar a:  cos(N A) = cos((N-1)A + A)

Para N grandes se complica bastante, pero al final se debe reducir todo a unos pocos factores. 

Supongo que la familia de polinomios se debe definir aprovechando estas construcciones y algún teorema oportuno.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 7, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...Lo que he observado es que 360º dividido por un entero pequeño, sólo da un número de grados entero en los casos:
> ....
> Esto me recuerda a los numeros primos. No sé por qué.


Yo tampoco.
Desde el momento que 360 =  2·2·2·3·3·5 , cualquier numero que sea producto de algunos de sus factores es divisor de 360.


> Para estos valores es posible hacer algo parecido a lo que hicimos con 72º-60º=12º


No para todos, solamente para los ángulos múltiplos de 3


> Supongo que la familia de polinomios se debe definir aprovechando estas construcciones y algún teorema oportuno.


 Mnnn... para la definición se podría pero es más elegante de otra forma.


----------



## asherar (Jun 7, 2010)

Pensándolo bien, que un ángulo tenga nro. entero de grados no tiene nada de particular.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 7, 2010)

No, la particularidad es que el ángulo sea una relación racional del período (m/n con m y n enteros), pero como esto arrancó con ejemplos en grados enteros lo seguí así.

Con esa ampliación, los ángulos que cuyos cosenos se pueden expresar algebraicamente son ang = 3°*k/2^n  con k y n enteros ( o (pi/60)*k/2^n en radianes)  y sus cosenos siguen siendo ceros de los susodichos polinomios .


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ¿Te acordás que en otros tiempos
> sin mayores pretensiones
> mendigabas soluciones
> a una mísera ecuación?
> ...



hay un tema........quizas les disguste mi vision.
a mi me encantaba .. ? ..no se ... lo manejaba.
y otras cosas.
descubrir las cosas es lindo , genial, entender , cuando sentis que subiste uno o variso escalones.
pero....... a vecs uno no suelta el hueso por que es cabezon.
es dificil, si uno estuvo 10 años o mas royendo el mismo hueso aceptar que fue en vano.
hay muchos que terminan de maestros por no asumir que no les sirvio de nada (no le dieron *la utilidad que amerita el dedicarle una vida)* .
uno se afina, es seguro, de tanto jugar con lo mismo , sean integrales o simples sumas .

yo........yo me quede con una definicion que escuche por ahi :
el bicho que mas facil se adapta es el que sobrevive.

ahi largue de a poco lo que estuve masticando de joven y empece a morder otros huesos .

ojo......esa maldita educacion ....aun me tira, (me falta terapia) , veo una datasheet de un PIC u me parece inmenso las posibilidades, veo ecuaciones que no me acuerdo y pienso:
si con la capacidad de deducir y resolver que tengo hoy dia me refrescase en ecuaciones, matematicas y demas ......que no podria hacer ????? .
pero conozco el camino y se la respuesta .
y de a poco como una onda amortiguada cada vez los empujones internos son mas suaves.

y yo mas tranquilo


----------



## asherar (Jun 9, 2010)

fernando, es solo un entretenimiento
Lo que pasa que a veces uno sin darse cuenta se pasa de largo, y sigue trabajando mientras se divierte. 
Algo parecido a tu vocación frustrada (toco-ginecología), pero al revés ...

Dicho esto, ahora vamos a intentar atacar el problema que planteó  Eduardo:


Premisas:
------------

1.- X debe ser la raíz de un polinomio, por lo tanto:

a_N X^N + a_(N-1) X^(N-1) + a_(N-2) X^(N-2) + ... + a_2 X^2 + a_1 X +  a_0 = 0

o en forma abreviada:

Suma[a_n X^n] = 0, n=0,1,2,...N


2.- X es el coseno de un ángulo:

X = cos(Y)


Lo que se debe demostrar es que  Y = 3º k/2^n, con k y n enteros. 
Además X está formada por expresiones que incluyen cocientes de enteros y raíces,  
del tipo:

X = p^(1/m)/q^(1/n), m,n,p,q enteros



Razonamiento:
-------------------

Reemplazando X en el polinomio inicial se obtiene:

Suma{n=0,1,2,...N, a_n [cos(Y)]^n} = 0

Como el coseno es una función par del ángulo: cos(Y) = cos(-Y), si  escribimos el cos(Y)
en serie de Taylor en torno a Y=0, obtenemos un desarrollo donde  aparecerán sólo las
potencias pares del ángulo Y:

cos(Y) = Suma(m=0,1,2, ... infinito, b_m Y^2m)

y donde:

b_m = (-1)^m/2m!

reemplazando esta expresión de cos(Y) en el polinomio se obtiene:

Suma{ n=0,1,2,...N, a_n [Suma(m=0,1,2, ... infinito, b_m Y^2m)]^n } = 0

De aquí en más se debe trabajar sobre esta expresión, que es una suma infinita elevada a la n-ésima  potencia y sumada N veces !!! (ver acá), para llegar a algo  del tipo:

Suma{k=0,1,2, ... infinito, C_k Z^2k} = 0 

con C_k = (-1)^k/2k!

que no es otra cosa que cos(Z)=0. De esta igualdad sale la condición para los ángulos, y 
de las relaciones necesarias para los coeficientes C_K, surge la condición sobre los 
coeficientes a_n del polinomio inicial. 

(sigue ... otro día que ande con más tiempo ... )


----------



## GomezF (Jun 9, 2010)

F*** (Se me escapo), creo, con suerte, que entendí el 60% de todo lo anterior. Vi formulas y leyes que no conocía (algunas no me las acordaba XD).

Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 9, 2010)

Ale, estabas mas encaminado antes que ahora. Descomponiendo el coseno en su serie te vas a enloquecer. 

Hago una corrección y de paso tiro unas pistas para que esto no se haga tan largo.

Cuando escribí que cualquier racional en grados (es lo mismo que cualquier división racional del arco de círculo) eran ceros de polinomios con apellido *me equivoqué, son ceros sólo la mitad *(si es que se puede hablar de mitad en un conjunto infinito, voto a Cantor).
En cambio, *todos verifican ser unos*.  Es decir, para cada uno de estos ángulos existe un polinomio de XXXXXX  tal que Pn(x) = 1


La pista esta en ver la expansión de cos(n·x) y las propiedades de cos(x/2)


----------



## asherar (Jun 10, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> ... *me equivoqué* ...



Vamos mejorando ! 

Ya no me siento tan solo ...




Eduardo dijo:


> ... existe un polinomio de *XXXXXX*   tal que ...



Serán los polinomios pornográficos ?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 10, 2010)

> Vamos mejorando !


Yo diría estamos empeorando  


> Ya no me siento tan solo ...


Ni yo, gracias al Prozac! 








Para matizar con un problema corto, cuando la vez pasada pusiste esa sucesión sacada de la sección "Juegos Matemáticos" (Martin Gardner (RIP) idolo!) me acordé de este otro:

- Un número irracional elevado a otro número irracional... Es siempre irracional? (Demostrar)

Para dar algunas pistas voy a empezar diciendo la solución: *No*, el resultado puede ser racional.
Pero falta la demostración...  Y para demostrarlo basta un ejemplo, es decir dos números a y irracionales tales que a^b sea racional.
Y ahí viene lo curioso, el ejemplo publicado dá dos ejemplos donde uno es el verdadero, *pero no se sabe cuál* .


----------



## fernandob (Jun 10, 2010)

POLI nomio 
xxxxxxxx

eso me suena a orgia.

pongan fotos !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 15, 2010)

mmm.... aver, ya que estamos con cosas matematicas tiro algo para los que se acuerdan de las sucesiones....primer año de universidad, o ultimos de secundaria 

capaz q*UE* lo sacan...no es muy dificil darse cuenta... jeje

como sigue ésta sucesion??? (van a tener que dibujar o explicar....)


----------



## freed (Jun 15, 2010)

uhhhh!!!!!!!!! YO SE!! YO SE!!!

ese nos lo dijo nuestro profe de analisis...jaja es buenisimo! 
pero si nadie lo saca hay lo mando...

mientras dejo un acertirijillo (diria Flanders jaja )
a ver!!!

"Una señora dejo olvidado en casa el permiso de conducir, no se detuvo en un paso a nivel, despreción una señal de dirección prohibida y viajó tres bloques en dirección contraria por una calle de sentido único. Todo fue observado por un policia de tránsito, quien, sin embargo, no hizo el menor intento para impedirselo. ¿Por qué?"


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 15, 2010)

Será que fue a pie la Sra??
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> mmm.... aver, ya que estamos con cosas matematicas tiro algo para los que se acuerdan de las sucesiones....primer año de universidad, o ultimos de secundaria
> 
> capaz q lo sacan...no es muy dificil darse cuenta... jeje
> 
> como sigue ésta sucesion??? (van a tener que dibujar o explicar....)


 
44 



freed dijo:


> uhhhh!!!!!!!!! YO SE!! YO SE!!!
> 
> ese nos lo dijo nuestro profe de analisis...jaja es buenisimo!
> pero si nadie lo saca hay lo mando...
> ...


 

Fue a pie o se subió al tren . . .


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> como sigue ésta sucesion???


 No sé... Mejor me voy a pasear en mi Maserati 






A buen entendedor...


Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 15, 2010)

lo que le sigue a la sucesion de meliklos es



el por que es facil, es una sucecion de los numeros 1, 2, 3 solamente que al numero original se espeja

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> es una sucecion de los numeros 1, 2, 3 solamente que al numero original se espeja


¡Ya nos arruinaste el misterio! 

El 44 de Dosme y el simbolito de Maserati son precisamente ese tipo de cosas. Rebuscadas, pero eso son 

Saludos


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 15, 2010)

bien ahi!! le acertaron!!! ue grosos estos electronicos jeje


----------



## freed (Jun 15, 2010)

NOOOO!!! me ganaron de antemano!! y tambien le acertaron jaja 
tan facil eh???mmm.... 

veremos con la proxima...esperen que lo prepare jeje!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> No sé... Mejor me voy a pasear en mi Maserati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Usté es un grosso Dr. Cacho 

Si ponía los números espejados y hacía el dibujito entonces *zeta_bola_1* se me iva (ir + impuestos) a deprimir  El 44 obviaba


----------



## Nepper (Jun 15, 2010)

quieren una muy dificil???? acá les vá!!!

¿Por que el windows tira pantalla azul???
¿cómo se arregla?
XD


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 15, 2010)

es que en verdad no es 44, por eso lo de la explicacion jeje

igual, eso es de los simpsons, un capitulo en que lisa se cree boba por uqe no puede resolver algo asi de una caja de cereal, cuando el resto de los chicos lo saco al toque, hasta nelso( haaa-haaaa)


saludos

edito: nepper, eso es un misterio, nunca se sabe cuando a salir o el por que. nunca lo vas a saber, es como preguntar, quien tiene mas partes plasticas y cirugias?? pamela anderson o darth vader??

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Usté es un grosso Dr. Cacho


 Grosso no... Me gusta mentir que paseo con estilo (y plata).

Tengo el auto en el mecánico 

@Nepper
Si la pantalla no fuera azul, no podría conocerse como "Blue Screen of Death" en inglés. Es por ese nombre que la pantalla debía ser azul 
Bautizaron la falla antes de diseñar la interfaz.

Se soluciona instalando Linux.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2010)

¿Esta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Esta?


 

Ya me arruinaste la noche


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2010)

Si me dicen un código coherente de esa imagen, se ganan una buena palmada en la espalda... LOL


----------



## freed (Jun 16, 2010)

ahi hay un código???jajaja.....ni idea!!

pero, a ver, otro más para que adivinen:

"Chris Fullter, famoso por sus proesas psiquicas, es capaz de decir el tanteo de un partido de futbol antes de que comience el encuentro. Hasta ahora nunca ha fallado.¿Será posible que acierte siempre?"


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 16, 2010)

facil 0-0, el tanteo del momento en que se inicia el partido


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 16, 2010)

jaja pobre...ni 20 minutos che!

a ver..tengo una: ¿Quién puede dibujar un cuadrado con tres rectas? (es posible!)


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah, no...
Eso ya es demasiado para mí. Necesito consultar catedráticos de la Wikiversidad.





Consulto y vengo con la respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> jaja pobre...ni 20 minutos che!
> 
> a ver..tengo una: ¿Quién puede dibujar un cuadrado con tres rectas? (es posible!)


 

Ya dibujé un cuadrado con ninguna línea , otro con una , otro con dos , otro con tres , uno redundante con cuatro , seguí con cinco y ya voy con un desastre con 1.576.873 líneas 

Saludos !


----------



## asherar (Jun 16, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> ...
> 
> a ver..tengo una: ¿Quién puede dibujar un cuadrado con tres rectas? (es posible!)



Claro que es posible ! 
Con dos rectas determinás un plano. 
De la recta que sobra cortás cuatro segmentos iguales, que colocás sobre el plano, en forma consecutiva y formando ángulos rectos entre sí. 

Hasta me sobran dos semirrectas de infinitos puntos cada una.


----------



## Nepper (Jun 16, 2010)

Yo soy computorologo, puedo ver tu futuro en función del codigo de error que arroja tu PC, lo dificil sería que logres hacer un print screen en el momento del error... pero bueno, puedo ver en la sigiente imagen




si tomamos los caracteres en ascci, y vemos sus equivalentes en hexa, y lo pasamos a ansi, podemos notar que dice literalmente en la 4ta línea: "compraras los transistores muy barato"
en la linea 7 dice: Sabado hay joda
en la linea 10 dice: Parcial elec 1

puedo decir que este codigo proviene del outlook...

SI! solo envienme su código de error y les digo su futuro!!

Volviendo al tema de los acertijos... ya que andamos bastante afilados en cuanto a la matemática ¿alguien puede explicarme el de los monjes en forma de ecuaciones lógicas??? porque leí cómo 5 respuestas "correctas" distintas y no entiendo ningúna!!!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> jaja pobre...ni 20 minutos che!
> 
> a ver..tengo una: ¿Quién puede dibujar un cuadrado con tres rectas? (es posible!)



con una sola recta dibuje un cuadrado.
y un circulo

tazas una sola recta y lo bautizas:

"cuadrado visto de arriba " 



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Claro que es posible !
> Con dos rectas determinás un plano.
> De la recta que sobra cortás cuatro segmentos iguales, que colocás sobre el plano, en forma consecutiva y formando ángulos rectos entre sí.
> 
> Hasta me sobran dos semirrectas de infinitos puntos cada una.



asi no vale, creo que decis de cortar las rectas.
para mi se refiere a hacer un cuadrado "con 3 trazos"


en realidad  hay mas formas:
vas al borde de la hoja y usas ese borde como un lado , asi que con que dibujes una C y aesta el cuadrado bien claro.

luego otra forma es jugando a doblar el papel


----------



## asherar (Jun 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> para mi se refiere a hacer un cuadrado "con 3 trazos"



 No, no, no: una *recta* es una *recta*, y va desde +infinito hasta -infinito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2010)

Hacés un cuadrado tradicional con cuatro segmentos y luego le trazás 3 rectas por encima.

Y tenés un cuadrado con tres rectas 

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Jun 17, 2010)

Eeeeeeeexacto, inspirate en _el logo de la wikiversidad_ si no lo ves 
La base de eso es poco más o menos la figura en cuestión.

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Jun 17, 2010)

????????? ??


----------



## Nepper (Jun 17, 2010)

ok, pero ¿si va de -infinito a +infinito ¿al cortarla no dejaría de ser una recta?!!! pasaría a ser un segmento... de -infinito a x....
Lo único que se me ocurre es el "jueguíto" gráfico de dibujar 3 rectas al margen de una hoja o, en tal caso, tomar el lateral de un cilindro, trazar dos rectas en forma de cinturon, a una distancia h una de la otra, luego siendo la base del cilindro D.pi=h entonces tenemos un cuadrado por definición, o sea, 4 lados de longitudes iguales entre si que forman 4 angulos rectos.... utilizando la recta vertical cómo 2 lados a la vez...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> No, no, no: una *recta* es una *recta*, y va *desde +infinito hasta -infinito.*



la plata que se te va a ir en tinta con ese cuadrado  che .........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> la plata que se te va a ir en tinta con ese cuadrado che .........


 

Creo que la infinitud se curva y hace un ocho alabeado uniendo las puntas , así que ahí cag*mos el - y el +


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que la infinitud se curva y hace un ocho alabeado uniendo las puntas , así que ahí cag*mos el - y el +



todo fisica teorica lo suyo señor dosmetros.
pruebas , quiero pruebas !!!!
cuando me venga con una foto de lo que pasa en el infinito y mas alla recien ahi hablamos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2010)

Me rindo *Fernandob*. . . el *+positivo* queda pa yá > y el *-negativo* pa yá <


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 17, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> el *+positivo* queda pa yá > y el *-negativo* pa yá <


 

pero desde tu punto de vista o el mio???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2010)

Desde como lo lees en el libro :estudiando:


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 18, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacés un cuadrado tradicional con cuatro segmentos y luego le trazás 3 rectas por encima.
> 
> Y tenés un cuadrado con tres rectas
> 
> Saludos !



veo que se plantearon muchas disputas jeje...en realidad me exprese mal...la idea era:"dibujar un cuadrado con solo tres segmentos..." (error mio )

pero la respuesta de dosmetros es la acertada!!


----------



## freed (Jun 18, 2010)

bueno, bueno, dado que éste problema está resuelto tiro otro a ver como va...

"Se pretende dividir el pastel cilíndrico
 en 8 trozos iguales pero solo con tres cortes. ¿Cómo tiene que ser éstos cortes?"


----------



## Vlay (Jun 18, 2010)

jaja no acierto nada, pero esto esta facil... haces un corte transversal y quedando dos cilindros iguales, uno arriba del otro y luego otros dos cortes perpendiculares a este y perpendiculares entre si¿se entiende?

se puede pensar que cada corte forma un plano, y la torta queda dividida en 3 planos perpendiculares entre si


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 18, 2010)

claro vlay, haces un corte en forma de x, de arriba para abjajo, y despues el tercer corte a la mitad de a altura


----------



## freed (Jun 18, 2010)

a ver... aca les traigo un acertijo clásico!

y tengo otros, pero vamos de a poco jeje

"Un grupo de policías está investigando a un grupo de delincuentes que trafican en un local bien custodiado. Desde un coche camuflado vigilan la entrada al local. Quieren infiltrar a un grupo de policías de paisano, pero no saben la contraseña. En ese momento llega un cliente. Llama a la puerta y desde el interior le dicen: “18”. El cliente responde: “9”. La puerta se abre y accede al interior. Los policías se miran, creen tener la respuesta. Pero deciden esperar. Viene otro cliente. Desde dentro le dicen: “8”. Él responde: “4”. La puerta se abre. Los policías sonríen. “Ya lo tenemos. Se trata de responder la mitad del número que te dicen desde dentro”. Llega otro cliente. Desde dentro dicen: “14”. El cliente contesta: “7”. La puerta se abre. “¿Lo veis?” dice el jefe de policía. Deciden enviar a un agente. Llama a la puerta. Desde dentro le dicen: “0”. El policía se queda parado. Después de unos breves segundos responde: “0”. Se oye una ráfaga de disparos y el policía muere. Los agentes que hay en el coche se quedan sorprendidos, pero deciden enviar a otro agente. Desde dentro se oye: “6”. El policía contesta muy convencido: “3”. Pero la puerta no se abre. Se oye una ráfaga de disparos y el policía muere. ¿Por qué?"


es medio larguito...no me maten pero está bueno!!
suerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2010)

cero = 4

tres = 4 

Jejes


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 18, 2010)

Se refiere al número de letras que compone cada número, así para catorce son siete, para ocho son cuatro, para diez y ocho son 9. Luego entonces para cero son cuatro y para seis igual. Muy buena la trampa.
Saludos
Me ganaron  pero bueno estamos en sincronía


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 19, 2010)

bueno ya que estamos haciendo de los clasicos...
les pregunto el tipico acertijo:

Hay dos puertas, una de la salvación y otra de la muerte, y en cada uno hay un guardia, solo que uno siempre miente y el otro siempre dice la verdad. Obviamente queremos entrar por la puerta de la salvación pero no sabemos cual es y solo podemos hacer una pregunta a uno de los guardias. ¿Cúal es esa pregunta?

(conosidisimo! pero ya ue estamos con acertijos )


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 19, 2010)

¿Que diría el otro guardia si le pregunto quien de ustedes dos tiene la puerta a la salvación?
No??
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2010)

Uno *fácil*: Tenés una tabla de 4m y querés sacar de ella cuatro tablas de 1m cada una. Tenés una de esas sierras sinfin suficientemente grande





Así que nada de andar haciendo elucubraciones raras con un serrucho que los dientes mágicos y bla bla...
¿Cuál es el número mínimo de veces que hay que pasar la tabla por la sierra?

(y despreciemos las pérdidas que habrá en cada corte)

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 19, 2010)

Hay que pasarla dos veces. Primero se corta por la mitad y después se pasa de vuelta con las tablas encimadas.

Pero con esa sierra van a salir los cortes torcidos porque te chocás el brazo. Se puede usar una sierra circular?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2010)

Sí, Eduardo, con dos alcanza.

Por lo de la sierra, "suficientemente grande", dice 
Podés usar una circular, pero tiene que ser "suficientemente grande" para que la altura del corte alcance a las dos tablas apiladas, que si fuera un tablón de 2" no dan las comunes.
¿Arreglamos en una motosierra?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 19, 2010)

Una de Kinder.....

si ya lo mencionaron favor de hacer caso omiso....

 Tienes un Leon un conejo y Alfalfa en un lado de un rio... tienes una balsa en la que no puedes llevar mas que uno de los tres por vez... hasta el otro lado del rio...

como los llevarias sin que el leon se coma al conejo y el conejo no se coma la alfalfa?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 19, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Una de Kinder.....
> 
> si ya lo mencionaron favor de hacer caso omiso....
> 
> ...


A ) --------------- de a uno --------------

2 ) atados (a la alfalfa tambien la ato, para no discriminar )


----------



## lubeck (Jun 19, 2010)

Jajajajaja

no.. no... 


tienes que llevar uno y regresar por otro....

si te llevas al leon--- el conejo se come la alfalfa...
si te llevas la alfalfa--- el leon se come  al conejo...
si dejas la alfalfa y al conejo del otro lado mientras regresas por el leon, ya se comio el conejo la alfalfa...

solo hay una sola posibilidad de hacerlo con exito....


----------



## sammaael (Jun 19, 2010)

se debe cruzar primero con el conejo
luego te llevas el leon y de vuelta a la otra orilla te llevas  el conejo para que no se lo coma el leon
depues dejas al conejo  y te llevas la alfalfa a la orilla donde ya habiamos dejado al leon
y por ultimo te devuelves a biuscar el conejo y puff estan todos al otro lado


----------



## lubeck (Jun 19, 2010)

Sip... 

asi es sammael...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Hay que pasarla dos veces. Primero se corta por la mitad y después se pasa de vuelta con las tablas encimadas.
> 
> Pero con esa sierra van a salir los cortes torcidos porque te chocás el brazo. Se puede usar una sierra circular?


 

*Eduardo* , si el tablón lo cortás verticalmente (en vez de plano contra la mesa), luego , quitarle lo oblicuo te resta sólo un par de centímetros .

Saludos !


----------



## Nepper (Jun 21, 2010)

sammael dijo:
			
		

> se debe cruzar primero con el conejo
> luego te llevas el leon y de vuelta a la otra orilla te llevas  el  conejo para que no se lo coma el leon
> depues dejas al conejo  y te llevas la alfalfa a la orilla donde ya  habiamos dejado al leon
> y por ultimo te devuelves a biuscar el conejo y puff estan todos al otro  lado


Lo hacen parecer tan facíl... pensar que estube con jueguíto falsh como 4 días sin poder resolverlo... que era el mismo acertijo pero interactivo, y siempre el conejo se comía la alfalfa XD, y bueno,  el leon al conejo XD!!!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 21, 2010)

no te hagas problema nepper , el truco en esta vida no es saber resolver ese acertijo.



el truco es no quedar atrapado en esta vida con un leon, un conejo y un poco de alfalfa en una isla.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 21, 2010)

> truco es no quedar atrapado en esta vida con un leon, un conejo y un poco de alfalfa en una isla.



Hola Fer ese es un punto que tengo atorado en el tintero.....
 y me gustaria saber tu punto de vista...

(de igual forma si ya fue visto hacer caso omiso de mi comentario)

y Ojo no pretendo decir que soy inteligente ni que tengo conocimiento... ese acertijo lo conozco desde mis primeros años de vida y seguramente no lo resolvi... y me dieron la solucion...

pero  el tema es.... 

Inteligencia Vs Conocimiento....

Lo inteligencia me dice  que debo resolverlo...
el conocimiento (experiencia) me dice que no debo meterme en eso problemas...

ahora que seria lo correcto ser inteligente y solucionar el problema o hacerle caso a la experiencia y safarse del problema... 

o usar la inteligencia , capitalizarlo como conocimiento y traducirlo como experiencia....

si se entiende mi punto....

tu que opinas?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 21, 2010)

tema no de electronica, te respondi por el otro lado.


----------



## asherar (Jun 22, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> se debe cruzar primero con el conejo, luego *te llevas el leon *y de vuelta a la otra orilla
> te llevas  el conejo para que no se lo coma el leon, depues dejas al conejo  y te llevas la
> alfalfa a la orilla donde ya habiamos dejado al leon y por ultimo te devuelves a biuscar
> el conejo y puff estan todos al otro lado



Yo tenía entendido que si lo llevabas contigo en el bote, el león te comía.


----------



## sammaael (Jun 22, 2010)

aca les dejo un problema interesante.. solo hay que reponer los numeros que estan reemplazados por un asterisco


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 22, 2010)

415 x 382 = 158530


----------



## lubeck (Jun 22, 2010)

Me ganaste eduardo... jejejje

tenia el 415 y estaba probando con el 362....


----------



## Vlay (Jun 22, 2010)

*Aca les dejo uno a ver quien se gana la medalla al mas acertado: 
El padre de Ana tiene 5 hijas: Pata, Peta, Pita, Pota, y ¿cual es la quinta?*


----------



## Nepper (Jun 22, 2010)

La quinta hija es Ing****ra

Bueno, acabo de hacer un chiste muy malo, y les dejo cómo acertijo descubrir cual es el chiste...


----------



## Vlay (Jun 22, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> La quinta hija es Ing****ra
> 
> Bueno, acabo de hacer un chiste muy malo, y les dejo cómo acertijo descubrir cual es el chiste...



jajajajjajajajaja..... pero... emmmm..... ¿ingeniera? se las ingenia para ganar dinero??? jajajajjaa no se...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 22, 2010)

pero con la cuenta de sammael no tendria que dar el resultado final, como puso edu. tendria que dar el numero de abajo para seguir resolviendo, o toy loco???


----------



## asherar (Jun 22, 2010)

Vlay dijo:


> *Aca les dejo uno a ver quien se gana la medalla al mas acertado:
> El padre de Ana tiene 5 hijas: Pata, Peta, Pita, Pota, y ¿cual es la quinta?*


La quinta hija se llama Ana.


----------



## Vlay (Jun 22, 2010)

Muy bien  Alejandro Sherar ese acertijo es ideal para los "mal pensados" g g g g g  veo que usas la logica y no te dejas llevar por las apariencias  te ganaras una medalla de barro pero tienes que pagarme el envio, son solo 10mil dolares en efectivo jajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## lubeck (Jun 22, 2010)

> pero con la cuenta de sammael no tendria que dar el resultado final



No si es posible... digamos  el ultimo digito del multiplicando es 5 porque es el unico numero que el resultado da cero....
el segundo dígito del multiplicador tiene que ser par para que de cero....
y en el primero del multiplicando se deduce de este anterior...

asi lo estaba haciendo yo.... 
no se si haya una manera mas rapida....


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2010)

Vlay dijo:


> Muy bien  Alejandro Sherar ese acertijo es ideal para los "mal pensados" g g g g g  veo que usas la logica y no te dejas llevar por las apariencias  te ganaras una medalla de barro pero tienes que pagarme el envio, son solo 10mil dolares en efectivo jajajajajajajajajaj



quiere decir que ale es* OBSERVADOR* de los enunciados  (como corresponde) , no se dejo encandilar por lo que parecia obvio y guarango  


como algunos otros hacen 
(haceMOS ?


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 23, 2010)

jajaja... debo decir que lo primero que se vino a la mente fue la tipica...pero habra que seguir el ejemplo de ale y ser mas observador...

bueno, a ver éste: 
¿Cómo hacemos para que a veinte, agregándole uno nos dé diecinueve?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 23, 2010)

Lo escribimos en numeros romanos.


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 23, 2010)

y otro mas...

"Tres amigos con dificultades económicas comparten un café que les cuesta 30 pesos (cada uno vealo según su pais jeje...igual el café carisimo jaja!), por lo que cada uno pone 10.

Cuando van a pagar piden un descuento y el dueño les rebaja 5 pesos, tomando cada uno un peso y dejando dos en un fondo común.

Mas tarde hacen cuentas y dicen: Cada uno ha pagado 9 pesos asi que hemos gastado 9x3=27 pesos, que con las dos del fondo hacen 29 ¿Dónde esta el peso que falta?"



Eduardo dijo:


> Lo escribimos en numeros romanos.




jaja pan comido edu no?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

a uno no le agregamos nada?.....


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 23, 2010)

De hecho te está sobrando según tus cuentas $2 pesos, ya que el cafe costó $25v y $2 de la propina son los $27 que se gasto, donde cada uno puso $9.
Saludos


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 23, 2010)

sigue participando!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

Cada uno ha pagado 9 pesos asi que hemos gastado 9x3=27 pesos, que con las dos del fondo hacen 29 ¿Dónde esta el peso que falta?

no son 2  del fondo, son los tres que tiene cada uno?

no  no soy bueno con la capciosas.... jejejej


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> y otro mas...
> 
> "Tres amigos con dificultades económicas comparten un café que les cuesta 30 pesos (cada uno vealo según su pais jeje...igual el café carisimo jaja!), por lo que cada uno pone 10.
> 
> ...




................................................................................................


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 23, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> De hecho te está sobrando según tus cuentas $2 pesos, ya que el cafe costó $25v y $2 de la propina son los $27 que se gasto, donde cada uno puso $9.
> Saludos



bien ahi!!! 

bueno ya que se están liquidando rapidisimo tiro otro...
espero que este lleve mas tiempo!!

"Un encuestador se dirige a una casa donde es atendido por una mujer:
¿cantidad de hijos? Tres dice ella.
¿edades? El producto de las edades es 36 y la suma es igual al numero de la casa, responde.
El encuestador se va pero al rato vuelve y le dice a la mujer que los datos que le dio no son suficientes; la mujer piensa y le dice: tiene razón, la mayor estudia piano.
Esto es suficiente para que el encuestador sepa las edades de los hijos. ¿Cuáles son?"


----------



## Cacho (Jun 23, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> La quinta hija es Ing****ra


La p**a, no me acuerdo de la diferencia con los ing****ros 



Meliklos dijo:


> Mas tarde hacen cuentas y dicen: Cada uno ha pagado 9 pesos asi que  hemos gastado 9x3=27 pesos, que con las dos del fondo hacen 29 ¿Dónde  esta el peso que falta?"


Cada uno ha pagado $10 y recibió $1 de vuelto. En definitiva, gastó $9 y en ese número estaba incluída la propina (o fondo común). Esos $9 más el peso de cada uno de vuelto suman los $30 del principio.

En otras palabras y con numeritos, cada uno tenía que pagar $10 por su café. Al hacerles el descuento, el total pasa a ser de $25 y eso son $8,33333...
Al tomar cada uno un peso de vuelto, está poniendo $0,6666... en el fondo común. Ahí están los dos pesos famosos ($0,6666...*3).
Eso más los tres pesos de vuelto... 3*$9+$1+$1+$1.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

la mayor 9 años y unos gemelos de 2 años, y el numero de la casa es 13... y no importa si estudia piano o no?


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 23, 2010)

lo conocias o lo calculaste lubeck?

seré pesada pero esto de los acertijos me entretiene jeje...
les dejo uno mas???

Un hombre esta al principio de un largo pasillo que tiene tres interruptores, al final hay una habitación con la puerta cerrada. Uno de estos tres interruptores enciende la luz de esa habitación, que esta inicialmente apagada.
¿Cómo lo hizo para conocer que interruptor enciende la luz recorriendo una sola vez el trayecto del pasillo?
Pista: El hombre tiene una linterna.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

Lo calcule es correcto?


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 23, 2010)

si señor! 

que velocidad...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 23, 2010)

O dos de 3 años y una de 4 (cambia el número de la casa )

Si las edades de las hijas son _a_, _b _y _c _y el número  de la casa es _N_, queda:

_a*b*c_=36
_a+b+c_=_N_

Dos ecuaciones con cuatro incógnitas (nosotros no conocemos el número de la casa). Hay que fijar una o estamos al horno.
1, 3 y 12 años también son solución, como 9, 9 y 2, o... Fijando la edad de una en 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 9 o 12 años se calcula el resto, que serán dos números de los anteriores (son los divisores de 36).

Sin saber el número de la casa se puede elegir la combinación que más le guste al comensal.
La segunda ecuación no se usa para calcular la edad, sino para saber el número de la casa y nada más.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2010)

Enciende el primero unos minutos , lo apaga , enciende el segundo y lo deja así

CONCLUSIÓN:

Si la lámpara está encendida es la 2, si está apagada y fria es la 3 , apagada y tibia es la 1.

Saludos !


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 23, 2010)

peeeeroooo!!!!!!! bien Dosmetros! 

y Cacho, te cuento: vas bien con el planteo, hay que descomponer el 36 en sus factoriales y tenes las combinaciones, pero como el hombre dijo que no era suficiente los datos, está diciendo que hay dos combinaciones que te dan lo mismo, por lo que necesita un dato mas...

esas combinaciones serian: 2-2-9 o bien 1-6-6...ambas suman 13
pero como la mujer le dijo que la mayor toma clases de piano, de las dos combinaciones solo hay una mayor y no dos, por lo tanto es 2-2-9!!!
cha-chan!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> La quinta hija es Ing****ra
> 
> Bueno, acabo de hacer un chiste muy malo, y les dejo cómo acertijo descubrir cual es el chiste...


 

Cheeeeeeeeee , que a mis amigas ingenieras solo les interesa el sexo a los fines reproductivos  para la conservación de la especie 

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

Con el de la lampara si me rindo... parece capcioso... jejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2010)

Lee más arriba , ya lo hice


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

Perdon .... no lo vi...

bien dosmetros 

 estaba complicado..


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

_Hay cien gorriones en la azotea. Si mato uno,
¿cuántos me quedan? _


----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> _Hay cien gorriones en la azotea. Si mato uno,
> ¿cuántos me quedan? _



Lo matás con una miguita de pan envenenada, o de un tiro ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2010)

uno                              !


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

Con una miga de pan envenenada (el resultado no depende de con qué lo mates....)


Dosmetros acertó. Te queda uno: el que matas.

_A Juanito se le cae un anillo dentro de una taza llena de café, pero el anillo no se moja. 
¿Cómo puede ser?_


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

el cafe era en grano?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

Sip.


----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Con una miga de pan envenenada (el resultado no depende de con qué lo mates....)
> 
> Dosmetros acertó. Te queda uno: el que matas.



Si le disparás te queda uno solo, pero si lo envenenás no se espantan por el ruido del 
disparo y se quedan todos !!!  

Eso sí, no los quieras agarrar !!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

No: Están en la azotea; sería lo mismo que estuvieran volando: están fuera de tu alcance. El único que puedes atrapar, y por ende, pertenecerte, es el que matas.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

Una bien facilita....

cuantas milésimas tiente una pulgada?.....

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 23, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> ...como el hombre dijo que no era suficiente los datos, está diciendo que hay dos combinaciones que te dan lo mismo, por lo que necesita un dato mas...


No necesariamente. Estás _interpretando _que hay dos que le dan lo mismo. Está diciendo que no tiene suficientes datos, no que necesita uno más.



Meliklos dijo:


> ...esas combinaciones serian: 2-2-9 o bien 1-6-6...ambas suman 13
> pero como la mujer le dijo que la mayor toma clases de piano, de las dos combinaciones solo hay una mayor y no dos, por lo tanto es 2-2-9...


De nuevo, no necesariamente.
Tenés razón con el 13, pero en ningún lado se especifica que sean todas mujeres o que la mayor sea al menos un año más grande que la siguiente, de hecho aparecen mellizos en ambos casos. Si fuera el 1-6-6, con un par de mellizos (obviamente), tranquilamente la mayor podría ir a piano y el mayor a estudiar guitarra. La menor todavía gatea.
Aún si fueran del mismo sexo los de 6 años, entre los mellizos/gemelos (este podría ser el caso también) hay uno que es mayor (extrañamente es el segundo en nacer).

Haciendo conjeturas optimistas, es así como decís y tenés razón. Si aplicamos lo mismo al hacer un diseño, es muy probable que el circuito no funcione.
Lo del 13 es innegable, pero que pueda determinar con certeza las edades... Tiene un porcentaje alto de probabilidades de estar en lo correcto, pero no la certeza.
¿Seré cabezadura? 

Saludos



lubeck dijo:


> cuantas milésimas tiente una pulgada?...


¿Milésimas de qué?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

asi como se oye... cacho....

¿cuantas milesimas tiene una pulgada?

tendra trampa o no?

Edito:Aclaro pulgada se entiende como la medida Inglesa....


----------



## Cacho (Jun 23, 2010)

Ya sé Lubeck...
No quería decir que una pulgada tiene mil milésimas de pulgada.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

No se te va una....


----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ...entre los mellizos/gemelos (este podría ser el caso también) hay uno que es mayor (extrañamente es *el segundo *en nacer)...


Je, je! 
Ese es un mito/convencionalismo/fantasía/confusión/contrasentido/...etc. que poco tiene que ver con la realidad, pero que pasa de boca en boca. (De paso ¡¡¡ VIVA BOCA !!!)

En el caso de mellizos (policigóticos, dos óvulos + dos espermatozoides), uno puede ser mayor que el otro dado que se gestan en instantes diferentes. Pero dudo que esto puede hacer que uno tienda a salir antes que el otro. Nace antes, aunque sea algunos días más jóven, el que se "prende" al útero más cerca de la "salida", luego de la gestación. Claro que esto también es relativo si nacen por cesárea.

Pero en el caso de gemelos (monocigóticos, un óvulo + un espermatozoide), y contando el tiempo desde la gestación, *ninguno* es mayor. Los dos son parte de un mismo cigoto que a los 20 días de la gestación (más o menos), al cerrarse la capa de células y formarse el tubo que es nuestro cuerpo, se dividió formando dos tubos en lugar de uno. 
Que nazcan en diferente momento no los hace biológicamente uno mayor que el otro. En todo caso será "más viejo en este mundo" el que nace primero.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

Jajajaj....

a este paso vamos a descubrir el origen del universo....

por cierto... "que fue primero el huevo o la gallina"


----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2010)

Bueno, yo hace poco me enteré que *los padres* no existen, 

... son los Reyes Magos !!!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 23, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Je, je!
> Ese es un mito/convencionalismo/fantasía/confusión/contrasentido/...etc. que poco tiene que ver con la realidad, pero que pasa de boca en boca. (De paso ¡¡¡ VIVA BOCA !!!)


Primero, buena acotación sobre Boca 

Siguiendo, yo hablo en términos legales, no biológicos. Tengo entendido que es así para la ley, que el segundo es el mayor (no sé por qué).
Ale, vos que tenés más experiencia en el asunto, ¿podés confirmar o desmentir eso?.

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

Aquí va otro:


_¿Cuántas veces se le puede restar 7 a 2721?_


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

como la matematica me da fracciones y no creo que sea eso entonces digo que una...

aaaaaahhh  no es cierto pero digo que una de todos modos...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

Obviamente amigo lubeck que una sola vez, ya que después de restarle 7 da 2714 =P


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

la verdad No lo habia pensado asi pero me salio....
pense que iba por el 2714 y como nada mas tiene un 7  osea 2[7]14 =214...

pero bueno esa si fue suerte....


----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Primero, buena acotación sobre Boca
> 
> Siguiendo, yo hablo en términos legales, no biológicos. Tengo entendido que es así para la ley, que el segundo es el mayor (no sé por qué).
> Ale, vos que tenés más experiencia en el asunto, ¿podés confirmar o desmentir eso?.
> ...



Yo tengo experiencia en hacer mamaderas y cambiar pañales para dos. 
Cuestiones legales de gemelos no he tenido por ahora. 
Según me entero en la Wiki en España es mayor el que nace primero, pero en Arg. 
no sé. 


			
				Wiki dijo:
			
		

> Tradicional y legalmente, es mayor el primero en el orden de nacimiento (primogénito). En el Código civil español (art. 31) se lee: «La prioridad del  nacimiento, en el caso de partos dobles, da al primer nacido los  derechos que la ley reconozca al primogénito.»


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

Aquí va otro:

_
Cerca de un campo hay un río, al río llega una gallina, ésta pone un huevo y cae al agua. ¿se hundirá el huevo?_


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

No porque la que se callo fue la gallina?


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 23, 2010)

un camion suve una montaña de 12km de altura a 12 km/hora de velocidad y la baja a 6 km/hora cual es la velocidad promedio


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

9km por hora?dsskjlksdj


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Aquí va otro:
> 
> _
> Cerca de un campo hay un río, al río llega una gallina, ésta pone un huevo y cae al agua. ¿se hundirá el huevo?_
> ...



No, por que la que se *cayó* fue la gallina


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> 9km por hora?dsskjlksdj




Nop. 8 km/hora...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

> No, por que la que se cayó fue la gallina


 
ay caray... a estudiar ortografia....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

_Una niña vive en su casa con sus padres. Estos siempre le dijeron que por ninguna razón abra la puerta del sótano, para que no vea algo que no tenía que ver. Cierto día, los padres salen y se olvidan de asegurar la puerta del sótano con llave. La niña, no pudiendo resistir la tentación, aprovecha la circunstancia, y abre la puerta del sótano. Lo que ve, la deja estupefacta, no puede creer el espectáculo que se cierne ante sus ojos. Un rato más tarde la policía arresta a sus padres y ponen a la niña en un lugar seguro. ¿Qué vio la niña?_


Es un copy/paste.... así que sin hacer trampa


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 23, 2010)

La tenían encerrada en el sótano.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

Droga.... jdijdkjdk
marihuana...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> La tenían encerrada en el sótano.







Exacto. Se dice que tenía prohibido abrir la puerta, pero no se dice de que lado de la puerta está la niña.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

pero que vio la niña?

la salida... la luz...?????


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

Vio el exterior. Luego se llamó a la policía cuando quedó al descubierto que la habían mantenido encerrada en un sótano toda su vida.

Aquí va otro:

_
Alguien salta desde el borde de la ventana de un piso 50 y sin embargo no se mata.
¿Por qué?_


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

salto hacia adentro...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 23, 2010)

jejeje exacto.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

bueno me quedo la duda de la respuesta de los km ????

fueron 8 o 9 o ninguno??

tenia trampa?


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 23, 2010)

12 km de suvida a 12 km de velocidad= 1 hora
12 km de bajada a 6 km de velocidad= 2 horas
total =3 horas donde recorrimos 24 km osea 8 km X hora


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok...


----------



## Vlay (Jun 24, 2010)

Este no se si ya lo dijeron pero...
Si hay un puente de 1 kilómetro de largo y una resistencia suficiente para sostener justo 15mil Kilogramos de peso, pero ni un gramo más. Un camión que pesa en total exactamente 15mil Kilogramos, pasa por el puente. En su punto central, un gorrión que pesa 25 gramos se posa sobre el camión y, sin embargo, el puente no se derrumba. ¿Cómo es posible?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 24, 2010)

por que se posa en el punto central del camion, que ya esta fuera del puente, no en el punto central del puente


----------



## IDSTEIN (Jun 24, 2010)

Ya lo dijo nuestro amigo boole: 1+1=1


----------



## Vlay (Jun 24, 2010)

ja.. tienes razon    aver este... en forosdeelectronica.com comienzan una charla acerca de acertijos de logica y comprension ¿cuando termina?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

cuando nadie pone un acertijo o comentario?
o cuando algun moderador lo cierra?


----------



## Vlay (Jun 24, 2010)

cuando el ultimo participante deja su comentario


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 24, 2010)

De que murieron los tres tristes tigres que tragaban trigo en un trigal?
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

su ahogaron?


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 24, 2010)

No. Sigue intentando .
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

ups.... de tristesa?


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 24, 2010)

No. Sigue intentando .
Saludos
PD No murieron ni de tristeza, ni de hambre, ni por congestión estomacal...la respuesta está siguiendo la misma línea(tema) de la pregunta.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

De viejos? Porque ese trabalenguas es más antiguo que...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

los tres tristes tigres que tragaban trigo en un trigal tronaron?


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 24, 2010)

No la quiero hacer de suspenso,  pero piénsenle...va a estar bueno la respuesta, solo espero les agrade.
Saludos
PD en internet hay algo parecido pero diferente el planteamiento pregunta-respuesta.

Aquí la respuesta, espero les agrade  y al que no porfavor abstengase de sus comentarios estamos de luto :
Los tres tristes tigres que tragaban trigo en tres tristes trastos murieron porque no logró llegar a tiempo el otro elefante que mandaron llamar ya que el primero que les cayó encima y los aplastó se balanceaba sobre la tela de una araña que se desprendió cuando pablito clavaba un clavito intentando matar a la pobre witsie witsie araña que subía por su telaraña ya que ese día había llovido.
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Nop... yo me rindo...


----------



## freed (Jun 24, 2010)

?????????
no entendi nada jajaja!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2010)

de HAMBRE , ya que no comen trigo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Naaa...


> Los tres tristes tigres que tragaban trigo en tres tristes trastos murieron porque no logró llegar a tiempo el otro elefante que mandaron llamar ya que el primero que les cayó encima y los aplastó se balanceaba sobre la tela de una araña que se desprendió cuando pablito clavaba un clavito intentando matar a la pobre witsie witsie araña que subía por su telaraña ya que ese día había llovido.



eso estaba muy dificil.... en mi vida le hubiera acertado....


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 24, 2010)

¿Por qué los peluqueros franceses prefieren cortarle el pelo a diez gordos que a un flaco?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 24, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> de HAMBRE , ya que no comen trigo


De diarrea diría yo...

Andá a comerte el volumen que se deben haber masticado los pobres, y con todas las cáscaras... Quizá (sólo quizá) el hambre no los mate, pero que no necesitan un Activia nunca más, eso seguro 

Edit: 
Diez gordos=diez cortes de pelo=diez pagos.
Un flaco=un corte de pelo=un pago.
Seas francés o húngaro, no importa, diez gordos siempre te dejan más plata.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

> Por qué los peluqueros franceses



hay trampa no?.....


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 24, 2010)

jajaja lubeck que desconfiado che! 
naaa...era lo que se me ocurrio...

bueno, ya que Cacho lo saco, aca va otro..

¿Qué es lo unico capaz de detener la caida del cabello?

y otra...

¿Qué tenemos que hacer para que los mosquitos no te piquen de noche?

(menos mal que donde vivo hace frio seguido)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo unico capaz de *DE*tener la caida del cabello?



El suelo.




> ¿Qué tenemos que hacer para que los mosquitos no te piquen de noche?



Dejar que me piquen de día?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

El piso
que siempre sea de dia?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

Por mientras aquí va otra:

_
 En lo alto de una montaña hay 10 pinos de 5 metros de altura, por cada metro hay 10 ramas, cada rama 5 tallos, y en cada tallo 2 bellotas.

¿Cuántas bellotas tienen en total?  _


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

jejjej dudamos igual hammer....

creo que es muy obvio asi que diria que ninguna.... las tiene el arbol


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

No, la pregunta es cuantas bellotas tienen en total los árboles.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 24, 2010)

Asumiendo que los pinos estos son mutantes y dan bellotas (suena raro, ¿no?) debería haber 500 por pino, 5000 en total.

Si son pinos normales, no hay bellotas.

Ah, lo de los mosquitos: Para evitar que te piquen de noche tenés que hacer lo mismo que harías para que no te piquen de día...


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 24, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Dejar que me piquen de día?



dormir de dia


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

Correcto, Cacho.



			
				Meliklos dijo:
			
		

> dormir de dia




Casi casi acierto =P




¿Qué es lo que tienen en común las fotos de estas  personas?

(Hay algo raro en éstas, fíjense bien)


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Pero si las tiene entonces si son 5000 no?

esta complicado????'

que no tienen una oreja ?


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 24, 2010)

que todos salen mal???
que tienen el pelo claro???
jajaj que se yo...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

Todos tienen la cara rara, y es por la misma razón (son personas con sus dos orejas, no aparece una por el ángulo desde el cual se tomó la foto).


Pista: Noten que pareciera que todos estuvieran haciendo del 2, pero no están haciendo eso.


----------



## oskr--ext (Jun 24, 2010)

es simple, lo que hizo la niña fue enfrentar el juego de B con el de C o viceversa, moviendo las mismas piezas que ellos movian aplicandolas al otro aponente.

es simple, lo unico que hizo la niña fue enfrentar el juego de b con el de c o viceverza, moviendo las mismas piezas que movia uno y aplicandolas a el otro


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

estan alzando los brazos??? cargando algo????


----------



## fernandob (Jun 24, 2010)

si no fuese por el del sombrero diria que estan en el aire, saltando o algo asi.
tambien noto que todos miran a algo en especial.
si.,............pinta que estan devolviendo el sobrante de el almuerzo , pero decis que no es eso...

los 4 de abajo podria pensar que estan cargando algun peso , pero los 2 de arriba se los ve mas bien en otro mundo , medio falopeados .
todos pareceria que estuviesen conteniendo un pedo.
que bueno seria adivinar o saber en que anda alguien con solo mirarlo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

En el segundo sujeto se aprecia que no está alzando los brazos. No están cargando nada. Fíjense en las mejillas del primer hombre, y en el pelo de la primera mujer. ¿Notan algo raro?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

ya se estan frente a un ventilador???


----------



## freed (Jun 24, 2010)

Supongamos que tenemos la siguiente ecuación matemática:

a = b

donde a puede ser cualquier número positivo.

Si multiplicamos ambos miembros de la igualdad por a, la validez de la ecuación se mantiene:

a² = ab

Lo mismo ocurre si sumamos (a² - 2ab) a ambos lados. En este caso, nos quedará la siguiente ecuación:

a² + (a² - 2ab) = ab + (a² - 2ab)

Simplificando tenemos:

2a² - 2ab = a² - ab

Ahora sacamos factor común:

2a(a - b) = a(a - b)

Si simplificamos (a - b) tenemos que:

2a = a

Y si ahora dividimos ambos términos por a, el resultado es:

2 = 1

Lo cual parece ciertamente una afirmación falsa... ¿Donde esta el error?



uhhh....me acabo de dar cuenta que corte la linea del tema foto...perdon...
bueno, que sean dos..jeje


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

a = b

a - b = 0



> 2a(a - b) = a(a - b)
> 
> Si simplificamos (a - b) tenemos que:
> 
> 2a = a



Al simplificar, dividiste por 0.


_Ya se había puesto un problema similar... _


----------



## freed (Jun 24, 2010)

seee.....bien ahi! ups no me di cuenta...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ya se estan frente a un ventilador???





Daría la respuesta, pero esa no es la idea. Se tiene que utilizar pensamiento lateral (o inversión de pensamiento, diría yo... )


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 24, 2010)

estan saltando???o cara de impulso para pegar un salto??

en una burbuja de antigravedad??


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

2a² - 2ab = a² - ab

aqui


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> ... antigravedad??



Por ahí va la cosa, pero es mucho más simple que eso. No los pusieron en una burbuja.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

estan de cabeza?
colgados de lo pies....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

Exacto, lubeck.


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 24, 2010)

mmm....si, es cierto...
aunque algunos estan mas tiempo que otros, pareciera
porque a la primera mujer se nota el esfuerzo en el cuello, pero en el primero nada...

che, el sombrero del segundo se la re banca...jaja lo tenia bien sujeto!!


----------



## freed (Jun 24, 2010)

jaja te cambia la cara cuando estas de cabeza!!
aguante las camas saltarinas!!!

tendria que darles la idea a los de "Camara Lenta" de Discovery o Natgeo (no me acuerdo en donde es)
para que li hagan cuando alguien salta!!!


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 24, 2010)

El programa de "en camara lenta" es de Discovery.
Pregunta: Que haría un tiburón blanco en el rio amazonas?
A) Comer pirañas B) Comer gente C) Morirse D) Preguntar donde queda la salida más cercana o E) Ninguna de las anteriores
Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 24, 2010)

Nada (o sea, _nadar_).

Pero lo más probable es que se muera porque los tiburones blancos son de agua salada.


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 24, 2010)

Pues a menos que alguien entienda su idioma y encuentre la salida más próxima , solo le queda morirse.
Hammer facer
Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Jun 24, 2010)

Buenas, este lo tuve que hacer para el laburo, no se, se me ocurrió que necesitaba el dato...
Para conocer el resultado final, sin tener el producto en mi mano, quería ver el tamaño de la pantalla, para ver que tan grande debìa hacer los botones sin entrar con una lupa, para eso me las ingenié e imprimí un rectangulo con las medidas precisas del tamaño de la pantalla. Despues no me sirvio para nada, pero pensé que podría ser un buen ejercicio de matemática XD

El objetivo es: Dibujar un rectangulo de tamaño escala real identico al de la pantalla (pantalla pantalla, no del tamaño del marco) http://www.eshop.phoenixcontact.com/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2913085&parentUID=&reloadFrame=true
No es que quiero hacer propaganda, pero yo me encontré con esos datos... y si les doy los datos puntuales, lo sacan al toque...
vamos a ver que soluciones proponen... Yo me basé en que no existe un estandar para el tamaño del pixel, porque si es así, entonces me salía enseguida...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Se ven el numero de pixels..... se triangula... con el teorema de pitagoras se calcula la hipotenusa.... y sale el rectangulo ....

depues se ve la medida de los datos y se sabe la escala...

es mas o menos asi?


----------



## Nepper (Jun 24, 2010)

basicamente si, pero no entiendo a que te referìs con "se ven el numero de pixeles", además, no es lo mismo un widescreen de 7" que un trc de 7"...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

> pero no entiendo a que te referìs con "se ven el numero de pixeles"



recortas el cuadro en cuestion.... lo pegas en paint ajustas el marco justito y te dice el numero de  pixeles....



> no es lo mismo un widescreen de 7" que un trc de 7"



es es lo que habria que investigar pero en los datos del monitor o televisor esta el dato de los pixeles...


----------



## Nepper (Jun 24, 2010)

ok, pero entonces ¿que tamaño tiene un pixel? el de la pantalla que sugerí... me parece que mi VGA no tiene el mismo tamaño que ese TP07...


----------



## sammaael (Jun 24, 2010)

ese si es un buen https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/acertijos-logica-comprension-14879/index56.html


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

ahi si no se.... pero dame un 8 de calificacion no?


----------



## Nepper (Jun 24, 2010)

flaco! no me dijiste nada! hacé pitagoras a ver que sale!!
(me salió el profesor de adentro)... 
No vallan a medir la foto! por favor!!! eso no se hace! en especial vos lubeck!!

Lubeck... espero que ni se te halla cruzado por la cabeza medir con regla la foto del catálogo... y menos haciendo zoom.... por favor lubeck, te va a dar en escala pero no es muy preciso...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

no entonce si reprobe no entendi a que te refieres 
veo la solucion y comparo mi logica....


----------



## Nepper (Jun 24, 2010)

Lo que cuento fué real: El dispositivo posee una pantalla de 7" (Me refiero como pantalla a la parte que emite luz, la que tiene pixeles, el resto de metal lo llamo dispositivo), cómo es una pantalla tactil industrial, había que ponerle botones, ahora, viene CACHO (sin ofender) con su gran mano y quiere precionar el boton "Encender", pero cómo yo nunca en mi vida tube el dispositivo en mi mano, ni vi su tamaño, puse 6 botones muy juntos. En la pantalla de mi PC, se veía grande y cómodo, pero el tamaño de pixeles del TP07 eran mas chicos, por lo que esos botones pasaron de medir 1 cm2 a 0.5 cm2, entonces, cacho con su mano, aprieta cualquier cosa... tal cómo pasa con el control remoto o los black berry...

Yo previendo ese detalle, nesecitaba saber el tamaño real de la pantalla, para hacer botones cómodos, y no guiarme puramente por mi vista... Cualquier persona, hubiera hecho el software y lo hubiera cargado a la pantalla para ver cómo queda, pero como yo no tenía la pantalla, llegaba en 1 mes, y cuando llegaba teníamos que instalarla, entonces tube que desarrollar el software sin haber visto jamas la pantalla. no podía crear todo un programa cómo me gustaba a mi y luego desecharlo porque los botones y tamaño de letras eran mu chicos... entonces, se me ocurrió esta solucion, la cual me ayudo bastante para los tamaños mínimos...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

creo que ya entendio..... el problema....
y  yo creo que me vuelvo a equivocar en mi logica....

pero tienes un monitor de x*Y pixeles por otro lado tienes un monitor de a*b pixeles
donde a y b es mas chico que x e y ......
donde esta el problema es una regla de tres ?
asi????? o con datos??? es lo que no entiendo...

Mejor esperamos mas respuestas.... porque estoy dudando mucho


----------



## Nepper (Jun 24, 2010)

bueno, yo puse un link http://www.eshop.phoenixcontact.com/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2913085&parentUID=&reloadFrame=true, son todos los datos que pude conseguir de la TP07
Ahora, con esos datos, con los del catalogo, u otro mètodo, no se, hace cualquier cosa, pero escribime las dimensiones para que pueda dibujar un rectangulo, que tenga tamaño real de la pantalla. decime el alto y ancho de la pantalla para que pueda dibujarlo y decir "en esta pantalla me entran 4 botones y no 20... Puede ser método gráfico o analitico, geometrico, etc, 
Lo que qiero al fin y al cabo es el tamaño real de la pantalla, para poder dibujarlo en una hoja, verán con saber solo que tiene 7" no me sirve solamente para dinujar su tamaño real...


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 24, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> ...Ahora, con esos datos, con los del catalogo, u otro mètodo, no se, hace cualquier cosa, pero escribime las dimensiones para que pueda dibujar un rectangulo, que tenga tamaño real de la pantalla. decime el alto y ancho de la pantalla para que pueda dibujarlo y decir "en esta pantalla me entran 4 botones y no 20... Puede ser método gráfico o analitico, geometrico, etc,
> Lo que qiero al fin y al cabo es el tamaño real de la pantalla, para poder dibujarlo en una hoja, verán con saber solo que tiene 7" no me sirve solamente para dinujar su tamaño real...


 Es lo que te dijo Lubeck, nada mas que no hizo los calculos.

Como 7" es la medida de la diagonal, el alto y el ancho seran proporcionales.
O sea:  
Alto = 7" x 480/raiz(480^2+800^2) = 3.6" = 91.4mm
Ancho = 7" x 800/raiz(480^2+800^2) = 6" = 152mm


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

No... si estaba mal.... no en el procedimiento pero si en la interpretacion....yo me iba por la imagen no por la dimensiones del monitor....

ahi mi error....
pero un 6 si me sacaba....


----------



## Nepper (Jun 24, 2010)

1) Me disculpo por mi falta de interpretación 
2) Como lo había previsto, lo resolviero por otro método, del cual no tenía ni la mas pálida idea...
3) yo lo había resuelto, encontrando la cte de proporció 800/480=5/3
con esto planteaba la relación 177.8 mm=sqr(x^2+(x*5/3)^2)
Esto me daba dos soluciones, -91.47 mm y 91.47 mm, tomo el +
luego, le multiplico 5/3 => 5/3*91.47 mm=152.46 mm, tengo alto y ancho...

4)sabía que no hiba a durar mucho, porque están todos a full...

Edito: Retiro lo dicho del 1) !!!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Ese estuvo divertido.... ya hasta lo estaba sacando trigonometricamente.... pero tenia que recurrir al wiki... para recordar formulas....


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 25, 2010)

Nepper: En opinión muy personal lo que propuso Eduardo es la forma popular(sencilla) de calcular las dimensiones del pixel, no estoy diciendo que la tuya no sea correcta, pero para que tanto embrollo??
En cuanto a 





> además, no es lo mismo un widescreen de 7" que un trc de 7"...


 debo decir que sí son lo mismo, son de 7" que es el estandar de medición para pantallas.
Ahora bién, lo que si puede variar sin alterar las dimensiones del pixel es la relación de aspecto, ya que aunque sea widescreen o 3/4 el tamaño de pixel no cambia si ambos tienen la misma resolución. Obvio que si una tiene mayor resolución aún siendo de 7" el tamaño de pixel tiene que ser diferente.
Ahora que en cuanto a lo de CACHO, amigo ahora se que no estoy solo en este mundo los touchscreen no me quieren...
Saludos
PD No hay apuros lubeck


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

Perdon erick.... no estaba claro....
saludos amistoso....


----------



## Cacho (Jun 25, 2010)

¿Y por qué mis hermososo deditos sirven como ejemplo de lo tosco e inhábil? 

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Jun 25, 2010)

por que todo tiene un doble sentido?? jajaj


----------



## Nepper (Jun 25, 2010)

Creo que tengo que aclarar ciertos temas:


			
				ericklarva dijo:
			
		

> Nepper: En opinión muy personal lo que propuso Eduardo es la forma  popular(sencilla) de calcular las dimensiones del pixel, no estoy  diciendo que la tuya no sea correcta, pero para que tanto embrollo??


¿Pero de donde sacaron esa ecuación? nunca en mi vida la vi.
Además, el embrollo me lo he hecho de ignorante simplemente... no sabìa que el tamaño de pixeles era estandar, no quería basarme tampoco en el tamaño de pixel, tambien asumí que no todos los televisores poseen la misma relación de aspecto. jamás me di cuenta, ni me enseñaron en el colegio ni la universidad, una formula para....  un momento... X=Hipontenusa x cos @....
Y=Hipotenusa x sen @
Cos @= Adjacente/Hipotenusa....
Hipotenusa = sqr(X^2+Y^2)
X=Hipotenusa x Adjacente/sqr(X^2+Y^2)
 .... ¿cómo no me di cuenta?



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y por qué mis hermososo deditos sirven como ejemplo de lo tosco e  inhábil?


Sucede que cuando quiero poner un nombre al azar, (archivos temporales, texto vario, prueba de textos, etc) elijo generalmente pepe, cacho o adfasfefadf...
A su vez, en mi entorno, cacho hace referencia al que ya definiste. La verdad que está estandarizado en mi persona mencionar ese nombre cuando quiero expresar esa clase de persona. El problema es, que cuando lo escribo aca, inmediatamente me acuerdo de tu nick, y la verdad que no tengo nada en contra, simplemente es la casualidad, por eso aclaro que el tema no es contra voz... sepan disculpar las molestias sicologicas ocasionadas... intentaré de ahora en adelante, utilizar PEPE...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y por qué mis hermososo deditos sirven como ejemplo de lo tosco e inhábil?
> 
> Saludos


 

Apuntarle al *G* es un buen recurso


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 26, 2010)

De hecho Nepper somos muchos los que terminamos la carrera sin saber realmente que "aprendimos", en mi caso hasta la fecha no se como diantres modelar un transistor en su región "activa"( de amplificación ) me enredo bastantito con los métodos de mallas o nodos. Hasta que no lo necesitas o sientes curiosidad de aprenderlo, no lo hacemos. Mucho de lo que se hoy día es por curiosidad o por necesidad.
Ahora bien, retornando al tema....
Cuantos electrónicos se necesitan para cambiar una bombilla?
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

Me se uno no se si sea....

pero era algo asi como que muchos....
uno para detener el foco y el resto para mover la casa jajajajaj....
saludos...


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 26, 2010)

Esa sería la típica respuesta, pero no. Seamos más "analíticos" .
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2010)

@Nepper: Ya sé... era broma nomás 

@2m: Es un buen blanco (por más que esté oscuro) pero lo difícil son los obstáculos que hay en el camino. Un chapitosaurio o dos suelen colaborar con esos los obstáculos y los hacen más fácilmente sorteables, pero la puntería disminuye notablemente. Habrá que negociar entre la ayuda y la puntería...
O cargar el chapitosaurio (o la mayor parte) sobre el blanco y no sobre el tirador 

@Erick: Ninguno, ¿para qué están los electricistas?


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 26, 2010)

Esa estuvo muy buena Cacho, realmente si....perooo en el supuesto de los casos donde un electrónico tuviera que hacer ese cambio, la respuesta es....*Ninguno *también, se tardaría pensando que tipo de lámpara sería la indicada( si de LEDs, fluorescente, etc ), si el control lo quiere automático, con dimmer, con sensor inteligente acústico para detectar personas, en el cableado estructurado que habría que poner para subir en "línea" el estado activo del Foco, para indicar cuanto tiempo estimado de vida útil le queda, si hay energía en la casa sino activar la de respaldo para que prenda el *béndito *foco etc, etc, etc.
Que no??
Mejor le pagas al electricista, más rápido y más económico
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> Esa estuvo muy buena Cacho, realmente si....perooo en el supuesto de los casos donde un electrónico tuviera que hacer ese cambio, la respuesta es....*Ninguno *también, se tardaría pensando que tipo de lámpara sería la indicada( si de LEDs, fluorescente, etc ), si el control lo quiere automático, con dimmer, con sensor inteligente acústico para detectar personas, en el cableado estructurado que habría que poner para subir en "línea" el estado activo del Foco, para indicar cuanto tiempo estimado de vida útil le queda, si hay energía en la casa sino activar la de respaldo para que prenda el *béndito *foco etc, etc, etc.
> Que no??
> Mejor le pagas al electricista, más rápido y más económico
> Saludos



muy bueno el concepto che........
por mucho tiempo me la pase dando vueltas para todo, uno con la electronica analiza todo.......es ....una carga a veces.
uno tiene que ser mas concreto , expeditivo.
cambio ychau.
pero es como dices..........somos demasiado vuelteros.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2010)

Y somos peores cuando hacemos algo para nosotros...

Si es para alguien más, "lo pongo así y ya está, va a andar". Y anda.
Ahora, si es para nosotros, *todo* tiene que ser perfecto, estar exactamente en su lugar y tener los piripipís orientados iguales y...


Qué gente complicada que resultamos ser


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2010)

es asi exacto como me pasa: en mi trabajo en seguida planifico y ejecuto.
casi siempre ...

pero en casa doy mil vueltas.

¿ algun psicologo por aca ????


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2010)

Es que somos todos iguales, parece...
Na... Qué sicólogo ni socólogo... Contentémonos con saber que somos muchos con la misma maña.

Uno simple: Tenemos dos vasos llenos de agua y una jarra grande.
¿Cómo hacemos para poner toda el agua dentro de la jarra y saber qué parte del agua vino de cada vaso?


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 26, 2010)

Ponemos lo vasos dentro de la jarra??
O tomamos uno de ellos y concentramos una gran cantidad de sal para que de esa forma se vea la diferencia??
Me doy
Saludos...
PD Psicólogo o Psicóloco??


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> Ponemos lo vasos dentro de la jarra?


Exacto.
O volcás uno adentro y ponés el otro (así liberás uno al menos )



ericklarva dijo:


> PD Psicólogo o Psicóloco??


¿Acaso hay diferencia?

Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 26, 2010)

Claro que hay diferencia,  a ver cual es??
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2010)

sabes cacho que hace 20 años cuando me mude hice la instalacion electrica, cambien todos los cables.
de paso pase no recuerdo cuantos cables de mas, un multipar por sea caso ,un par mas para BT a uno mas de no se que ...
ahi quedaron tapando los caños y cagandose de risa.
por lo menos asi los caños no tienen espacio libre para que hagan nido las cucarachas.


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 26, 2010)

, por lo menos puedes decir que es un método efectivo para las cucarachas, no??
En mi caso si pudiera igual y ya lo habría hecho, pero como no tengo idea de donde carambas están los poliductos para pasar los cables y eso de la albañilería no se me da...pues aún no me meto en problemas.
En cuanto al psicóloco y el psicólogo, como ando de salida y no creo quieran esperar hasta el lunes, pues se las dejo de tarea .
Saludos
PD el psicóloco es aquel "cuate, familiar, conocido" que se la vive en mar de tormentas o ahogándose en un vaso con agua. Mientras que el psicólogo es el psicóloco estudiado que ahora cobra por "ayudar" a otros...


----------



## asherar (Jun 29, 2010)

Quería agregar, con respecto a un comentario anterior:


			
				asherar dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Caras = 2 (Nodos-2),
> 
> ...



donde las fórmulas se aplican al número de nodos, caras y aristas de poliedros regulares. 
Estas fórmulas son válidas si se trata de una superficie simplemente conexa, como esferas, prismas, pirámides, tetraedros, conos, etc. 
Si se trata de superficies múltiplemente conexas, la de un toroide por ejemplo (el núcleo de un transformador de dicroica), las fórmulas anteriores ya no sirven. 

En la primera figura del adjunto intento ilustrar una retícula dibujada sobre la superficie de un toroide. Más abajo, muestro cómo estarían conectados los nodos de una retícula con esa misma topología (con diferente cantidad de nodos). Los nodos con el mismo número son en realidad *el mismo nodo.* 
En este caso hay 16 nodos y 32 triángulos, por tanto: 

Nodos =  16
Caras  =  32
Aristas = 48

Sería interesante saber cómo generalizar las fórmulas anteriores para cualquier conectividad. 
Esto sería útil para generar mallas de integración en problemas computacionales, como en algoritmos de elementos finitos. 
Se me ocurre que se podría usar el método incremental a partir de un objeto inicial, que sea bien representativo del tipo de conectividad a analizar.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 29, 2010)

en un corral con 23 patos...cua cua .... cuantos pares de patas tienen ???


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Ninguno?
todo son patos???


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 29, 2010)

no.......!!!! 23 pares de patas!!!!!! como caminan 
haber contestame otra cosa ja ja ja


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

me fui al revez....
 lo obvio me pareció esa respuesta y pensé que era la trampa... 
nada mas no les atino....


----------



## Nepper (Jun 29, 2010)

yo diría 0 pares de patas, ya que todos los que hay son machos... ¿entienden? patas de pie, patas hembras... hay 23 patos... ninguana pata... XD


----------



## asherar (Jun 29, 2010)

De lo mío, nada ... Bueno, yo lo sigo pensando solo.

Para un espacio simplemente conexo en 3D el poliedro mínimo es el tetraedro.
Para un espacio múltiplemente conexo, el poliedro mínimo debería tener un hueco por cada grado de conexion. Eso es lo que define la múltiple conexión: que se puede unir dos puntos del espacio 3D por más de un camino, de tal modo que la trayectoria de ida por uno y la vuelta por el otro no pueda cerrarse en un punto sin cortar al poliedro.

Ejemplos:
Una letra O en 3D (hecha de telgopor) es doblemente conexa.
Un número 8 en 3D es triplemente conexo. 
Etc.

Hasta ahora con las figuras que he probado he podido comprobar que: 

Aristas = Triángulos + Nodos

y además que: 

Aristas = 3 * Nodos 

y 

Triángulos = 2 * Nodos

Valdrá para cualquier numero de huecos en el cuerpo. 
Tal vez se pueda una demostración incremental como en el caso del espacio normal.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Eso me suena jejeje 
lo he visto en opengl.....

que pides realmente..... no entiendo...


----------



## asherar (Jun 30, 2010)

Digo, por ejemplo: 
Para N nodos, dan 2N caras y 3N aristas. 
Sabemos que al agregar un nodo, las caras (triangulares) aumentan en 2 y las aristas en 3, con lo que la relación "Aristas = 3 x Nodos, y  Caras = 2 x Nodos", se mantiene. 

Ahora habría que analizar que pasa con esas cantidades (Aristas, Caras y Nodos) cuando se le agrega un hueco al volumen encerrado por la figura  , y por lo tanto un grado de coexión al espacio ... Je, je, ... nada fácil.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 30, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> ...Sabemos que al agregar un nodo, las caras (triangulares) aumentan en 2 y las aristas en 3, con lo que la relación "Aristas = 3 x Nodos, y  Caras = 2 x Nodos", se mantiene.


Veo que no tomaste las pastillas. 
Vos mismo, unos mensajes más atrás, habías escrito la relación correctamente:Caras = 2 (Nodos-2) 
Aristas = 3 (Nodos-2)​


> Ahora habría que analizar que pasa con esas cantidades (Aristas, Caras y Nodos) cuando se le agrega un hueco al volumen encerrado por la figura  , y por lo tanto un grado de coexión al espacio ... Je, je, ... nada fácil.


Mientras sigas haciendo 3 aristas por nodo, evidentemente la fórmula se va a seguir cumpliendo.
Pero con las caras no, ni es aplicable.
Porque triangulando superficies múltiplemente conexas o arbitrarias la cantidad de "caras" depende de los caminos elegidos para las aristas y encima, con ciertos recorridos la "cara" puede no ser "planarizable"  .

Nada más probá diferentes triangulaciones con 3 o 4 nodos de un toroide y una cinta de Moebius.


----------



## asherar (Jul 1, 2010)

Para espacios SC (simplemente conexos) sí se resta el 2.
El "2" restando está relacionado con el hecho que el cuerpo más simple en 3D-SC es 
un tetraedro.  
Unos pocos mensajes más atrás puse unas figuras que muestran lo que pasa para 
espacios DC (doblemene conexos, o con un agujero), y en ese caso NO se resta el 2. 
Justamente aludía a un toroide. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35834&d=1277858515
Todavía no sé cuál es la figura más simple en 3D-DC.

La cinta de Moebius es una desprolijidad de la matemática.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 1, 2010)

Con superficies "buenas", es decir, *nada del tipo banda de Moebius o botella de Klein*, las propiedades de la triangulacion *tambien las haces por construccion*.

Como una superficie simplemente conexa "buena" es topologicamente igual a una superficie esferica --> Partis de una esfera ya triangulada y le agregas un agujero que no corte aristas.
Como el agujero que atraviesa la esfera es un "cilindro" que termina en el interior de dos triangulos, su minima triangulacion se hace con 6 aristas (que implican 6 caras).

Entonces si para la esfera tenias:Aristas = 3 (Nodos-2)
Caras = 2 (Nodos-2) ​Para la esfera con un agujero (un toroide) vas a tener:Aristas = 3 (Nodos-2) + 6 = 3·Nodos
Caras = 2 (Nodos-2) + 6 - 2 = 2·Nodos   ​El 2 es porque si bien se agregan 6 caras, con el agujero se eliminaron 2.

*Si a partir de ahi seguis triangulando*, se sigue manteniendo que por cada nodo que agregues se suman 3 aristas y dos caras.

Si ahora le haces *otro agujero* a la esfera pasa lo mismo, y te va a quedar:Aristas = 3·Nodos + 6 = 3(Nodos+2)
  Caras = 2·Nodos  + 6 - 2 = 2(Nodos+2)​Generalizando para p agujeros:Aristas = 3·( Nodos + 2·(p-1) )
   Caras = 2·( Nodos + 2·(p-1) )​


----------



## asherar (Jul 1, 2010)

Esta es la afirmación clave: 


Eduardo dijo:


> Como el agujero que atraviesa la esfera es un "cilindro" que termina en el interior de dos triangulos, su minima triangulacion se hace con 6 aristas (que implican 6 caras).



Lo que sigue ya es lujo: 


Eduardo dijo:


> Si ahora le haces *otro agujero* a la esfera pasa lo mismo, y te va a quedar:Aristas = 3·Nodos + 6 = 3(Nodos+2)
> Caras = 2·Nodos  + 6 - 2 = 2(Nodos+2)​Generalizando para p agujeros:Aristas = 3·( Nodos + 2·(p-1) )
> Caras = 2·( Nodos + 2·(p-1) )​



Solo habría que aclarar que si hay dos o más agujeros, no se deben intersectar generando "cosas raras". 

Por razones de mi trabajo, me hice un programita tipo CAD en VBasic 6.0 para generar/editar/visualizar, cuerpos geométricos. Es el que usé para hacer las gráficas anteriores editando a mano la malla guía (líneas cian), y generando en forma automática el triangulado interno con diferentes grados de subdivisión. 
 Cuando le incorpore la posibildad de generar huecos veré de comprobar  este "teorema de Eduardo".

Esto lo hago para luego integrar las ecuaciones de Maxwell usando el Método de Momentos, y calcular la dispersión EM en todo el espacio. 
El programa permitirá calcular la corriente inducida sobre la superficie de un objeto metálico debido a una onda EM incidente. También permitirá calcular el campo emitido por una antena de forma  arbitraria, conociendo como dato la corriente.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2010)

yo la verdad no entendi nada... jejejej.. mucho para mi....



> Por razones de mi trabajo, me hice un programita tipo CAD en VBasic 6.0



nada mas si me queda esta duda... si utilizaste opengl o directX??


----------



## asherar (Jul 1, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ...
> nada mas si me queda esta duda... si utilizaste opengl o directX??



Lo qué ? Si es por las gráficas, sólo las hago "de pecho" con las funciones "pset" y "line" de VB. 
Ni idea de cómo usar eso que decís. 
Si VB usa eso yo ni me entero !!!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2010)

Es que se me hizo conocido esto porque que en directX (api de windows) se hacen las figuras en base a triangulos y vectores y casi de forma similar en opengl... y hay otra API que no recuerdo cual tambien se hacen figuras 3D.....

si lo que quieres es rotar trasladar y todo ese rollo te recomiendo esos metodos no estan tan sencillos pero ahorras un buen de codigo y la velocidad es mucho mayor......

saludos....


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 1, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Lo qué ? Si es por las gráficas, sólo las hago "de pecho" con las funciones "pset" y "line" de VB.
> Ni idea de cómo usar eso que decís.
> Si VB usa eso yo ni me entero !!!


OpenGL o DirectX son librerias graficas orientadas a la creacion y manipulacion de objetos 3D.  
Usar una u otra da lo mismo en cuanto a posibilidades, la diferencia esta en la manera en que se llaman para ir "cargando" los objetos, OpenGL es llamando a subrutinas y DirectX con un puntero a una lista de tareas.

Aparte de la comodidad de usar una libreria grafica, si el objeto es complejo tenes la ventaja de la velocidad, porque te tanto OpengL como DirectX le transfieren el laburo a la GPU de la placa de video.
Si no tenes placa compatible con OGL o DirectX igual funciona porque te lo ejecuta en la CPU, pero se achancha asquerosamente.


Aplicado a lo que estas haciendo, vos solamente tenes que cargar los parametros de los objetos (que son muchos mas de los que uno cree ) y donde va a estar el observador, la libreria te arma la visualizacion resolviendo las partes ocultas.




De la pagina de Nate Robins​En general los tutoriales estan hechos con ejemplos en C++, pero igual tenes buenas paginas con ejemplos en varios lenguajes (VB incluido) o exclusivas de VB.


----------



## asherar (Jul 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias, vamos a ver si las puedo aprovechar.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 1, 2010)

ok, ahora mi pregunta NO es ¿que se fumaron? mas bién sería ¿donde estudiaron?
¿de que trabajan para mandarse tanto diseño? por la forma que hablan, lo frecuentan mucho el análisis gráfico y desarroyo de software... diganmé porque quiero llegar a eso!!!


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 2, 2010)

che, pero trabajar en 3D tambien se puede en Autocad y se ve bastante lindo!!


----------



## asherar (Jul 2, 2010)

Yo sólo C C no C ++.


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 2, 2010)

a ver, aver...
volviendo a los acertijos, adivinanzas y que se yo...
les tiro uno!

hay tres casas que necesitan instalar los servicion basicos: luz, agua y gas.
la cuestión esta en hacer llegar estos servicios a cada casa uniendo con una lines, pero las lineas no se deben cruzar ni tocar en ningun momento.....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 2, 2010)

Asi?....

Saludos Meliklos...

Ah.. Noooooooo... me falto una...


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 2, 2010)

jajaja....yo no puedo....

ojo, tiene que salir de cada circulo a cada casa...no podes sacar de la linea de una casa a otra


----------



## lubeck (Jul 2, 2010)

JAjajaja..

yo tampoco... si tiene solucion???????


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

no hay problema muchachos, se ve que les falta calle, cualquier albañil lo hace:

correctamente : el camino tradicional, ni falta hace que lo dibuje, se cruzan todas en el papel pero en la realidad no por que estan a DISTINTAS PROFUNDIDADES.
no me digan que no sirve por que no especificaron eso.

incorrectamente (la usual) : se cruzan todas , incluso se tocan lsocaños, pero tapan todo en seguida para que no se vea o le tiran unos $$ al inspector.
(en verdad esta es la mas tradicional )


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 2, 2010)

jajaja sos practiquisimo...pero no che...el 2D y como se dijo arriba ..

la verdad que no se si tiene solucion...supongo que si jeje


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 2, 2010)

Hasta donde sé no tiene solución, unos comentarios atras recuerdo haberlo leido pero no ubico por el momento ese comentario. Ahora que si la queremos "fumada"( Sci-Fi  ), podemos suponer la implementación de deformaciones espacio-tiempo o agujeros de gusano de tal forma que que solo veamos el tubo en línea de vista y no perpendicularme, así ninguno se cruza o se tocan...jaaa jaaa.
Si ya se, me la volé bien lejos...pero el buen humor es lo que menos debemos perder..
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ese acertijo ya lo puso Nepper en este mismo tema.  
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/306700/


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

hace 4 semanas lo puso nepper y aun sin resolver...........no me digas que tenes a esas 3 casas sin agua, gas ni luz !!!!!!!!!
..............

me imagino que te dieron un anticipo por el laburo, no ??

en la tercer casa se ve que un camino azul rodea las bocas de entrada sin cortarlas.
solo me pueden decir que si estoy cruzando  a la cañeria INTERNA de la casa.
pero si vamso a esa como les pongo abajo , miren las lineas gordas amarillas, SIEMPRE estamso cortando o cruzando caños, por que lo que dibujaron como las tomas de suministros tambien tienen caños desde los cuales les llega dicho suministro .


----------



## lubeck (Jul 2, 2010)

MMMmmmmm... no se pero esa solucion se me hace la mas logica...


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 2, 2010)

El detalle es que según entiendo en el dibujo no deben cruzarse, es decir, el concepto de 3D o de profundidad no puede ser usado.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> El detalle es que según entiendo en el dibujo no deben cruzarse, es decir, el concepto de 3D o de profundidad no puede ser usado.
> Saludos



no use ninguno de esos conceptos...................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2010)

> Acertijo:
> Se tienen 3 distribuidoras, una de gas, otra de electricidad y otra de agua... por el terreno no se pueden cruzar los caños que llevan cada cosa.
> Los 3 elementos deben llegar a 3 casas:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34194
> Las 3 de arriba son los distribuidores, las 3 de abajo las casas,el primer punto debe unirse con los 3 de abajo, siempre tirando una linea por union. luego, el punto dos, debe unirse con los 3 de abajo, y el punto 3 debe unirse con los tres de abajo... ningúna linea puede ser cruzada y *no se puede pasar a travez de las casas*. Las lineas pueden ser de la forma que se quiera, pero siempre un solo trazo.


 


No va entonces esa solución  *Fernandob *


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 2, 2010)

A mi siempre me quedan 2 suministros sin conectar a una casa... No doy más... XD


----------



## Cacho (Jul 2, 2010)

¿Y leyeron el post de Eduardo? 
Hablo del #881 donde responde al de Nimer y hace referencia a alguno más...

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es un acertijo bastante conocido y no tiene solucion.
> 
> La figura resultante es un grafo K3.3 , es conocido tanto este como el K5 (se hizo referencia en el _ mensaje #313  _de este mismo hilo)  por ser no-planos --> No se los puede dibujar sin cruzar lineas.
> 
> ...



que cosa mas interesante que encontrar que eduardo se ha equivocado ????
que cosa mas DIVERTIDA que encontrar que alejandro se ha equivocado ?? 
eso si ...................cuando uno los llega a comprender, cosa que no siempre ocurre ultimamente pss:



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No va entonces esa solución  *Fernandob *



a no mi-jito, el enunciado ultimo no decia tantas cosas 



Meliklos dijo:


> a ver, aver...
> volviendo a los acertijos, adivinanzas y que se yo...
> les tiro uno!
> 
> ...



a este me referia, el pesupuesto que acepte yo era este y no dice nada de lo anterior, mis 3 casas tienen el suministro Y QUIERO COBRAR !!!!!!!!


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 2, 2010)

Siendo así te doy tooooda la razón , por cierto cuando COBRES lo que te deben mochate para la patria, no?? un poquito por este lado no caería mal .
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2010)

pts.........el trabajo lo inicio la gente de este foro.
y ya  estan cambiando el contrato.........
me parece que cobro el dia que caigan sapos de culo


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 5, 2010)

mmm....me hace acordar cuando paso un circuito a mano a la compu...grrr....se me cruza todo...
hatsa que queda lindo..pasan unas horas...jaja mas bruta


----------



## sammaael (Jul 6, 2010)

mmm si no mal recuerdo eso no tiene solucion???? (que facil es decir esto)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2010)

El engaño . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4tXTc2cNyQ

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2010)

una basura de lineas, la copie y pegue en paint y las segui, solo a una llegan las 3 .......a las otras 2 casas llegan 2 de la misma ........te marean con tantas lineas pero no cumple....
$&$& internet.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 6, 2010)

la cantidad de metros al cuete de caños y cables!!!!! mas facil cruzarlos todos como en la vida real y chau, es mas, si a mitad de camino se cambian los colores de los caños y/o cables, mas real todavia


saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> una basura de lineas, la copie y pegue en paint y las segui, solo a una llegan las 3 .......a las otras 2 casas llegan 2 de la misma ........te marean con tantas lineas pero no cumple....
> $&$& internet.


 
 Hay uno que ofrece 4.000 euros por la solución 

Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 8, 2010)

el circulo del medio lu une 2 lineas con el circulo de la derecha(creo)

saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 8, 2010)

La casa de la derecha tiene dos líneas que van al círculo de la derecha, mientras que la casa de la izquierda tiene dos líneas que van al círculo de en medio. Por lo tanto ni remotamente es correcto, jaaaa sigo pensando que fernando es el ganador .
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> . . .  jaaaa sigo pensando que fernando es el ganador .
> Saludos


 

Pero le pasó los caños por debajo de la cama a la Flia. Rodriguez ! ! !


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 8, 2010)

Pues a lo mejor y se benefician, no?? si fuera de gas en las noches los ruidos "extraños" serían culpa de la tubería y si hubiera una leve fuga sería la excusa perfecta para esos olores que luego nadie se hace responsable.
Si fuera de electricidad, pues que mejor que unas "sacudiditas" en la cama para "avivar" la pasión.
Y por último si fuera de agua, pues ya hay justificante para esos "sueños humedos" que algunos tienen( yo no  ).
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay uno que ofrece 4.000 euros por la solución
> 
> Saludos !



2 problemas a solucionar:

1-- el de las lineas
2-- lograr que ese bocon luego pague.

aca adjunto un dilema de trigonometria habilmente solucionado en un examen


----------



## Nepper (Jul 9, 2010)

Viendo el triangulo de FernandoAB, me acordé de un acertijo que es un problema gráfico, El enunciado va acompañado de un dibujo, el cual no encuentro y no lo se de memoria (y no es algo que se puede dibujar a ojo, debe ser preciso)...
Consiste en 5 o 6 elementos geométricos, 2 triangulos y varios rectangulos...
Si los disponemos todos juntos de una forma, se forma un triangulo "Grande", ya que está formado por todos los elementos...
Cuando se dispone los mismos elementos pero de otra forma, o sea, otra distribución, se forma el mismo trianglo "Grande" pero con un hueco en el medio... entonces la cosa es decir por qué ese hueco si el triangulo formado es el mismo y con los mismos componentes....
Por favor, si alguien lo conoce y tiene el dibujo del enunciado, que lo postee...


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2010)

Vos decís este:







Hay que explicar cómo eso es posible.

.


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 9, 2010)

Te refieres a este triángulo??
El enunciado no existe, es visual...osea es explicar porque existe esta diferencia, aunque el que sepa trigonometría encontrará la respuesta rápidamente a este "acertijo".
Saludos
Me lleva, me ganaste


----------



## Nepper (Jul 9, 2010)

SI!!! ESE!!! me lo hisieron cuando era pibe, todos lo comentabamos en el aula (teníamos alrededor de 13 años) le preguntamos a la profesora de matemática y nadie le entendió XD, ahora voy a ver si me avivo qué es lo que pasa....


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8RJ-8S6Ouo&feature=related

adoro a youtube. hoy no iba a dormir.

y la geometria............................puta


----------



## Nepper (Jul 9, 2010)

HHHHAAAAA!!!! conque por ahí pasaba el truquillo.... ya había notado la diferencias de pendientes en los triangulos, pero jamás lo relacioné de esa forma.... Gracias fernandoA!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2010)

por que me viven cambiando el nombre ??????????

una letra al final es cambiar al padre de uno .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 9, 2010)

con el video de youtube y todo sigo sin entenderlo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

Lo que yo entiendo es que el perímetro del cuadrado es igual a la hipotenusa del triangulo...
creo...

nooooo no es cierto... ni idea...


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2010)

La trampa es que el triángulo original (el formado por todas las piezas), no es un triángulo. 

Los triángulos rojo y verde tienen distinta pendiente, pero como la diferencia es poca, parecen triángulos semejantes.

Exagerando la diferencia creo que se entiende mejor.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 9, 2010)

aaaaaaaaah, me parecia que era asi pero no estaba seguro, chas gracias


saludos


----------



## Vlay (Jul 9, 2010)

buenisimoooo... la verdad increible que (en mi caso) 1cm^2 entre en ese espacio tan insignificante... la verdad no lo creeria si no fuera por la diferencia en las pendientes de los triangulos menores, que me dicen: si lo ordenas de otra forma ya no tenes un triangulo "perfecto", pero en la practica es increible, la verdad no lo noto y es como si mis ojos me engañaran jajajajajajaja


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2010)

Hace bastante, había conocido imágenes de este tipo:















De más está decir que las botellas no están cortadas ni nada raro, sino que los objetos se van metiendo desarmados y con vaya uno a saber que técnica ingeniosísima lo va armando , de la misma manera que se hace con los barquitos.
Por más que me rompo la cabeza pensando cómo pudo hacer para meter algunos de los objetos, no hay caso, no se me ocurre nada. Y menos todavía, como hizo para ensamblarlo :enfadado:.


Leyendo, me entero que el autor de esto es un hombre llamado Harry Eng, que ya murió, y que se llevó a la tumba la mayoría de sus secretos .

Pero buscando información sobre este hombre, me encuentro un video de la televisión japonesa donde enseña el truco para meter pelotas de ping pong. Pelotas que por supuesto, no pasan ni por casualidad por el cuello de la botella.
Tambien encontré en otro lado, como hacía para meter monedas.

Al conocer los métodos, se vé más la genialidad del tipo. Porque si por un lado ya hay que ser un capo para idear el método, para hacerlo simple hay que ser mucho más todavía.

*El problema es entonces:*
Cómo metería cada uno de ustedes monedas y pelotas de ping pong en una botella?
Adelanto lo evidente: A las monedas hay que doblarlas y a las pelotas hundirlas y doblarlas. Pero después que están adentro? Cómo las dejamos impecables?

Yo pensé en una forma para las pelotas, pero además de complicada, andá a saber si habría funcionado. Cuando ví cómo lo hacía me quería morir .


PD.
Lo cómico es pensar primero cómo lo haría uno.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 9, 2010)

despues de pensarlo como 7 veces busque el video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDi-hJ0oNE4


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 10, 2010)

El truco con las monedas puede verse al final de este articulo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2010)

Es obvio, que si no hay cortes ni nada en las botellas, la única manera de meter cosas dentro es doblándolas o Desarmandolas... La otra ( y más interesante) es el trabajo de des-doblarlas y armarlas...
Buena forma de hacerte famoso ¿no?.

Saludos!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 10, 2010)

claro que es obvio tacato, pero el tema es como doblar-desarmar las cosas para poder armarlas-desdoblarlas dentro de la botella y no romperlas en el camino

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2010)

mmm, Desarmar un cubo Rubick Pieza por pieza, luego lo metes una por una, despues pegas y pegas... con ayuda de pinzas artesanales... Para desdoblar las monedas, ahí está un enlace de como se hace.

Saludos!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 10, 2010)

aja, y de los zapatos que me contas?? y los diccionarios??


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2010)

Pues, o tiene mucha paciencia, o tiene muuuuuuuuuuuuuuucha paciencia.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 11, 2010)

muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucha paciencia, pero tambien ocurrencias, por que mira que para hacerle eso a la pelotita de golf, de seguro que fundio unas cuantas antes de pegarle al tiempo y potencia


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2010)

Para la pelota de golf... ahí si esta dura... A menos que la divida en 4, o en gajos la de tenis...
Todo tiene solución... Eso creo. Menos el problema de las casas y el gas, agua y electricidad.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 11, 2010)

Zeta, si lográs abollar una pelotita de golf con las manos como hizo el tipo este con una de ping-pong, sos el nuevo modelo de los gimnasios


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 11, 2010)

tené razon negro, era de ping pong, no se por que me se salio de golf(nada tiene que ver que haciendo zapping viera a shuarzeneguer jeje)


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2010)

pts.........todo es "facil" luego de que uno vio el video (y ni asi creo que lo hagan) .
ese tipo es un genio, de imaginacion,paciencia, creatividad.

ni a los talones le llegamos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 11, 2010)

talon?? ni a la planta del pie fer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2010)

Les dejo un acertijo afín a éste.

¿Como se mete sin romperlo, un huevo fresco de gallina en una botella con el pico mas chico? Sin romper ni cortar tampoco la botella.

No es broma . . . a ver  . . .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 12, 2010)

lo hago huevo duro y lo pelo, adentro de la botella le pongo un papel y lo prendo fuego, en la boca de la botella apoyo el huevo, este se metera magicamente dentro de la botella

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

Un poco de música Dosme...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4xwKh1fpFw

Y que todo te ablande un...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 12, 2010)

me mataste cacho, no entendi


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

Entonces estuvo bien.
Cuando Dosme tire la respuesta vas a entenderlo.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2010)

¡ Cheeeeeeeee , no sean ácidos !

. . .  un poquito de buena voluntad nomás . . . .


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 12, 2010)

Tal vez no sea la respuesta, pero puede ser posible. Cuando el huevo de gallina es recién puesto la cubierta es bastante blanda y flexible, pero pocos segundos después se endurece. Así que de poder ponerle una botella a la gallina justo cuando "ponga" el huevo, tal vez éste pueda pasar a través de la botella  . Aunque supongo que otra será la verdadera respuesta jeje.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2010)

No tengo taaaaaaaaaaaaaaanta paciencia como para sostener a la pobre ponedora con el c__o contra una botella .

Muy bueno *Ericklarva *, porque con las pistas que venimos dando se busca justamente eso , un procenio en el que ese óvulo haga una retrospectiva al instante  justo de la postura 

Saludos !


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 12, 2010)

El huevo se mete en vinagre, la cáscara se ablanda y se va deshaciendo... luego se hace lo que dijo zeta_bola_1 y voilà!


(¿Nunca han visto unos comerciales donde le echan pasta de dientes a un huevo y después lo meten en vinagre?)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2010)

Al final hay que ponerle agua a la botella con el huevo ablandado dentro. . .  y vuelve a endurecerse !


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

Pero cuidado con dejar el huevo mucho tiempo en vinagre...
A la derecha, huevo normal. A la izquierda, después de pasarse de vinagre. Nunca pongan un huevo que les quieran mucho en vinagre por un tiempo largo 





​ Fuente: http://centros5.pntic.mec.es/ies.victoria.kent/Rincon-C/Practica/pr-37/PR-37.htm

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2010)

O sea que los avinagrados son más huevones ?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

O los ahuevonados son más vinagres... 


Creo que ambas son válidas  



Edit: Estamos hablando de las acepciones argentinas de las palabras estas. Perdón si suenan mal en algún otro lado. Avisen si fuera el caso para sacar los comentarios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Pero cuidado con dejar el huevo mucho tiempo en vinagre...
> A la derecha, huevo normal. A la izquierda, después de pasarse de vinagre. Nunca pongan un huevo que les quieran mucho en vinagre por un tiempo largo
> 
> 
> ...


 

Según la fuente lo de huevón se pasa con dulzura  , miel creo que era  que los deshincha. Ósmosis inversa que le dicen . . .


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2010)

O sea: Si tenés un huevo hinchado, tratalo dulcemente que se deshincha... Ahora, de ahí a untarlo con miel, ya me suena raro, pero habrá que probar 
Esto se está transformando en una lección de vida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> O sea: Si tenés un huevo hinchado, tratalo dulcemente que se deshincha... Ahora, de ahí a untarlo con miel, ya me suena raro, pero habrá que probar
> Esto se está transformando en una lección de vida.


 


Además de la lección de vida habría otra posibilidad , ¿Usté es bueno para los ACERTIJOS? 

¿Sabe sumar? 






______+







_____= ?


Saludos , y no es un fftopic:, es un ACERTIJO


----------



## obregon380 (Jul 13, 2010)

no hay solucion para estos acertijos. y acerlos es perder el tiempo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2010)

obregon380 dijo:


> no hay solucion para estos acertijos. y acerlos es perder el tiempo.



Solución:  No pierdas el tiempo leyendo lo que no te interesa.


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 13, 2010)

> Iniciado por *obregon380*
> 
> no  hay solucion para estos acertijos. y acerlos es perder el tiempo.​
> Solución:  No pierdas el tiempo leyendo lo que no te interesa.



Definitivo, mejor solución no existe.
Saludos
PD ese si que fue un verdadero acertijo


----------



## Nepper (Jul 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Un poco de música Dosme...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4xwKh1fpFw
> 
> Y que todo te ablande un...


¿cual es el chiste?....
¿Los viejos? ¿El vinagre? ¿Estar rodeado de Viejos? ¿estar rodeado de vinagres? ¿tener los huevos en vinagre? ¿tener los huevos viejos en vinagre?....



> _____= ?


¿3?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> ¿cual es el chiste?....
> ¿Los viejos? ¿El vinagre? ¿Estar rodeado de Viejos? ¿estar rodeado de vinagres? ¿tener los huevos en vinagre? ¿tener los huevos viejos en vinagre?....
> 
> ¿3?


 

Si no visitás el sitio que puso Cacho , no lo vas a entender .

http://centros5.pntic.mec.es/ies.victoria.kent/Rincon-C/Practica/pr-37/PR-37.htmhttp://centros5.pntic.mec.es/ies.vic...r-37/PR-37.htm

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 13, 2010)

son 3 golosinas.

esa rubia no es la modelo de "monster" ? 
o mas bien de "aeon flux " ??? que buena pelicula.
yque HERMOSA mujer


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> o mas bien de "aeon flux " ??? que buena pelicula



cooorrecto, charlize theron




fernandob dijo:


> yque HERMOSA mujer



mucho muy muy!!!jajaja sudafricana ella


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2010)

Perdón Dosme, pero viendo a ese bombón, los caramelos de miel, sabiendo lo que hace la miel sobre los que estuvieron mucho en vinagre...
Definitivamente no puedo poner lo que pienso que da la ecuación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

¡ Existe el amor a primera vista    ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

Esa es la solución del Acertijo .

. . .  Viene la rubia chupeteando un caramelo de miel , te habla melosamente y los cosos te quedan chiquitiiiiiiiiiiiiiitos chiquitiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitos y no te importa más nada de nada 

La de Cacho era la segunda opción , como las ecuaciones con dos resultados  jeje

Saludos !


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 14, 2010)

tengo otra....y este acertijo???






______+







_____= ?



jajajaja..... para mis compañeras!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

¡ Ese acertijo ni me interesa boló  !


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 14, 2010)

a mi si!!!
jajaja!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

¿Hay que adivinar el modelo del celular?  

¿La mami se lo cuelga al cuello para que no lo pierda? 


Me doy


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 14, 2010)

Yo sé, yo sé, estamos hablando de los "cangrejos mieleros", no??
O tal vez que si se te hace "agua la canoa" con unos caramelitos se te olvida??
O tal vez que para los que "batean de izquierda" se les recomienda mejor "anolar" caramelos que "masticar" tabaco??
Si no es alguno de estos me rindo...
Saludos


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 14, 2010)

naaaa.....como va a ser algo de eso????naaaaaa.......

jajaja

miel + terrible bombom = *EMPACHO!!!!* jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Eduardo (Jul 14, 2010)

La primer foto la conozco! Es de una pelicula con Nacho Vidal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> La primer foto la conozco! Es de una pelicula con Nacho Vidal


 

Seeeeee , el ahijado de John Holmes ?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 14, 2010)

Epa, que ya hemos llegado a hablar de leyendas del cine...


----------



## Stemma (Jul 14, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no hay problema muchachos, se ve que les falta calle, cualquier albañil lo hace:
> 
> correctamente : el camino tradicional, ni falta hace que lo dibuje, se cruzan todas en el papel pero en la realidad no por que estan a DISTINTAS PROFUNDIDADES.
> no me digan que no sirve por que no especificaron eso.
> ...



 No, por favor ¡Qué genio! 
Casi estallo de la risa. ¡Cuánta verdad!
Sobre todo por "La usual". Jajajajajaja. Lo peor es que empecé leyendo porque pensé "A la mierda, este tipo sabe hacer eso sin dibujar".


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2010)

me alegra que te haya caido bien.
estamos para aprender y divertirnos un rato .


----------



## asherar (Jul 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además de la lección de vida habría otra posibilidad , ¿Usté es bueno para los ACERTIJOS?
> 
> ¿Sabe sumar?
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo no soy bueno adivinando, pero me parece que sumar sí sé.
Si con miel se deshincha UN huevo, con dos caramelos de miel se deshinchan DOS huevos.
Si los caramelos son para deshinchar dos huevos, la modelo de abajo debería ser para producir un efecto físico en otro elemento, en este caso "EL TERCER ELEMENTO". 
Tal vez una hinchazón, o similar. 
Si el efecto es de hinchazón, queda claro las preferencias del portador. 
En caso de no producir efecto alguno, quedará la duda.  
Esta duda se resuelve viendo qué pasa con la otra foto, a saber:








Si ahora sí se produce la hinchazón, estamos ante un caso muy bien definido de "inversión de signo". 

Creo que si es así, habría suficientes elementos para construir un detector que permita determinar el signo de un individuo. 

*Receta: *
Conocés a un tipo, le convidás dos caramelos de miel, y luego de que los coma, 
le mostrás la foto de la rubia: si se le comienza a hinchar *la carótida*, ya sabés, 
si no pasa nada le mostrás la foto de beckham. 


*Play by FoxSaver®         
**





               Play by FoxSaver®

**





               Play by FoxSaver®

*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2010)

Che *Asherar *, se acaba de aprobar la ley de casamiento para el mismo sexo , así que somos el primer país latinoamericano que lo hace  . . .  digo para los que le lata la vena con Beckham . . .


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 15, 2010)

Pero me surje una duda, ya que algunos elementos en definitiva no tienen signo, es decir, no "suman" ni "restan", o en caso contrario trae los dos signos( anulados entre si ). Para eso entonces habría que mostrar las dos fotos para saber si reacciona con las dos o con ninguna...
Saludos.
PD Eso si, la bola de caramelitos para la prubea...jaaaa mientras no sea que alguno se anime con el entrevistador...jaaaa


----------



## mellamoearl (Jul 15, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> yo tengo uno muy bueno, es logica pura y no juego de palabras. lo voy a redactar bien, y luego lo posteo. se trata de unos monjecitos tibetanos.
> 
> En un monasterio hay 50 monjes. Todos son especialistas en logica y tienen un voto de silencio, pero era terriblemente estricto y no podian tener ningun tipo de comunicacion entre ellos. No solo no podian hablar entre ellos sino que no podian comunicarse mediante gestos ni signos ni nada. Estaba prohibido todo tipo de comunicacion. Tampoco tenian espejos ni ninguna forma de verse a si mismos y solo se veian una vez al dia en el comedor.
> 
> ...



Yo pienso que no es tan difícil, resulta que si estamos todos los monjes sentados, y la cena es justo después del aviso del abad, veo que nadie tiene marca tiendo a suponer que soy el único marcado, en eso me paro y me voy del comedor(domingo) . A la noche siguiente(lunes) pasa lo mismo con el 2º monje marcado, nota que nadie más tiene marca, se para y se va. (los marcados no vuelven al comedor las siguientes noches) pasa lo mismo con el 3º,4º,5º........10º(martes) o sea la 9º noche. Ahora, en la 10º cena(miercoles) pasa algo extraño. resulta que no hay ninguno con marca, por lo que todos piensan que tienen marca, resulta que todos quieren pararse e irse del comedor, pero como todos hacen lo mismo comprenden que ninguno tiene marca y que los elegidos son los 10 que faltan.

Por lo tanto, los monjes se fueron el martes (si se van por su cuenta) o el jueves en la mañana (si se van juntos) Espero se entienda, si está mal me dicen


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 16, 2010)

mellamoearl, lamentablemente no te dice si de uno en uno fueron marcados, y que tal si los 10 en un solo día o de dos en dos o cinco en cinco??
Aquí cabe aclarar que el número de días se basa en el número de monjes marcados, es decir, que si fueran 6 los marcados tardarían 6 días en "razonar" que son 6, por lo tanto para ser 10 monjes menos tardaron 10 días en averiguarlo y sería un miércoles que se fueron. No??
Saludos
PD aquí lo interesante sería saber que pasaría si cada día un monje más fuera marcado...


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 30, 2010)

Que paso con el tema?? se secó??
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 30, 2010)

las que se secaron fueron als neuronas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2010)

aver  si asiertan esta
cual es la diferencia entre oscuro y  duro


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 31, 2010)

no se, pero por las dudas voy con el traste contra la pared


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 2, 2010)

Un acertijo a ver si lo adivinan...jajja :
*En español:* 
Tres brujas suecas transexuales miran los botones de tres relojes Swatch suizos. 
¿Cuál bruja sueca transexual mira cual boton de cual reloj Swatch suizo? 

*En inglés: *
Three  Swedish switched witches watch three Swiss Swatch watch switches. Which  Swedish switched witch watch which Swiss Swatch watch switch? 
 Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2010)

esa esta dificil ,
la respuesta de  cual es la diferencia entre oscuro y duro
es que oscuro  esta toda la noche y duro no


----------



## asherar (Ago 4, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> ...
> Como una superficie simplemente conexa "buena" es topologicamente igual a una superficie esferica --> Partis de una esfera ya triangulada y le agregas un agujero que no corte aristas.
> Como el agujero que atraviesa la esfera es un "cilindro" que termina en el interior de dos triangulos, su minima triangulacion se hace con 6 aristas (que implican 6 caras).
> 
> ...



Lo anterior sólo es válido para p agujeros cuyo perímetro mínimo se limite, en todos los casos, 
exactamente a tres aristas. 
En general, si la superficie del agujero debe ser suave, la cantidad de aristas será mayor. 
Por un razonamiento similar al citado se puede verificar que para agujeros de tamaño 
M (número de aristas del diámetro mínimo), se tiene: 

Aristas = 3·(Nodos - 2) + 2·M, 
Caras = 2·(Nodos - 2) + 2·(M-2), 

fórmulas válidas para M=3,4,5,...,Mx, donde Mx es el valor máximo de M, compatible una 
cantidad de Nodos suficientemente grande. 
Aunque se pueda calcular un valor numérico, estas fórmulas no tendrían sentido, por 
ejemplo, con M=1000 y Nodos=4. 
Del mismo modo, tampoco tendrían sentido las fórmulas de Eduardo: 

Aristas = 3·( Nodos + 2·(p-1) )
   Caras = 2·( Nodos + 2·(p-1) )

con p demasiado grande. 

Además, en general los agujeros no tendrán todos igual valor de M, por lo que las fórmulas 
no se podrían generalizar usando un "numeral" p, sino que habría que considerar el valor de 
M en cada caso.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2010)

ptsssssss.....lo que yo habia observado desde el principio alejandro........pero no me quise meter en el tema por que veo que mal que mal lo van sacando .


----------



## asherar (Ago 5, 2010)

Pero te das cuenta de que *el tamaño del agujero* sí importa ?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 7, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Pero te das cuenta de que *el tamaño del agujero* sí importa ?


Por favor Alejandro!  No proyectes tus desilusiones en la geometría. El tamaño del agujero *no importa*.

Creo que el problema está en que cuando hacés el agujero estás pensando en un triángulo plano de aristas rectas ==> incorrecto e inoportuno.


Cuando se sacan propiedades "por construcción" no significa que esos tienen que ser los pasos a seguir para dibujar la malla, sino que no importa cual sea el procedimiento que usaste para dibujar la malla, a la malla final también la podés conseguir "por construcción" ==> Por lo tanto sus propiedades serán las mismas.

                        -----------------------------------------------------

- Imaginate una triangulación fina ya terminada de una superficie esférica con un agujero cilíndrico.

- Ahora imaginate todos sus puntos y aristas en "gris pálido", sólo como referencia.

- Ahora elegí 3 puntos al azar cercanos al agujero y conectalos entre sí siguiendo las "líneas grises" bordeando "mas o menos" el agujero ==> topológicamente ya tenés el primer triángulo.

- Hacé lo mismo del otro lado y tené en cuenta que vas a tener que agregar 6 aristas en zigzag por la esfera para seguir teniendo "triángulos"

- En este punto conviene agregarle las 6 aristas en zigzag al agujero. Tenemos entonces 4 caras nuevas y 6 "aristas" sin haber agregado puntos.

- Ya hecho el agujero como corresponde, te tomás un respiro y terminás la malla con los puntos y aristas que faltan. 
Tené en cuenta que los puntos que se agregan pueden ser tanto puntos aislados de cada "triángulo" como puntos que dividen una "arista zigzag" porque en los dos casos se agregan 2 caras y 3 "aristas"


----------



## asherar (Ago 8, 2010)

En los casos que interesa discretizar dominios de integración, los triángulos son siempre 
planos y de aristas rectas. Una mayor precisión en la descripción de las superficies curvas 
se logra aumentando la cantidad de nodos, sólo que eso requiere más memoria RAM. 
Por eso el interés de obtener una ley de escala con la cantidad de nodos.  

Me refiero a las dimensiones del orificio mínimo porque eso es lo que limita la construcción. 
Al cambiar el número de lados de este orificio, cambia la ley de escala con el número de 
nodos tal y como lo detallé en un post anterior. 

El único problema es el que he planteado. 
Pensé que era un buen desafío calcular la cantidad de nodos mínima para una superficie 
con un orificio de tamaño dado. 
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 8, 2010)

No te entiendo. El borde del agujero es frontera de la región o se continúa en su interior?


----------



## asherar (Ago 8, 2010)

La cuestión del agujero es tal cual como la describiste en el caso de una esfera perforada 
en ambos lados, quitando una cara triangular. En ese caso la pasada por adentro se completa 
con 6 triángulos hasta el otro orificio triangular. 
En el post anterior yo lo extendí a agujeros con "inicios" de más de 3 lados. 
Por ejemplo para orificios de 4 lados se quitarían 2 triángulos, y la pasada se construye con 8. 

El mínimo número de lados del orificio, M, es el nro de lados de la figura que se corta, 
eso que supongo que vos llamás el "borde"; justo antes de iniciar el canal de pasada 
hacia al otro lado. 

Ya voy a ver si puedo armar algunas figuras en estos días.


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 8, 2010)

tengo uno muy raro que me lo dijeron y nunca lo supe resolver...
"un hombre muere y su alma se encuentra delante de DOS puertas con DOS hombres al lado de una puerta,( un hombre por puerta),(una puerta esla entrada al cielo y la otra al infierno) sabemos que uno dice solo la verdad y otro siempre miente, esto lleva que los le dice que su puerta es la que va al cielo....
Pregunta:
¿como sabemos cual dice la verdad para que pueda entrar al cielo sin ser engañado por el que miente e ir al infierno ? 
PD: este me lo dijo mi tio hace 6 años y nunca lo pude resolver.... se los dejo para que piensen un rato...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2010)

mira bocagonza.........:
ese si me muero es una papa, aunque sea me siento en una nube a pensarlo 2 años y lo rsuelvo.

pero si en las puertas de el cielo /infierno, me dicen :

che bolu, para entrar en el cielo tenes que entender que mier.....estan hablando eduardo y alejandro.................

[Devolví al universo parte de lo que me dio]........
creo que nos vamso al infierno un monton, y por culpa de esos 2 ....


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 8, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> tengo uno muy raro que me lo dijeron y nunca lo supe resolver...


Usá el buscador.
Ya se planteó *dos veces* en esta misma conversación.



asherar dijo:


> La cuestión del agujero es tal cual como la describiste en el caso de una esfera perforada
> en ambos lados, quitando una cara triangular. En ese caso la pasada por adentro se completa
> con 6 triángulos hasta el otro orificio triangular.
> En el post anterior yo lo extendí a agujeros con "inicios" de más de 3 lados.
> Por ejemplo para orificios de 4 lados se quitarían 2 triángulos, y la pasada se construye con 8.


Justamente, en ese caso el tamaño no importa. La cantidad de caras y aristas va a depender de la cantidad de agujeros (y de nodos), no de lo fino de la malla.

No te olvides que la malla se refina tanto agregando nodos dentro de una cara como cortando aristas y la construcción es como puse en mi mensaje anterior.



> El mínimo número de lados del orificio, M, es el nro de lados de la figura que se corta,
> eso que supongo que vos llamás el "borde"; justo antes de iniciar el canal de pasada
> hacia al otro lado.


Cuando la región tiene una frontera la fórmula cambia. 
En ese caso, si *M* son los puntos de la frontera y *N* la cantidad de *puntos totales*, las relaciones serán:Aristas = 3*(N-2) - (M-3)
Caras = 2*(N-2) - (M-2)​Ya que estamos, si tenes varias fronteras M1,M2,M3...MnAristas = 3*(N-2) - (M1-3) - (M2-3) - (M3-3) .... - (Mn-3)
Caras = 2*(N-2) - (M1-2) - (M2-2) - (M3-2) .... - (Mn-2)​Basta que imagines el mas allá de las fronteras *como una pizza* para llegar a esas relaciones.

Si tenés solamente dos fronteras (los bordes de dos agujeros) con M puntos y las  
conectás --> se te agregan 2M caras y 2M aristas, quedando:Aristas = 3*(N-2) - (M-3) - (M-3) + 2*M = 3*N
Caras = 2*(N-2) - (M-2) - (M-2) + 2*M= 2*N​Lo mismo que *con agujero sin refina*r.


----------



## asherar (Ago 9, 2010)

Lo que decis del tamaño del orificio no me termina de convencer, 
pero lo voy a volver a pensar ...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Lo que decis *del tamaño del orificio no* me termina de convencer,
> pero lo voy a volver a pensar ...



che ..no estaran hablando guarangadas pero en terminos cientificos para que lso mderadores no se den cuenta ?????????
atenti cacho con esos 2 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 9, 2010)

Este es un problema-acertijo que vi hace poco en el grupo sci.electronics.design

- Se tienen dos capacitores iguales C1 y C2.
- C1 está cargado a una tensión V y C2 está completamente descargado.
- Están conectados a través de una llave ideal como muestra la figura.

Inicialmente, la energía total almacenada es:Eini = 1/2 C V^2   ;  C2 está descargado​Después que se cierra la llave, dado que los capacitores son iguales, la tensión en bornes será la mitad que antes. Por lo tanto, la energía total almacenada ahora será:Efin = 1/2 C (V/2)^2 + 1/2 C (V/2)^2  =  1/4 C V^2 = 1/2 Eini​Que pasó? No hay ningún elemento disipativo y ahora la energía es la mitad 

*Pregunta*: Que fué lo que pasó? *Por qué  aparentemente no se conservó la energía*?

*Comentario*: No sirven las *respuestas cualitativas*, por dos motivos:
Primero porque son débiles y dan lugar a múltiples causas todas dudosas.
Y segundo porque este problema admite una respuesta analítica.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2010)

la ecuacion que pones, y de la cual me baso es que la energia es directamente proporcional a la capacidad  E =  C * ...........
y es cuadraticamente proporcional a la tension .

E = V (elevado al cuadrado  si entendi bien ese simbolito ) .

pues entonces si fisicamente esa ecuacion es la que define a la energia es logico lo que ocurre:
si bien la capacidad se duplico pero la tension cayo a la mitad y esa se ve afectada por un exponente cuadratico.

veamos un ejemplo: 
capacidad 5 y tension 12
esto da valores iniciales de 5 y 144 (5*144 = 720 ) 
nueva capacidad 5+5 = 10 y el nuevo valor de tension 6 (al cuadrado ) 36
10 * 36 = 360 

si, bajo a la mitad


ahora como intuitvament eun o lo entiende ??? dejamelo pensar.

PD: yo eduardo hace rato que estoy lejos de practicar con ecuaciones , asi que solo me guio por la que pusiste y intuicion , si necesito de otras ecuaciones voy frito.

deducire teniendo en cuenta tus premisas soalmente:
la ecuacion que pusiste, el que la energia se cnserva. y el que la energia solo se pierde por disipacion.
si hay que agregar mas datos avisa yo vengo de un accidente cerebrovascular y solo deduzco a partir de lo que tengo, olvide todo lo que habia aprendido hace 120 años en el colegio.


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 9, 2010)

Podríamos decir en términos simples que si de un lado de la balanza tenemos 100 naranjas y del otro lado cero, al momento de equilibrarla deben haber 50 por lado??
Es como decir que la "energía no se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma"...jajajja
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2010)

las ecuaciones son las que definen el comportamiento de algo, probadas y verificadas.
y la misma ecuacion esta respondiendo.

ahora intuitivamente tengo :
tension y cargas electricas. (estamos hablando de un capacitor) 
en verdad tension o presion (analogia) y cargas electricas no en equilibrio (eso crea la DDP ) .

ahora bien, si unimos 2 capacitores es como distribuir en 2 vasijas el agua que estaba en una :
la cantidad de cargas electricas en desequilibrio seran las mismas que antes pero la tension bajara a la mitad.
la analogia de una o 2 vasijas es buena.

entonces tengo: las mismas cargas en desequilibrio y la mitad de tension.......es logico que la energia sea menor entonces.

supongo que algo se perdio por ahi , si no en efecto joule en campos magneticos o algo asi que no recuerde........y no quiero ir a la wiki ni nada de eso por ayuda...se supone que con lo dado por eduardo + conceptos basicos de alguno que alguna vez estudio electronica deberia alcanzar.

no considero respondido, por que pu pregunta fue a donde fue a parar al energia faltante   donde se uso .




a ver , "ecuacionalmente hablando " 
que es la energia (la que define la energia de un capacitor ) ?? la ecuacion que puso eduardo.
podriamso pensar que es como dice, en caso de componentes ideales no hay resistencia en el cable con el que unimos a los C .
pero veamso :
sabemos que la tension cae a la mitad y el capacitor final es el doble que el inicial.
la cantidad de cargas electricas es la misma .
segun la ecuacion 
E= cte* C * V * V  
que energia necesito para hacer LA REVEZ o sea cargar un capacitor que estaba totalmente descargado, me refiero a cargarlo desde una fuente.

la misma ecuacion nos dice que para cargar un capacitor el doble de grande necesito el doble de eenrgia.
y para cargarlo al doble de tension necesito 4 vecs esa energia 
es logico pensar que a la inversa sucedera igual.
¿¿ donde se gasta o se pierde o en que se usa esa energia perdida en el caso de eduardo ???
si bien la ecuacion lo define claramente uno que vive con joule bajo el brazo quisiera entenderlo (yo no pero bueno, me meti en esto) .

a ver : un capacitor estatico no se debe descagar, tien ecargas + de un lado y - de el otro....estan en no equilibrio.
hasta ahi ok.
pero se que hay un campo electrico que ya ni recuerdo.
ahora , que pasa si unimso 2 capacitores??
1 -- se genera una circulacion de corriente (de el cargado hacia el descargado ) .
2 -- comienza una variacion en el campo electrico , supongo que disminuye el de el cargado y sube el del descargado.
tengo 2 campos EM variando .

chau, me acuerdo de esos 2 libros gordos verdes de fisica y integrales y demas.
yo me rindo .
seguro que eduardo y alejandro tienen escondida esa energia para que no los jorobe mas.

ecuacionalmente lo entiendo, fisicamente en que se usa esa energia , no tanto , si bien hay un "trabajo" ya que el desplazamiento de cargas existe y se genera lo que puse no tengo claro el tema.

asi que abandono, dejo de gastar letras en demsotrar mi incertidumbre y intentar cubrir mi falta de conocimientos con tanto bla..bla...


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 9, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> PD: yo eduardo hace rato que estoy lejos de practicar con ecuaciones , asi que solo me guio por la que pusiste y intuicion , si necesito de otras ecuaciones voy frito.
> 
> deducire teniendo en cuenta tus premisas soalmente:
> la ecuacion que pusiste, el que la energia se conserva. y el que la energia solo se pierde por disipacion.


El punto es decir que pasó con esa pobre energía de manera más o menos precisa. 
Porque decir "parte se disipó en calor y parte en radiación electromagnética", si bien es correcto no dice nada sobre los elementos responsables de esto.

Pensándolo mejor, identificando los elementos y su comportamiento no hace falta llegar a una prueba analítica.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2010)

no, que por eso me rindo , es mas, si considero todo ideal no veo en que se disipa en calor .
me parece que hay que etstar mas fresco en eso de la fisica electronica, por eso tiro el guante (pa que me meti) .

si bien es interesante desde el punto de la ecuacion , saque esos 2 capacitores y so puse en serie , asi que volvi a tener la tension inicial, pero mi capacidad se redujo a la mitad (C en serie) , y bueno, esperare a que alguien lo ponga, o mejor me voy a buscar por ahi, pero ya mi respuesta no vale.

saludos  .


----------



## asherar (Ago 9, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> che ..no estaran hablando guarangadas pero en terminos cientificos para que lso mderadores no se den cuenta ?????????
> atenti cacho con esos 2 !!!!!!!!!!!



fernandob, sos un ..., casi me has hecho morir de la risa !!!   

Ah! Lo de los capacitores ...

En el balance de energía falta considerar: 
1) el trabajo de llevar C1 desde carga = Q hasta Q/2, que es W1 = -3/4  Q^2/2C, (la energía pasa de Eini a Eini/4) y 
2) el trabajo de llevar C2 desde carga = 0 hasta Q/2, que es W2 = +1/4  Q^2/2C (la energía pasa de 0 a Eini/4)
Usando Q=CV se ve que Q^2/2C, es la energía de carga inicial, Eini  = C  V^2/2.
Las cantidades W1 y W2 se obtienen al integrar el diferencial de trabajo: dW = (Q/C) dQ 
entre los límites mencionados para cada capacitor, y luego sumar.
El trabajo neto de todo el proceso es justamente: 

Wtot = W1+W2 = (-3/4 + 1/4) Eini = -(1/2) Eini

Trabajo negativo => se pierde energía, o sea que se pierde justo la mitad de la energía 
de carga inicial. Parece mentira ¿no? 

La cuestión es ¿ qué proceso físico la consumió?, porque la fuerza electrostática 
es conservativa.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2010)

hola, bueno, las ecuaciones no las quise poner como hizo alejandro para no presumir. 

ahora bueno, estuve pensando en este tema y aunqu ese diga que no hay efecto joule por mas que sea ideal creo que no es asi.
y esto es una consulta para los que saben.
todo este proceso es bastante "rapidito" y si bien dijeron que no se usa una R. para unir a el C cargado y el C. descargado la cosa no es tan simple.

imagine que usaba una R=1K para unir ambos C. de este modo si tenemos una caida en una R .
o sea potencia, efecto joule.
circulara una corriente hasta que las tensiones se equilibren.
pero que pasa si pongo una R. = 500 ohms ??
la corriente sera el doble pero el tiempo la mitad.
y si pongo 100 ohms??? el tiempo 10 veces mas menor  pero la corriente 10 veces mayor.
en fin, se ve que la energia consumida es siempre la misma, y *si* hay una energia que se disipa en la R .
y si me voy cada vez a una R. mas chica veo que se mantiene la ecuacion.
asi que , pues, si bien se da un instante pero si hay energia consumida en la corriente que circula.

se puede veer el C. cargado como una fuente y el C. descargado inicialmente es un corto , luego aumenta su R.

asi que , pues por efecto joule la cosa para mi va .
luego tambien creo que hay un efecto por el campo  electrico, pero eso no lo tengo , la esclerosis y los años, se que lo estudie , pero fue hace siglos.
igual me parece muy interesante .
el C1 entrego 3/4 de su energia y de esos 3/4 perdio 2/4 ya que solo se almaceno en el otro 1/4.
me parece interesante ver cuanto se perdio por joule y cuanto por campos EM y por que .

muy claritas tus ecuaciones alejandro (no entendi un pomo , voy a releerlas, hace como eduardo: nos tira SOLO UNA,   ) .

encima, no se si les pasa a lso demas, pero tienen que poner al principio que es cada cosa:
V = tension
q ??
w ??
me parece que carga , energia y tension , a veces uno las simboliza de una forma y otras otro de otra.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 9, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ...ahora bueno, estuve pensando en este tema y aunqu ese diga que no hay efecto joule por mas que sea ideal creo que no es asi.
> y esto es una consulta para los que saben.
> todo este proceso es bastante "rapidito" y si bien dijeron que no se usa una R. para unir a el C cargado y el C. descargado la cosa no es tan simple.
> 
> ...


Si señor! Ese es el punto, el considerar los elementos ideales lleva a que en el instante inmediato al cierre del switch se tenga una corriente infinita ==> Si queremos saber que es lo que puede pasar hay que hacer de esa forma: Primero analizar con elementos no-ideales y después hacerlos tender a ideales.

Tal como escribiste, si se considera como unión de los condensadores una resistencia, no importa si es de 10Megohm o de 1nanoohm, la energía disipada es siempre la misma (y distinta de 0 ). 
Esta es una afirmación que se confirma resolviendo el problema analíticamente (queda de ejercicio para los amigos de las ecuaciones diferenciales )


Si se quisiera introducir la inductancia de los cables de conexión para después hacerla tender a 0 se complica analíticamente y se agrega al comportamiento real una oscilación amortiguada (queda un circuito RLC). Pero igual, siendo el único elemento disipativo la resistencia, no importa lo bajo de su valor, siempre disipará la misma cantidad de energía.

Solamente habría un caso especial (e *irreal*) si la resistencia fuera exactamente 0 pero la inductancia no.  
En este caso no hay elemento disipativo: Que pasa entonces? --> Se tiene una oscilación permanente, donde a medida que tiende la inductancia a 0 la frecuencia tiende a infinito, pero nunca se extingue.
Si ahora hiciéramos un calculo de la energía almacenada en *un instante* también habría un faltante... y sería la energía que está almacenada como campo magnético en la inductancia ( E = 1/2 L I^2 )


----------



## asherar (Ago 10, 2010)

Sorry por las letras sin definir, aunque después de todo, veo que se entendió.  

La cuenta que yo hice es solo entre los límites inicial y final. 
En instantes intermedios, en cada ciclo de la oscilación (R << (L/C)^1/2 y L > 0) 
ambos capacitores pierden *toda* su energía y luego la recuperan con el campo 
de signo contrario, y así, hasta que se llega a la situación final. 
Como la fuerza electrostática es conservativa no se disipa por ese motivo. 

Toda pérdida de energía (incluso el efecto Joule) es por radiación: el único proceso 
 básico que no es conservativo. 

Efecto Joule es un nombre dado al proceso colectivo de muchas cargas que se aceleran 
debido al campo electrico y se frenan debido a las colisiones. En las colisiones, las cargas 
son aceleradas (cambia su vector velocidad) y por eso irradian, usualmente en el rango 
Infra Rojo (IR).

Reconozcamos que el enunciado era medio tramposo: ...


Eduardo dijo:


> Que pasó? *No hay ningún elemento disipativo* y ahora la energía es la mitad


y luego nos enteramos que: 


Eduardo dijo:


> Tal como escribiste, si se considera como unión de los condensadores *una  resistencia*, no importa si es de 10Megohm o de 1nanoohm, la energía  disipada es siempre la misma (y distinta de 0 ).



A-ha-ha! Picarón !


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 10, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Toda pérdida de energía (incluso el efecto Joule) es por radiación: el único proceso
> básico que no es conservativo.
> Efecto Joule es un nombre dado al proceso colectivo de muchas cargas que se aceleran
> debido al campo electrico y se frenan debido a las colisiones. En las colisiones, las cargas
> ...


 Se te está olvidando la agitación molecular consecuencia de los choques. Si *todo* se irradiara, un material no se calentaría.



> Reconozcamos que el enunciado era medio tramposo: ...
> Iniciado por *Eduardo*
> 
> Que pasó? *No hay ningún elemento disipativo* y ahora la energía es la mitad ​


 Así lo habrás entendido vos. 
Esa es la pregunta que uno se formula porque obviamente *algo está fallando*, y el problema es encontrar *qué*.


Aunque la verdad, lo de _obviamente_ no lo es tanto, porque si hay algo que sobra en este grupo son violadores de la física .


----------



## asherar (Ago 10, 2010)

Será parte del enunciado o no, pero la pregunta final excluye explicitamente los elementos 
resistivos => ES tramposa. 



Eduardo dijo:


> Se te está olvidando la agitación molecular consecuencia de los choques. Si *todo* se irradiara, un material no se calentaría.



Si hubiera "algo" que no se irradiara los objetos seguirían calientes eternamente. 

De las cuatro fuerzas fundamentales solo la electromagnética explica el efecto Joule. 
Las otras son: gravitatoria, nuclear fuerte y nuclear débil.
La atracción de la gravedad entre partículas subatómicas es despreciable frente a las 
otras 3 fuerzas, y las fuerzas nucleares solo intervienen en colisiones de alta energía. 
En el rango de energías de la agitación molecular, los neutrones sólo intervienen 
indirectamente, a modo de lastre, aportando masa al sistema. 
 Incluso las colisiones elásticas son causadas por interacción entre  cargas: electrón-electrón 
y electrón-núcleo (protones). 

Además. la agitación molecular, debida a colisiones elásticas, es un proceso  conservativo. 
El sistema absorbe energía pero a la larga la devuelve. 
Y la energía que va a colisiones *in*elásticas, tarde o temprano se  irradia. 

...

Estuve viendo un rato ese sitio "sci.electronics.design". 
La discusión sobre si el capacitor almacena carga: 
Qué manera de discutir al cuete !

Me gustó el caso de la botella de Leyden, que la cargan, le sacan las armaduras, las descargan 
a tierra, pero al rato arman la botella de nuevo y todavía genera chispas !
Eso está bueno para pensar un rato.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 10, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Si hubiera "algo" que no se irradiara los objetos seguirían calientes eternamente.


Que entorno y que intervalos de tiempo usás para analizar el calentamiento de un alambre?  
Dimensiones y tiempos estelares o las propiedades del alambre y de los elementos inmediatos que son los que determinan lejos su evolución térmica en el intervalo de interés?



> De las cuatro fuerzas fundamentales solo la electromagnética explica el efecto Joule.
> Las otras son: gravitatoria, nuclear fuerte y nuclear débil.
> La atracción de la gravedad entre partículas subatómicas es despreciable frente a las
> otras 3 fuerzas, y las fuerzas nucleares solo intervienen en colisiones de alta energía.
> ...


Lástima que para explicar la aparente paradoja del capacitor no necesitás ningún análisis de lo que pasa a nivel atómico, solamente usar las leyes de la teoría de circuitos y resolver una integral bastante tonta.

Este problema se plantea con dos capacitores para desorientar, pero es lo mismo que si se lo plantea cortocircuitando un solo capacitor, solo que ahí es más fácil de ver que el 
problema en el switch "ideal".

-------------------------------------

También se podría haber planteado de otra forma. 
Por ejemplo en lugar del switch se puede poner una carga desconocida (de dos terminales), que puede ser tanto una resistencia, como bobina, como combinacion de distintos elementos con una única restricción:  La carga no puede tener energía almacenada inicialmente, y cuando el tiempo tiende a infinito la tensión en bornes y la carga eléctrica almacenada debe tender a 0.  Es decir: Una carga que puede ser compleja pero que no se guarda nada.

Por conservación de la energía ya sabemos que el faltante de alguna manera lo disipó la carga ==> El tema es demostrarlo sin usar otros recursos que la relación entre tensión y corriente de un capacitor ( I = C dV/dt ) y que la energía en la carga es la integral de la potencia instantánea, ni siquiera la ley de ohm (con eso prácticamente estoy diciendo la solución).


----------



## asherar (Ago 10, 2010)

Es cierto, en un enunciado aparentemente simple se puede esconder una pregunta profunda y, 
como dijo fernando, con una explicación compleja se puede intentar esconder un profundo 
desconocimiento. 
A mí todo esto me interesa como entretenimiento, no para competir ni para enredarme en 
discusiones bizantinas, como las que otras veces he caído.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2010)

muchachos, aca nos reunimos todos los de el foro , somos miles .y se durmieron casi todos.

algunas preguntas para la inchada la cual es sencilla y limitada:

1 -- por lo que veo el pasar una energia de un C a otro se pierde un monton .
creo que es similar ver a el C. cargado como si fuese una fuente de energia.
entonces :
es asi ?? cargar un C implica perder otro tanto de energia ??? 
por ejemplo, cuando a la salida de un puente rectificador ademas de la carga tenemos a el C. el cual nos chupa energia de la fuente para luego entregarla , tambien ocurre ese desperdicio ?? 

2 - en resumidita, en sencillo, la perdida es por efecto joule solo ??? 
expliquen sin dv /dt ni nada de eso, recuerden que todos lso que estan aca dormidos crecieron con la lupin y luego pasaron a la billiken (aunque siempre tienen ganas de aprender).
yo por otra parte soy distinto, mi nivel de conocimientos es superior (compraba la anteojito  ) .

3 -- me interesa por otro temita que les consultare y viene a aprtir de loq ue uds respondan .

saludos 

PD: *por fin* un acetijo util, para aprender y que nso sevira, por que .......dudo que un dia termine en un monasterio con monjes mudos o alguno de esos otros acertijos.....


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 10, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> 1 -- por lo que veo el pasar una energia de un C a otro se pierde un monton .
> creo que es similar ver a el C. cargado como si fuese una fuente de energia.
> entonces :
> es asi ?? cargar un C implica perder otro tanto de energia ???
> por ejemplo, cuando a la salida de un puente rectificador ademas de la carga tenemos a el C. el cual nos chupa energia de la fuente para luego entregarla , tambien ocurre ese desperdicio ??


No te confundas, un condensador (ideal ) no disipa energía.

En el problema que de los dos caps es similar dos tanques de agua iguales comunicados, uno lleno y otro vacío. 
Cuando abrís la llave el agua pasa de un tanque a otro hasta igualar el nivel, pero la energía que vas a tener ahora es la mitad que al principio.
En que se fué esa energía?  Se te fué en calor debido a la viscosidad del agua, el problema es que en la vida real ni lo vas a notar porque entre que la capacidad calorífica del agua es alta, las pérdidas de calor en tanques "normales" son altas y la energía en juego, dentro de todo es relativamente baja --> no vas a notar un pomo.




> 2 - en resumidita, en sencillo, la perdida es por efecto joule solo ???


Un caso real, con por ejemplo dos condensadores de 1000uF, tenés resistencia en los cables, la esr del C,la resistencia en los contactos del switch y el chispazo al cerrarlo para disipar energía.


En un caso* ideal *en cambio, no hay nada que disipe (porque es ideal ) y las cosas aparentemente fallan porque se tiene resistencia *0* pero en el momento de cerrar la llave hay una corriente *infinita* durante un tiempo *infinitamente corto* ==> El análisis hay que hacerlo introduciendo un valor de resistencia (por ejemplo) y haciéndola tender a 0.
Y en que se fué la energía en un caso ideal? ==> En un caso ideal no tiene mucho sentido preguntarselo, porque no son mas que modelos matemáticos. Simplemente se fué sin contradecir el modelo.

Es mas o menos una versión eléctrica de los clásicos problemas matemáticos donde se demuestra que 1 = 2 , y la trampa está en que en alguna parte de la "demostración" se está dividiendo 0/0 (o multiplicando los dos miembros por 0, que es lo mismo)


----------



## asherar (Ago 11, 2010)

Fernando. A tu pregunta de si ¿sólo efecto Joule? 
Si se va a considerar un cierre de interruptor casi instantáneo de duración T (T~0), no 
corresponde pensar sólo en pérdidas resistivas. 
En ese caso, las casi-infinitas corrientes que se desarrollarían en tiempos tan cortos 
tendrían componentes de Fourier con frecuencias altas (aprox f ~1/T) y de mucha amplitud. 

Aún sin efecto Joule mediante, ahí hay una vía de pérdida importante de energía que (oh, 
sorpresa!) también se fuga por radiación. Jeje ... 

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Ago 13, 2010)

Revisé las cuentas y encontré MI error. Por lo que me retracto de todo lo dicho 
en los mensajes Nº _1265_ y Nº _1271_.

A ver si esta vez lo puedo dejar claro, al menos para los que siguen  este asunto. 

Tenemos un poliedro de caras triangulares, formado por N vértices o nodos, lo que 
determina un total de C = 2(N-2) caras y de  A = 3(N-2) aristas (como ya se dijo 
varias veces). 
Ahora vamos a formar un agujero o túnel que atraviese el poliedro, empleando 
solamente caras triangulares. 
Para formar los extremos del túnel, sacamos dos caras (más o menos opuestas), 
y para conectar ambos orificios necesitamos agregar (como mínimo) 6 triángulos 
internos, a modo de pared. 
Descontando los 2 triángulos que se sacan de los extremos queda un aumento neto 
de 4 caras. Las aristas sólo aumentaron en 6. Las fórmulas quedan ahora: 

C = 2 (N-2) + 4
A = 3 (N-2) + 6

Para perímetros de 4 aristas se deben sacar 4 triángulos y 2 arista y agregar 8 caras 
y 8 aristas. Los balances son ahora:  

C -> C  - 4 + 8 = C + 4 
A -> A - 2 + 8 = A + 6. 

Para perímetros de 1 aristas más se saca una cara y una arista más por cada orificio, 
y se agregan 2 caras y 2 aristas en la pared interna del túnel. Ahora los balances son: 

C -> C  - 6 + 10 = C + 4 
A -> A - 4 + 10 = A + 6. 

Podemos probar otros casos con orificios de 6, 7 aristas de diámetro, y se 
comprobará que en general, para un agujero de M aristas de perímetro, 
a) se deben sacar 2(M-2)  triangulos y 2(M-3) aristas de cada extremo del túnel, 
b) se deben agregar 2 M caras y 2 M aristas internas. 

 El balance de caras es: 

C -> C - 2 (M - 2) + 2 M = C - 2 M + 4 + 2 M = *C + 4*

y el de aristas: 

A -> A - 2 (M - 3) + 2 M = A - 2 M + 6 + 2 M = *A + 6*

(fernandob: ahora te puse las fórmulas intermedias).

Con esto se ve que las fórmulas quedan igual que antes, *independientemente* de la 
cantidad de aristas del orificio. 
Por lo tanto, además, valen las generalizaciones para *p* orificios expresadas por el maestro 
"EduardoSan" en el mensaje nº 1152: Ave César Edu !!! 

Saludos a todos 
y mil disculpas por mi fijación con éste tema
(aunque prometo que volveré con más lata).


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 17, 2010)

Acá va un problema-acertijo de condensadores. Aunque va a tener poco público porque requiere matemáticas.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Tenemos un circuito RC común y corriente como el de la figura:​Si inicialmente el condensador C está cargado a una tensión Vc0, al cerrar la llave comenzará a descargarse a través de la resistencia R. La tensión en bornes del condensador irá decayendo según la conocida fórmula:V = Vc0*exp(-t/(RC))  ​Donde lo primero que se ve en esa expresión es que* idealmente, C nunca termina de descargarse*.
Tambien hay otra conocida expresión que es la que vincula la energía almacenada por el condensador con la tensión en bornes que es:E = 1/2 C V^2     ​*Ahora bien*: Si en lugar de un condensador común y corriente *tuviéramos uno muuuy especial*.
Uno donde por ejemplo, la distancia entre placas *no es fija *sino que se *disminuye* a medida que aumenta la tensión ==> C aumenta con la tensión.                

Si la relación capacidad-tensión de ese condensador imaginario fuera:*C = K*|V|*   ; |V| valor absoluto de V y K una constante que representaría la capacidad a 1V​- Cual sería la expresión de la energía almacenada ?
- Sigue siendo infinito el tiempo de descarga? Como sería la ecuación?


----------



## asherar (Ago 18, 2010)

Uno para ir probando al tanteo, pero con lápiz y papel. 

En un equipo de trabajo de 20 desarrolladores de software educativo, la  producción es de 30 unidades 
didácticas al año por cada integrante. Un  estudio ha estimado que el rendimiento de cada miembro 
disminuiría en 1  unidad cada vez que se añadiera un nuevo miembro al equipo. ¿De cuántos  miembros 
debería ser el equipo para maximizar el número total de  unidades producidas al año?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 18, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Uno para ir probando al tanteo, pero con lápiz y papel.
> En un equipo de trabajo de 20 desarrolladores de software educativo, la  producción es de 30 unidades didácticas al año por cada integrante. Un  estudio ha estimado que el rendimiento de cada miembro disminuiría en 1  unidad cada vez que se añadiera un nuevo miembro al equipo. ¿De cuántos  miembros debería ser el equipo para maximizar el número total de  unidades producidas al año?


Las unidades producidas por año son: Ua = Ni * Pi  ; con Ni: nro de integrantes y Pi: productividad por integrante​Como la productividad baja en 1 por cada uno que se agrega sobre los 20, será:Pi = 30 - (ni-20) = 50 - Ni​Así que:Ua = Ni*Pi = Ni*(50-Ni)​No hace falta derivar porque eso es una parábola que se anula para Ni=0 y Ni=50 ==> su extremo relativo está en la mitad, o sea para *Ni=25*

Por lo tanto, la mayor productividad será con* 25 integrante*s que llegarán a *625 unidades/año*


A menos que esas 25 unidades compensen con creces los 5*12 sueldos+leyes sociales extras al año es un mal negocio.


----------



## asherar (Ago 18, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> A menos que esas 25 unidades compensen con creces los 5*12 sueldos+leyes  sociales extras al año es un mal negocio.



Fijate que producen software educativo => creen en el efecto positivo de la informática sobre la educación => son idealistas (ilusos) => no son comerciantes => se van a fundir felices !!! 

PD: Edu, dejá los acertijos fáciles para la inchada !

PD2: 
Edu: El enunciado del problema se refiere solamente a lo que ocurre cerca del  máximo.
Según tu razonamiento, si en lugar de aumentar la cantidad de  intergantes, la fueran 
disminuyendo la producción aumentaría. Con tus números, un tipo debería producir 49 
unidades él solo. 
En ese caso, si yo fuera el gerente, les haría creer que hay reducción  de personal, los mandaría 
con sueldo a trabajar a la casa y le haría  creer a cada uno que es el único que quedó contratado. 
Sin echar a nadie, bajaría el gasto fijo de alquiler del local,  trasladaría el gasto de luz y gas 
(y café, y yerba, etc. etc.) y así lograría que la producción total fuera de 980 unidades (20*49).  

...

En los equipos de trabajo, normalmente la producción con pocos integrantes es  proporcional 
a la cantidad (esto debido a la cooperación, división de tareas por especialidad, etc. = 
*interferencia constructiva*).
Al ir aumentando la cantidad de integrantes se alcanza un máximo y luego empieza a 
decrecer como en  el ejemplo planteado (la cooperación entre más gente es más difícil ya que 
se llegan a estorbar más de lo que se ayudan = *interferencia destructiva*).


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 18, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Según tu razonamiento, si en lugar de aumentar la cantidad de  intergantes, la fueran disminuyendo la producción aumentaría. Con tus números, un tipo debería producir 49
> unidades él solo.


Pero eso no sale de mis números, sino de si la relación productividad-integrantes que pusiste se mantiene cuando se sacan personas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 18, 2010)

Uno facilito para ir calentando la mente

Una gallina y media da un huevo y medio en un dia y medio, cuantos huevos daran 9 gallinas en 9 dias?


----------



## GomezF (Ago 18, 2010)

¿9 huevos quizás?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 18, 2010)

Nop... siga intentando...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Uno facilito para ir calentando la mente
> 
> Una gallina y media da un huevo y medio en un dia y medio, cuantos huevos daran 9 gallinas en 9 dias?



ja .la tricota de la gallina castrada..............

suponiendo que acepto fracciones por una cuestion solo de estadisticas:
1 gallina y media con un dia y medio ......dan un huevo y medio
ya puse la incognita  alla >>>>> 

1 gallina y media en UN DIA dara 2/3 de lo anterior ...................1 huevo 

1 gallina en un dia dara 2/3 de el ultimo resultado ..................2/3 de huevo 


9 gallinas en 9 dias daran = 2/3 * 9 * 9


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 18, 2010)

Efectivamente... pero para mi gusto te complicaste demasiado al obtenerlo... era mas simple ir multiplicando todo por si mismo...

una gallina y media >>>> un huevo y medio >>>> un dia y medio
tres gallinas >>>> tres huevos >>>> un dia y medio

etc etc etc.....


----------



## asherar (Ago 19, 2010)

Para ayudar a la comprensión de los más duros para la matemática, acá les va un enlace. 

http://www.matetam.com/blog/entradas-vmp/10-problemas-razonados-algebra-principiantes

y una breve historia del razonamiento matemático, desde la "fase retórica" a la "fase simbólica": 

http://www.matetam.com/blog/entradas-jmd/algebra-retorica-proposito-del-problema-9-ciudades


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2010)

hola alejandro, mas que "comprension"  de las matematicas lo que hay que tener a la vista son las formulas, una lista de ellas.
_*pero si las formulas estan , buscalas en la web , vago huevon .*_

lo que pasa es que uno se las va olvidando 
_*de nuevo por vago y lo otro .*_

uno deposita en la poca ram disponible las cosas pero se van volatilizando por falta de uso.
_*y por estar ocupando la ram en ideas raras  .*_

en fin, la verdad que me gustABA , por que las matematicas son relindas, uno va descifrando, comprendiendo , ves y te sentis feliz de lso avances, pero la vida real ,.. no es tan matematica.


_no se que pasa, hoy ando con doble personalidad, me respondo a mi mismo_ 


EDITO:
le smadno un acertijo, mentira, es ...........si, un acertijo, nosotros somos un acertijo , pero les escribo las cosas estas igual, aca van , para pensar:

1 -- suponganse que estan uds. y un vecino al cual le tienen algo de bronca, y viene un ricachon y les dice que les va a regalar 20 $ las vecs que deseen , si quieren 20 mil o 200 mil asi sera .
si queren solo 20 .se los dara tambien .
el asunto es que de cada 20$ solo 5$ iran para ud. y los otros 15 seran para su vecino odioso .
cuanto le piden ?????


2 -- este es peor:
suponganse que los contratan en un trabajo, de jefes de personal, mucha responsabilidad, 10 operariso a vuesro cargo, pero el sueldo es bueno:
5 mil dolares al mes, mientras el sueldo de lso operarios es de solo 750 U$ .
el sueldo de 5 000 es BUENISIMO para uds, algo increible.
pero deben trabajar 10 hs por dia mientras que lso demas solo 7 hs .

luego de 6 meses viene un dueño nuevo, un tipo raro que de joven fue operario y bueh... es raro......  dice que cambia las reglas:
cada quien sigue con su cargo y sus responsabilidades, no acepta cambios, al que no le gusta se va.
a vos te aumentan en sueldo AL DOBLE, asi de sopeton, pasas a ganar 10 mil dolares al mes  y trabajando lo mismo , sin vueltas.
pero...............aca viene "la cosita" .
los operarios o tecnicos o lo que sea que estan a cargo de uds pasan a ganar cada uno 15 mil  dolares al mes .



que hacen ?????


----------



## asherar (Ago 19, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> le smadno un acertijo, mentira, es ...........si, un acertijo, nosotros somos un acertijo , pero les escribo las cosas estas igual, aca van , para pensar:
> 
> 1 -- suponganse que estan uds. y un vecino al cual le tienen algo de bronca, y viene un ricachon y les dice que les va a regalar 20 $ las vecs que deseen , si quieren 20 mil o 200 mil asi sera .
> si queren solo 20 .se los dara tambien .
> ...



Prefiero la matemática abstracta, es mucho más real que esos dos casos IMAGINARIOS 
que inventaste. 

PD: Seguro que ni abriste los enlaces que puse.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2010)

no los invente, los saque de un estudio que vi hace poco no recuerdo donde , esta semana fue cientificos tipo sicologos o algo asi analizaban comportamientos, y esos casos son especialmente diseñados para sacar a la luz ciertas cosas.

seguro que la matematica es masl linda, pero no me da de comer ni me ayuda a defenderme de la horda de zombies - canibales - sociopatas y con cara de abuelita amable   que hay en la calle .

yo tuve que ......a la fuerza desviarme hacia esa parte mas abstracta que las matematicas.

ahora lo abro.
_*esta mintiendo , no lo va a abrir .

*_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2010)

Les dejo un problema de un libro del último grado de escuela primaria de hace muuuuuuuuuuuchos años . (ahora lincharían a la maestra y directora juntas)

Un tanque tiene tres grifos de tres medidas distintas.

El mas chico vacía el tanque en una hora.
El mediano lo vacía en media hora.
El grande lo vacía en 15 minutos.

En cuanto tiempo se vaciaría el tanque con los 3 grifos abiertos 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les dejo un problema de un libro del último grado de escuela primaria de hace muuuuuuuuuuuchos años . (ahora lincharían a la maestra y directora juntas)
> 
> Un tanque tiene tres grifos de tres medidas distintas.
> 
> ...


asi faciles si, que no exijan al cerebro me gustan :
el grande es 4 vecs mas grande que el chico y el median o es 2 veces.
asi que es como si tuviesemos chicos:
1
mas 2
mas 4 
es igual a 7 grifos de los que tardan 1 hora.
1 hora dividido 7


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2010)

Satamente  aprobaste 7° grado 

Saludos !


----------



## asherar (Ago 28, 2010)

Aquí van unas preguntas de comprensión sobre ondas, RF y antenas. 
(Sin fórmulas)

Aprendemos en Física que la superficie de los metales es siempre una equipotencial. 
Esto es sencillo de entender en electrostática, donde todo es constante en el tiempo. 
Pero: 

 ¿ Por qué es cierto también en RF, donde los campos oscilan tan rápido ?


Si el campo eléctrico resulta perpendicular a la superficies equipotenciales: 

 ¿ Cómo es entonces que una antena puede irradiar campos eléctricos transversales ?


 ¿ Por qué en un cable de antena es importante su longitud ? 

...


Eh? Eh? Eh?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 28, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Aquí van unas preguntas de comprensión sobre ondas, RF y antenas.
> (Sin fórmulas)
> 
> Aprendemos en Fisica que la superficie de los metales es siempre una equipotencial.
> ...




Odio Electromasoquismo....


----------



## asherar (Sep 1, 2010)

Bueno, ya que odiamos la fisica de la RF, volvamos a la matemática. 

En este tema se ha posteado un par de razonamientos (tramposos) que llevan a 
que 2=1 y cosas así. La trampa consiste en que en algún paso se divide por una 
cantidad que es cero. 
Pero, ¿es que siempre está prohibido dividir por cero? 
Se me ocurre un caso en que justamente el dividir por algo que vale cero hace posible 
una operación que de lo contrario sería imposible. 
¿Cuál podría ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Se me ocurre un caso en que justamente el dividir por algo que vale cero hace posible
> una operación que de lo contrario sería imposible.
> ¿Cuál podría ser?


 

Te estás acercando al Límite


----------



## asherar (Sep 1, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te estás acercando al Límite



No me refiero a eso, aunque alguna relación hay. Pero no. 

Fíjense la función sen(x)/x 

En cero no se puede calcular. Daría 0/0.
(Cuando intento hacer la cuenta en mi calculadora, me dice "Error" ). 

*Sin usar la teoría de límites ni derivadas. Tampoco vale ir acercándose de a poquito*. 
La cosa es calcular igual cuánto vale sen(x)/x para x=0. Así nomás, de pecho. 
La maniobra que hay que hacer pasa por dividir por cero en una forma subrepticia.
Pero ¿ cómo ?


----------



## sammaael (Sep 1, 2010)

uuyy creo que todos aca sabemos como hacer eso con limites, L'hopital o que se yo pero asi nada mas... te confieso estoy quemando neuronas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2010)

Uhmmmmmmm . . . me sacás de las matemáticas del debe y el haber .

Hace un montón que no jugaba con los 2 Pi radianes .

Pero igual eso es en el Lím cuando x tiende a 0 radianes 

Sen 0 / 0 = 1

Que pase el que sigue 

Si nadie lo saca pongo la explicación 

EDITO AYUDA:

quedaría algo así :   algo=1 <  sen 0 / 0 < otro algo=1


----------



## sammaael (Sep 1, 2010)

yo no enterder tu


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2010)

Kimosabi estar planteando Teorema de Encaje.
Ser encaje feo, no como el de ropa interior de india bonita que espera a Toro en toldería.

De todas formas ser más lindo con L'Hopital (dos derivadas nomás, en lugar de buscar dos funciones )


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 1, 2010)

me gustaria ver si estoy en lo cierto y ver si ustedes lo decifran, es sencillo.
de echo en clases un profesor dijo que era imposible realizarlo para lo cual lo debati y estuve en lo cierto mas o menos.

se necesita hacer un sistema sencillo con un pic de 8 patas 12f675/629
el cual debe controlar un motor paso a paso, debe sensar 3 sesensores opticos y 3 pulsadores, todo esto para hacer un sistema de un ascensor, claro este sistema es nada mas para demostracion, el real sera con otros sistemas de motor ac, etc...

en fin tenemos que el pic tiene ocho patas de las cuales necesitamos mas de ocho.

es posible?
de ser asi como seria?

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 1, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> ... con un pic de 8 patas 12f675/629
> el cual debe controlar un motor paso a paso, debe sensar 3 sesensores opticos y 3 pulsadores, .......
> es posible?
> de ser asi como seria?


2 salidas para controlar el motor paso a paso (step y dir o fase A y fase B).
3 entradas para los sensores opticos.
1 entrada *analogica* para los tres pulsadores. Forman un esquema R2R o del estilo y de acuerdo a la tension resultante se sabe cual fue la combinacion de pulsadores (usado en algunos equipos comerciales)


----------



## asherar (Sep 1, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Kimosabi estar planteando Teorema de Encaje.
> Ser encaje feo, no como el de ropa interior de india bonita que espera a Toro en toldería.
> 
> De todas formas ser más lindo con L'Hopital (dos derivadas nomás, en lugar de buscar dos funciones )



NADIE interpretar al Huinca de estas pampas.  

La cosa es SIN acercarse despacito de un lado o del otro, y mucho menos comer 
sánguches mientras se trabaja sobre el cuaderno, porque me lo llenan de migas !!!
¿ No entienden que SI hay que dividir por cero ?

La pista es: "hasta una calculadora de bolsillo lo sabría". 

Y como todo el mundo sabe las calculadoras no hacen límites ni ninguna de esas 
cosas abstractas, que no nos dan de comer en el mundo real. 
Las calculadoras y/o computadoras, calculan el seno de una función mediante, ... 
¿ valores en una tabla ? TAMPOCO !!! 

Miren si será fácil que ni Homero-San ha reparado en el acertijo ...


----------



## sammaael (Sep 1, 2010)

bueno hasta donde se me ocurre una calculadora solo suma y de ahi hace todas las operaciones....
pero.... usar series de taylor?????mmmmmmm estoy solo dando palos de ciego


----------



## asherar (Sep 1, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> bueno hasta donde se me ocurre una calculadora solo suma y de ahi hace todas las operaciones....
> pero.... usar series de taylor?????mmmmmmm estoy solo dando palos de ciego



Este ciego no está tan ciego. 
Tibio, tibio. Ahora falta embocar el palazo de cómo aplicarlo para calcular seno(x)/x en x=0 
sin hacer 0/0.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Se me ocurre un caso en que justamente el dividir por algo que vale cero hace posible
> una operación que de lo contrario sería imposible.



Infinito / 0 = infinito


----------



## sammaael (Sep 1, 2010)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 1, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> 2 salidas para controlar el motor paso a paso (step y dir o fase A y fase B).
> 3 entradas para los sensores opticos.
> 1 entrada *analogica* para los tres pulsadores. Forman un esquema R2R o del estilo y de acuerdo a la tension resultante se sabe cual fue la combinacion de pulsadores (usado en algunos equipos comerciales)


 
algo mas menos asi, pero, si es por diferencia de tension se tendria que utilizar amplificadores operacionales como adaptadores de señal con calibracion para poder codificar las señales o almenos asi lo veo yo aparte que no creo que el micro tenga tanta capacida para ese programa, y se supone que el motor lo controlas por driver alli no hay problem y claro 3 para los sensores pero aun faltan los pulsadores, sin usar el metodo que mensionas que tal vez sea posible, abria que ver si hay suficientes k de memoria para el programa ya que de por si el programa de control es algo largo, cual seria la otra manera?

PD: con respecto al tema de matematicas lo que comento chico3001 lo habia pensado ya que muchas veces en la univeridad colocaban el p... infinito sobre cero para poder hallarle un calculo a la exprecion, quitandole la indefinicion...saludoss


----------



## sammaael (Sep 1, 2010)

no logro entender como se relaciona el oo/0 = oo con el problema


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 1, 2010)

con respecto a lo del "oo", el problema por lo menos aqui en mi pais los profesores aplican algo que son como trampas o trucos por llamarlos de alguna manera aplicables para resolver un ejercicio tienen un nombre mas no lo recuerdo, y buscando encontre un libro y todo numero entre cero hace una indeterminacion asi infinito entre cero igual esuna indeterminacion, hay una exprecion parecida que se utilizaba para eliminar la indeterminacion.

PD: ya recorde el nombre artificio matematico el cual se usa para ayudar a salir de un proceso indefinido o repetitivo, etc...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2010)

Por trigonometría , un arco medido en radianes está comprendido entre el seno y la tangente.

sen x < x < tg x

si dividimos todo por sen x quedará

1 < x / sen x < 1/cos x

Entonces cuando x => 0____x/sen x en el limite tiende a 1.


----------



## asherar (Sep 2, 2010)

Bueno, la cosa es así. Uno tiene que hacer la cuenta:

seno(x)/x en x=0

y la función seno(x) tiene un desarrollo en serie de potencias: 

sen(x) = x - (1/3!)x^3 + (1/5!)x^3 - ... (-x)^(2n+1) / (2n-1)! ... con n=1, 2, 3, ... 

El desarrollo del seno tiene infinitos términos. (Acá el signo "!" significa "factorial")

Usando esa expresión para nuestra cuenta: 

sen(x) / x = [ x - (1/3!)x^3 +  (otras potencias impares de x) ] / x, ... con n=1, 2, 3, ...

y haciendo la división antes de evaluar:

sen(x) / x = 1 - (1/3!)x^2 + (otras potencias pares de x)

que en x=0 vale 1.  
Nótese que al dividir por x, en x=0 estamos dividiendo por 0 (eso era el asunto). 
La propiedad que permite hacer la división sin hacer trampa, es que tanto numerador 
como denominador se acercan a cero "a la misma velocidad". Esta es la relación con 
el método de límites.
Este resultado no se puede aplicar al cálculo de: 

sen(x) / x^2

porque el denominador se acerca a cero más rápido que el numerador, en cuyo caso 
el resultado en x=0 es infinito. 
Con este mismo razonamiento: 

sen(x)^2 / x

en x=0 vale 0.

Estos mismos resultados se obtienen por los métodos que han mencionado ustedes.
Espero que como curiosidad les haya interesado. 

PD: 
La precisión del resultado en una calculadora, está acotada por el nro de dígitos que 
permite mostrar el display, y es lo que establece hasta cuando se debe seguir 
agregando términos.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 2, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Bueno, la cosa es así. Uno tiene que hacer la cuenta:
> seno(x)/x en x=0
> y la función seno(x) tiene un desarrollo en serie de potencias:
> sen(x) = x - (1/3!)x^3 + (1/5!)x^3 - ... (-x)^(2n+1) / (2n-1)! ... con n=1, 2, 3, ...


 Ponete de acuerdo con vos mismo.
Si al principio aclaraste:* "Sin usar la teoría de límites ni derivadas. Tampoco vale ir acercándose de a poquito"
*Usando *qué* te crees que sale ese desarrollo en serie de Taylor del seno?  --> Con límites y derivadas.


> Usando esa expresión para nuestra cuenta:
> sen(x) / x = [ x - (1/3!)x^3 +  (otras potencias impares de x) ] / x, ... con n=1, 2, 3, ...
> y haciendo la división antes de evaluar:
> sen(x) / x = 1 - (1/3!)x^2 + (otras potencias pares de x)
> que en x=0 vale 1.


Al hacer la división antes de evaluar estás recurriendo a *Límites*.


> Nótese que al dividir por x, en x=0 estamos dividiendo por 0 (eso era el asunto).
> La propiedad que permite hacer la división sin hacer trampa, es que tanto numerador
> como denominador se acercan a cero "a la misma velocidad". Esta es la relación con
> el método de límites.


Novedad... Y habías dicho que* no se podía usar*.



> Este resultado no se puede aplicar al cálculo de:
> sen(x) / x^2
> porque el denominador se acerca a cero más rápido que el numerador, en cuyo caso
> el resultado en x=0 es infinito.
> ...


Desde el momento que metiste el desarrollo de Taylor ya usaste el concepto de derivada y desde el momento que dividiste el numerador por una cantidad que después se hace 0 usaste el concepto de límite.

Lo más "puro" es lo que puso DosMetros, porque esa desigualdad sale de consideraciones geométricas, no usa derivada.
De usar límite es imposible salvarse. Si en algún lapsus de fantasía se pensara que se puede, te encontrarías con la contradicción que  0/0 tendría que valer lo mismo que el límite de sen(x)/x o lim sen(5x)/x .


----------



## ericklarva (Sep 2, 2010)

Ya decía yo que algo recordaba de la división entre cero, aunque me perdí en cuanto a los comentarios creo nadie  mencionó sobre la tangente inversa de 1/0...sin esta división no obtendríamos los 90° como resultado,  no???
No era lo más simple de explicar??
Por cierto, para aquellos amantes de la trigonometría creo esta página les puede llamar la atención:
http://www.1729.com/blog/ZeroDividedByZero.html
Saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 2, 2010)

Ahhhhhh .... ya me la veia venir ... 
Pero bueno ...

No *usé *la teoría de límites, sino una serie que se encuentra en  cualquier parte, 
no importa demasiado de dónde sale. 
Hay una gran diferencia entre *usar* un resultado y *demostrarlo*  a partir de teoremas 
y axiomas.
La idea era plantear el tema en un lenguaje tal, que todos participen  sin prejuicios,  
no reconstruir la matemática.




Eduardo dijo:


> Lo más "puro" es lo que puso DosMetros, porque esa  desigualdad sale de consideraciones geométricas, *no usa derivada*.


Pero *usa el procedimiento* de paso al límite.



Eduardo dijo:


> De usar límite es imposible salvarse. Si en algún  lapsus de fantasía se pensara que se puede, te encontrarías con la  contradicción que * 0/0 tendría que valer lo mismo que* el límite  de sen(x)/x o lim sen(5x)/x .



ERROR !!! 

*Si partís* de 0/0 significa que el resultado está indeterminado, y esto es que puede valer 
cualquier cosa. 
Por lo tanto, da lo mismo que venga del límite de sen(x)/x o del límite  de sen(5x)/x. 

En realidad, querer saber qué significa 0/0 sin saber de qué expresión  viene, no tiene 
sentido. 

Saludos


PD: Eduardo, falta que me pidas que entre las citas bibliografías mencione a Pitágoras, 
Euler, y otros, para evitar reclamos por derechos de autor. 
Si querés también cito a mi maestra de 1er grado. Jaja ... 

También se te escapó aclarar que el concepto de derivada se construye a partir del 
concepto de límite. ¿ Error conceptual tuyo, o apuro por corregirme ? 

 Eduardo: Ojo con buscar la "pureza", porque algunos han llegado a extremos peligrosos. 



ericklarva dijo:


> Por cierto, para aquellos amantes de la trigonometría creo esta página les puede llamar la atención:
> http://www.1729.com/blog/ZeroDividedByZero.html
> Saludos



Pinta interesante. Lo voy a leer con detenimiento.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 2, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Bueno, la cosa es así. Uno tiene que hacer la cuenta:
> 
> seno(x)/x en x=0
> 
> ...


mirá, ahora estoy en la materia "sistemas de comunicación" y a sen(x)/x la llamamos Sa(x) (samplign de x)... esta funcion descrive una oscilación que pierde amplitud a medida que se aleja del 0. la primer montaña, tiene amplitud 1, el resto va callendo hasta tener amplitud 0 en +oo y -oo... o sea, no sabia por que sen(x)/x = 1, pero lo usamos bastante


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 2, 2010)

debe de hacer masumenos 10 paginas que no entiendo un fulbo de lo que estan hablando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> debe de hacer masumenos 10 paginas que no entiendo un fulbo de lo que estan hablando


 

¡ Cuidado con la puerta giratoria !

¿Que puer . . .
¿Que puer . . .
¿Que puer . . .
¿Que puer . . .
¿Que puer . . .


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 2, 2010)

Tus intentos de arreglarla son peores que la propia metida de pata.


Arrancás mal en el propio enunciado, porque hablás solamente de buscar un recurso para calcular 0/0. Algo que aislado no tiene sentido, como vos mismo acabás de decir.

Después empezaste a eliminar generalidad proponiendo una función en particular (sen(x)/x) aclarando que no se podía usar límites ni derivadas, sin saber que desde el momento que esa función no está definida en x=0, el valor que calcules transformando la función para eliminar la indefinición no va a ser otro que el límite ==> Pedir que no se usen límites es absurdo .  

Encima, el método que usaste (eliminar ceros y polos comunes) es nada más que *uno de los métodos usados para calcular límites antes de enseñar derivadas* (no usan desarrollos en serie simplemente porque todavía *no* se enseñó derivadas).


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 3, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Cuidado con la puerta giratoria !
> 
> ¿Que puer . . .
> ¿Que puer . . .
> ...










¿Que puer . . .
¿Que puer . . .
¿Que puer . . .
¿Que puer . . .


----------



## sammaael (Sep 3, 2010)

pelea pelea pelea pelea


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> pelea pelea pelea pelea


Cuál es el premio ?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Cuidado con la puerta giratoria !
> 
> ¿Que puer . . .
> ¿Que puer . . .
> ...



Yo lo sabía un poco diferente: 

Taxista: " Cerrame despacio la puerta porque *no* es girató..., girató... girató... girató... girató..."


----------



## ericklarva (Sep 3, 2010)

MMM yo me la sé pero como:
"Mama tu crées que nos afecte en algo vivir a centímetros de la autopista?
"R: nnnnnnnnnnoosseeeeeeeeeeee"
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2010)

,uchachos, yo se que quizas sea incha, pero por que no le dan un poco mas de sabor al tema de las matematicas y trigo. ?
algo que pocos hacen:

utilidad practica.

por que no juegan a eso:

con esta o tal ecuacion o con tal teorema llego a tales coss interesantes UTILES y practicas.

ahi hay que salir de el papel y pasear por el mundo real a ver para que nso sirven .


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 3, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> MMM yo me la sé pero como:
> "Mama tu crées que nos afecte en algo vivir a centímetros de la autopista?
> "R: nnnnnnnnnnoosseeeeeeeeeeee"
> Saludos



Buenos acertijos!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 3, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ,uchachos, yo se que quizas sea incha, pero por que no le dan un poco mas de sabor al tema de las matematicas y trigo. ?
> algo que pocos hacen:
> utilidad practica.
> por que no juegan a eso:
> ...


Es que la relación de las matemáticas con la utilidad práctica es indirecta. 
Las matemáticas son necesarias para la comprensión del fenómeno, porque el procedimiento de estudio es modelar matemáticamente el comportamiento, deducir propiedades y ponerlas a prueba experimentalmente.
De ahí salen después las leyes y reglas que uno aplica en la práctica sin importarle mucho el por qué son así.

No se necesitan matemáticas para armar o arreglar algo. Pero cuando las cosas no se comportan como uno esperaba y hay empezar a deducir que es lo que está pasando, vas a necesitar tener algo conocimiento sobre como se comportan los elementos. Porque si no... Que conclusiones vas sacar?

Ahí es donde entran las matemáticas. Pero no para que uno se ponga a resolver ecuaciones, sino como elemento clarificador de conceptos. Una falencia típica en el ambiente técnico es el desconocimiento del cálculo diferencial e integral.  
Esto hace que elementos frecuentes sean cajas negras de las que puede esperarse cualquier cosa.  
El mejor ejemplo de esto es el condensador y la inductancia.  
Si esa persona tuviera claro lo que significa que la corriente en un condensador es la derivada de la tensión y la tensión en una inductancia es la derivada de la corriente, no solo no le parecería extraño el comportamiento sino que también sabría que puede esperar bajo diferentes condiciones. 
Lo mismo con conceptos como valor RMS, distorsión, armónicas , potencia bajo diferentes situaciones.



Cuando un estudiante se queja que tiene que resolver problemas sin relación con la práctica, no se está dando cuenta del objetivo de todo eso.
Porque diciendo "Anoten: Un transistor se comporta así y así. Y cuando está acá y pasa esto revienta. Y acá...."   jamás va a tener idea verdadera de como se comporta un transistor.  Porque cuando algo caiga fuera de su recetario robot (a cada rato), va a entrar a tocar cosas a lo pavote hasta que "misteriosamente" se corrija.

Con los ejercicios lo que se hace es poner a prueba los conceptos. Porque uno puede decir que tiene claro que es un valor RMS, pero si te dan un ejercicio sencillo y no lo sacás --> es porque no lo tenés tan claro.

Curiosamente esta queja pasa solamente con las matemáticas. En el deporte por ejemplo, a ningún entrenador de fútbol lo cuestionan porque les hace hacer abdominales cuando ni siquiera un loco se va a poner a hacer abdominales en un partido.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2010)

tenes razon eduardo, las ecuaciones "dicen cosas" y para darse cuenta de ello hay que hacer algo mas que escuchar como robot.

por eso pido ejemplos para que sea un poco mas practico esto y para quienes solo escuchan se interesen.

y como al parecer tengo que comenzar yo , pues lo hare, cosa que hace rato no hago:

hace mucho cuando en mi trabajo comensaron a llamarme para "correccion del factor de potencia" yo dije :
¿ que es eso?? 
y agarre los libros :enfadado:.
lo pesque enseguida el tema por suerte, buscando en libros encontre las ecuaciones que lo rigen y que me sean amenas (sin derivadas ni nada de eso que se me disolvio en el tiempo) .

una de las cuestiones que tenia era el calcular el capacitor a usar, cosa que no hubo problemas.

pero otra fue el poder medir el coseno fi que me generaba esa carga , o sea el coseno fi de la linea con esa carga.

gastar en esa epoca un monton de plata en un cofimetro .........ni loco , en verdad no tenia esa plata y , bueno, luego descubri que por suerte era inutil, cosas que ya he mencionado.

solo tengo una pinza amperometrica barata.

*¿ como medimos el coseno fi si solo tenemos la pinza amperometrica barata ???* 
(sin desarmarla y manipularla, por que ese.es otro tema ).

luego de mirar y mirar la ecuacion de 
*P= v*i*cos fi (por raiz de 3 si es trifasica)* 

se me ocurrio una solucion?

una solucion que se me dio viendo esa formula y comprendiendola.
no lo encontraran en la web.
ni en los foros de electricidad , por que en esos foros son medio........ uds. no me extrañaria que si la encuentren.

ESTO es lo que quisiera que pongan , ejemplos practicos.
"que es lo que dicen " las formulas.
y que ideas les han dado .....si las escuchan .


----------



## sammaael (Sep 3, 2010)

y que es lo que sabemos solo tenemos el ampermetro o tambien conocemos la tension y potencia


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 3, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ....
> solo tengo una pinza amperometrica barata.
> 
> *¿ como medimos el coseno fi si solo tenemos la pinza amperometrica barata ???*
> ...


 Lindo problema...

Lo único que se me ocurre es agregar una carga resistiva provisoria (lámparas, estufa...) a una fase de magnitud comparable a la corriente que ya circula.​Tomando tres mediciones de corriente, la de la carga original, la de la R de prueba y la total --> Como Ift es la suma vectorial de Ifc y Ifr,  las corrientes medidas por la pinza estarán relacionadas por:Ift^2 =  Ifc^2 + Ifr^2 + 2*Ifc*Ifr*cos(fi)​Así que el coseno de fi será:cos(fi) =  (Ift^2  - Ifc^2 - Ifr^2)/(2*Ifc*Ifr)
​PD. Hace falta que la corriente Irf sea comparable con Ifc porque sino el error va a ser alto.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2010)

ah.........yo con eso de los vectores ....andaba mal, y esa formula no la tenia....

es otra la forma, pero me voy a poner a analizar esa ahora que tengo que estar un rato en el colectivo.

cuando pones ^2 supongo que es elevado al cuadrado, no ??

vos decis que en un circuito que tiene 2 ramas en // ua resistiva y otra capacitiva la corriente es  ??? :


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2010)

Fernando: creo que tu error está en pedir cosas prácticas en un tema de acertijos, al que entramos para distendernos justamente de la "dureza" de la calle, para olvidarnos por un ratito que todo tiene consecuencias económicas prácticas y pasar un rato entre "amigos", deleitándonos con el uso del riñón solo por el simple hecho de usarlo. 
Es para poder decir por un rato: Ahhh! Si la vida no fuera tan cruel, yo hasta podría ser feliz pensando estas cosas simples !!!
Algunos lo llamamos entretenimiento, y de eso hay para cada quién un  gusto. 

Tu queja, ACÁ, es off-topic.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2010)

que queja ?? 
quisiera que los acertijos sigan siendo y con matematicas......pero un poco mas terricolas.
no como saber que monje mudo me robo el almuerzo .
ni cual es la derivada tercera de el preterito pluscuamperfecto de un cachito de silicio.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 3, 2010)

alguien sabe cuantos animales ivan por raza en el arca de moises???? (estoy cambiando un pooc el tema jaaj)


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2010)

Fernando: 
Lo que digo es que, si lo que necesitás es un curso de "cómo desarrollar instrumentos alternativos", 
abras un tema con ese nombre, no que lo disfraces de acertijo. 

PD: 
Vos tenés la suerte que la gárgola es tu amiga y te contesta de onda. 
Yo para lograr lo mismo tengo que: 
1.- tirarle carnada, 
2.- esperar que pique, 
3.- dejarme morder un poco, 
4.- alimentarle el ego, 
y recién después de todo eso puede ser que lo haga laburar sin que se de cuenta ...

...

chiste, muchachos, ... chiste ... 



sammaael dijo:


> alguien sabe cuantos animales ivan por raza en el arca de moises???? (estoy cambiando un pooc el tema jaaj)



Y quién mató a Cain ?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 3, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> cuando pones ^2 supongo que es elevado al cuadrado, no??


Efectivamente.


> vos decis que en un circuito que tiene 2 ramas en // ua resistiva y otra capacitiva la corriente es  ??? :


No, use la letra 'C' para referime a la 'Carga' original.  
Da lo mismo si tiene componente inductiva o capacitiva, se falsearía la medición en la práctica si la corriente de prueba (Ifr) fuera muy chica o muy grande respecto de la corriente en la carga porque la Iftotal resultaría casi la misma.

No me puse a ver cuanto afectaría si la corriente en la carga tuviera contenido armónico --> Pero mejor lo dejamos para otro momento...


----------



## GomezF (Sep 3, 2010)

cos(fi) = (Ift^2 - Ifc^2 - Ifr^2)/(2*Ifc*Ifr)

Esta formula la aprendí en la escuela este año (en mayo más o menos), cuando empezamos a ver instalaciones eléctricas de 13.2, jejeje. Era medio bardero el tema en conjunto 

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> cos(fi) = (Ift^2 - Ifc^2 - Ifr^2)/(2*Ifc*Ifr)
> 
> Esta formula la aprendí en la escuela este año (en mayo más o menos), cuando empezamos a ver instalaciones eléctricas de 13.2, jejeje. Era medio bardero el tema en conjunto
> 
> Saludos.



Es así. Cuando las cosas te las enseñan en la escuela parece que son al cuete, y cuando se te presentan en la vida real les ves la verdarera importancia.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 3, 2010)

Si, lo que pasa es que cuando estas en un salon que tiene de tº promedio -8ºC (porque la caldera estaba rota en esa epoca, recién empesó a funcionar el mes pasado) no le prestas tanta atención como se debería.
:S Es una lastima, aún así fui el único en aprobar cálculos eléctricos 2 (osea, 1/6 parte del salón aprobó).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2010)

hola alejandro, puse ese ejemplo como pude haber puesto otro.
no es mi interes actual nada de mediciones ni otra cosa , el titulo es acertijos y comprension.
no decia que no podia ser de algo practico o util .

quedate tranquilo que te dejo seguir jugando , no me meto mas .


----------



## GomezF (Sep 3, 2010)

Acá va uno viejíto:

Con los números 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 hazlos llegar a 100, sólo con ellos, en el mismo orden y sin repetir. Hay que usarlos todos.
Se pueden usar la multiplicación, la división, la resta y la suma.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2010)

iria de arriba para abajo:
9*8 = 72
+........los demas los sume y dio de una ...sencillito


----------



## GomezF (Sep 3, 2010)

Jejeje, bueno i take my shot.

Ahora es el turno de alguien más.

Saludos.

P.D.: estas afilado fernandob. Yo tardé como 20 minutos la primera vez que me lo dijeron.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2010)

hace tiempo mi nena me jugaba a algo parecido, no recuerdo que .
y el asunto era primero usar los grandes y luego con los chicos ir haciendo algo parecido a aproximaciones sucesivas.
mas bien ir adicionando o cancelando .

pero con esto se dio solito sumando todos lso chicos.

habia un juego, voy a ver si lo recuerdo, nos lo haica el profe de analisis matematico.
al final me puse y le saque el truco, o mas bien el sistema para ganar ......le gane y se acabo el juego.

cuando le enconte la vuelta se acabo la gracia.
en fin.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 3, 2010)

Uno un poquito más difícil:

La siguiente oración es falsa. 
La oración anterior es verdadera.


¿estas oraciones, son falsas o verdaderas?

Saludos

P.D: tiene una pequeña trampa.

Si te acordás el juego, pasálo.
Capaz que el año que viene en la facu también me lo hacen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2010)

Éste post es todo falso


----------



## Vlay (Sep 3, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Uno un poquito más difícil:
> 
> La siguiente oración es falsa.
> La oración anterior es verdadera.
> ...



A simple vista pareciera que las dos tienen distinto valor de verdad (falso o verdadero), que no se puede decir que las dos son verdaderas o que las dos son falsas, pero.... esta genial, es confuso de tan simple que es, no puedo imaginar que tipo de trampa tendra jajajajjaja


----------



## Dano (Sep 4, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Uno un poquito más difícil:
> 
> La siguiente oración es falsa.
> La oración anterior es verdadera.
> ...



Ambas Falsas?


El año pasado cuando se había roto la calefacción me calente de cag**** de frío y me hice una estufa de preso con un ladrillo y hilo de nicrom (era julio del año pasado, un frio que cortaba al medio). Todos recontra abrigados y yo feliz con mi estufa 

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola alejandro, puse ese ejemplo como pude haber puesto otro.
> no es mi interes actual nada de mediciones ni otra cosa , el titulo es acertijos y comprension.
> no decia que no podia ser de algo practico o util .
> 
> quedate tranquilo que te dejo seguir jugando , no me meto mas .



No te calentés, melena ! Yo acá no soy "El patrón de la vereda"


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2010)

no me podes decir "melena" atorrante !!!!!!!!!!.....


----------



## ericklarva (Sep 4, 2010)

> Uno un poquito más difícil:
> 
> La siguiente oración es falsa.
> La oración anterior es verdadera.
> ...


Es como decir que 1=2...Simplemente no es posible.
Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Sep 4, 2010)

una de ellas es falsa, mmmm


----------



## ars (Sep 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> tenes razon eduardo, las ecuaciones "dicen cosas" y para darse cuenta de ello hay que hacer algo mas que escuchar como robot.
> 
> por eso pido ejemplos para que sea un poco mas practico esto y para quienes solo escuchan se interesen.
> 
> ...



Todabia tengo la duda de como lo pudiste resolver con una pinza amperometrica sin recurrir al uso de fasores o conociendo cual seria la potencia activa. Si nos podemos comentar estaria bueno.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2010)

pensalo y tira una .
eduardo se molesto en tirar una y a el se lo dije .

y para variar (uno de ELECTRONICA) nos presento una opcion y muy buena esa ecuacion , no la enconte o no la supe ver en los libros en aquella epoca .

en los foros de electricidad se ofenden y te dicen que no hay forma.

EDITO: si vos pones una yo te lo digo, y si ALEJANDRO pone una yo pongo la mia. 



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




GomezF dijo:


> Uno un poquito más difícil:
> 
> La siguiente oración es falsa.
> La oración anterior es verdadera.
> ...


 
analizo como binario : todas las posibilidades , total , son solo 2 oraciones:
supondre verdaderas: 
si la primera es verdadera pues, la siguiente tiene que ser falsa, eso dice ella.
pero si la siguiente es falsa.........pues , se contradice con lo que dice , o con su contenido , es mas, se contradice con mi suposicion (en rojo) .  ...

supondre falsas 
las reescribo 
La siguiente oración es falsa. 
La oración anterior es verdadera.
si la primera es falsa quiere decir o esta diciendo que la siguiente es verdadera en verdad ......
y esa dice que la primera es verdadera ........pero .yo suponia que era falsa .........


entonces ?? que es esto ? son ambas falsas ? verdaderas ? una y una ?? 

¿estas oraciones, son falsas o una y una o que ???? .

La siguiente oración es falsa. 
La oración anterior es verdadera.
la primera dice que la que sigue ES FALSA (si es verdad esto entonces es verdadera) .
la siguiente dice que la anterior es verdadera asi que ella misma se hace verdadera solo si el contenido de la anterior lo es .
que dificil che es analizar esto de contenidos textuales .

me voy a otro lado un rato


----------



## asherar (Sep 4, 2010)

ars dijo:


> Todabia tengo la duda de como lo pudiste resolver con  una pinza amperometrica sin recurrir al uso de fasores o conociendo cual  seria la potencia activa. Si nos podemos comentar estaria  bueno.



Acá todos hacen como que saben, pero me parece que no tienen idea de nada. 
Ej: Si no sabés lo que es un fasor, ... si no tenés claro lo que son los vectores, ...
no podes entender qué es el coseno de fi. 

En este foro se hace honor al viejo proverbio: 
"Mejor callar y que todos crean que eres un ignorante, que hablar y que todos se saquen la duda." Lo cual, para un foro que se las tira de "meritocracia" no es precisamente muy honorable que digamos. 

Yo prefiero el otro extremo: "La pregunta tonta es aquélla que no se hace." 

PD:  La formulita que "tiró" el disléxico, no es ningún invento. Es el "teorema del coseno", más viejo que la escarapela. Junto con el teorema de pitágoras es lo primero que se enseña en trigonometría. Pero es más fácil preguntar en el foro que ir a estudiar a los libros.



fernandob dijo:


> EDITO: si vos pones una yo te lo digo, y si ALEJANDRO pone una yo pongo la mia.



Yo he llegado a un punto que, hasta por "ponerla", cobro.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2010)

sabes alejandro que yo , si bien no te negare,( jamas lo hice ) que muchas cosas las olvide por no usarlas.
pero lo que si usaba me acostumbre a emperrarme, dedicaba tiempo, en vez de poner mi cabeza en off cuando viajaba o alguna cosa me daba vueltas y vueltas un tema.

sos bastante despectivo con quienes no son como vos o no siguieron tu camino, aunque , tambien con quienes lo siguieron, se que sos buen tipo , nos conocemso, pero .... a veces ..deberias ser maestro.

yo comprendi el tema de coseno fi SIN ENTENDER ESO DE FASORES, hoy dia veo que muchos lo explican con esas flechas trigonometricas y yo no lo se .
tampoco recuerdo potencia aparente, reactiva y eso.

la vision que me importo y me hice fue otra, quizas mas electronico:
las ondas senoidales que estan en fase o no , y que pasa si se van desfasando, me di cuenta que para mantener la potencia deberia hacerse mas grande la onda de corriente instante a instante ........
y buehh..me costo mas por lento.........pero la entendi bien .(lo que entendi) .

dedique tiempo , no tengo orc ni nada , asi que con papel y lapiz dibuje curvas, calcule valores, perdi tiempo hasta que se me ocurrio algo .

pero estoy mas que seguro que quien conoce de fasores y trigonometria (en su amplio concepto , no limitado) encontrara ideas mas interesantes y en solo un rato.



asherar dijo:


> al que entramos para distendernos justamente de la "dureza" de la calle, para olvidarnos por un ratito que todo tiene consecuencias económicas prácticas y pasar un rato entre "amigos", deleitándonos con el uso del riñón solo por el simple hecho de usarlo.
> Es para poder decir por un rato: Ahhh! Si la vida no fuera tan cruel, yo hasta podría ser feliz pensando estas cosas simples !!!
> Algunos lo llamamos entretenimiento, y de eso hay para cada quién un gusto.


 
ya tenes algo para entretenerte ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## asherar (Sep 4, 2010)

> sos bastante despectivo con quienes no son como vos o no siguieron tu camino, aunque , tambien con quienes lo siguieron.


Si ese comentario corresponde, entonces yo debería decir lo que pienso de más de uno en este foro. 

Tal vez, en esta época de ideas relativas, algunas convicciones mías resulten medio pasadas 
de moda. Pero, es lógico, porque ya voy para veterano. 
Normalmente no soy despectivo: a lo sumo devuelvo en la misma moneda que recibo. 
Claro que con algunos que me rebalsaron el vaso, como el disléxico, ya no tengo reparos. 
Con vos no tengo drama, pero antes de sentirte tocado, releé con detenimiento cómo 
planteaste las cosas. 
Y con respecto a mi camino (supongo que te referís al profesional), no se lo aconsejo a nadie, 
porque lo que me salió bien, fue de casualidad. 
Un abrazo


----------



## GomezF (Sep 4, 2010)

Hola,

disculpen que me colgué con la respuestas porque hoy tuve una competencia de natación en Azul y recién llego a casa. 

La respuesta es (redoble de tambores):

Ninguna es falsa, pero tampoco ninguna es verdadera. En realidad es una paradoja, algo que infringe el sentido común. Jajaja.

Platón invento uno parecido, pero con una gallina (¿Qué fue primero...?)



> analizo como binario : todas las posibilidades , total , son solo 2 oraciones:
> supondre verdaderas:
> si la primera es verdadera pues, la siguiente tiene que ser falsa, eso dice ella.
> pero si la siguiente es falsa.........pues , se contradice con lo que dice , o con su contenido , es mas, se contradice con mi suposicion (en rojo) .  ...
> ...



Me encantó el análizis de fernadob 

Bueno, saludos.

P.D.: ¿ recordastes el jueguito del profesor de análisis matemático?


----------



## ars (Sep 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> la vision que me importo y me hice fue otra, quizas mas electronico:
> las ondas senoidales que estan en fase o no , y que pasa si se van desfasando, me di cuenta que para mantener la potencia deberia hacerse mas grande la onda de corriente instante a instante ........
> y buehh..me costo mas por lento.........pero la entendi bien .(lo que entendi) .



Lo que se traduce en que le tengas que pagar mas a la empresa de electricidad y hasta te cobre multas por mal uso de la red. 

Peor todavía no se como arreglaste el factor de potencia.

Disculpame que siga insistiendo , pero si es cierto que lo solucionaste fue de casualidad.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2010)

ars dijo:


> Lo que se traduce en que le tengas que pagar mas a la empresa de electricidad y hasta te cobre multas por mal uso de la red.
> 
> Peor todavía no se como arreglaste el factor de potencia.
> 
> ...


 
esto es lo que SIEMPRE escucho:
ser despectivo y minimizar o desvalorar el logro de otros.
en lso foros de electricidad y con colegas de electricidad es TIPICO.
no saben pensar o analizar nada, los de españa saben mas pero no escapan a eso ;
cuando tienen un carnet que los habilita solo ellos pueden trabajar.
cuando se compraron /tuvieron que comprar un equipo de medicion carisimo , solo sirve eso de ellos.
hasata en otros conceptos mucho mas simples sse quedan.
y cuando les das una solucion sencilla son burlones y despectivos.

recuerdo una vez en el foro de argentina "electroindustria" creo que era.
un tema xxx y uno tiro una idea piola, y yo le di otra para simplificar eso mismo (hoy dia tengo eso armado) y buehh.. lo sacamos, .cuando le pregunto:
era ELECTRONICO .

por eso hoy dia entro a sala de charla, aca mismo lo veo:
te agradecen si les das un circuito hecho, completo, con el impreso y todo .
y no se te ocurra tocarles el orgullo ni ponerlo dificil que no lo entiendan.

tenes razon, toda la razon, lo que saque fue de casualidad, estaba comiendo dulce de leche a cucharadas mientras miraba tinelli y de casualidad se me ocurrio.

no por que estuve con eso como tema semanas.
y luego cunado me hice el aparato me puse a aprovechar lso trabajos que me salian para hacer mediciones, pruebas y sacar conclusiones que me sirvieron luego para mas cosas TAMBIEN DE CASUALIDAD .

es asi , lee 5 o 6 temas de este foro , veras que en general quienes llegan a buen puerto es DE CASUALIDAD , y mas......si vos no llegaste, seguro que otros tampoco .


sabes cuanto me interesa que me retes ?? 
nada, en lo mas minimo.

hace como que estoy inventando , en verdad no hice nada.

la verdad, me tocas en la llaga, una que bastantes abrieron, en verdad que es como dice alejandro:
mejor abrir acertijos distractivos , que no enseñen nada practico, solo a pensar,.........lo practico:
el que quiera pescado que se moje el cu.....



mira, es anecdotico ya , por que vi hace tiempo que unas cofimetricas estan bastante baratas, tambien vi que es al cuete calcular 3Kvar cuando vas a el comercio por 2 $ mas compras uno de 5 Kvar y te cubris, total a las empresas no les importa que te pases.
tambien vi que muchos no se calentaban:
van a el comercio y les piden un capacitor para ..........
les pasan unos datos (o copia de la factua , o la nota de la compañia ) y listo , el comerciante la manda cualquier fruta (siempre de mas) y listo.

yo espero si algun dia le exigen a pequeños cientes no pasarse, o sea mantenerse dentro de ciertas cotas (0.85 a -0,85 por ejemplo ) asi podria hacerme algo .
pero no.

seguimos con lo de siempre .
estas cosas al fin y al cabo son solo para entretenerme, sino .....llegara el dia que hasta me olvide como sumar y restar, o como analizar una ecuacion aunque no tenga derivadas .
quizas ese dia sea mas feliz ??? anda a saber.

por lo menso no voy a escribir estas cosas y no voy a leer estas respuestas.


----------



## ars (Sep 4, 2010)

Que diste a suponer que ya conocías tu tensión y/o corriente si no hubiera desfasaje?

Che si vas a tirar un desafío o algo y despeus te enojas porque no sabes lo que es un vector y no das la repuesta a al problema que vos planteas no le veo sentido a esto, fue de buena onda porque me quede con la duda, pero veo que tu interés no es colaborar.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2010)

no supuse nadaa. y no necesitas la tension, desfasada o no es la misma .

y no me enoja no saber bien el tema de vectores, si me interesase le dedico un tiempo y lo re-aprendo, hoy dia en la web tenes muy buenas  explicaciones.
si lees veras que no lo necesite.

y no , no me interesa colaborar , en lo que vos llamaas colaborar que es despejar TUS dudas.

y el sentido posible es que cada uno intente encontrar la respuesta, no QUE TE LA DEN.

por que no tomas la que pusieron que es muy buena ??? 
no te alcanza?


----------



## GomezF (Sep 4, 2010)

Este..., disculpen si a alguno le molesta que me meta, de ser así edito este mensaje, pero me parece que ya fue. A mi parecer cada uno se va a quedar en sus 13 y no va ceder ni un nanometro al otro (es lo que yo tengo que hacer muchas veces en filosofía), así que mejor dejamos el tema de lado y pasamos al siguiente acertijo. Me parece que te toca a vos fernandob porque estuviste muy cerca.

Reitero, si le falto el respeto o molesto a alguno de los 2 les pido perdon, me lo dicen y edito el mensaje.


----------



## ars (Sep 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no supuse nadaa. y no necesitas la tension, desfasada o no es la misma .
> 
> y no me enoja no saber bien el tema de vectores, si me interesase le dedico un tiempo y lo re-aprendo, hoy dia en la web tenes muy buenas  explicaciones.
> si lees veras que no lo necesite.
> ...


 Vos pusiste algo para que veamos como encontrar la solucion, bien vos alardeas de saber como hacerlo pero nunca decis el como. Yo ya lo se y lo tengo claro como te lo explicaron, me gusta ver diferentes puntos de vista, por eso me interesaria saber que se te cruzo por la cabeza.
Y si no te interesa colaborar no se que haces en un foro, porque yo no vine aca a despejar mi duda sino a ver de que iba tu supuesta solución a problema.

Saludos y tranquilizate un toque



GomezF dijo:


> Este..., disculpen si a alguno le molesta que me meta, de ser así edito este mensaje, pero me parece que ya fue. A mi parecer cada uno se va a quedar en sus 13 y no va ceder ni un nanometro al otro (es lo que yo tengo que hacer muchas veces en filosofía), así que mejor dejamos el tema de lado y pasamos al siguiente acertijo. Me parece que te toca a vos fernandob porque estuviste muy cerca.
> 
> Reitero, si le falto el respeto o molesto a alguno de los 2 les pido perdon, me lo dicen y edito el mensaje.



Yo no veo ninguna falta de respeto por tu parte.

Solo que plantean un problema y creo que lo lógico seria luego dar la respuesta a ese problema.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 4, 2010)

Bueno ya basta de discusiones me parece a mí, acá les dejo otro acertijo:

Algunos meses tienen 31 días, otros solo 30. ¿Cuantos tienen 28 días?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2010)

tuitos ! (todos)


----------



## GomezF (Sep 4, 2010)

Jejeje, muy bien. Mucho mejor que yo en pensamiento lateral.

Bueno, si colocas  otro acertijo encantando intento responderlo, estoy más aburrido que una ostra (help)


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2010)

jeeje, Si contamos del Uno al Ventiocho, ahí los tenemos, a todos los 12 culpables, ejejjeje.

Saludos..!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2010)

este para variar no es de logica:
el otro dia veia un documental, acerca d ela extincion de los dinosaurios.
contaban que lso cientificos decian que fue el meteorito que cayo en la peninsula de yucatan, otros que fueron varios.....
cuentan por que y por cuanto y bla bla, explican todo.

pero al final dicen que hay una gran contra en esta teoria.
si los dino se extinguieron por eso entonces deberia haber en esa linea de tiempo un monton de huesos de dinos, justo ahi un montn y luego no mas.

pero no , no hay nada.
como que lso dinos se extinguieron antes o vieron venir el meteoro y se rajaron en naves espaciales.

que ideas les parecen ?? 
que opinan ??? 
pongan logica y comprension che.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 5, 2010)

Que hayan muerto no significa que se tengan que haberse convertido en fosiles sí o sí.
Por lo que yo sé se necesitan cumplir varias  condiciones para que estos se transformen en fósiles o quizás todos se volvieron petróleo, jejeje.

Voy a pensar un rato y vengo.

P.D.: ¿Qué me dicen si se los llevaron los aliens?    
JAjaja

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2010)

sabes que estuve luego leyendo y hay mucha info , y variada, por lo que renuncio a tratar de sacar conclusiones.

pero a lo que iba era que el documental ese por lo que decia me hizo pensar que :

y si otra raza cae en la tierra, y ve que lso grandes saurios harian imposible el desarrollo de la vida de sus descendientes >> eliminan dicho bicherio grandote para crear un medio mas apto para ellos (nosotros).

pero luego vi cosas mas coherentes como el tema de la variacion abrupta de la fuerzaG .
que al parecer es recurrente cada no se cuantos millones de años.

en fin no hay que darle mucha bola a la TV .


----------



## GomezF (Sep 5, 2010)

> en fin no hay que darle mucha bola a la TV .



Sólo a los mythbusters  jeje

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2010)

O la tierra es un campito de experimentación de los aliens . . . terminaron con los dinos y siguen con nosotros? .

Che Fernandob , me interesa cómo fué que resolviste lo de la reactiva , me gustan los razonamientos laterales .

Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 5, 2010)

me parece que agarro pal lado que va fernando.

lo que entendi yo siempre es que el meteorito lo que hizo fue levantar nube de polvo, tanto polvo que tapo el sol por mucho tiempo, de esa forma las plantas no podian realizar fotosintesis, muriendo los hervivoros y luego los carnivoros.


saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2010)

si , no solo eso , el impacto levanto tantas piedras y tan grandes que luego caian (al reingresar en la atmosfera ) como meteoros incandescentes, calentando la atmosfera (esa no la sabia) y generando temperaturas que calcinaban los bosques.

en realidad, nuestro planeta con su atmosfera es bastante combustible, por lo que veo un evento de ese tipo desordena todo el puchero de una forma tremenda.

la vida abundante en la tierra se formo gracias a lo estable de nuetro planeta (si comparamos con otros ).
con decir que ese impacto equivale a no se cuantas bombas de hiroshima.

fijense que cuando un volcan hace erupcion , de estos que han ocurrido ultimamente y la nube de cenizas tapa zonas muy vastas.

encima ahora que recuerdo se cargo tanto la atmosfera que cuando llovio llovia acido , empeorando mas aun el puchero para lso que estaban abajo.

una epoca para irse de vacaciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2010)

Por que no se extinguieron los reptiles (cocodrilos) , cucarachas , mosquitos , polillas , aves (dinosaurios) ??????????????


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 6, 2010)

quien tiene mas protesis?? darth vader o pamela anderson???


----------



## sammaael (Sep 6, 2010)

porque hay tantos pajaros en el cielo y tan pocos esqueletos de ellos en el suelo???

(continuo con las preguntqas retoricas)


----------



## asherar (Sep 6, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> porque hay tantos pajaros en el cielo y tan pocos esqueletos de ellos en el suelo???
> (continuo con las preguntqas retoricas)


Si es retórica no debería responderla, pero igual lo intento:
Será porque los que las cazan son gente prolija, que se las llevan a la casa, las cocinan, 
les comen la carne y luego tiran los huesos a la basura. 

Ahora, ésta es mi gran duda: 
¿ Qué especie tiene más chances de sobrevivir a su propia estupidez ?  
1.- Una longeva y que se reproduce poco.
2.- Una que vive poco pero se reproduce todo el tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2010)

Le apuesto al mas entretenido che !


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> quien tiene mas protesis?? darth vader o pamela anderson???


 
calidad es lo importante, no cantidad.

el asunto no es que el plato este lleno , sino que sea apetecible.



sammaael dijo:


> porque hay tantos pajaros en el cielo y tan pocos esqueletos de ellos en el suelo???
> 
> (continuo con las preguntqas retoricas)


 
vos te referis a que habria que buscar esos esqueletos en las nubes ????



asherar dijo:


> Ahora, ésta es mi gran duda:
> ¿ Qué especie tiene más chances de sobrevivir a su propia estupidez ?
> 1.- Una longeva y que se reproduce poco.
> 2.- Una que vive poco pero se reproduce todo el tiempo.


 
estas hablando de ricos y pobres ??? 



si va en serio alejandro creo que la respuesta es siempre la que vive poco pero se reproduce mas.
mayor ciclo reproductivo es mas rapida evolucion (adaptcion) .
mayor numero coloniza mas zonas = mas posibilidades de sumervivencia (en general) .

les contare una historia, que no se como se me ocurrio, pero un dia de tantos que estaba al pedo me surgio:
es acerca de la evolucion, la cual es azaroza, se adapta el que justo en ese momento tiene la ventaja, por mas sucia e innoble que parezca .
.
imaginen que hace miles de años vivian hombres brutos e ignorantes (seguro que cuando hicieron el industrial no eligieron ELECTRONICA ).
unas tribus diseminadas en un territorio x.
en ese territorio existia un gran depredadro : el tigre dientes de la regranp....
pero ese depredador se comia los ciervos de la zona que estaban "bocadito de cardenale" .
la histora comienza con un evento al parecer trivial que desencadena todo:
esos ciervos se ven diezmados por lo que sea, : una enfermedad, falta de su alimento , etc.........no importa.
el hecho es que los tigres encima los depredan mas , puesto que escasean.
hasta extinguirlos.
ls tigres comienzan a buscar nuevas presas y miran con ojitos cariñosos a esos monos que no estudiaron electronica.
y comienzan a comerselos.

ahora vamso a ver a esso monos:
en general son feos como los moderadores pero carnosos y de piel suave .......aunque ......hay un pequeño grupo que esta enfermo.
tiene problemas gastricos, acidez, gases y vomitan facilmente y mas si estan asustados.
vomitan jugos digestivos acidos y sangre debido a sus ulceras.
ademas tienen un promedi de vida bajo respecto d elso otros.

volvemso a lso tigres estos se comen a la gente .
pero un dia atacan a un grupito de enfermos es un grupo muy chico, estos al asustarse vomitan ensuciando el rostro de un tigre o 2 .
ese olor y acidez es repugnante para lso tigres.
lso cuales al sentir el olor escapan.
y no olvidan ese olor.
aca vez que un tigre ataca a un enfermo ocurre lo mismo .

CONCLUSION:
los humanos sanos son comida de los tigres.
los enfermos no , por lo que se reproducen y tienen hijos enfermos.

luego de generaciones los tigres se extinguen o vuelven lso ciervos, ya no hay mas presion.

los humanso se reproducen mas, la evolucion hace que nazcan de neuvo algunos SANOS y al no estar presionados por los tigres los humanos sanos vuelven a ser mayoria.

pero hubo un momento en la historia que los enfermos fueron los que ayudaron a preservar la especie.

cosa de el azar .
era util en ese momento .
aunque no elegante.

es asi la naturaleza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> . . . estas hablando de ricos y pobres ???


 
Un pais del norte , sabiendo que los pobres se reproducen muchísimo más que la clase media , entendió que la única solución era mejorar el standard de vida de los negros para reubicarlos socialmente y así evitar que en algún momento fueran mayoría y votasen a un presidente negro 

En rigor creo que lo del presidente de color . . .  negro , y las varias Presidente femeninas , son movidas políticas nomás y no evoluciones naturales.

Saludos !


----------



## sammaael (Sep 6, 2010)

presidente negro, mundial en africa, explotacion china de africa... tal vez se dieron cuenta de lo importante de este continente olvidado


----------



## GomezF (Sep 6, 2010)

Creo que sobrevive la que se reproduce más rápido, sino preguntale a las ratas y a las cucarachas. O incluso a las hormigas argentinas que están tomando el mundo más o menos, jejeje. 
Bueno, saludos.


----------



## flacastfyupn (Sep 10, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> tengo otra....y este acertijo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meli....
Que bien...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2010)

¿Una promoción de TATOOS ?


----------



## GomezF (Sep 10, 2010)

caramelos de miel + ¿ese es beckam?


----------



## sammaael (Sep 10, 2010)

menos mal ese igual no estaba mas abajo acompañado de un numero y una letra jjaj


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 10, 2010)

Está difícil...   2 bombones + 1 Motorola RAZR2 ....


----------



## GomezF (Sep 11, 2010)

Yo no lo entendí, será que soy medio opa a veces. jejeje

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2010)

no hay que comprenderlo:
es para mujeres.

pone la misma foto pero en vez de el maraca  ese del que cuelga el celular pone a una linda mina con exactamente la misma cantidad de ropa y veras que es una foto genial...arte, ni hace falta entenderla.
arte.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 11, 2010)

Así sería mas fácil


----------



## GomezF (Sep 11, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Así sería mas fácil
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 39337



Oh God no!!, no pleasee  

Jajaja.

Después de 2 o 3 botellas puede llegar a pasar cualuier cosa. ¿No?

jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2010)

muy bueno eduardo, por eso es que no hay que beber.


----------



## asherar (Sep 12, 2010)

Esta es de ingenio puro: 

Una botella de 1,5 lts, puesta boca abajo, tarda un tiempo de 20 seg en vaciarse totalmente.
Cómo hacer para que el tiempo de vaciado se reduzca a la mitad ?
Cómo hacer para que el tiempo de vaciado se reduzca a la décima parte ?

Se las dejo picando ...


PD: La de los bombones y Beckam ya se posteó en otra parte, acá en *fe*. 
Era algo relacionado con unos huevos según recuerdo.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2010)

la voy a pensar alejandro, estas hablando de fracciones exactas , asi que algo hay .........interesante.
y no hablas de que tarde mas (ahi se me ocurren) , sino que se vacie mas rapido ........
y descarto las tonteras de "la lleno a la mitad o a la decima parte " o rompo el pico o cosas asi.

igual mientras la pienso les cuento una de botellas:
tengo una llena de 1,5l y vos una llena de 1l , como haces para que la que esta mas llena se vacie antes??
da vuelta la botella y hacela rotar con fuerza, para que se genere un remolino dentro, veras como se vacia muchisimo mas rapido que una estacionaria rn la cual sale agua y entran burbujas .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2010)

Introduciéndole un canuto con un gigleur para que tome aire será más rápido (la mitad)

Inyectando aire comprimido será 10 veces menos , rompiendo la botella también.

Pensamiento lateral : ponerle la mitad o la décima parte del agua 

EDITO: Escribía al mismo tiempo que Fernandob


----------



## asherar (Sep 12, 2010)

Cuenta la leyenda que la esposa de Berta (el corredor de autos), que también es corredora de autos, inventó un bidón con una forma espiralada en el cuello, para perder menos tiempo durante las carreras, cuando entran a boxes a cargar nafta. 

En este caso el chino le mató el punto a la mina. 
Lo del sorbete es la solución. 
Véanlo si no:


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 12, 2010)

una cosa parecida a lo que hace el vago ese es lo que se hace en las carreras automovilisticas para cargar combustible, pero no cuando usan mangueras, si no cuando usan un tipo de bidon enorme, creo que en la nascar era


saludos


----------



## Nepper (Sep 18, 2010)

(este comentario es para complicarla nada mas)
la cosa es vaciarla rápido sin "agregados"...

Una forma que descubrimos (que obviamente conoce mucha gente) es revolver el agua de la botella, como para generar un vortice como cuando revolvemos la taza con la cuchara. Este vortice llega al pico (en la parte inferior) y al haber una entrada de aire, el agua cae como un cohete, simpre manteniendo el movimiento circular. no se si se hace en 2 segundos, pero es muy rápido... además está bueno el efecto que genera XD...

Les dejo un acertijo...

hay una habitación con una luz, y afuera hay 3 llaves de luz... SOLO se puede entrar a la habitaciòn 1 sola vez...
¿me pueden decir que llave es la que prende la luz?

No se puede ver adentro de la abitación con la puerta cerrada...
No se puede tocar las llaves de luz cuando la puerta está abierta...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 18, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> (este comentario es para complicarla nada mas)
> la cosa es vaciarla rápido sin "agregados"...
> 
> Una forma que descubrimos (que obviamente conoce mucha gente) es revolver el agua de la botella, como para generar un vortice como cuando revolvemos la taza con la cuchara. Este vortice llega al pico (en la parte inferior) y al haber una entrada de aire, el agua cae como un cohete, simpre manteniendo el movimiento circular. no se si se hace en 2 segundos, pero es muy rápido... además está bueno el efecto que genera XD...
> ...


Es similar a uno que ya se posteo.

-Activo un llave durante 1 minuto (por ej).
-La apago y activo la siguiente.
-Entro en la habitacion, segun la lampara este encendida, apagada caliente o apagada fria voy a saber cual era la llave.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2010)

lo de hacer el remolino es lo que trate de explicar con el dibujito.....un poco mas arriba.
yo explico con dibujitos por que siempre me gustaron los lapices y crayones......eso de vortice y demas es para gente sabia y erudita (que eructa con la boquita) .

tenes 100 cables, todos de el mismo color, los pasaron de PB al piso 100 pero no los identificaron.
asi que tenes que identificarlso todos.
pero hay 2 problemas :
1 - no hay ascensor, solo escaleras .
2 -- en los pisos estan trabajando albañiles y pintores alzados que hace 6 meses no salen de el edificio y si te ven te confundiran con una mujer, no importa lo feo que seas, por que ellso son mas feos.
asi que .......cosa tuya, pero lo ideal es andar subiendo y bajando la menor cantidad posible de veces.

podes engañarlos quizas 1 o 2 veces , pero mas no ........luego .......zas......te van a cobrar peaje y te vas a acordar cuando quieras sentarte .....

como haces para identificarlos.

no busquen en la web, imaginense que donde estan no tienen internet y estan en esa siruacion, usen la cabeza.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 18, 2010)

ok... a mi se me ocurrió una idéa, es muy buena y penso claramente que podría funcionar... luego de matarme pensando el del foco y de las llaves, este lo resolví utilizando un concepto similar...

igual voy a esperar unos post más para que otros lo piensen....

PD: no busqué en internet ni nada, cuando lo leí me puse a pensarlo y quité mis manos del teclado y del mouse...



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Es similar a uno que ya se posteo.
> 
> -Activo un llave durante 1 minuto (por ej).
> -La apago y activo la siguiente.
> -Entro en la habitacion, segun la lampara este encendida, apagada caliente o apagada fria voy a saber cual era la llave.


 En realidad, mi objetivo no era este mismo acertijo, este era simplemente la introducción 

El verdadero acertijo es igual pero con 4 llaves, o sea:
Tengo una abitación con un foco a la cual solo se puede ingresar una vez y 4 llaves que una de ellas enciende el foco. ¿cual de las 4 llaves enciende el foco?


----------



## ars (Sep 18, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> En realidad, mi objetivo no era este mismo acertijo, este era simplemente la introducción
> 
> El verdadero acertijo es igual pero con 4 llaves, o sea:
> Tengo una abitación con un foco a la cual solo se puede ingresar una vez y 4 llaves que una de ellas enciende el foco. ¿cual de las 4 llaves enciende el foco?



Podrías tener 4 parámetros ahora,  que la encuentres prendida, apagada fria, apagada caliente o  tibia


----------



## angel36 (Sep 18, 2010)

las variantes son esas........sean tres o cuatro......

apagada fría/tibia/caliente...o prendida...

me llevo mucho en su momento cuando lo vi en el programa de adrian paenza...¨alterados por pi¨ que por cierto lo recomiendo  pregunten a san google  y vean un par de capitulos....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Les dejo un acertijo...
> 
> hay una habitación con una luz, y afuera hay 3 llaves de luz... SOLO se puede entrar a la habitaciòn 1 sola vez...
> ¿me pueden decir que llave es la que prende la luz?
> ...


 
me remito a tu planteo, con las limitaciones que pusiste, y nada mas.
no vale cambiar despues las cosas ...no ??

bueno, aca el resultado de un electricista.
pero te dire la forma GENERICA: si tenes como vos decis 1 lampara en un a habitacion y CIEN llaves afuera.
solo podes entrar a esa habitacion una vez, nada mas.

aca la respuesta:
cuando estas en la habitacion desenroscas la lampara y le pones en el portalamparas una moneda o un manojo de cables o una llave, luego enroscas la lampara como podes para que haga de tapon.
salis y te pones a mover llaves una por una, la que al moverla haga UN CORTOCIRCUITO esa era la llave.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 18, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> aca la respuesta:


Sos un grande!!!

pero obiamente, alguien que quiere que digas puntualmente la solución que ellos quieren, estaría mal.



			
				ars dijo:
			
		

> Podrías tener 4 parámetros ahora,  que la encuentres prendida, apagada fria, apagada caliente o  tibia


Como tambien repitio angel36, es cuestion de agregar parámetros...
Sin duda, alguien muy malicioso intenta restringirnos los parámetros para simplemente, que digamos la respuesta que ellos quieren, y no una de las millones de formas de resolver el problema...
Entonces, se dice que el parametro temperatura de la lampara tiene 2 valores... frio  o caliente... tibio no existe...


Como decia fernandob, mientra mantenemos el enunciado fijo, sin agregarle detalles, se puede resolver de mile de maneras...

En un "Videojuego" llamado "The elder Scroll III: Morrowind" se podía encontrar a lo largo del juego, varios libros de colores que se los llamaban "libros de acertijos"...
En cada libro, había una introducción, creo que era para todos iguales, pero puntualmente, recuerdo que en "El libro amarillo de los acertijos" (se puede encontrar en la biblioteca de Balmora) decía:
"En si, estos libros son coleccionados por altos de la sociedad, los estudian y memorizan para luego utilizarlos en fiestas o reuniones y sobresalir del resto, cuando en realidad los acertijos no requieren un nivel alto de intelecto"

Quiero decir, que si alguien sabe y resuelve acertijos, no significa que sea una persona especial, y menos si es el el que te los enuncia...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2010)

* Sólo para inteligentes !  *

*  Veamos :*


A probar la inteligencia :

1. Estás al volante de un coche, circulando a  velocidad constante.

2. A tu izquierda hay un precipicio, no muy hondo, pero al que puedes caer

3. A tu derecha, un camión de bomberos circula a la misma velocidad que vos!!!

4. Delante tuyo va  un cerdo que es más grande que tu coche !!!

5. Detrás tuyo te sigue un helicóptero y también galopa un caballo, ambos a la misma  velocidad que vos !!!!!!!!

Qué tenés que hacer para poder seguir??????
Saludos !





​


----------



## sammaael (Sep 24, 2010)

nada, continuar a la misma velocidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2010)

N                          o


----------



## ericklarva (Sep 24, 2010)

MMM Despertar de semejante pesadilla o dejar de fumar tanto de esa cosa.
Un cerdo más grande que mi carro??
Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 24, 2010)

¿Dejar de entretenerse con los juguetes del hermano chico?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 24, 2010)

Dosme... Qué carrusel de respuestas que generaste


----------



## GomezF (Sep 24, 2010)

Bajate de esa calesita te diría yo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2010)

Esaaaaaa , bién por el carrousel de Cacho  y la calesita de GomezF 

La respuesta es :

¡ Bajate de la calesita que ya estás grande che !

Saludos !


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2010)

Muy buen ejemplo de pensamiento lateral !!!


----------



## Nepper (Sep 24, 2010)

equis de, equis de, equis de ....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 24, 2010)

2me, te falto decir que iba en una curva(interminable jeje)

saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2010)

Pero en una curva la velocidad no puede ser constante ... porque cambia la dirección. 
juejerejejeje


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 25, 2010)

Jajja. Verdad. Quizá quiso escribir "rapidez".

... o "velocidad angular"...


----------



## Nepper (Sep 26, 2010)

ok... muy bueno el chiste... pero... ¿cómo se resuelve el acertijo de los cables?!!! yo ya tengo una idea que tal vez funcione!!! ¿la comento o postean otros mas soluciones posibles??


----------



## fernandob (Sep 26, 2010)

haag........n me digas que paso .

lo de lso cables lo lei hace mucho, ponelo si queres, yo tendria que pensarlo , recuerdo la idea y supongo que lo saco, al parecer no hay interes o lo pensaron y les gustara el subir y bajar muchas vecs ..........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2010)

Queda pendiente el de los cables . . . 

Éste no es un acertijo , pero si es de lógica y comprensión . . .  A *Fernandob* le va a gustar seguuuuuuuro 

Hay que poner los signos correspondientes para que den las cuentas:

1 1 1 = 6
2 2 2 = 6   ejemplo: 2+2+2 = 6
3 3 3 = 6
4 4 4 = 6
5 5 5 = 6
6 6 6 = 6
7 7 7 = 6
8 8 8 = 6
9 9 9 = 6

Saludos !


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 26, 2010)

Ese del 1 1 1 me está matando...
3*3-3=6
5/5+5=6
6*6/6=6
7-7/7=6
etc...
Saludos
PD muy bueno realmente...pero ese 1 1 1 ....aaarrgg


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 26, 2010)

...
4+4-√4
√(8*8)-³√8
√9*√9-√9


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2010)

el 1 1 1 al final es faaaaacil *!* (estilo Cacho )


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> el 1 1 1 al final es faaaaacil *!* (estilo Cacho )


Gracias por la ayuda estilo Cacho!  

(1+1+1)! = 6


----------



## fernandob (Nov 26, 2010)

(1 +1 ) elevado a la no se que para que de 5 ...........+1

escribi al tiempo que eduardo, si, tambien 1+1+1 todo elevado a la no se que para que de 6.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2010)

FACTORIAL que se representa con un signo de admiración* !* es el producto de todos los números desde 1 hasta n propiamente dicho.

El factorial de 5 será:

5 ! = 1 x 2 x 3 x 4 x 5 = 120

Se utiliza mucho para el cálculo probabilistico


----------



## fernandob (Nov 26, 2010)

ah......no lo tenia en la cabeza.......
estoy seguro que lo estudie, por que factorial me suena.

igual, no ambiciono comprender mas que un minimo porcentaje de lo que dice eduardo ...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> el 1 1 1 al final es faaaaacil *!* (estilo Cacho)


Caramba, he hecho escuela. Cuidado, que después se te cae el pelo si seguís así...


Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 26, 2010)

No te apures Cacho es mejor que se te caiga el pelo, así nadie podrá decir que tienes un solo pelo de tonto .
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 26, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Caramba, he hecho escuela. Cuidado, que después se te cae el pelo si seguís así...
> 
> 
> Saludos





ericklarva dijo:


> No te apures Cacho es mejor que se te caiga el  pelo, así nadie podrá decir que tienes un solo pelo de tonto .
> Saludos



Aaajajajjaja, Esto si es Epic!!!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> *así nadie podrá decir que tienes un solo pelo de tonto*


[Chiste]
..........[Tono serio]
Eso no te lo permito, yo no necesito pelo para serlo.
..........[/Tono serio]
[/Chiste]



Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Caramba, he hecho escuela. Cuidado, que después se te cae el pelo si seguís así...
> 
> 
> Saludos


 

 Los del ombligo no se me caen , y encima juntan pelusa  , pensamiento lateral  . . .  uso ropa de algodón


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 27, 2010)

> Eso no te lo permito, yo no necesito pelo para serlo.


Jejeje...ya dentro de poco igual dejaré de serlo es lo malo de los chistes de la genética...maldita cadena de ADN.
Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Nov 27, 2010)

bueno... el de los cables lo pienso de la siguiente forma;
Tenemos 100 cables, de 100 metros.
INFERIOR DEL EDIFICIO: empalmamos las puntas de a 2. sin dejar puntas libres, esto es posible porque son numero par.
SUPERIOR DEL EDIFICIO:Ya habiendo subido a la parte de arriba, empalmamos todos los cables pero dejamos 2 sin unir, teniendo 2 puntas libres.

En teste momento tendremos 1 solo cable de 10000 metros de largo.

Procedimiento:
-Obtener la resistencia de 1 cable:
Forma 1)Medimos con el tester la resistencia entre punta y punta libre, anotamos la resistencia , esa resistencia la dividimos por 100 (ya que es la resistencia de cada cable)
Forma 2)Medimos la resistencia entre punta y nodo, buscando el nodo que nos de la menor resistencia. Esa resistencia menor encontrada, le corresponde a la resistencia de 2 cables, por que la dividimos por 2 y obtenemos la resistencia de cada cable.

-Deducir los cables
Luego, obtenida la resistencia de 1 cable, procedemos a numerarlos, abrimos todos los nodos, separando todos los cables, luego, los numeramos arbitrariamente, pero sabemos que el 1 está unido al 2, el 3 está unido al 4, el 5 con 6, el 7 con 8 y etc...
A continuación, unimos los cables en forma secuencial, o sea, 2-3, 4-5, 6-7, etc. dejando 1 y 100 abiertos.
Bajamos nuevamente, y buscamos los nodos que mayor resistencia tengan, en si, deberá tener la resistencia de 100-2 cables (ya que el 1 y 100 no cierran el circuito). Esos nodos son los opuestos (nodo 1-2 y 99-100). Tomamos uno de los dos nodos còmo fijos, y comenzamos a buscar la menor resistencia, entonces, si tomamos el nodo 1-2, y la menor resistencia que mido es de 2 cables, entonces, estoy midiendo la resistencia del conjunto de cables 2-3, separamos los 2 nodos (1-2 y 3-4) y nos quedarán 4 cables, sabiendo que 2 terminales pertenecen al nodo (1-2), y otras dos terminales, pertencen al nodo (3-4)  nodo, entonces, si probamos continuidad, solo los cables 2 y 3 estarán unidos. Sabremos que el 2 está en el grupo del nodo 1-2, obiamente, no mezclemos los cables...
Bueno, sabiendo cual es el 3 podemos saber cual es el 4 y asì sucesivamente...


Despues, para saber si el sentido que se tomó para la numeración es el correcto, (verificar que el 100 no es el 1 y el 1 no es el 100) eso no lo pude sacar.
Se me ocurren 2 soluciones, una de ellas implica volver a subir, separar un nodo en forma asimetrica (o sea, el nodo 20-21 o 76-77) y volver a bajar para ver las resistencias. El ótro menos ortodoxos es confian en la suerte, ya que tenémos un 50% de posibilidad de errarle, y si no, si instalamos terminamos el trabajo y nos dicen que está todo alreves, vamos y damos vuelta los cables...

PS:


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> lo de hacer el remolino es lo que trate de explicar con el dibujito.....un poco mas arriba.
> yo explico con dibujitos por que siempre me gustaron los lapices y  crayones......eso de vortice y demas es para gente sabia y erudita (que  eructa con la boquita) .


buscando el enunciado de tu acertijo encontré el dibujito que mencionabas... pasa que entré viendo el video y no sabía que lo venían hablando de antes, pero es cómo dijiste...


----------



## asherar (Nov 27, 2010)

Este se debe responde sólo con palabras: 

Cuál es la mitad de uno ?

Ojo que no vale usar números decimales ni fracciones. 
(Tomado de un libro de chistes para niños)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2010)

El                     ombligo !


----------



## asherar (Nov 27, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> tenes 100 cables, todos de el mismo color, los pasaron de PB al piso 100 pero no los identificaron.
> asi que tenes que identificarlso todos.
> pero hay 2 problemas :
> 1 - no hay ascensor, solo escaleras .
> ...



Yo lo encararía en forma digital. 
En mi casa armo un contador binario con 100 salidas (cada una una frecuencia doble de la anterior). Para eso conecto en cadena 10 CMOS 4040 (10 salidas cada uno) con un oscilador de frecuencia base igual a 1 kHz (1024= 2^10). El período más largo es de 1 seg aprox. (1Hz) 
A la ida a trabajar, paso por un kiosquito de revistas y compro unas 20 revistas XXX, costo que sumaré al precio total como "mano" de obra. Abajo, a cada cable le pongo un nro. del 1 al 100. y conecto cada uno a una salida del generador.
Por las dudas al subir dejo una revista en cada entrepiso, así los muchachos se entretienen y no me prestan atención. Una alternativa de las revistas sería un cajón de vino por cada 4 pisos, más o menos. Esa no falla. 
Arriba, en el piso 100, mido las frecuencias y pongo los nros correspondientes. 
Subo y bajo una sola vez. 

Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 27, 2010)

Lo del generador es una excelente opción, pero igual sería ampliamente rocomendable te compraras una máscara antigas, puesto que estar 6 meses encerrado ha de dejar un edor interesante en el ambiente.
Por si las "flys" no tengas contacto con alguna mujer un día antes, por aquello de los "aromas" que se impregnan en la ropa. También sería buena idea llevarte unos filetes, puede que están hambrientos  jejej.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 28, 2010)

a ver si recuerdo, era algo simmilar a lo que puso nepper :

abajo hago pares y tengan en cuenta que , puedo inequivocamente IDENTIFICAR uno que llamare cable numero 1 o de referencia , incluso 2 de ellos por ejemplo con una pila.
ya que luego voy arriba y mido donde hay tension y la polaridad.
asi que , bueno, podemso identificar ya alguno de forma facil, pero la idea de hacer parejas esta correcta.

llamemos a las parejas A. B. C. D ............

luego voy arriba y con el tester primero identifico el primero de referenica , pongamso el primer par, con el tester en tension.
y luego armo  los demas pares con el tester en ohmetro.

tengo arriba y abajo los pares A, B,C ..........
asi que ahora que estoy arriba agarro a cada par y les defino A1 yA2 
B1 yB2 
(hay que llevar cinta o etiquetas adhesivas y que se escriban, por que si se olvidan eso y tiene que bajar a pedirle a lso muchachos que estan  en el medio.....)

ahora bajo.
y abro las uniones que hice de a parejas A, B, C .........dejo las marcas eso si .
y bueno, saben como sigue .


y culito salvado


----------



## Nepper (Nov 28, 2010)

epa! no se me había ocurrido lo de la pila para identificar el lado inicial... muy buena...
En realidad, me vino la idea cuando estaba laburando, había un transformador-estabilizador que siempre saltaba. Cuando vinieron los que vendieron el transformador a ver que pasaba, pensaban que la tierra estaba mal conectada, o directamente, no estaba conectada (tal vez el cable estaba defectuoso o el borne no estaba bien apretado). Al tablero venian 2 cables de tierra identicos, y solo uno estaba conectado al transformador. Entonces, para saber cual de los dos era la tierra del transformador, (el transformador estaba a 4 metros del tablero) empalmaron una fase y la tierra en el lado del tranformador (obviamente cortaron la electricidad), luego en el tablero, empezaron a tocar continuidad con el tester, tocando las fases y la tierra, hasta que identificaron que cable era la tierrra del transformador.
Muy buena idea... claro que muchos ya lo conocían, pero yo no XD


----------



## asherar (Mar 14, 2011)

No sé si este ya lo habían subido. 

Los rectángulos verticales son resistencias R1 y R2. 
Las líneas curvas grandes son cables de resistencia despreciable frente a R1 y R2. 
El círculo naranja es un tubo muy largo (visto desde una punta) rodeado por un bobinado que alimenta el campo B. 
El circuito principal es una única espira que se completa con R1 y R2. 
V1 y V2 son dos lecturas hechas con dos voltímetros ideales iguales (o el mismo).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2011)

Es un transformador abierto y estás leyendo las tensiones en sentidos opuestos.

Es lógico que si las R son distintas , los valores absolutos de las tensiones desarrolladas sean distintas y entonces si una se hace positiva la otra se haga negativa . . . mi no entender el sentido de enigma 



Ver el archivo adjunto 49755


----------



## asherar (Mar 14, 2011)

El enigma es que aunque ambos voltímetros están conectados a los mismos puntos, dan lecturas 
diferentes, tanto en signo como en valor absoluto. 
Con un solo votímetro bastaría, ya que los cables, como no tienen resistencia tampoco generan 
caída de tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2011)

Los dos segmentos de cable no generan caida de tensión , pero si generan tensión y corriente al ser medias espiras de un transformador che  !


----------



## asherar (Mar 15, 2011)

Cierto, pero eso no explica que la lectura del voltímetro dependa de qué lado se coloca.

Lo pongo de una forma más simétrica para que no haya dudas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2011)

Porque supongamos que en ese momento la variación del campo hace que la corriente gire hacia la derecha


----------



## asherar (Mar 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los dos segmentos de cable no generan caida de tensión , pero si generan tensión y corriente al ser medias espiras de un transformador che  !



No generan corriente, sino una fem total (que se gasta repartida en cada resistencia). 
El circuito equivalente es : 

L + R1 + R2 (para no hacer el dibujo de nuevo)

La ecuación de tensiones de Kirchoff da: 

fem - V1 - V2 = 0

y por la ecuación de la corriente:

I1 = I2. 

Pero aún así, ¿ por qué depende de qué lado ponga el voltímetro, para que la lectura entre los mismos dos puntos sea diferente ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2011)

Ya te dije que la circulación de corriente es circular y las caidas de tensión consecuentes con ese sentido.


----------



## asherar (Mar 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . mi no entender el sentido de enigma



Será que yo no comprendo la respuesta ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## sornyacolores (Mar 16, 2011)

Yo les tengo uno... aunque mas bien es de logica.. Digamos que vas a la tienda de mascotas y compras una ratoncita, sabes la capacidad de reproduccion de las mismas, cuando estaba en casa tenia 1 dia de nacida, pero a los 20 dias ya puede tener crias, en total 7 crias, pero sus crias a la vez se reproducen, y asi.. dentro de un año.. ¿cuantas ratonas tendras?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2011)

La misma , porque no compraste el ratón  !


----------



## sornyacolores (Mar 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La misma , porque no compraste el ratón  !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2011)

Soy famosote ¡ Hurraaaaaaaaa !


----------



## sornyacolores (Mar 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Soy famosote ¡ Hurraaaaaaaaa !



Si 5 gatos pueden atrapar 5 ratones en 5 Minutos... cuantos gatos necesitaremos para matar 100 ratones en 100 minutos?


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 16, 2011)

Atrapar y matar no es lo mismo, pero asumiria que necesitas de los mismos 5 gatos, no??
Saludos


----------



## sornyacolores (Mar 16, 2011)

ericklarva dijo:


> Atrapar y matar no es lo mismo, pero asumiria que necesitas de los mismos 5 gatos, no??
> Saludos


pero si, 5 gatos.. saludos


----------



## Nepper (Mar 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 49906


¿esta es la respuesta correcta???


----------



## asherar (Mar 17, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> ¿esta es la respuesta correcta???



De la pregunta:





> " ¿ por qué depende de qué lado ponga el voltímetro, para que la lectura entre los mismos dos puntos sea diferente ?"


Nones. ..........................


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2011)

Porque los conductores son una espira y están generando y aunque sean de cero ohm no son equipotenciales.

Consideremos que el campo está variando , entonces en ese instante será :



Ahora lo dibujo con el campo variando hacia el otro lado para que se cumpla que si *V1>0 => V2<0*

Saludos !


----------



## asherar (Mar 17, 2011)

En este circuito (habiendo inducción magnética) el concepto de función potencial no se aplica. 

Ateniéndome al nombre del post debo decir que la respuesta a las preguntas del primer dibujo 
son "acertadas". Ahora quiero saber si son "comprendidas".
Conste que se trata de un experimento real, NO es una abstracción teórica, y lo que pasa lo 
he visto con mis propios ojos. 

Reformulo la pregunta para que quede más claro el punto en cuestión (ver figura).
Equivale a preguntarse por qué da lo mismo apoyar la punta del téster cerca de la R 
o en un punto intermedio entre ambas.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 17, 2011)

Pues, perdón por entrometerme jejej, sigo pensando que dosmetros ya dió la solución, si se trata de conductores "perfectos" no deben tener caida de tensión en su segmento y por lo tanto lo que se mide es la diferencia de voltajes según la ley de kirchhoff y así que en la realidad no importa en que nodo o punto tomes la lectura.
Lo que en un principio pensé preguntabas era el porque se obtenía una lectura diferente con solo cambiar de lado al multímetro. Ya se lo iba a atribuir a las puntas jajajaj.
Saludos
Si lo que digo son puras tonterías( que creo lo es ) no lo tomes en cuenta jejej


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2011)

Ahí vas a leer la resta de las dos tensiones


----------



## asherar (Mar 17, 2011)

Recomiendo empezar por repasar algunos conceptos como el de fem, y de potencial eléctrico (electróstático). 
En realidad la cosa se torna más "fisiquera", lo que a más de uno puede incomodar.
Hay una explicación cualitativa, pero prefiero que primero cada uno elabore la suya.

Una pista (más preguntas).


----------



## asherar (Mar 19, 2011)

Como nadie comenta más nada, supongo que ya se habrán dado cuenta. 
En las figuras anteriores es 
a) V=0 y 
b) V = I (R1+R2) = fem total.

En la figura de abajo la rama del voltímetro forma también una espira con R1, por la que 
atraviesa campo magnético. 
Lo que importa es cuánto campo B lo atraviesa (y a qué velocidad cambia), no la forma de 
la espira, por eso no importa dónde toque con las puntas al medir: el campo encerrado es el mismo (idealmente). 
Ver el archivo adjunto 49969
La cuestión de qué caída estoy midiendo, depende de qué resistencia queda en paralelo con el voltímetro: si el voltímerto cierra espira con R1, entonces V queda en paralelo con R2, y por eso mide V=I.R2 (con su signo). 

Aclaración:
En el caso ideal el solenoide es infinito y no hay campo B afuera. 
En el caso real algunas líneas de campo retornan por fuera, y tanto más grande sea el tamaño de la espira tanto más restan a la fem del caso ideal. 

En cuanto a la interpretación "fisiquera", la fem NO proviene de una función potencial porque 
al colocar el solenoide el espacio se hace múltiplemente conexo. Es decir que para ir 
imaginariamente de un punto a otro del espacio se puede elegir dos caminos con diferente fem, 
según que los caminos encierren el solenoide o no. 
En el caso de potencial eléctrico (electrostático) cualquier camino da la misma fem.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 19, 2011)

Vaya, me agrada saber que no estaba tan errado:


> Lo que en un principio pensé preguntabas era el porque se obtenía una  lectura diferente con solo cambiar de lado al multímetro. Ya se lo iba a  atribuir a las puntas jajajaj.


jejeje
Saludos


----------



## asherar (Abr 7, 2011)

Un señor vive en el piso 10. 
Todos los días, al ir a trabajar baja en el ascensor desde su piso a la Planta Baja normalmente. 
En cambio al volver, aunque no le gusta subir escaleras, va en ascensor hasta el piso 7 y de ahí sube 
por la escalera hasta el décimo. 
¿ Por qué hace esto ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2011)

Yo no tendría ese problema


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2011)

Porque Dosme no le hace caballito.

Si así fuera, bajaría hasta el piso 6 en ascensor y el resto al trotecito feliz (insultando a 2m) y a la vuelta iría hasta el 10.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2011)

Satamente


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Un señor vive en el piso 10.
> Todos los días, al ir a trabajar baja en el ascensor desde su piso a la Planta Baja normalmente.
> En cambio al volver, aunque no le gusta subir escaleras, va en ascensor hasta el piso 7 y de ahí sube
> por la escalera hasta el décimo.
> ¿ Por qué hace esto ?


 

dejalos alejandro , son del campo, no saben de ascensores.
hay varias posibilidades:

1 : en la cabina el boton de PB funciona bien , pero los pulsadores de lso pisos altos (8 en mas) no funcionan y el pu%& consorcio no lo hace arreglar.

2 : ya alguna vez el señor tuvo que usar las escaleras a esa hora de la tarde y vio que la vecina del piso 8 o 9 deja la puerta abierta mientras ella se pasea por su casa en bombachita o sin corpiño  .
basta *UNA* sola vez que la veas para que de ahi en mas *SIEMPRE* uses las escaleras.
seguro ya le pregunto al encargado y por la mañana nunca esta ella, sino tambien bajaba por ellas a la mañana ,  pero por la tarde al volver si esta.


bueno, yo ya di 2 posibilidades REALES y humanas.


----------



## asherar (Abr 8, 2011)

Creo que dosme la sabe "lunga".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2011)

JAJAJA 

Menos la espira de los cables del Tester del otro  

Eso justificaba el nucleo laaaaaaaaaaargo 

Saludos !


----------



## asherar (Abr 9, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo no tendría ese problema


¿ O sea que los 2 m son a lo alto ? Jeje. 

Claro: éste era enano !!! Y no llegaba al botón del 7mo. 

(Gracias 2M por insinuar y no revelar de entrada)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2011)

De nada che , cuando la sabemos , a veces damos una pista pero la dejamos para otro. 

Algunos piensan que soy radioaficionado , y no , mido 1,98 descalzo 

El diámetro no lo digo 

Saludos  !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 9, 2011)

> Un señor vive en el piso 10. Todos los días, al ir a trabajar baja en el ascensor desde su piso a la Planta Baja normalmente. En cambio al volver, aunque no le gusta subir escaleras, va en ascensor hasta el piso 7 y de ahí sube por la escalera hasta el décimo. ¿ Por qué hace esto ?


Porque en el séptimo, hace una visita higiénica


----------



## asherar (Abr 10, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Porque en el séptimo, hace una visita higiénica


Eso lo contesta la mayoría. 
De ser así, yo la la visita la haría por la mañana. 
A la vuelta del trabajo es más difícil "remontarla" porque uno ya viene cansado.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 10, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Un señor vive en el piso 10.
> Todos los días, al ir a trabajar baja en el ascensor desde su piso a la Planta Baja normalmente.
> En cambio al volver, aunque no le gusta subir escaleras, va en ascensor hasta el piso 7 y de ahí sube
> por la escalera hasta el décimo.
> ¿ Por qué hace esto ?


Si usara baston podría llegar al piso 10 XD... El milagro de la tecnología


----------



## ericklarva (Abr 11, 2011)

A lo mejor el señor tiene problemas matemáticos...


----------



## Nepper (Abr 11, 2011)

WOW!!! con ese ascensor podes viajar a otra dimensión!!

PS: ascensor va con SC?... ni ganas de abrir el word... tarda mucho...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 11, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> PS: ascensor va con SC?... ni ganas de abrir el word... tarda mucho...


Sombrear mas un click secundario y ya tienes la palabra buscada por Google (si usas Chrome o Mozilla): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascensor

Otra: usar el corrector ortográfico de los mencionados navegadores


----------



## Nepper (Abr 11, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Sombrear mas un click secundario y ya tienes la palabra buscada por Google (si usas Chrome o Mozilla): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascensor
> 
> Otra: usar el corrector ortográfico de los mencionados navegadores


epa! nunca me había dado cuenta del click derecho...

con respecto a los correctores de los repectos exploradores, estoy en la pc de mi hermano y no lo tiene agregado...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 11, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> epa! nunca me había dado cuenta del click derecho...
> 
> con respecto a los correctores de los repectos exploradores, estoy en la pc de mi hermano y no lo tiene agregado...



Ya somos 2! Ni me había dado cuenta! Bendito Firefox!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 11, 2011)

peor soy yo ....quise usar el corrector en la pantalla y despues no lo podia sacar ...

expliquen bien che... algunso no estamos cancheros ccon la compu ...


----------



## Nepper (Abr 13, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> expliquen bien che... algunso no estamos cancheros ccon la compu ...


te juro que casi ni lo veo 

Paso uno: Escribís la oración
yo avia hablado con fernandob

Paso dos: Dudamos


Paso tres: seleccionamos la duda
yo avia hablado con fernandob

Paso cuatro: hacemos click derecho (si tenemos Google crome o firefox) y seleccionamos "buscar en google"
Buscar en "google"

Paso cinco: nos fijamos si estaba mal.


PS: en el Opera solamente se puede hacer con palabras que no formen parte de un formulario, o sea, las que están fijas en la pagina y no las que estás escribiendo...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 13, 2011)

ha no....un lio de pasos y encima tenes que ir a google.
para eso escribo en el word que me avisa solo .

(apuntaste mal con la flecha :
yo avia hablado con fernandob

era en habia .
eso es lo bueno de el word, que te subraya las cosas mal, yo tarde en avivarme, al principio pensaba :
"que lindo , como me subraya lo que se le canta" 
hasta que cai.

incluso el clip ese con ojos.me costo sacarlo :enfadado:
y ahora tengo en el taller la compu nueva que tiene un word nuevo ...un asco .... no se por que la gente tiene la costumbre de cambiar todo.
incluso lo que anda bien .


----------



## Nepper (Abr 14, 2011)

> (apuntaste mal con la flecha :
> yo avia hablado con fernandob


na! ya sabía, era un ejemplo-chiste...



> incluso el clip ese con ojos.me costo sacarlo :enfadado:
> y ahora tengo en el taller la compu nueva que tiene un word nuevo ...un asco .... no se por que la gente tiene la costumbre de cambiar todo.
> incluso lo que anda bien .


el clip ese... fijate que en el 2003 no aparece mas.... el pueblo habla...

si, el 2007 que cambiaron todo, lamento decirte que es bastante cómodo. Con el autocad hicieron lo mismo y me resulta bastante cómodo... hasta me hise una cinta con mi apodo! me acostumbre porque lo uso en el laburo, porque si no me quedo a muerte con el openoffice.org


----------



## fernandob (Abr 14, 2011)

me imagine ..brillaba en la oscuridad ese avia 

y lo otro,, tendre que verlo, pero vos me decis que lo usas en el trabajo, yo no , solo lo uso un poco de vez en cunado, por eso tener que aprender, descubrir las nuevas cosas y funciones es un fastidio, no tengo tiempo.
no niego que me gustaria, pero que me enseñe una profesora....tipo la megan fox.
aunque , soy lento para aprender,me distraigo ante cualquier escote.digo, ruido.


----------



## lubeck (May 5, 2011)

Einstein escribió este problema al inicio de siglo y dijo que el 68 % de la población mundial no puede resolverlo 

*1.* Hay 5 casas de diferentes colores.
*2.* En cada casa vive una persona de diferente nacionalidad.
*3.* Estos 5 propietarios beben diferentes bebidas, fuman diferentes cigarros y tiene cada uno, diferente de los demás, cierto animal.
*4.* Ninguno de ellos tiene el mismo animal, fuma el mismo cigarro ni bebe la misma bebida.
La pregunta es: ¿Quién tiene el pez? 
Pistas:
*01.* El inglés vive en la casa roja
*02.* El sueco tiene perro.
*03.* El danés toma té.
*04.* El noruego vive en la primera casa.
*05.* El alemán fuma prince.
*06.* La casa verde queda inmediatamente a la izquierda de la blanca.
*07.* El dueño de la casa verde toma café.
*08.* La persona que fuma pall mall cría pájaros.
*09.* El dueño de la casa amarilla fuma durnhill.
*10.* El hombre que vive en la casa del centro toma leche.
*11.* El hombre que fuma blends vive al lado del que tiene un gato.
*12.* El hombre que tiene un caballo vive al lado que fuma durnhill.
*13.* El hombre que fuma bluemaster toma cerveza.
*14.* El hombre que fuma blends es vecino del que toma agua.
*15.* El noruego vive al lado de la casa azul.

fuente.. copypaste

pd. si tiene solucion...


----------



## sp_27 (May 5, 2011)

el aleman tiene el pez


----------



## lubeck (May 5, 2011)

> el aleman tiene el pez


sip...
es correcto sofi...


----------



## Chico3001 (May 7, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> el aleman tiene el pez



Eso es trampa... excel le resolvio el acertijo!!!!


----------



## sp_27 (May 7, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Eso es trampa... excel le resolvio el acertijo!!!!


, seeee, ¡¡¡¡como no!!!!

Es que es más fácil ir probando con excel que con papel y lapiz, y pues se resuelve de manera similar a los sudokus (a lo que soy aficionada)


----------



## fernandob (May 7, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> pues se resuelve de manera similar a los sudokus (a lo que soy aficionada)


 
entonces.....solo con hacer populares a lso sudokus ya torces al prediccion de einstein r



lubeck dijo:


> Einstein escribió este problema al inicio de siglo y dijo que el 68 % de la población mundial no puede resolverlo
> 
> ...


 

mira vos como subis el indice de inteligencia de la poblacion


----------



## sp_27 (May 7, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> entonces.....solo con hacer populares a lso sudokus ya torces al prediccion de einstein r
> 
> mira vos como subis el indice de inteligencia de la poblacion


               .


----------



## Nepper (May 12, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> entonces.....solo con hacer populares a lso sudokus ya torces al prediccion de einstein r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


primero que todo, estoy en desacuerdo que el sudoku  te hace mas inteligente...
(es como dice fernandob)

El sudoku solamente te enseña a jugar mejor el sudoku.

Además, el juego de lógica posteado es un clásico de "juegos de lógica" de varias editoriales donde ya te ponen la tablita armada para que solamente tildes y lo saques...







Ademas no creo que porque lo haya hecho einstein tenga mayor credibilidad... al fin y al cabo era una persona...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 12, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> el aleman tiene el pez



off ,no una coyotada,,
al acuarofilo alemán le quiero vender mojaras,acá salen gratis y aya cuestan mas de 100 euros ¡¡¡¡ y pensar las e freido ¡¡¡¡ me comi miles de euros¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## capitanp (May 13, 2011)

Aca les dejo una que va a dar que hablar


Supongamos dos autos de igual masa chocando de frente en los siguientes casos

1 - choque entre dos autos uno de ellos a 20 km/h y el otro a 60 km/h

2 - los dos autos chocan a 40 km/h

3 - un auto a 80 km/h embiste a otro auto parado

¿cual es el choque que destruye mas a los coches?


----------



## lubeck (May 13, 2011)

Yo digo que la 3....

aunque todos  dan 80km


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2011)

La energía puesta en juego sería la misma ¿no?


----------



## Chico3001 (May 13, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> Aca les dejo una que va a dar que hablar
> 
> 
> Supongamos dos autos de igual masa chocando de frente en los siguientes casos
> ...



El primero..... a mi modo de ver es como si una bola grande le pegara a una pequeña


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> Aca les dejo una que va a dar que hablar
> 
> 
> Supongamos dos autos de igual masa chocando de frente en los siguientes casos
> ...


 
intuitivamente , por lo que he visto y deduzco , asi mientras pienso :
*2 - los dos autos chocan a 40 km/h*
vehiculos similares, iguales condiciones = daño 
*1 - choque entre dos autos uno de ellos a 20 km/h y el otro a 60 km/h*
*3 - un auto a 80 km/h embiste a otro auto parado*
estas 2 condiciones son similares , una se da en mayor grado que la otra, pero son similares .
vemos que uno de los vehiculos posee mas energia, o cantidad de movimiento que el otro.
eso de masa POR velocidad .

asi que me da la impresion de que el vehiculo que posee mayor cantidad de movimiento , (suponemos que ambos tienen la misma) sera el menos dañado.

es un poco cuando uno se quiere hacer el kung-fu y con una mano quiere romper una madera: 
a la mano le esta entregando una velocidad , asi posee mas energia de impacto.

PERO , me da la impresion de que en esto debe haber un cierto punto .......si sigo pensando en el caso de el salamin que quiere romper una madera con la mano :
si la mano (masa y velocidad) es suficiente para vencer a la masa de esa madera:
gana la mano.

pero si no es suficiente :
la madera se la aguanta y la mano es la que recibe el daño.


claro que en el caso anterior decimos que ambos vehiculos son iguales, para el caso que todo el vehiculo tiene la misma densidad.

ah...........otro ejemplo de eso de masa por velocidad es esas maquinas que cortan metales y hasta vidrios con un chorro de agua.

*¿cual es el choque que destruye mas a los coches?[/*
claro, tu pregunta final es la confusa, como evaluar el daño ?? 
si preguntases :
¿ en que caso se libera mas energia? seria otra cosa 
pero evaluar el daño de un vehiculo....eso es dificil
2 autos medio hechos bolsa quizas el mecanico lso pueda reparar, pero uno IRRECUPERABLE a costa de otro con solo raspones ......
en fin.


----------



## Cacho (May 13, 2011)

Apostaría por el segundo caso: Los dos a 40.

En los otros dos escenarios el resultado final siempre es un desplazamiento en una dirección, la misma que lleva el auto que más energía trae, esto es el que va más rápido. Ese desplazamiento es energía cinética que no se "aprovechó" en la deformacion del choque.

Al ir los dos a la misma velocidad, el choque se da en un punto y de ahí ya no se mueven los dos móviles. Toda la energía se traduce en deformación y nada resulta en movimiento posterior.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 13, 2011)

Preguntemosle a un experto....


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Apostaría por el segundo caso: Los dos a 40.
> 
> En los otros dos escenarios el resultado final siempre es un desplazamiento en una dirección, la misma que lleva el auto que más energía trae, esto es el que va más rápido. Ese desplazamiento es energía cinética que no se "aprovechó" en la deformacion del choque.
> 
> ...


 
cacho , yo he visto algunso videos y cuando un vehiculo impacta contra otro que esta quieto suele pasar cualquier cosa, en lso extremso conocidos :
el quieto es una masa capaz de soportar el impacto (masa densidad y demas yerbas... en fin , es una pared de adoquines gigante:
el correcaminos se hace POLVO.

ahora si el distraido es una masa menor que la que viene a lso piques ....... pues que la que viene a lso piques LA PARTE EN 2 sufriendo esta minimo daño.
esto se suele ver en accidentes de autos , donde el que venia volando solo sufre pequeños daños en su trompa  mientras que el otro si fue impactado por el medio es PARTIDO EN 2 .

pero ........simplemente empujarlo ??? ..........nooo


----------



## Cacho (May 14, 2011)

El planteo real es una cosa, Fer, el planteo teórico (el que hace el Capi) es otra.

En el modelo, si ambos son de la misma masa (como dice), ambos iguales y chocan de frente, asumiendo que ambos son capaces de rodar después del choque (o al menos el que menor energía lleva), el daño mayor debería darse cuando ambos tienen la misma velocidad al chocar.

Toda la energía cinética se disipa en el choque plástico (deformación) y nada queda como cinética. Si no, el choque tendrá una componente elástica y en eso una parte de la energía cinética se transfiere al otro móvil (no se rompe tanto).


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2011)

tenes razon...no habia pensado en eso.

lo que pasa es que yo siempre atropelle a viejitas indefensas


----------



## Cacho (May 14, 2011)

Pero ojo, que las sillas de ruedas por ahí te rompen la parrilla o te rayan el capot si vuelan por encima.
Hay viejas indefensas y viejas que sólo lo aparentan...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Al ir los dos a la misma velocidad, el choque se da en un punto y de ahí ya no se mueven los dos móviles. Toda la energía se traduce en deformación y nada resulta en movimiento posterior.




Estás asumiendo que sólo en ese caso se da un choque perfectamente inelástico. Por qué?


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Pero ojo, que las sillas de ruedas por ahí te rompen la parrilla o te rayan el capot si vuelan por encima.
> Hay viejas indefensas y viejas que sólo lo aparentan...


 
una vez una me rompio la parrilla, el mecanico encontro una dentadura incrustada .........:enfadado:, encima , las visceras le quitan adherencia a las ruedas......:enfadado:


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2011)

La energía cinética inicial del sistema es:
Ec0 = 1/2 m V1^2 +  1/2 m V2^2​Después de la colisión, que se supone inelástica, van a seguir moviéndose (solo 1er y 3er caso)
La energía cinética posterior al choque será:
Ec1 = 1/2 * 2m * Vcm^2
donde Vcm = (V1+V2)/2 es la velocidad del centro de masa.
(ojo, V1 y V2 tienen diferente signo)​
Ahora, Ec0 - Ec1 es la energía que se nos fué en deformación por el choque, si se hacen números se verá que es la misma en los tres casos.

Pero eso pasaría si a los autos les hubieran quedado intactos las ruedas y los ejes y siguieran marchando unidos sin problemas, o si hubieran chocado en una pista de hielo o en el espacio .

Como al problema lo posteó Capitanp, suponemos se produce en rutas argentinas donde debido al pésimo estado de pavimento y banquinas, luego del choque las ruedas se bloquearán en los pozos y comenzarán a dar tumbos hasta la destrucción total.

Por lo tanto Ec1 también terminará en deformación --> la peor parte se la llevará entonces el sistema con mayor energía cinética inicial  Ec0 = 1/2 m V1^2 +  1/2 m V2^2  --> *el caso 3*


----------



## asherar (May 14, 2011)

En iguales condiciones, se puede esperar igual daño de chapa.
Pero en el caso 3, si además el parado está en cambio, además se daña la caja.

Por fuerte que choquen no creo que queden pegados.
Visto desde el CM, la energía cinética residual se mide por cuánto se separan  (rebotan) 
luego de chocar.


----------



## Cacho (May 14, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Estás asumiendo que sólo en ese caso se da un choque perfectamente inelástico. Por qué?


Porque sólo ahí ambos móviles llevan la misma energía (igual velocidad, pero en sentido contrario). Ambos deberían quedar detenidos en el punto de impacto (a menos que sea una ruta argentina, como bien dice Eduardo).

Creo que todo dependerá entonces de la rigidez de los dos cuerpos, eso dirá qué tanto se van a deformar antes de rebotar (como dice Ale) o de hacerse un moño y seguir rodando (si acaso sobrara algo de energía). Me sigue cerrando más la idea de los 40-40 por más que sea el sistema con menos energía...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2011)

(Pero el hecho de que se continúen moviendo no implica que no haya un choque perfectamente inelástico). Debido a las otras fuerzas que interactúan (fricción contra el suelo, por ejemplo), se podría decir que en los tres casos terminan detenidos. 




Eduardo dijo:


> Como al problema lo posteó Capitanp, suponemos se produce en rutas argentinas donde debido al pésimo estado de pavimento y banquinas, luego del choque las ruedas se bloquearán en los pozos y comenzarán a dar tumbos hasta la destrucción total.



En ningún momento dijo que la colisión era en pavimento. Podría haber sido en arena


----------



## dukex (May 14, 2011)

Hola a todos...


Estoy de acuerdo con que los 2 deben ir a igual velocidad para obtener la mayor destruccion....

A menos  que el auto estacionado esté anclado al piso


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2011)

ha... la respuesta de eduardo es contundente,.... yo ya ni me habia acordado de la formula, la cual menciona que la velocidad ES AL CUADRADO , asi que eso define algo .

yo las formulas desde que me vino la andropausia ni me las acuerdo 
pero siempre dicen mucho.
1/2 de masa ..........y la velocidad AL CUADRADO.

asi que cuando me encuentre frente a frente a un tren que se me viene.......nada de irme a un costado.......CORRO MAS RAPIDO y seguro que lo hago moco 
supongo que me ira mejor que si lo espero quieto .,



dukex dijo:


> Hola a todos...
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con que los 2 deben ir a igual velocidad para obtener la mayor destruccion....
> ...


 
la mayor destruccion se logra con 4 borrachos adentro de el vehiculo rodeados de botellas de wisky y unos bidones de nafta por que se enteraron que el petroleo subiria de precio y decidieron invertir (estaban festejando acerca de su negocio ) .


bueno, se pone interesante ya que se acoparon un par de personas que saben de ecuaciones y fisica y gustan de pelearse .
la cosa creo yo que no solo es acerca de la cantidad de energia que hay en juego, que se ha aclarado con las cuentas que la velocidad importa.
aca en la pregunta la duda es "que hace mas daño" , y eso siempre es discutible.
lo que pone chico es cierto .
pero yo recuerdo variso casos de choques en el que el bolido que iba a gran velocidad "parte " al estatico .
y recorde un caso que me facino que fue la historia de un cientifico que pudo probar sus teorias en vida con los cometas .......
a ver si encuentro el nombre 

aca esta:




 
el cientifico , astronomo o no recuerdo que era decia que un gran crater no tenia por que representar a un gran cometa.
ya que un pequeño cuerpo que choque a gran velocidad contra la tierra dejaria un crater de un diametro muchisimo mayor que el de el mismo cometa.
y bueno, se dio la posibilidad de ver a un grupo de cometas que se dirigian a jupiter e impactarian, y asi "quedo demostrado" .



por eso es que ........
la cosa creo que sigue discutible:
los 2 que van a igual velocidad como dice chico se supone que se hacen moco como un acordeon disipando toda la energia en la DEFORMACION.

sin embargo el caso 3 tiene una mayor cantidad de energia debido a que uno de ellos tiene toda la velocidad y 
es mas 80 al cuadrado que 40 al cuadrado por 2


----------



## sp_27 (May 15, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> Aca les dejo una que va a dar que hablar
> 
> 
> Supongamos dos autos de igual masa chocando de frente en los siguientes casos
> ...


El choque que destruye más a los coches es aquel donde yo esté conduciendo


----------



## lubeck (May 15, 2011)

> asi que cuando me encuentre frente a frente a un tren que se me viene.......nada de irme a un costado.......CORRO MAS RAPIDO y seguro que lo hago moco
> supongo que me ira mejor que si lo espero quieto .,


 
 casi me hago pipi...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2011)

Ya nos enteraremos del resultado del choque frontal .

A mi , del último choque frontal me quedó un chichón . . . y a la puerta del placard no le pasó nada 

Aquí el siguiente acertijo.

¿ Que pasó aquí ?


----------



## lubeck (May 21, 2011)

La del gorrito negro se tiro un pum!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2011)

No no no , nótese la leve inclinación lateral del Rey


----------



## Tacatomon (May 21, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no no , nótese la leve inclinación lateral del Rey



Pues ya diste la respuesta LOL


----------



## lubeck (May 21, 2011)

aaahhhh,, entonce fue el rey!!!..  nnaaaa  ni idea...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2011)

Don Felipe (90) se ca__ó en el protocolo real 

En realidad no es Rey , es consorte de la Reina


----------



## lubeck (May 21, 2011)

Oppp.. o sea que se confirma!... los reyes tambien c*g*n...


----------



## sp_27 (May 23, 2011)

¿vieron la cara que puso la reina?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2011)

La reina es la mas profesional , sonrie con cara de Poker

El consorte pone sonrisa de H de P

Los nietos son lo más !

Y "el  Carlos" hace una mirada protocolar


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola, yo les traigo otro juego... no es precisamente un *qué es*, sino más bien un *cuánto es* 

Veamos, en la siguiente imagen se aprecia un circuito de resistencias mixtas, es decir, en serie y en paralelo.







Como pueden apreciar, cada resistencia es de *1k* (y 5% tolerancia ), por lo tanto, todo lo que hay que hacer es indicar el valor "*equivalente*", en ohms, de este circuito.

Ya sé que es re-que-te contra básico para los entendidos... pero dará qué pensar a los novatos y a algunos otros también... (ji ji ji)

Pueden dar sólo el resultado o, si quieren, plasmar la expresión matemática para justificar 

Se atreven ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 12, 2011)

A ver... Las 2 en serie dan 2K, por lo que la formula sería:

Rt = ((R1a + R1b) * R2 * (R3a + R3b)) / (R1 + R2 + R3)

entonces serían:

(2000 * 1000 * 2000) / (2000 + 1000 + 2000) = 500Ω


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 12, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> = 500Ω



Aquí es cuando suena un timbre "*guek*" que significa "*error*" 

Al final cuento la respuesta correcta.... dejemos que otros sigan participando o puedes intentarlo más adelante...

"*siga participando*"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2011)

¿ para que sirve la resistencia del medio ?


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ para que sirve la resistencia del medio ?



:cabezon: sigan cabeceándose con la respuesta....

 AAAAAAAAA un electrónico debería saberlo...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 12, 2011)

¿sirve              ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2011)

Hay un chiste de por que el 7 tiene un palito al medio , y es que cuando leyeron el 7º mandamiento de : - No desearás la mujer de tu prójimo , los negros dijeron . . .  - Táchalo , táchalo


. . .  quitenle el palito a la H


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay un chiste de por que el 7 tiene un palito al medio , y es que cuando leyeron el 7º mandamiento de : - No desearás la mujer de tu prójimo , los negros dijeron . . .  - Táchalo , táchalo


 
 yo pensé que le agregarías a la frase "- No desearás la mujer de tu prójimo... la parte: *ni a tu prójimo*"... 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> quitenle el palito a la H



shhhhhit...  sople.... que lo resuelvan solitos para que jugando aprendan....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> yo pensé que le agregarías a la frase "- No desearás la mujer de tu prójimo... la parte: *ni a tu prójimo*"...


 

No no , para no pecar mejor en vez de desearla . . .  es tenerla


----------



## Xander (Jul 12, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Veamos, en la siguiente imagen se aprecia un circuito de resistencias mixtas, es decir, en serie y en paralelo.
> 
> Como pueden apreciar, cada resistencia es de *1k* (y 5% tolerancia ), por lo tanto, todo lo que hay que hacer es indicar el valor "*equivalente*", en ohms, de este circuito.
> 
> ...



pues, no estan ni en serie ni en paralelo, estan en configuracion triangulo...para resolverlo debes pasar cada triangulo a estrella...

R=1exp3^2/Σ   o sea 1.000.000/3000  =333,33Ω cada R

te quedan 2 R en serie de 333,33Ω, a la vez en paralelo con otro igual lo que equivale a 666,66^2/Σ =333,33

entonces quedarian en serie tres resistensias con sus valores 333,33+333,33+333,33= 333,33 x3 = *999,99Ω*

y con la tolerancia puede llegar a 1KΩ


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 12, 2011)

eso es un circuito capcioso!!!


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 12, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> pues, no estan ni en serie ni en paralelo, estan en configuracion triangulo...



 *WRONG* (sonido de error)



Xander dijo:


> = *999,99Ω* y con la tolerancia puede llegar a 1KΩ



 La respuesta da un valor *exacto!*

Siga participando


----------



## Xander (Jul 12, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> *WRONG* (sonido de error)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja, la dura?...y yo tan seguro que di mi respuesta...no voy a poder dormir!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 12, 2011)

1k
si sa le un kilo ohm


----------



## Xander (Jul 12, 2011)

aaa...

...son 2KΩ, se consideran dos resistores de 1KΩ en serie...por que las otras no tienen nodos...


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 12, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> 1k
> si sa le un kilo ohm



 seguro???


----------



## Xander (Jul 12, 2011)

YO dijo:
			
		

> aaa...
> 
> ...son 2KΩ, se consideran dos resistores de 1KΩ en serie...por que las otras no tienen nodos...



y estoy en lo correcto o no?, no te quiero presionar Datagenius, pero quiero dormir tranquilo


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 12, 2011)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 12, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> y estoy en lo correcto o no?, no te quiero presionar Datagenius, pero quiero dormir tranquilo



Hora de dormir amigo... la verdad es que a pesar de estar en lo correcto o no... no creo que acá convenga dar la explicación.... por un lado, aun no termina y por otro lado, lo podríamos dejar para el hilo de electrónica básica... (no quiero que aparezcan a moderarme ... además, hace rato que no me reía tanto con las respuestas )

Solo es un juego y ganan todos... la profundidad del entendimiento lo daremos el jueves sin falta 

Te agradezco por participar a ti y los demás...


----------



## Dano (Jul 13, 2011)

Fixed.

1k +-5%

PEORES CASOS:

950

1050

Resultados en Ohm.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 13, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


>


Al principio pensé que habría que hacer una transformación Y-delta o algo así, luego pensé que no podría ser tan fácil pero he visto cosas muy simples aquí, pero viendo las respuestas que has dado y fijándome bien en la imagen me hace recordar el *puente de wheatstone*




Y también unas cuantas conchitas de mango que vi en mis exámenes de circuitos

Sólo puedo decir que como las resistencias colocadas verticales son todas iguales entonces no hay diferencia de tensión en los extremos de la resistencia colocada horizontalmente, y tampoco circularía corriente en ese punto, eso sería en el caso ideal de que todas las resistencias valgan exactamente 1kΩ, ahí el resultado sería sumar las ramas verticarles y luego en paralelo, queda*1kΩ
*Pero si las resistencias se consideran reales, tendrían pequeñas diferencias ente ellas y eso tendría como resultado una caída de tensión en la resistencia horizontal; dependiendo de los valores sería ligeramente mayor o menor a 1kΩ


----------



## Xander (Jul 13, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Solo es un juego y ganan todos... la profundidad del entendimiento lo daremos el jueves sin falta



por lo visto ganas tu...



DATAGENIUS dijo:


> hace rato que no me reía tanto con las respuestas


lo digo por eso...:cabezon:



sp_27 dijo:


> Al principio pensé que habría que hacer una transformación Y-delta o algo así, luego pensé que no podría ser tan fácil pero he visto cosas muy simples aquí, pero viendo las respuestas que has dado y fijándome bien en la imagen me hace recordar el *puente de wheatstone*...


me imagine lo mismo...


----------



## Nepper (Jul 13, 2011)

Hay que resolverlo por mallas, no lo voy a hacer porque desaprové esa materia


----------



## tatatira (Jul 13, 2011)

thevenin..........................................


----------



## maton00 (Jul 13, 2011)

_*500*__* ohmios???*_
talvez??


----------



## flacastfyupn (Jul 13, 2011)

Yo buscaria la matriz de impedancia por redes de 2 puertos.... 
O me estoy complicando?


----------



## maton00 (Jul 13, 2011)

la de enmedio no sirve ni para estorbar ahi marca 1k!!
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 13, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Al principio pensé que habría que hacer una transformación Y-delta o algo así, luego pensé que no podría ser tan fácil pero he visto cosas muy simples aquí, pero viendo las respuestas que has dado y fijándome bien en la imagen me hace recordar el *puente de wheatstone*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eso el puente es el hilo del problema


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 13, 2011)

para mi es 1K, raro que todavia nadie agarro 5 resistencias y midio


----------



## maton00 (Jul 13, 2011)

yo medi un kilo
con tester analogico, quitando y poniendo la de enmedio y no varia ni ma...


----------



## Dano (Jul 13, 2011)

Me cag@ en la calculadora de windows, si es 1k, la lógica me decia que tenia que dar 1k pero la calculadora me mostrabab 1.6k :E

Explicacion:

Pasamos el triangulo superior a estrella, por ser equilibrado dividimos cada R entre 3, cada R de la estrella queda de 333Ω

Dos de las puntas de la estrella tienen en serie una R de 1k, la otr apunta que queda va a ser entrada de tension.

Qeudan dos series de 1.333k que en paralelo son 666Ω, 

666Ω quedan en serie con 333Ω y magicamente el resultado es 1k


----------



## Xander (Jul 13, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Me cag@ en la calculadora de windows, si es 1k, la lógica me decia que tenia que dar 1k pero la calculadora me mostrabab 1.6k :E
> 
> Explicacion:
> 
> ...



yo calcule lo mismo, pero según datagenius no era...

...pues ahora opino que es asi:



o sea...dos R de 1kΩ en serie = 1exp3*2= 2kΩ      [megustalaexpresioncientifica]

...expresado el resultado en Ohms "2000Ω"

insisto


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 13, 2011)

No Xander, es así

1kΩ


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 13, 2011)

Si lo piensas, el voltaje en los extremos de la resistencia del medio es nulo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Me cag@ en la calculadora de windows, si es 1k, la lógica me decia que tenia que dar 1k pero la calculadora me mostrabab 1.6k :E
> 
> Explicacion:
> 
> ...


 

 Cuando leí que pusiste 1600 pensé que estabas usando de la mala  . . .  calculadora


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 13, 2011)

Siendo todas las resistencias del mismo valor, por la horizontal, no pasa corriente, ya que no hay diferencia de potencial. Tal como dijo super pinguina, es un puente equilibrado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2011)

*≈ (22,31µf)³ *
..................


----------



## Xander (Jul 13, 2011)

Ya dije esto...





Xander dijo:


> _Post #2860_


Junto con Dano...





Dano dijo:


> Post #2881


Y los demás...


sp_27 dijo:


> Al principio pensé que habría que hacer una transformación Y-delta o algo así, luego pensé que no podría ser tan fácil pero he visto cosas muy simples aquí, pero viendo las respuestas que has dado y fijándome bien en la imagen me hace recordar el *puente de wheatstone*
> 
> Y también unas cuantas conchitas de mango que vi en mis exámenes de circuitos
> 
> ...





sp_27 dijo:


> No Xander, es así
> Ver el archivo adjunto 56547
> 1kΩ





Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Siendo todas las resistencias del mismo valor, por la horizontal, no pasa corriente, ya que no hay diferencia de potencial. Tal como dijo super pinguina, es un puente equilibrado.


Pero Datagenius me respondio lo siguiente...


DATAGENIUS dijo:


> *WRONG* (sonido de error)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cabezon:

a  ver...la respuesta es en ohms?..entonces digo 1000Ω y me viro que tengo ensayo 

es por que solo soy un estudiante?


o por que soy deforme?




a  ver...la respuesta es en ohms?..entonces digo 1000Ω y me viro que tengo ensayo


----------



## dukex (Jul 13, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Al principio pensé que habría que hacer una transformación Y-delta o algo así, luego pensé que no podría ser tan fácil pero he visto cosas muy simples aquí, pero viendo las respuestas que has dado y fijándome bien en la imagen me hace recordar el *puente de wheatstone*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un poco tarde....   estoy deacuerdo con sp,  hay 2 divisores de tensión iguales en paralelo, entonces la resistencia horizontal no tiene una diferencia de potencial... tiene el mismo voltaje en ambos extremos. Supongo que el voltaje es la mitad de la alimentación debido aque son resistencias iguales.

R/ 1kΩ


----------



## Imzas (Jul 13, 2011)

hummm bastante complicado, no si alguna vez aprendi alguna formula relacionada con este tipod e circuitos


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 14, 2011)

1º... qué hago en este otro hilo   me desaparezco un día y me cambian de casa... 

Bueno, les tengo que decir algo... *TODOS GANARON *:buenpost:

Tal como lo anunciara a Xander, por participar ya han ganados todos, los que supieron y los que aprendieron 

Muchos de dieron de :cabezon:, otros tuvieron que volver a :estudiando: pero tal como supuse un circuito tan simple se transformó en todo un caso digno hasta de debate 

La intención pedagógica de este tema era poner de manifiesto que, siendo que sabemos, podemos cometer errores de diagnóstico o de reparación por que suele faltarnos una cualidad llamada *OBSERVACIÓN*, que es diferente de solo *VER*.

Este esquema no fue pensado para enseñarles a calcular resistencias en serie y en paralelo, tampoco para que supieran como analizar mayas... fue para que supieran darse un tiempo para enfrentar una situación cualquiera, colocaran sobre la mesa todas las evaluaciones y presentaran un resultado 

Por su puesto, yo también caí la primera vez que lo vi , pero aprendí más que el resultado correcto... aprendí que un circuito no se enfrenta con lo primero que sepa y se me venga a la mente... *sp_27* proceso la información puesto que con ánimo de calcular en serie y en paralelo se detuvo a ir un poco más allá hasta comparar el circuito con un puente y detectar que este estaba *EQUILIBRADO*. Su observación le permitió encontrar la respuesta correcta y evaluar el circuito no sólo en términos resistivos, sino además en términos "eléctricos".

*maton00 puso*: la de enmedio no sirve ni para estorbar... claro!, pero no se sabe hasta que no se consideran todos los demás análisis y te confundes si tu estás viendo que está ahí formando parte del circuito que analizas.

zeta_bola_1: raro que todavia nadie agarro 5 resistencias y midio...  eso mismo decía yo... hasta que *maton00* lo corroboró.

*Black Tiger1954*: Siendo todas las resistencias del mismo valor, por la horizontal, no pasa corriente, ya que no hay diferencia de potencial. Tal como dijo super pinguina, es un puente equilibrado... por eso digo que no debemos enfrentar el problema con lo primero que sabemos, hay que agregarle *TODO* lo que sabemos.

*Jaz*... sigue participando


----------



## Xander (Jul 14, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> ...tal como supuse un circuito tan simple se transformó en todo un caso digno hasta de debate
> 
> La intención pedagógica de este tema era poner de manifiesto que, siendo que sabemos, podemos cometer errores de diagnóstico o de reparación por que suele faltarnos una cualidad llamada *OBSERVACIÓN*, que es diferente de solo *VER*.
> 
> Este esquema... fue para que supieran darse un tiempo para enfrentar una situación cualquiera, colocaran sobre la mesa todas las evaluaciones y presentaran un resultado :cool



Que bonito...que, bonito...


----------



## Nepper (Jul 14, 2011)

fftopic:
El premio al mejor avatar




JAJAJAJA!!! COMO SE RIE!!! 

Premio a la mejor respuesta!


Fogonazo dijo:


> *≈ (22,31µf)³ *
> ..................



Fin del fftopic:

Demonios... es por esas cosas que desapruebo la materia... ¬_¬


----------



## Xander (Jul 14, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *≈ (22,31µf)³ *



...eso fue una indirecta para decir "están offtopic, movido a acertijos de lógica y comprensión"


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 14, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *≈ (22,31µf)³ *
> ..................



 y yo que me consideraba pillo... este *ser* está fuera de nuestra comprensión y entendimiento


----------



## asherar (Jul 15, 2011)

De todos modos, si bien la respuesta de 1k es correcta para valores exactos de R1=R2=R3=R4=1k, nadie puso cuál es el método para obtener la Requivalente para cualquier valor de R1, R2, R3 y R4, si todos fueran diferentes, al menos por un 5%. 
Dano: ¿ Y si el triángulo no está balanceado ?

La cosa pasa por aplicar *las dos* leyes de Kirchoff *de tensiones y corrientes* para resolver el circuito, y luego  dividir V/I totales.


*Fogonazo* dijo:                     _

_ 
*≈ (22,31µf)³ 
*También puede ser una forma elegante de esquivar el bulto y evitar dar una respuesta correcta.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 15, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> De todos modos, si bien la respuesta de 1k es correcta para valores exactos de R1=R2=R3=R4=1k, nadie puso cuál es el método para obtener la Requivalente para cualquier valor de R1, R2, R3 y R4, si todos fueran diferentes, al menos por un 5%.
> Dano: ¿ Y si el triángulo no está balanceado ?



 Se me pasó decirte que la puedes estudiar acá, justamente en la sección "*Asociación puente*"... yo hice algunos ejemplos y me resultó exacto con los resultados de mi simulador 

Hay que :estudiando: y practicar para no romperse la :cabezon:


----------



## asherar (Jul 15, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Se me pasó decirte que la puedes estudiar acá, justamente en la sección "*Asociación puente*"... yo hice algunos ejemplos y me resultó exacto con los resultados de mi simulador
> 
> Hay que :estudiando: y practicar para no romperse la :cabezon:



Ah, no! Con simulador no vale!!!!



			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> Otro método consiste en aplicar una fem  (E) a la asociación y obtener su resistencia equivalente como relación  de dicha fem y la corriente total demandada (E/I).



Jeje, entonces yo andaba bien orientado (*por lo que puse en blanquitas*).

De todas formas, la solución analítica es medio "sneaky" (traidora).


----------



## asherar (Jul 31, 2011)

Pregunta: 
¿ Cuándo una matriz cuadrada A (real) se puede escribir como proporcional a una matriz de rotación R ?

A = a R

(a es un nro real)


----------



## fernandob (Jul 31, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Pregunta:
> ¿ Cuándo una matriz cuadrada A (real) se puede escribir como proporcional a una matriz de rotación R ?
> 
> A = a R
> ...


suma , resta , multiplicacion , division...........ponele potencia y seno coseno y eso.

mas ......estas dejandonos afuera a casi todos, es como si hablases de agujeros negros (de fisica me refiero) .

al final.terminas jugando vos y eduardo solos.............


----------



## asherar (Jul 31, 2011)

Es que ahora estoy trabado con eso ...   

(y no le quiero preguntar a "Eduler" )   



fernandob dijo:


> estas dejandonos afuera a casi todos,



Qué !  ¿ Querés decir que no hay "nivel" en este foro ?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2011)

1 -- si tiras comida para hamsters vendran hamsters.
si tiras comida para pajaros vendran pajaros.

asi que no pongas eso y luego digas que NO queres............


2 -- nivel hay,m o acaso esa es la unica forma de medicion que conoces??? 
te pongo 2 locas pechugonas que no saben ni sumar y te pregunto:
¿ hay nivel ?? 

te pongo un artista plastico que no sabe sumar pero hace esculturas espectaculares y te pregunto :
hay nivel ??

te pongo unos genios crerativos con la electronica pero que se han olvidado de los calculos que les permitieron llegar a este universo a travez de un agujero negro (por que eso fue hace mucho ya) y te pregunto :
¿ hay nivel ?? 



no seas malo che.............


----------



## Daniele (Ago 1, 2011)

Tres exploradores estan en Africa con 3 canibales. Tienen que cruzar un rio y tienen un bote que tiene lugar solo para 2 personas. ¿Como hacen para cruzar todos si nunca puede haber en ningun momento mas canibales que exploradores?

.........................................................................................

Un explorador tiene que cruzar un rio en un bote que solo tiene 2 lugares. El explorador lleva con el una oveja, un leon y un fardo de alfalfa. ¿Como hace el explorador para cruzar el y todo lo que lleva si: 

1) nunca puede dejar al leon solo con la oveja.
2) nunca puede dejar a la obeja sola con le fardo de alfalfa.

...............................................................................................

Las respuestas en unos dias.

Saludos


----------



## tatatira (Ago 1, 2011)

Son faciles...


Daniele dijo:


> Tres exploradores estan en Africa con 3 canibales. Tienen que cruzar un rio y tienen un bote que tiene lugar solo para 2 personas. ¿Como hacen para cruzar todos si nunca puede haber en ningun momento mas canibales que exploradores?


La simple: un explorador va idea y vuelta varias veces llevando de a uno a los otros exploradores y canibales.
Supongo que falto algun otro dato/restriccion.



Daniele dijo:


> Un explorador tiene que cruzar un rio en un bote que solo tiene 2 lugares. El explorador lleva con el una oveja, un leon y un fardo de alfalfa. ¿Como hace el explorador para cruzar el y todo lo que lleva si:
> 1) nunca puede dejar al leon solo con la oveja.
> 2) nunca puede dejar a la obeja sola con le fardo de alfalfa.


1ro lleva a la oveja
2do vuelve
3ro lleva al leon
4to vuelve con la oveja
5to lleva la alfalfa
6to vuelve
7mo lleva a la oveja


----------



## Daniele (Ago 1, 2011)

La respuesta del primero es incorrecta. Pensar...

En el segundo esta bien, ese es el movimiento que debe hacer el explorador con la oveja, el leon y el fardo de alfalfa.

Nunca puede haber mas canibales que cazadores en ningun momento y en ningun lugar.


----------



## tronik (Ago 1, 2011)

> Un explorador tiene que cruzar un rio en un bote que solo tiene 2 lugares. El explorador lleva con el una oveja, un leon y un fardo de alfalfa. ¿Como hace el explorador para cruzar el y todo lo que lleva si:
> 
> 1) nunca puede dejar al leon solo con la oveja.
> 2) nunca puede dejar a la obeja sola con le fardo de alfalfa.






 primero se cruza el Explorador con la oveja  llegua y deja ala oveja  se regresa solo el explorador 
agarra al leon  se cruza llegando baja al leon recoje ala oveja y se vuelve a regresar llegua por el fardo deja ala oveja y se cruza y luego se regresa por la oveja  y se cruza


----------



## tatatira (Ago 1, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> La respuesta del primero es incorrecta. Pensar...
> 
> En el segundo esta bien, ese es el movimiento que debe hacer el explorador con la oveja, el leon y el fardo de alfalfa.
> 
> Nunca puede haber mas canibales que cazadores en ningun momento *y en ningun lugar*.


Donde decia "y en ningun lugar" el enunciado original?
Suponiendo que son exploradores, deben de tener una soga. La atan a la canoa, cruza un explorador y un canibal, traen de vuelta la canoa vacia tirando de la soga y repeite esto 2 veces mas.


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 1, 2011)

Que sean exploradores suponen muchas cosas, tantas que el simple hecho de "suponer que tienen una soga" es al mismo tiempo una mentira.
Si en el enunciado mencionaras que traen una soga, aún así "de lógica" cuanto metros ha de tener???
Saludos


----------



## Daniele (Ago 1, 2011)

Si bien en el enunciado no decia en ningun lugar, si decia *en ningun momento*, está claro que todo el cruce implica un determinado tiempo.


----------



## tatatira (Ago 1, 2011)

ericklarva dijo:


> Que sean exploradores suponen muchas cosas, tantas que el simple hecho de "suponer que tienen una soga" es al mismo tiempo una mentira.
> Si en el enunciado mencionaras que traen una soga, aún así "de lógica" cuanto metros ha de tener???
> Saludos


Calculando a groso modo, si son 3 exploradores...deben de tener por lo menos 50mts cada uno para poder escalar, o sea que unos 150 mts de soga que creo son suficientes para cruzar unos cuantos rios.

En cuanto a la respuesta logica, no se me ocurre

...salvo que el enunciado sufra otra modificacion


----------



## Daniele (Ago 1, 2011)

En el adjunto esta la respuesta, lo pongo asi para el que quiere seguir pensando la solucion.


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Tres exploradores estan en Africa con 3 canibales. Tienen que cruzar un rio y tienen un bote que tiene lugar solo para 2 personas. ¿Como hacen para cruzar todos si nunca puede haber en ningun momento mas canibales que exploradores?



Es parecido al del leon, la oveja y la alfalfa

En la solución que propongo el "chofer" es un explorador.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2011)

en la 8 añlejandro cuando el explorador vuelve hay 2 canibales esperandolo.
y se lo comen ......

ademas son muchos viajes, cristina subsidia esos viajes ???



Daniele dijo:


> En el adjunto esta la respuesta, lo pongo asi para el que quiere seguir pensando la solucion.


 
mira, lo analice de a uno , si bien *cumple con el enunciado* tendrias que tener el apoyo o el aval de los canibales que en un momento quedan los 3 con el bote y del otro lado............
y si confias en lso canibales para eso por que no podes dejar a 2 con un explorer ???
me parece un concepto engañoso .
los canibales se pudieron haber escapado con el bote en 2 oportunidades ..........



y por ultimo:
aca estan todos desesperados con usar cuerdas, y para ello tenes que tener metros y metros de cuerdas, si son tan pero tan miedosos con los pobres canibales por que no hacen asi, que con un par de metros de cuerda lo arreglan:


1 ---- con poca cuerda.
va un cani + explorer..... deja al cani. ATADO 
vuelve el explorer.
recoje a otro cani y lo deja ATADO.
vuelve el explorer por un cumpa.
vuelve por otro cumpa.
desata a uno por que ya hay 2 del otro lado y va por el ultimo .


2 --- les da de comer antes a los cani.

3 --- pocos viajes:
los canis se comen a los explorer y hacen el viaje 2 canis.
al llegar al otro lado cagan a los explorer.
uno va de vuelta a buscar al otro cani (rapido antes de que el cani cague del lado equivocado) .
vuelve con el y caga.

listo : 3 canis felices del otro lado y 3 explorer hechos m..... del otro ..

4 ---


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> en la 8 añlejandro cuando el explorador vuelve hay 2 canibales esperandolo.
> y se lo comen ......



1ª - No, ... porque como no caben más de 2 en el bote, si él no baja no pasa nada. 

2ª - Y sí, son muchos viajes. Pero del cagaso que se lo coma un caníbal, el explorador que rema no piensa cuantos viajes son, sino sólo en remar.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Tres exploradores estan en Africa con 3 canibales. Tienen que cruzar un rio y tienen un bote que tiene lugar solo para 2 personas. ¿Como hacen para cruzar todos si nunca puede haber en ningun momento mas canibales que exploradores?





Daniele dijo:


> .........................................................................................


 
tu primer enunciado, dice claro que no debe haber en ningun momento mas canibales que exploradores.
3 3 canibales de un lado y cero exploradores de ese mismo lado es MAS CANIBALES QUE EXPLORADORES.
asi que estas violando tu propio enunciado.



Daniele dijo:


> Nunca puede haber mas canibales que cazadores en ningun momento y en ningun lugar.


 
*lo repetis , asi que tu respuesta no es correcta.*
*TKG.....................*

ya estas de este lado , sos otro mas que tiene que buscar la respuesta correcta ,alpiste 

















asherar dijo:


> 1ª - No, ... porque como no caben más de 2 en el bote, si él no baja no pasa nada.
> 
> .


 
no vale, nira si vana ser corteses :
no caballero, por favor, si no se baja no me lo como !!!
le tengo miedo al agua !!!

te caza el otro de la punta del bote y entre los 2 te llevan a su lado y agarrate!!!
primero te hacen nena y luego te morfan !!!!! 
son 2 canis y un explorer.......


----------



## asherar (Ago 2, 2011)

Ya lo dijo nuestro mentor  ...



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Como dije antes, en los problemas de logica son relevantes solo aquellos datos inherentes al problema y a su resolucion, el resto debe quedar descartado. para no complicarte la vida.
> ...
> es simple, no le busquen la 5 pata.



Toda esa historia que hacés, fernandob, es una distracción para tapar tu falta de ideas 

Mejor andá a dormir que ya es tarde y mañana se labura !!!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2011)

frente a tu crueldad a la hora de dormir (me hubieses mandado una foto de chicas, en vez de esa respuesta.........soñe con los canis y yo era un pobre explorer :enfadado: ) .

bueno, como el texto era muy terminante y quien lo hizo se equivoco tambien , y como hay un sentido en el problema intente ponerme en la situacion.


1 -- como dije, con muy poca cuerda se ata a el primer cani y listo.


2 -- si no queremos atar al cani y estamos en el punto A y queremos cruzar el rio al punto B todos hacemso asi:

1 -- busco con la vista un punto C que sea de dificil acceso por tierra desde el B o el A pero facil de llegar con el bote.
2 -- llevo al primer cani al punto c.
vuelvo al punto A y todo se hace facil........voy llevando a los demas al punto B .
al final voy remando al punto c y me traigo al cani que faltaba.

y cumpli con todos los requisitos del enunciado


----------



## Daniele (Ago 3, 2011)

Chicos: es solo un acertijo logico...

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> *Chicos:* es solo un acertijo logico...
> 
> Saludos


 
como no nos vas a dejar pelearnos, gruñir, buscarle la quinta pata al gato y tirarnos arena ???


----------



## dayo (Ago 3, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> 1ª - No, ... porque como no caben más de 2 en el bote, si él no baja no pasa nada.
> 
> .



jajajaaj . Me *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*. Pero que razonamiento  . ¿Los canivales les tienen miedo a los pescados o que *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*?

Fuera de guachafas. Ashedar tiene razon, importan solo  las constantes asociadas al problema, lo "psicologico" debe ser otra variable que queda descartada.


----------



## fsola (Ago 3, 2011)

Os dejo mi acertijo a ver que os parece...

Los datos:
Poste número 1: 7 metros de altura
Poste número 2: 5 metros de altura
Cuerda: 10 metros de longitud

Descripción: 
En lo alto de cada poste se ata un extremo de la cuerda y cuando colgamos un peso en la cuerda, la parte más baja de la cuerda queda exactamente a un metro respecto al suelo.

Pregunta:
Que distancia separa los dos postes?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2011)

fsola dijo:


> Os dejo mi acertijo a ver que os parece...
> 
> Los datos:
> Poste número 1: 7 metros de altura
> ...


 

Nos trajiste la tarea ?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 3, 2011)

sip es la tarea 

preguntemosle a pitagoras....


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 3, 2011)

fsola dijo:


> Los datos:
> Poste número 1: 7 metros de altura
> Poste número 2: 5 metros de altura
> Cuerda: 10 metros de longitud
> ...


  Los postes están juntos (distancia = 0)

Cuando están juntos, de la punta del poste de 7m cuelga un tramo de 6m y del de 5 uno de 4m (6+4 son los 10m de cuerda).  Al dar separación a los postes la distancia al piso será siempre mayor que eso.


----------



## Daniele (Ago 8, 2011)

Colocar los signos de puntuacion y las mayusculas correspondientes de forma tal que el texto siguiente tenga sentido. Como ayuda va la primer mayuscula.



Un chanchero tenia un chanchito y la madre del chanchero era el padre del chanchito



La solucion en breve. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2011)

Un chanchero tenia un chanchito y la madre del.

Chanchero era el padre del chanchito


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un chanchero tenia un chanchito y la madre del.


No lo creo. Porque, en ese caso, fuese: Un chanchero tenia un chanchito y la madre de el. 



PD: Es correcto : del.

1. contracc. De el. La naturaleza del hombre, por la naturaleza de el hombre. Del águila, por de el águila.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=del


----------



## malto (Ago 8, 2011)

No doy más, puse . , . aparte, hasta ...  
Pero no le hallo el sentido.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2011)

Un chanchero ten*í*a un chanchito y la madre*.* *D*el chanchero era el padre  del chanchito*.

*Un chanchero ten*í*a un chanchito y la madre*.* *D*el  chanchero era el padre  *(*del chanchito*).*

Un chanchero ten*í*a*... U*n chanchito y la madre*.* *D*el  chanchero era el padre  del chanchito*.*

Ahora... ¿Qué espera para comprar la máquina de hacer chorizos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> No lo creo. Porque, en ese caso, fuese: Un chanchero tenia un chanchito y la madre de el.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tenía 10 en gramática , literatura y castellano 

Estaba jugando con ese "del" final  y que el Chanchero era el padre del chanchito


----------



## Daniele (Ago 8, 2011)

Cacho: excelente. Solo que te faltó una coma, pero igual es valido.

*Un chanchero tenia un chanchito y la madre. Del chanchero, era el padre del chanchito.*

En conclusion, el chanchero era el dueño del chanchito, de la madre chancha y del padre chancho.

Saludos


----------



## malto (Ago 8, 2011)




----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2011)

no entendi nada..................................vos decis que el chanchero hizo la chanchada con la chancha y asi tuvo un chanchito ??
que chancho !!!!!hno:


----------



## Daniele (Ago 9, 2011)

No puedo ser responsable de lo que hizo el chanchero, de todas formas no descarto nada, todo es posible en la vida...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2011)

Me hiciste acordar a éste que es viejito :

*Si el hombre supiera realmente el valor que tiene la mujer andaría a cuatro patas en su búsqueda.*

¿ dónde va la coma ?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2011)

antes de la mujer en 4 patas..........hay ......... esa frase ................me hizo pensar en esa posicion ...............


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 9, 2011)

Yo tengo dos posibles...jajjaja
1.-*Si el hombre supiera realmente el valor que tiene, la mujer andaría a cuatro patas en su búsqueda.*( Versión machista )
2.-*Si el hombre supiera realmente el valor que tiene la mujer, andaría a cuatro patas en su búsqueda.*( Versión Feminista )

Saludos


----------



## Daniele (Ago 9, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo con la version feminista de Eriklarva


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2011)

¿ Y si le ponés los dos acentos al mismo tiempo que te queda ?

Jau jau jauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## asherar (Ago 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y si le ponés los dos acentos al mismo tiempo que te queda ?
> 
> Jau jau jauuuuuuuuuuu



Te quedan dos comas elevadas ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2011)

dos comas voladoras . . .  cometas


----------



## dayo (Nov 16, 2011)

El señor dayo se fue de vacaciones a hawaii. Al regresar no le dijo nada a su esposa y cuando entro a su casa entro escondido.... y cuando entro al cuarto vio a su esposa dandole amor a otro hombre, acarisiandolo y besandolo en frente de sus narices  

Dayo en vez de ponerse bravo se puso feliz....

Porque???????


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2011)

el hombre era su hijo???


----------



## dayo (Nov 16, 2011)

pero la ponen a huevo... jajja

Y porque pones la respuesta con signos de interrogacion compa ????


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2011)

> El señor dayo se fue de vacaciones a hawaii. Al regresar no le dijo nada a su esposa y cuando entro a su casa entro escondido.... y cuando entro al cuarto vio a su esposa dandole amor a otro hombre, acarisiandolo y besandolo en frente de sus narices
> 
> Dayo en vez de ponerse bravo se puso feliz....
> 
> Porque???????



los signos los pongo por que no estoy seguro, tenia dos alternativas ese otro hombre puede ser alguien a quien el esposo no se enoje, no presisamente un amante, incluso podria ser el mismo por ser el unico que puede estar frente a sus narices, pero no es posible si habla de una tercera persona...


----------



## SantyUY (Nov 16, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> no muchachos........ven como tenemos muchos preconceptos en la mente......que nos hacen dificil ver lo obvio.
> es muy interesante esto por lo sencillo y como nuestra mente y preconceptos nos limita.
> 
> 
> ...


no lo entendi :/


----------



## fernandob (Nov 16, 2011)

dayo dijo:


> pero la ponen a huevo... jajja
> 
> Y porque pones la respuesta con signos de interrogacion compa ????


 
puede ser de esas parejas que comparten todo tambien .
son epocas muy homo estas



SantyUY dijo:


> no lo entendi :/


 
para mucha gente "una eminiencia " es UN HOMBRE , no enta en el coco que sea una mujer.
son preconceptos .

un heroico personaje por ejemplo no suele estar ligado al sexo femenino .
una eminencia es una persona muy sabia , suele estar ligado en nuestras cabezas a un viejo sabio , .. hombre .
lo probe con varias personas y asi pasa.



dayo dijo:


> El señor dayo se fue de vacaciones a hawaii. Al regresar no le dijo nada a su esposa y cuando entro a su casa entro escondido.... y cuando entro al cuarto vio a su esposa dandole amor a otro hombre, acarisiandolo y besandolo en frente de sus narices
> 
> Dayo en vez de ponerse bravo se puso feliz....
> 
> Porque???????


 
puede ser el padre de ella , que esta en cama, postrado por una enfermedad y lo cuida.
puede ser un hermano que estaba cuidando .........
un familiar con el que estaba enojado , pero debido a una enfermedad lo cuida y al verla se dio cuenta que ella dejo de lado el rencor y paso a darle afecto 

en fin.........amor no siempre es matraca.

.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.
.

.tambien, si quisiera ser un poco sucio podria pensar que la mujer estaba en plan de divorcio y le iba a sacar al señor hasta los calzones, el vino de hawaii con el abogado y testigos y al abrir la puerta se encontro a la guacha revolcandose como conejo con el jardinero, y el señor con camara en mano sacando fotos en modo rafaga mientras el abogado le toma el hombro y le dice:
"quedate tranquilo que la HDP de tu ex . no se va a llevar de tu casa nada mas que al jardinero" .
entre las fotos y los testigos ganamos el juicio .



tambien puede ser que le hayas pegado vos el sida a la guacha luego de tu ultimo viaje a brasil , y no sabias como decirle.......y al verla como te esta siendo INFIEL (ya se que vos tambien lo fuiste ) te sale el demonio vengativo de tu alma ruinosa y disfrutas sabiendo que ella como su amante tambien entraran al mundo de el incurable SIDA.

en fin.................hay de todo , no ?? 

y ademas, el ser humano no es ni logico ni comprensible. pero si es un acertijo .


----------



## Daniele (Nov 22, 2011)

Al señor Dayo le gustan los trios.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 22, 2011)

Piensen un poco...debemos suponer que la mujer estaba teniendo sexo con otra persona, no era el mismo Dayo, no podría ser el hijo o el padre, o un familiar...

Pero incluso siendo un/a amante a Dayo lo hace felíz...

Pensemos...pensemos...

Yo creo que porque lo acariciaba y besaba en la nariz solamente


----------



## Daniele (Nov 22, 2011)

No me parece que la mujer estubiera teniendo sexo, textualmente dice que le estaba dando amor a otro hombre, hay muchas formas de dar amor, no solamente se da amor via sexo. Sería el hijo del Sr. Dayo?


----------



## dayo (Nov 22, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> No me parece que la mujer estubiera teniendo sexo, textualmente dice que le estaba dando amor a otro hombre, hay muchas formas de dar amor, no solamente se da amor via sexo. Sería el hijo del Sr. Dayo?



 ......

si es el hijito..

Pero el señor fernandob tiene esa mente llena de perversiones (como diría mi madre)...


----------



## Daniele (Nov 22, 2011)

Gracias Dayo

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 22, 2011)

yo tambien : gracias dayo......


----------



## dayo (Nov 23, 2011)

Buscando por internet me encontre con estas preguntas... a ver si saben ....

1-) Dada una serie de números del 1 al 1000, ¿cual es el número mínimo de oportunidades que se necesitan para adivinar el número pensado, si en cada oportunidad sólo se responde ‘más alto’ o ‘más bajo’?

2-) Si tiene usted un recipiente de 3 litros y uno de 5 litros, ¿como haría para colocar 4 litros en un recipiente de 10 litros?

3-) Si tenemos 25 caballos de carreras y 5 pistas distintas, ¿cuantas carreras deberíamos realizar para determinar los mejores caballos?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 23, 2011)

Son problemas matematicos de resolucion por conmutación y permutación...

En el primero...se puede optar por el numero 500 y asi dividir a la mitad en cada intento...y el número mínimo rondaría las 10 veces..

El de los jarros llenas el de 5 y lo volvas en el de 10, luego lo pasas al 3 y en el de 10 quedan 2Litros...luego pasas el liquido del jarro de 3 al jarro de 5 y otra vez el proceso, vacias el de 5 en el de 10 y luego el de 10 en el de 3 y entonces te quedan 4litros en el de 10.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 24, 2011)

dayo dijo:


> 1-) Dada una serie de números del 1 al 1000, ¿cual es el número mínimo de oportunidades que se necesitan para adivinar el número pensado, si en cada oportunidad sólo se responde ‘más alto’ o ‘más bajo’?


El mínimo es un intento (acertar a la primera), el máximo es 10.


dayo dijo:


> 2-) Si tiene usted un recipiente de 3 litros y uno de 5 litros, ¿como haría para colocar 4 litros en un recipiente de 10 litros?


Acá Draco te pasó una solución, pero hay una más corta: Llenar el de 5l y con él, el de 3l. Qudan 2l en el de 5l. Ahora vaciamos el de 3l y le ponemos los 2l que hay en el de 5l. Llenás el de 5l y desde ese llenás el de 3l (le falta un litro solo).
Voilá, tenemos 4l en el recipiente de 5l. Sólo queda volcarlos en el de 10l.


dayo dijo:


> 3-) Si tenemos 25 caballos de carreras y 5 pistas distintas, ¿cuantas carreras deberíamos realizar para determinar los mejores caballos?


Una carrera de 25 caballos en una misma pista basta.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 24, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> El mínimo es un intento (acertar a la primera), el máximo es 10.
> 
> Acá Draco te pasó una solución, *pero hay una más corta: Llenar el de 5l y con él, el de 3l. Qudan 2l en el de 5l. Ahora vaciamos el de 3l y le ponemos los 2l que hay en el de 5l. Llenás el de 5l y desde ese llenás el de 3l (le falta un litro solo).*
> *Voilá, tenemos 4l en el recipiente de 5l. Sólo queda volcarlos en el de 10l.*
> ...


 
haaa.......leyendote me maree.....disculpa, quizas estas diciendo lo mismo que yo , quizas no :

agarras el de 5litros y lo pones en el piso .
luego metees adentro de el de 5 litros el de 3 litros, ambos vacios , si ??? 
el espacio que queda a los costados en el de 5l es justo 2L .

listo, llena el de 5 litros, (total el de 3 vacio esta ocupando un volumen de 3 L) (ponele un adoquin o agua para que no quiera subir ) .
sacas el de 3l y volcas el de 5l en el de 10l.

repetis la operacion 

listo .

2 pasos .




Cacho dijo:


> El mínimo es un intento (acertar a la primera), el máximo es 10.
> 
> Acá Draco te pasó una solución, *pero hay una más corta: Llenar el de 5l y con él, el de 3l. Qudan 2l en el de 5l. <<<<<<<<<< Ahora vaciamos el de 3l y le ponemos los 2l que hay en el de 5l. Llenás el de 5l y desde ese llenás el de 3l (le falta un litro solo).*
> *Voilá, tenemos 4l en el recipiente de 5l. Sólo queda volcarlos en el de 10l.*
> ...


 
ahi donde puse la marca, no se por que te hiciste lio , si ya tenias 2L en el de 5L , por que no lo volcaste en el de 10 L y repetis la operacion ????

.....lo relei y ya te lo entendi,. soy medio zapato, cuando encuentro una me cierro para ver otras.....pero me parece mas facil la mia , me hice el de 2 y lo use 2 veces .


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ...pero me parece mas facil la mia , me hice el de 2 y lo use 2 veces .


Es que yo sólo uso dos tarros (el de 5l y el de 3l) para conseguir los 4l. El tercero (el de 10l) sólo lo uso al final, con lo que puedo resolver el mismo problema usando un tacho menos.

Tacho------3l-----5l-----10l

Contenido---X-----5l-----X
------------3l-----2l-----X (1er transvase)
------------X-----2l-----X (vacío el de 3l)
------------2l-----5l-----X (2do transvase)
------------3l-----4l-----X (3er transvase)
------------3l-----X-----4l (4to transvase)

En la tuya es:
------------X-----5l-----X
------------3l-----2l-----X (1er transvase)
------------X-----2l-----X (Vaciás el de 3l)
------------X-----X-----2l (2do transvase)
------------X-----5l-----2l 
------------3l-----2l-----2l (3er transvase)
------------3l-----X-----4l (4to transvase)

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 25, 2011)

Tambien puedo llenar el de 10L y sacarle dos veces con el de 3L


----------



## lubeck (Nov 25, 2011)

Tambien pueden ver la pelicula de Duro de matar (me parece que la III) y ahi dicen la solucion.... en la escena donde hay una fuente con un elefante...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 25, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Tambien puedo llenar el de 10L y sacarle dos veces con el de 3L


Yo también había pensado igual. Me parece que es el más fácil.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2011)

Muy cierto Eduardo...
Es todavía más simple y corto que lo que veníamos proponiendo.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 25, 2011)

Lo encontre.... que buena memoria tengo


----------



## dayo (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya veo que dieron con las soluciones, nos merecemos llamar electronicos....

Bueno pero puro ... yo.. yo....y  yo.....

Tirense una ustedes....





DJ DRACO dijo:


> *Son problemas matematicos de resolucion por conmutación y permutación...*



.............


----------



## Daniele (Dic 5, 2011)

Los saqué de un libro de lógica inversa que compré hace unos años.

1)
Un hombre maneja un automovil de este a oeste por un camino secundario.
Junto a él, como acompañante, viaja una mujer.
Cuando llega a una ruta principal, detiene el automovil.
La mujer y el hombre cambian de lugar tomando el volante la mujer.
Ella maniobra el automovil sin sacarlo del camino secundario hasta dejarlo mirando hacia el este.
El hombre y la mujer vuelven a cambiar de lugar y el hombre toma el volante.
El hombre empieza a conducir ahora de oeste a este.
La escena se repite varias veces al día durante varios días.
¿Que está ocurriendo?



2)
Mary ha tenido ha lo largo de su vida 3 hijos machitos y todos han nacido de forma tal que primero salieron las extremidades inferiores, luego las superiores y finalmente la cabeza.
Sin embargo los facultativos que presenciaron los partos nunca mostraron asombro ante esto y dicen que es completamente normal.
¿Porqué?


----------



## tatatira (Dic 5, 2011)

Son muy faciles:



Daniele dijo:


> 1)
> Un hombre maneja un automovil de este a oeste por un camino secundario.
> Junto a él, como acompañante, viaja una mujer.
> Cuando llega a una ruta principal, detiene el automovil.
> ...


 
La mujer quiere tomar sol en los brazos y rostro, entonces van y vuelven por el camino secundario rotando las posiciones asi la mujer toma sol.



Daniele dijo:


> 2)
> Mary ha tenido ha lo largo de su vida 3 hijos machitos y todos han nacido de forma tal que primero salieron las extremidades inferiores, luego las superiores y finalmente la cabeza.
> Sin embargo los facultativos que presenciaron los partos nunca mostraron asombro ante esto y dicen que es completamente normal.
> ¿Porqué?



Mary es un perro, y los perros frecuentemente tienen a sus crias de esa manera.


Facilisimos


----------



## Daniele (Dic 5, 2011)

Tatatira

1) No

2) Cerca

Saludos


----------



## tatatira (Dic 5, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Tatatira
> 
> 1) No
> 
> ...



Entonces con 1 me doy....pero con la 2 cambio a jirafa (es mas, creo las zebras, caballos y los similares a estos nacen asi...rompen la bolsa con las patas traseras y salen)


----------



## Daniele (Dic 5, 2011)

Tatatira: correcto, Mary es una jirafa. No se los caballos y las cebras, pero las jirafas paren de pie, y el cuello de su cria, a pesar de ser largo es muy debil.

Con la 1) voy a esperar alguna otra respuesta antes de dar la solución.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 5, 2011)

le esta enseñando a conducir una mujer al hombre, para que no se mande macanas usa un camino secundario, para que no meta el auto en la cuneta lo da vuelta la mujer


----------



## Daniele (Dic 5, 2011)

Zeta_bola_1: EXCELENTE

¿Vos no habrás leido el mismo libro que yo?

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 5, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Zeta_bola_1: EXCELENTE
> 
> ¿Vos no habrás leido el mismo libro que yo?
> 
> Saludos



nop, no tengo ningun libro del estilo, ni tampoco lei nada de eso. simplemente se me encendio la lamparita


----------



## asherar (Dic 6, 2011)

Imagínense un pedazo de queso suizo, de aquellos llenos de agujeros.

Cuanto más queso, más agujeros.

Cada agujero ocupa el lugar donde debería haber queso.
Así, cuanto más agujeros, menos queso.

Cuanto más queso más agujeros, y cuanto más agujeros, menos queso.
Entonces, cuanto más queso, menos queso.

¿ Cómo es eso?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 6, 2011)

Queso Sierpinski. Lo encontrás junto a productos Diet


----------



## DSP (Dic 6, 2011)

Solo es una paradoja. Depende del enfoque, El volumen ocupado por los agujeros es una fraccion del vlumen total del queso. Y si aumentas la cantidad de queso aumenta la cantidad de volumen total por tanto tambien el volumen ocupado por los agujeros y esto no implica que cambie la relación de: (volumen de agujeros)/(volumen queso).

Hay una paradoja (no la recurdo bien) en que se "demuestra" que 1=0 (o algo así) alguien la recuerda?


----------



## BUSHELL (Dic 6, 2011)

No solution. Es un silogismo o algo así, donde una conclusión nace de la ubicación de las premisas. A través de un juego de palabras, una cosa deriva de la otra y luego se dice otra cosa que se relacione con la segunda premisa, para concluir algo que es paradójico.

No sé explicarlo, Sherar….pero no tiene solución. Útil para romperse la cabeza, solamente.

O sea,  grr…vos me entendés..


----------



## fernandob (Dic 6, 2011)

solucion tiene , o mas bien , no hay nada que solucionar, no hay paradoja ni problema, solo juego de palabras para confundir.

el buen comedor de queso no se confunde


----------



## dayo (Dic 6, 2011)

Tienen razon... es un silogismo... o juego de palabras... es lo mismo.... 

La premisa que engaña es: cuanto mas queso mas agujeros, pero el volumen de los agujeros es mucho menor que el del queso, porque tosdos los agujeros no tienen el mismo tamaño..... ahi unos pequeños... pero ahi otros muchos mas pequeños.....

El queso se debe medir por el peso.... yaba yaba........

Si soy tonto, estoy explicando algo que ya todos saben



Otra pregunta.... Esta permitido poner problemas que contengan operaciones matematicas un pelin complejas..... Por ejemplo.... sistemas de ecuaciones o una que otra formula matematica?????


----------



## asherar (Dic 6, 2011)

Lo que pasa es que con la misma palabra "queso" se refiere a dos conceptos físicos diferentes.
Cuando dice: "cuanto más queso, más agujeros", con la palabra* queso* se refiere al volumen de queso 
(en conjunto masa + agujeros). La frase es verdadera siempre que se trate de queso gruyere. 

Después, cuando dice: "así, cuanto más agujeros, menos queso."  con la palabra* queso *se refiere 
a la masa sola, la que pesa en la balanza (como dijo *dayo*). Pero esta última frase solo es 
verdadera si se comparan quesos de *igual volumen*.

Ahora, como:   densidad = masa/volumen, 

a la frase final: "entonces, cuanto más queso, ... menos queso !!! ", la podríamos expresar:

"entonces, cuanto más *volumen de *queso, ... menos *densidad de* queso !!!", 

Esto último puede ser cierto, pero no necesariamene como consecuencia de los 
enunciados anteriores, como esperaríamos de una deducción lógica. 
Por ejemplo, si se fueran llenando algunos agujeros con pedacitos de gruyere macizo, la última
frase (modificada) ya no sería cierta. La frase tampoco es cierta si vamos acumulando queso 
de igual densidad. 
...
O sea, solo para conversar de algo ...


----------



## Nepper (Dic 6, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Los saqué de un libro de lógica inversa que compré hace unos años.
> 
> 1)
> Un hombre maneja un automovil de este a oeste por un camino secundario.
> ...


La mujer le esta enseñando a conducir al marido!


----------



## asherar (Dic 6, 2011)

Es evidente que lo sacó de un libro de lógica inversa. 
Lo más lógico (en un mundo machista) sería que él le enseñe a manejar a ella ... 
y ella no aprenda !!!


----------



## DSP (Dic 6, 2011)

Espero no me hayan ganado a publicar este:

Un tio le dice a su sobrino:
"Yo tengo el doble de la edad que tu tenias cuando yo tenia la edad que tu tienes, cuando tu tengas la edad que yo tengo la suma de nuestras edades será 81 años"

La pregunta es: ¿Que edad tiene el sobrino y que edad tiene el tio"


----------



## asherar (Dic 6, 2011)

> Un tio le dice a su sobrino:
> "Yo tengo el doble de la edad que tu tenias cuando yo tenia la edad que  tu tienes, cuando tu tengas la edad que yo tengo la suma de nuestras  edades será 81 años"
> 
> La pregunta es: ¿Que edad tiene el sobrino y que edad tiene el tio"



A mí me da que el tío tiene 36 y el sobrino 27.


----------



## DSP (Dic 6, 2011)

Ok excelente!!!

Te parece si cambiamos el dato por si alguien mas desea intentarlo?

Un tio le dice a su sobrino:
"Yo tengo el doble de la edad que tu tenias cuando yo tenia la edad que tu tienes, cuando tu tengas la edad que yo tengo la suma de nuestras edades será 63 años"

La pregunta es: ¿Que edad tiene el sobrino y que edad tiene el tio"


----------



## asherar (Dic 6, 2011)

Bueno. 
Igualmente creo que la gracia no es tanto el par de números, sino la manera de llegar al resultado. 
En especial por los datos que no se dan, pero que están implícitos.


----------



## DSP (Dic 7, 2011)

Este problema lo escuche en la radio hace ya bastantes años, el regalo era un telefono celular para quien lograra resolverlo. Lo logré pero nunca entró mi llamada!! siempre estuvo ocupado!!

Ahi va otro un poco mas sencillo:

Una pileta de agua (o sisterna, o tinaco) tiene dos llaves de agua A y B. Estando totalmente vacia la pileta, si abres la llave A, tardará 8 horas en llenarse, y si abres la llave B tardará 6 horas en llenarse. ¿Cuanto tardarán funcionando ambas simultaneamente?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 7, 2011)

con una tarda 8 hs y con la otra 6 hs..........
primero busco un numero comun a ambos , multiplo feliz :
facil 8 *6 = 48 
entonces digo .: la pileta contiene :
(unidad imaginaria) 48 unidades de agua.(dividi a el volumen total  en 48 unidades ) 

la primer canilla entrega 6 unidades por hora (la llena en 8 horas) 
y la segunda canilla entrega 8 unidades por hora , la llena en 6 horas.

amnbas juntas entregan 8+6 = 14 unidades por hora.
y se que la pileta necesita 48 unidades.

igual, a mi me dan refiaca estos acertijos.



DSP dijo:


> Este problema lo escuche en la radio hace ya bastantes años, el regalo era un telefono celular para quien lograra resolverlo. Lo logré pero nunca entró mi llamada!! siempre estuvo ocupado!!
> 
> ?


 
haa.ese si es un acertijo
por que da siempre ocupado ??
por que nunca estan las ofertas que buscas en el super??
:enfadado:
y tantos por que ?? :enfadado:


----------



## DSP (Dic 7, 2011)

¿que es refiaca? es flojerao algo asi?

Exactamente, eso si que es un acertijo... Porque insisten en que llames si no te van a contestar?


----------



## Daniele (Dic 7, 2011)

Nepper: en el problema tal cual yo lo leí del libro nunca dice si es el marido. Dada la situacion se puede suponer cualquier cosa. Un día de estos voya buscar el libro y voy a postear algun problema que me parezca interesante.

Algunos de los problemas son imposibles de resolver porque el que resuelve tiene que usar la imaginacion y pensar en lo más absurdo, pero hay otros que son muy buenos. Denme un par de días.

Saludos



En Argentina tener fiaca es no tener ganas de trabajar o de hacer algo. En Uruguay tener fiaca es tener hambre.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2011)

entonces tengo fiaca en argentino y uruguayo ¡¡¡
pd:
cuando ,siempre con alguna pavada su majestad


----------



## DSP (Dic 7, 2011)

En ambas coincido!! jajaja


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 9, 2011)

Adjunto un pequeño problama para divertirse, haber quien encuentra la solucion, es muy facil.


----------



## asherar (Dic 9, 2011)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Adjunto un pequeño problama para divertirse, haber quien encuentra la solucion, es muy facil.



El error está en el ultimo paso. Si fuera una igualdad no cambiaría nada, pero ... 
como se divide por un número negativo, el signo de la desigualdad se invierte.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 10, 2011)

Como dice asherar, todo logaritmo entre 0 y 1 abierto (0,1) es negativo. Y al multiplicar o dividir una inecuación por en numero negativo, el signo se invierte.


----------



## asherar (Dic 31, 2011)

Qué pasa cuándo una fuerza imparable se encuentra con una barrera indestructible ?

.Tomado de una película animada de Superman


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 31, 2011)

se vuelve una cosa indeseable...


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 31, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Qué pasa cuándo una fuerza imparable se encuentra con una barrera indestructible ?
> 
> .Tomado de una película animada de Superman



La fuerza imparable no se destruye si no se transforma en otro tipo de energia


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 31, 2011)

Qué pasa si Chuck Norris infringe las Normas del Foro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2011)

En el supuesto de que existiera un objeto inamovible la peculiaridad de este sería la de que ninguna fuerza sería capás de moverlo.
Y si existiera una fuerza imparable la particularidad de esta sería de que ningún objeto seria capás de detenerla.
La existencia de uno imposibilita la existencia del otro. Así que el planteo es una paradoja.


----------



## asherar (Dic 31, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Qué pasa cuándo una fuerza imparable se encuentra con una barrera indestructible ?
> 
> .Tomado de una película animada de Superman





Fogonazo dijo:


> En el supuesto de que existiera un objeto  inamovible la peculiaridad de este sería la de que ninguna fuerza sería  capás de moverlo.
> Y si existiera una fuerza imparable la particularidad de esta sería de que ningún objeto seria capás de detenerla.
> La existencia de uno imposibilita la existencia del otro. Así que el planteo es una paradoja.



O sea que se genera una pregunta irrespondible ...

En la película lo resuelven diciendo que "ambas se rinden".


----------



## fernandob (Ene 1, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Qué pasa cuándo una fuerza imparable se encuentra con una barrera indestructible ?
> 
> .Tomado de una película animada de Superman


 

se descubre cual de las 2 estaba exagerando


----------



## Nepper (Ene 1, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> se descubre cual de las 2 estaba exagerando



+1 
Mejor respuesta!







asherar dijo:


> Qué pasa cuándo una fuerza imparable se encuentra con una barrera indestructible ?
> 
> .Tomado de una película animada de Superman





Mi respuesta sería: Las dos se destrullen mutuamente, louisa Lane llora por la barrera indestructible, los superamigos intentar revivir a la barrera indestructible pero no lo logran. Como la fuerza siempre revive con la inmunidad de lo que lo mato su vida anterior, entonces ya no hay nada que lo detenga.... despues esa fuerza es poseida por un villano, bla bla, despues esa fuerza la transportan infinitamente, bla bla....
(No recuerdo esa frase, pero puede que sea de la misma pelicula animada de superman que yo vi)


----------



## Cacho (Ene 1, 2012)

Algo similar a ese planteo hizo Bertrand Russell cuando dijo que un dios omnipotente debería ser capaz de crear un peso tan grande que ni él mismo podría mover.

Entonces, ya sea que puede o que no, ese dios no es omnipotente.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Ene 1, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Qué pasa cuándo una fuerza imparable se encuentra con una barrera indestructible ?
> 
> .Tomado de una película animada de Superman (*)



Otras opciones que se me ocurren: 

1.- Comienza una batalla interminable, y por lo tanto nunca se sabe quién estaba exagerando (para fer-b). 

2.- Ambas toman noción de su finitud, se redefinen, y abandonan los conceptos absolutos. 

3.- Tenemos la mala suerte de estar justo en medio. 

4.- Se juntan para rompernos entre los dos el tujes,  sin que podamos hacer nada.
(hummm, ... mejor no dar ideas ...)

(*) Superman viaja al Sol.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2012)

no se chocan ,porque detentan el poder opuesto y doblan



mejor aun si chocan,pero rebotan y no pasa nada mas


----------



## fernandob (Ene 1, 2012)

en realidad , lo que si es claro es que se emitiria (consulta para alejandro ) una energia infinita .

o no es asi ??? 

por que cuando un auto choca contra una pared se libera energia.
asi que cuando choque la cosa esa imparable contra la no se que inamovible no se que pasa pero si habra una reaccion de liberacion de energia infinita.

o sea un PUM !! KAPUT !!!! fuego, viento y platos rotos a granel que saldremos todos disparando hacia el otro extremo de el universo culo parriba y no sabremos si el imparable se paro o el inamovible se movio .

no ???


----------



## asherar (Ene 1, 2012)

Ja ja, muy bueno fer-b!

Estrictamente hablando (lo que no sé si tiene lugar en este foro), una fuerza, 
por intensa que sea, al no generar desplazamiento no efectúa trabajo (macroscópico). 
Es todo lo que se puede decir con esos datos.


----------



## Eliana (Ene 3, 2012)

concuerdo con fernandob 





> se emitiria (consulta para alejandro ) una energia infinita.


 
y en teoria algo similar debio de haber ocurrido en el big bang; un choque que generase suficiente energía para crear al universo, asi que talves se cree otro universo.


----------



## Daniele (Feb 1, 2012)

Un delirio...

Aclaro que no se la respuesta, esto salió en un rato de delirio entre mi compañero de trabajo y yo.

Supongamos que la tierra es un cubo perfecto. Lo demás no se modifica, está en su orbita, tiene la luna, el dia dura 24 horas, el año 365 días, etc.

¿Como tendría que ser el movimiento de rotación de la tierra para que todas las caras del cubo reciban la misma cantidad de luz solar al cabo de un día?

Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Desde sus vértices... 

Ahora paso un dibujo... ..


----------



## tatatira (Feb 1, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> Un delirio...
> 
> Aclaro que no se la respuesta, esto salió en un rato de delirio entre mi compañero de trabajo y yo.
> 
> ...



El eje de rotacion deberia ser entre dos de sus extremos opuestos (hace un cubo de papel y agarralo de un punta de manera tal que culgue, la linea imagnaria desde el punto donde lo tomas hacia el suelo es el eje que deberia dar como resultante otro etremo igual al que agarraste...o sea no puede se a la mitad de un lado de una de las caras) y la traslacion deberia ser totalmente transversal y tentrada al eje antes definido.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2012)

¿Algo así?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 1, 2012)

El eje de rotación de la Tierra tendría que pasar por dos vértices opuestos y no tener inclinación (normal al plano orbital).


----------



## tatatira (Feb 1, 2012)

Deberias hacer el ensallo que te dije, del pimer cubo tomarlo por el vertice donde concurren los tres lados (de color verde oscuro, verde claro y naranja)...y dejar que la fuerza de gravedad lo equilibre. Entonces desde el vertice donde esta tu mano hasta el otro, supniendo que los 6 lados tiene distinco color, vertice donde concluye el eje deberia estar conformado por otros tres colores.







[/IMG]

la linea roja es el eje y los circulos verdes es donde estarian fisicamente en el cubo


----------



## Nepper (Feb 1, 2012)

tatatira dijo:


> Deberias hacer el ensallo que te dije, del pimer cubo tomarlo por el vertice donde concurren los tres lados (de color verde oscuro, verde claro y naranja)...y dejar que la fuerza de gravedad lo equilibre. Entonces desde el vertice donde esta tu mano hasta el otro, supniendo que los 6 lados tiene distinco color, vertice donde concluye el eje deberia estar conformado por otros tres colores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No fue lo primero que pensé pero el al rato pensé en eso que esta dibujado, luego, el eje de rotación de la tierra debe ser "tangente" a la trayectoria que la tierra hace alrededor del sol.
Aclaro que primero lo pensé, y despues me fijé si alguien lo respondió, como no vi que nadie haya mencionado lo de la trayectoria anual, entonces lo digo yo...


----------



## asherar (Feb 1, 2012)

La cantidada de luz recibida depende del ángulo que forma la línea radial de la órbita, 
con la dirección normal (perpendicular) a una dada región. 
Esto es porque, a igual flujo luminoso, lo que determina la cantidad de luz recibida 
no es la superficie de la cara sino su proyección normal, área transversal o área efectiva.

Ahora, si la condición es que, salvo la forma cúbica, todo lo demás quedase igual, 
incluido el ángulo entre el eje de rotación y el de traslación, lo normal sería que las 
caras cercanas al norte geográfico reciban diferente cantidad de luz que las del sur,
por la misma razón que las estaciones están desfasadas 6 meses, entre 
el hemisferio norte y sur (que ahora se llamarían hemis-cubios). 
Entonces sólo dos días en el año ocurriría que la irradiación es igual en todas las caras, 
*20 de marzo y 22 de setiembre (según la figura)*.
Todo sin importar por dónde pase el eje, si por dos vértices, por el medio de dos caras 
o por otros dos puntos  cualesquiera.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2012)

la simplicancias de un planeta cubico serian muchas.
una de ellas es que vas patinando feliz y contento desde el centro de un lado , que como esta mas cerca de el nucleo sentis mas peso , por la graverad , a medida que te alejas de el centro de ese plano y te acercas a un lado pesas menos, poquito diria yo , pero ...............

y ya que estamos en "acertijos":

¿ que te ocurre cuando llegas a un lado ??? 
como seguis ??


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 1, 2012)

Los centros de cada cara serían las partes más bajas de dicho planeta; alejarse de ahí sería como empezar a subir montañas, los vértices serían los picos más altos, las aristas unas cordilleras....


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2012)

pero fisicamente es un plano ¿¿¿¿¿?? 

o estoy confundido o en el medio estas mas cerca de el centro de la tierra y entonces sentis mas la gravedad.
al irte a un lado te alejas y sentis menos .
quizas sientas que te falta el aire por que  (por la misma gravedad) se concentraria en el centro de cada plano, eso si .

pero supongamos que tenemos oxigeno, la sensacion , cual seria ?? 
es un plano , si no me equivoco te alejas de el centro .


----------



## Nepper (Feb 1, 2012)

Teniendo como referencia el orizonte de materia, la gravedad decrece linealmente hacia el centro y logaritmicamente hacia el espacio. El centro del plano debería ser el punto con menor gravedad y los vertices serían los que mas gravedad tendrían.

Suponiendo que no haya accidentes geográficos en este planeta plano y sea homogeneo... ¿como se distribuiría el agua del mar entonces?

PS:Hace XXXXXXXXXX Millones de años creo que dios abrió un post parecido...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> Suponiendo que no haya accidentes geográficos en este planeta plano y sea homogeneo... ¿como se distribuiría el agua del mar entonces?
> QUOTE]
> 
> ESFÉRICAMENTE con más diametro en el ecuador por la centrífuga


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 1, 2012)

o centripeta la fuerza de gravedad no tiene que ver con la materia y su estado ???


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> PS:Hace XXXXXXXXXX Millones de años creo que dios abrió un post parecido...


 y fogonazo lo mando a moderacion y suspendio por 7 dias.


----------



## BKAR (Feb 4, 2012)

vieron la pelicula "el prestigio"
el mago el gran danton, el cual tenia la obsecion de descubrir el truco de su archienemigo(chirstian bale)...
el truco llamado "el hombre que se teletrasportaba"...el pricipo es simple,el entra por una puerta, desaparece y aparece en otra
entre magos no se pueden engañar...
pero el hombre terco este quería descubrir el truco cual sea el precio, el cual no habia ya que chistian bale usaba a su hermano gemelo, nadie sabia la existencia de otro excepto ellos 
entonces danton llego a nikola tesla el cual en su intento por costruir una maquina que teletrasportara...
hizo una maquina que CLONABA!!! antes de entregarsela ya que edison destruyo su laboratorio
le dijo bien calro que destruyera esa maquina infernal, que la lanzara al abismo mas profundo de mar y cosas asi....
el clon y el original
en el truco uno tenia que morir y el otro recibir los aplausos...

..en lo que me dejo pensando fue que pasaba por la mente del clon...
imagínense que entro a la maquina, en frente mio esta la otra parte de la maquina de la cual sale en clon, afuera hay un arma cargada lista para matar a mi clon apenas salga
estas pensando "cuando salga mi clon lo mato, el morira, yo no..soy el original!!"
entonces para mayor suspenso cierras la puerta, luego sales con la intencion de disparar cuando de pronto te das cuanta que tu "clon" tiene el arma, y te dices ESTO NO PUEDE SER!!
tu debes estar aquí y yo alla!!, es injusto! *cuando te das cuenta quien eres ya es tarde...
no puedes saber quien eres...en que instante y quien decide si "yo" seré quien tenga el arma y no el...desde "mi punto"(sea que sea el clon o el original) de vista*
"yo" en ese instante pienso es lo mas injusto y macabro que alguien pueda hacer...
pero a la vez el "otro" piensa todo salio como lo planeado...entonces "yo" y el "otro" son la misma persona!!
----------------------
danton sabia eso y antes de entrar a la maquina sabia uno debía morir y el otro salir victorioso...el lo sabia, el truco estaba arreglado para que el clon saliera libre y el original pereciera..asi nunca nadie sabría nada!!, un su incertidumbre yo creo que siempre salia victorioso, desde su punto de vista...pero en el mundo opuesto siempre pereceria...
el sabia que saldría victorioso, ya que el truco se realizo por varias secciones...

pero a la hora de la hora, pasaría lo que escribí arriba "tu deberías estar aqui y yo alla, es injusto"..pero el sobreviviente siempre saldría "victorioso"!!
...mas que todo me inquieta las letras en negrita...
quien puede justificar tremenda confucion, que declararía un jurado??


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 5, 2012)

Les dejo una...

El Científico loco.

Un científico crea un agujero de gusano con vista hacia el pasado. Se ve a el mismo 1 minuto antes. El detalle de su experimento es que está decidido a dispararse a Si mismo a través del agujero donde se ve Apenas armando el arma de fuego.

Se oye un disparo y el científico cae... ¿Quien disparó el arma?

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 5, 2012)

pasado o presente gusano o no, el cientifico es el mismo...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Les dejo una...
> 
> El Científico loco.
> 
> ...



supongo que el que disparo es su ayudante de laboratorio llamado Apenas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2012)

elemental wuatson ,,el que disparo el arma fue,,,,,,,el gatillo ,,,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2012)

Sin duda disparó un dedo


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> que chistian bale usaba a su hermano gemelo, nadie sabia la existencia de otro excepto ellos
> ??


 
y la mama y la partera.....y quizas el papa.





Tacatomon dijo:


> Les dejo una...
> 
> El Científico loco.
> 
> ...


 
es una paradoja que muestra que no es posible hacer eso .
o que crearia situaciones como ..........todo en la vida:
impredecibles.
hasta que o probas no sabes.
toda al ciencia es en base a la observacion y el estudio .
no adivinar.

como no se puede viajar en el tiempo y menos hacia atras, pues que es una paradoja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2012)

Nop , fué el dedo índice dobladito el que gatilló el arma !


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> vieron la pelicula "el prestigio"
> el mago el gran danton, el cual tenia la obsecion de descubrir el truco de su archienemigo(chirstian bale)...
> el truco llamado "el hombre que se teletrasportaba"...el pricipo es simple,el entra por una puerta, desaparece y aparece en otra
> entre magos no se pueden engañar...
> ...


 

la vi.................al parecer te pego .......
1 -- quedate tranquilo, segun einstein no podes hacer eso de un clon al instante y menso con ea maquina , la vieja E = MC (al cuadrado ) -
nos dice que para crear a un fulano el cual tiene una buena masa se necesitaria una cantidad de energia inmensa.
ademas , ese fulano deberia tener un grado de entropia exacerbadamente dificil de conseguir.

quedate tranquilo.........
o no .

ya abrimso las puertas, les tiro una REAL :

tenemos un hijo , lo amamos.
y por que el medico nos detecta en el crio una enfermedad rara y de avance lento pero inexorable decidimos tener un segundo hijo clonado de el primero, para ello es inevitable todo el proceso biologico de los 9 meses y demas, por que laas maquinas de clonar al instante siguen solo en las peliculas de stark trek.
asi que le damso para adelante (el amor a un hijo .........no olvidar) .
nace el bebe.
puede ser de el vientre de la mujer que es nuestra esposa.
o de otro vientre, o de una probeta.
pero es un clon de nuestro hijo que ya tiene 7 años y acaba de nacer el clon.
para tener funcionales y aptas para la donacion "las partes de repuesto" necesitamso que el bebe clon crezca un poco y se fortalezca.
digamos hasta los 3 años.

y ???? 

cualquiera que haya seguido el tema y sea padre sabe a que voy y donde esta parado .

que hacemo ?????


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hay 2 opciones:
1. Congelar al primero (criogenia), esperar a que el clon cumpla los 3 años y luego descongelar al original y hacer el transplante.
2. Esperar que muera el primero y quedarse con el clon.

Pero yo no soy madre, así que no podría ponerme en los zapatos de alguien que si lo sea, y estoy en contra de la clonación de personas completas, pero a favor de la clonación de órganos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 6, 2012)

sp_27 dijo:


> Hay 2 opciones:
> 1. Congelar al primero (criogenia), esperar a que el clon cumpla los 3 años y luego descongelar al original y hacer el transplante.
> 2. Esperar que muera el primero y quedarse con el clon.
> 
> Pero yo no soy madre, así que no podría ponerme en los zapatos de alguien que si lo sea, y estoy en contra de la clonación de personas completas, pero a favor de la clonación de órganos.


 
no podes congelar a nadie, puesto que el primer hijo que tenias lo AMAS como lo que es.
y el clon lo AMARAS IGUAL, aunque nio crezca a tu lado, sabrias de su existencia, sabrias que esta creciendo TU hijo y no sabes como lo estan tratando , y que luego lo usaran como forro .
es inevitable, no se puede.

otra cosa es si se puede clonar solo un organo , que crezca en un frasco o algo asi.

hay una mezcla, que confunde por la boba comparacion, como si un clon fuese una fotocopia y es en verdad algo asi como un hermano gemelo .
como si una vida que NO fue hecha de la forma convencional (sexo, crecer en panza y parto) fuese algo de nulo valor.

y miren que yo no soy un religioso, estoy a favor de el aborto , no me agradan los curas, etc.
pero hay cosas que caen por su propio peso .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 7, 2012)

fernandob no viste la pelicula la isla con la johansson?


----------



## BKAR (Feb 12, 2012)

jeje alguien me hablo de una palicula, con el mismo contexto:
My Sister's Keeper tiulo original
en españa "La decisión de Anne" y en latinoamerica "La decisión mas dificil"
..lo mismo un hijo nace con leusemia, y la única opción es tener otro para curar al primero...
lo cual sucede, despues cuando ya tiene 11 años este contrata un abogado y blah blah blah


----------



## asherar (Feb 12, 2012)

Pregunta-acertijo: 
Dos clones humanos, ¿ tendrían huellas digitales idénticas ?


----------



## miguelus (Feb 12, 2012)

Mis padres tienen un hijo que no es mi hermano  ¿Quién es?...

Sal U2


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 12, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Pregunta-acertijo:
> Dos clones humanos, ¿ tendrían huellas digitales idénticas ?



Si es un clon mio... debería de ser así.

Si es el clon del vecino, está claro que no


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 12, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Mis padres tienen un hijo que no es mi hermano  ¿Quién es?...
> 
> Sal U2



eres adoptado


----------



## fernandob (Feb 12, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Pregunta-acertijo:
> Dos clones humanos, ¿ tendrían huellas digitales idénticas ?


no se como se forman las huellas, si es un proceso genetico (no creo)  o una cosa de azar , tipo las arrugas.



sp_27 dijo:


> eres adoptado


 
seria TRAMPA :
si llamas PADRES a esos señores aunque seas adoptado entonces tambien llama hermano al pibe aunque no lo sea de sangre.

PD: este si que me tiene en


----------



## Nepper (Feb 12, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Pregunta-acertijo:
> Dos clones humanos, ¿ tendrían huellas digitales idénticas ?


En teoría no. Para eso son las huellas digitales, porque los gemelos aunque sean identicos no poseen la misma huella digital.
Eso es lo que me habían dicho sobre el por qué se utilizan huellas digitales para identificar a las personas.

Contrariamente, en una pelicula, el gemelo del personaje activa una bóveda que solo el personaje debería poder activar.
Además en una serie policial, sabían que el asesinato lo cometió uno de los dos gemelos, pero quedaron libres porque no pudieron descubrir cual de los dos cometió el crimen, aún encontrando rastros de ADN y huellas digitales... 

No investigué mucho el tema, pero me inclino a que los gemelos tienen huellas dactilares distintas.



miguelus dijo:


> Mis padres tienen un hijo que no es mi hermano  ¿Quién es?...
> 
> Sal U2


creo que ya lo preguntaron, seguramente es alguien del foro... 

PS:


asherar dijo:


> Pregunta-acertijo:
> Dos *clones* humanos, ¿ tendrían huellas digitales idénticas ?


Me apuré al responder, pensé que dijiste gemelos XD


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 12, 2012)

el hijo de mis padres que no es mi hermano lo tengo enfrente todas las mañanas











frente al espejo...


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 12, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Pregunta-acertijo:
> Dos clones humanos, ¿ tendrían huellas digitales idénticas ?



Pues depende, si los clones provienen de la misma persona tal vez, pero si son clones de diferentes personas pues ni modo


----------



## asherar (Feb 12, 2012)

Nonononono, no se trata de una pregunta con trampita. Es una pregunta real, para pensar y poner 
en duda los propios preconceptos. 

La pregunta era sobre clones de la misma persona.

Tratándose de clones (no de gemelos) la información genética es la misma, exactamente. 
En teoría si las huellas digitales vienen codificadas en el ADN deberían ser las mismas. 
Si dependen además de cuestiones neurológicas o algo que pueda ser influenciado 
en algún momento de la vida, entonces no. 
Por ejemplo la talla es algo que depende en principio del ADN, pero puede verse afectado por 
la alimentación. 
El caso de gemelos (monocigóticos: un óvulo fecundado que se dividió), es igual al caso de clones. 
En el caso de mellizos (que provienen de óvulos diferentes) se trata de ADN distintos.

La pregunta que queda es: ¿ las huellas digitales vienen codificadas en el ADN o no ? 

Mis hijos son gemelos, pero nunca se me ocurrió fijarme en sus huellas digitales. 
Cuando vuelvan de las vacaciones me fijo y les digo. 

Saludos a sus clones!

Una cosa interesante acerca de la clonación: 
Un clon, al nacer, tiene la edad del tejido de donde se tomó la célula original. 
Es como que al clonarse la edad no se "resetea".
Esto se vio en la primer oveja clonada (Dolly).


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 12, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Nonononono, no se trata de una pregunta con trampita. Es una pregunta real, para pensar y poner
> en duda los propios preconceptos.
> 
> La pregunta era sobre clones de la misma persona.
> ...



Nonononono, esa no era la pregunta 

Interesante lo que mencionas sobre Dolly y la edad en las células... A Wikipedia!


----------



## asherar (Feb 12, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Nonononono, esa no era la pregunta


Quise decir que se sobreentendía, ... para lectores bienintencionados 
Responder a lo que marcaste en negrita permite responder a la pregunta inicial.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Interesante lo que mencionas sobre Dolly y la edad en las células... A Wikipedia!


Si no me equivoco, de ahí saqué el dato.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 13, 2012)

un acertijo:

a la mujer le importan las *SOLUCIONES *
al hombre exactamente es al revez.

a que se refiere ????


----------



## miguelus (Feb 13, 2012)

sp_27 dijo:


> eres adoptado



Me contesto yo mismo....

Mis padres tienen un hijo que no es mi hermano....

Soy yo mismo. 

Sal U2


----------



## sicorax (Feb 13, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> un acertijo:
> 
> a la mujer le importan las *SOLUCIONES *
> al hombre exactamente es al revez.
> ...



Si es exactamente al reves: "Al hombre no le importan las preguntas", porque se niega lo de importar y es lo contrario a solucion.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2012)

sicorax dijo:


> Si es exactamente al reves: "Al hombre no le importan las preguntas", porque se niega lo de importar y es lo contrario a solucion.


Es menos filosófico.

Es tal como se dijo: *Soluciones* al revés.  Y el que diga que no, es un mozo sin bandeja .


----------



## asherar (Feb 13, 2012)

Si es como dice odraudE, debería ser SOLUCYSONES.

Qué menos se podía esperar de bodnanref !


----------



## maton00 (Feb 13, 2012)

es o seran los sen##os de lucy??
jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2012)

Volviendo a lo de la clonación y la edad de las células , el clon sería idéntico , pero no tendría "el registro de vida" del original y entonces si clonan un anciano , saldrá otro anciano o un bebé que envejece rápido , pero que no sabe lo que sabe el original.

Porque creo que a partir de dos células del mismo bicho , una funciona de óvulo y la otra la germina


----------



## miguelus (Feb 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Volviendo a lo de la clonación y la edad de las células , el clon sería idéntico , pero no tendría "el registro de vida" del original y entonces si clonan un anciano , saldrá otro anciano o un bebé que envejece rápido , pero que no sabe lo que sabe el original.
> 
> Porque creo que a partir de dos células del mismo bicho , una funciona de óvulo y la otra la germina



¿Os acordáis de la oveja Dolly?....
 Pues tubo el problema de un rápido envejecimiento 

Sal U2


----------



## asherar (Feb 14, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Una cosa interesante acerca de la clonación:
> Un clon, al nacer, tiene la edad del tejido de donde se tomó la célula original.
> Es como que al clonarse la edad no se "resetea".
> Esto se vio en la primer oveja clonada (Dolly).



si, nos dimos cuenta


----------



## BKAR (Feb 16, 2012)

A Dolly no la sacrificaron??


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> A Dolly no la sacrificaron??


 

y si, era un bicho,,,,,,,,,,,,caminaba ..........asi que luego de las pruebas AL ASADOR !!!!!!!!!

o te creias que iba a terminar como cientifica


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 19, 2012)

Podrán sacar la bolita roja del circulo?

http://us.acidcow.com/pics/20101227/games/post.swf

Al menos, yo si...




http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/?action=view&current=trollenm.png


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 19, 2012)

Al final salió 








Este juego está inspirado en un viejo problema de persecución. Tradicionalmente era con un ratón y un gato (u otros animales simpáticos) en un estanque circular, pero hasta se publicaron variantes como la de "El conejo asesino de Jimmy Carter"


----------



## asherar (Feb 19, 2012)

Costó pero salió.
Y no fue de casualidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2012)

¿ A algún otro lo provoca dolor de cabeza ?


----------



## calisual (Feb 19, 2012)

hola,ami me esta por agarrar un infarto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nepper (Feb 19, 2012)

mmm... la primera, despues de estar un rato peleando... lo saqué... después quise repetirlo y tarde lo mismo que la primera vez... la clave esta en la derivada del radio XD


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> mmm... la primera, despues de estar un rato peleando... lo saqué... después quise repetirlo y tarde lo mismo que la primera vez... la clave esta en la derivada del radio XD


 
la remilp..........yo venia intentando con el logaritmo nepperiano y no me salia.......:enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2012)

imponible la bolita azul es muy rapida ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 19, 2012)

Esta me salió con más margen


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2012)

y cual es el truco?a mi no me salio nunca


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 19, 2012)

Te tenés que mover en espiral tratando de quedar lo más opuesto posible a la otra bola.
Cuando llegás a círculo más chico, la distancia que hay de ahí hasta el borde es menos de 4 veces la mitad de la circunferencia (la otra bola se mueve 4 veces más rápido), ahí salís radialmente y no te para nadie.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2012)

ahora si me salio pero costo no es facil

PD:
     15 minutos en subir la imagen,tampoco fue facil
la imagen original es png pesa 75,3k de 1024x768  24bpp y no quiere subir 
en la bentana donde se gestionan los archivos dice imagen png asta  400,0 KB (Kilobytes)	1024	768   ,esta dentro del rango,pero no sube



lo saque otra ves tarde como 25 minutos


----------



## Nepper (Feb 19, 2012)

la bolita azul tarda en hacer 180º lo mismo que la roja tarda en viajar desde el centro al radio en linea recta...
¿quieres que te de mas ayuda? entonces $$$$$$$$$$

ha... ya te respondieron... no pude $$$


----------



## BKAR (Feb 19, 2012)

YUPI!!!
porfin salio la maldita bolita del circulo..!!
ahora si puedo dormir tranquilo


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2012)

le dedique antes un rato pero no tengo paciencia, voy a ver como dice eduardo.
igual , antes se me ocurrio probar una forma y me salio asi:

(jaaa la re- engañe a la bola pero hice trampa, baje uno de los ck de la cpu para darle mas velocidad a una de las bolas)




*se usar el PAINT .....JAAAAA """"""""""!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 20, 2012)

Se ve que se entretienen en grande.

Mi trabajo aquí ha terminado 

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> le dedique antes un rato pero no tengo paciencia, voy a ver como dice eduardo.
> igual , antes se me ocurrio probar una forma y me salio asi:
> 
> (jaaa la re- engañe a la bola pero hice trampa, baje uno de los ck de la cpu para darle mas velocidad a una de las bolas)
> ...



hey esa es mi imagen pero la bola roja no esta donde debería,
una cosa cuando logre sacar la bola la pantalla se congela no me sale el reloj ese que vi



este recién lo saque a las 9:04 horas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2012)

Al final , luego de un buen bueeeeeeeeeen  rato :enfadado:

me salió


----------



## asherar (Feb 20, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se ve que se entretienen en grande.
> 
> Mi trabajo aquí ha terminado
> 
> Saludos!



Sos un grosso !!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 20, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Sos un grosso !!!



Ja, No es para tanto. 

Para pensar... Las cosas más simples son las que causan más felicidad/entretenimiento.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hey esa es mi imagen pero la bola roja no esta donde debería,


 
como supiste que era tu imagen ??? 

yo que los queria volver un poco locos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> como supiste que era tu imagen ???
> 
> yo que los queria volver un poco locos


porque esto,me di cuenta que es mi escritorio,una captura de mi escritorio,esta es la parte inferior de la imagen


----------



## fernandob (Feb 20, 2012)

ufa ................ni siquiera usando todos mis artilugios (EL PAINT) logro engañarlos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2012)

pero usando la explicación de eduardo sale rápido,ya le agarre la mano y lo saco al 4 o 5 intento


----------



## asherar (Abr 13, 2012)

Adivina qué es ...


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Adivina qué *es* ...


*Iba* a ser la Anara Tower en Dubai

http://inhabitat.com/anara-tower-by-atkins-design-studio/


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 13, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Adivina qué es ...



Esa es la Ciudadela de Ciudad 17


----------



## Nepper (Abr 14, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esa es la Ciudadela de Ciudad 17



sos bueno....

<ignorar, texto de relleno por mínimo de caracteres>


----------



## asherar (Abr 15, 2012)

Me parece que por aquí hay gente que *vive* dentro de los juegos de apuntar y tirar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 15, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Me parece que por aquí hay gente que *vive* dentro de los juegos de apuntar y tirar.



Simplemente, las cosas buenas se quedan. 

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2012)

La mujer de la imagen está encendiendo una radio que le regaló Aquileslor  . 

Esa radio no es una radio valvular común y corriente, tiene una particularidad. ¿Cuál es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> La mujer de la imagen está encendiendo una radio que le regaló Aquileslor  .
> 
> Esa radio no es una radio valvular común y corriente, tiene una particularidad. ¿Cuál es?



¿ Tubo algo que ver el Sr. Seebek ?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Tubo algo que ver el Sr. Seebek ?


Grrrr...  demasiados contemporáneos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 24, 2012)

aaaaaaa gracias *fogonazo* me parecia que tenia algo raro la foto el señor Seebeck para ser mas especifico que no?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 30, 2012)

Facil....

*6 / 2 (1+2) =*


1...?


9....?


6....?








PD.Ahh perdon la señora se compro una Radio a Kerosene, con lo caro que esta...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 30, 2012)

pa mi da 1(completando caracteres)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2012)

para mi da 6 ,pero dudo porque falta un símbolo en la ecuación


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2012)

6/2 = 3
(1+2) = 3

3 x 3 =9


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2012)

pero al faltar el punto luego de 6/2 .hummm ,aunque ay muchos que no lo colocan y se sobre-entiende que debería ir un punto,pero no se 
debería ser 6/2 . (1+2) =9  ,,,,  (equ  6/2x(1+2)=9 )
pero si tuviera otro símbolo ,,,, cambia el resultado


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 30, 2012)

6/2(1+2)

6/2(3)

6/6

=1

la otra forma es descomponiendo

6/2(1+2)

6/ 2.1+2.2

6/ 2+4

6/6

=1


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2012)

yo hace mucho que no estoy en el cole y no recuerdo normas algunas.
ante la duda la mas tetuda dicen  y si dejan cosas al aire queda la incertidumbre.

pero hay cosas que se:

el parentesis invoca a que todo lo que hay encerrado en el se hace primero .
nad dice que una division tiene o no prioridad sobre una multiplicacion ( o si ?? )  .

asi que seria lo logico hacer la cuenta en orden de izquierda a derecha:

6/2 = 3  luego  3 * 3 = 9 

ante la incertidumbre : un 1 al que hizo el planteo .



capitanp dijo:


> .
> 
> *6 / 2 (1+2) =*
> 
> ...



es mas:
podria ver esa cuenta como :

seis medios  por (2+1) .

y eso da 9


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2012)

"llave y corchaas" che andamos mal para las matematicas 

la respuestas es *1*

el punto se suprime en muchas formulas, en fisica estabamos frente a estos parentecis que si eran primero divisiones y una ecuacion en pararentecias de por medio habia una multiplicacion.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 30, 2012)

SSTC  Cerca pero yo no veo ningun corchete....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> facil....
> 
> *6 / 2 (1+2) =*
> 
> ...





128,5           *µf*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> SSTC  Cerca pero yo no veo ningun corchete....



y yo no veo un libro de matematica hace años 

Fogonazo, podes despejarla para saber como llegaste a la conclusión

cordial saludo


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2012)

El orden de precedencia dice (según la escuela A):

1. Paréntesis
2. Exponenciación
3. Multiplicaciones y divisiones de izquierda a derecha
4. Sumas y restas de izquierda a derecha

Según la escuela A, el resultado es 9

Según la escuela B, dice, que cuando hay multiplicación por yuxtaposición con un paréntesis involucrado, primero se hace la multiplicación.

Según la escuela B, el resultado es 1.

Sabiendo que es confuso, es preferible usar muchos paréntesis, corcheas, llaves y lo que sea necesario para que no sea confuso.


----------



## capitanp (May 1, 2012)

Chclau

Claroooo


Solo podria dar 1 si la ecuacion se expresa de la siguiente manera

*6 / [2 (1+2)] = 1*


Si no la respuesraa es  *9*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 1, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Chclau
> 
> Claroooo
> 
> ...



algo esta mal con llave o sin ella las cuentas me sigue dado las dos 1 
es que la llave nunca cierra en una multiplicacion, sabiendo que se despeja las corchea primero se multiplica el numero a la izquierda y despues se divide ??? 
wht???


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2012)

jajaja estudiaste en la escuela segunda ¡
es un lio si no ponen bien todos las comas y puntos,corchetes y demás minucias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> jajaja estudiaste en la escuela segunda ¡
> es un lio si no ponen bien todos las comas y puntos,corchetes y demás minucias



naaa de eso se trata lemur, las ecuanciones se pueden suprimir

pero como esta suprimida  a lo primero me da 1 y creo que la llave esta de mas


----------



## Daniele (May 2, 2012)

6 / 2 (1+2) = 1

Da 1, así como esta planteado el resultado es 1

La operacion principal es un cociente: 6 dividido algoA

Ese algoA es un producto: 2 multiplicado por algoB.

Ese algoB es una suma: 1 + 2.

Observar el siguiente planteo, que es lo mismo. En el denominador (la parte de abajo) hay un producto: 2 por la suma encerrada en el parentesis. Un producto puede indicarse con un punto o simplemento sin ningún símbolo, por lo tanto en el denominador queda 2 por 3, lo que da 6. Luego, el cociente 6/6 da 1. 

6 / 2 (1 + 2) =

= 6 / 2 (3) =

= 6 / 6 =

= 1

Para que de otro resultado hay que sacar el parentesis, en este caso es necesario indicar la presencia del punto del producto porque el 2 y el 1 se juntan y se puede confundir con 21. Entonces nos queda:


6 / 2 . 1 + 2 =

= 6 / 2 + 2 =

= 6 / 4 =

= 3 / 2

Lo dejamos indicado como fracción simplemente porque me gusta.

Saludos

PD: no se porque no me queda escrito como lo arme, me anula los espacios


----------



## Eduardo (May 2, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> 6 / 2 (1+2) = 1
> Da 1, así como esta planteado el resultado es 1
> La operacion principal es un cociente: 6 dividido algoA
> Ese algoA es un producto, 2 multiplicado por algoB.
> Ese algoB es una suma: 1 + 2.



No, el cociente tiene la misma prioridad que la multiplicación.

Cuando se escribe una fórmula en "modo texto" hay reglas "de facto" (bah, lo que se acostumbra), en este caso el símbolo '/' no te separa del resto.

Para que dé 1, la manera correcta de escribirlo es 6/(2(1+2))


Otro ejemplo puede ser
2/2/2/2 = ?

Con las convenciones habituales el resultado es 1/4 = 0.25


PD. Para eliminar dudas sobre la interpretación de la expresión basta introducirla en Google

Google 6 / 2 (1+2)  y Google 2/2/2/2   que de paso en la respuesta te agregan los paréntesis para mayor claridad.


.


----------



## Daniele (May 2, 2012)

Eduardo: ahora que lo miro bien tenes razon. Para que de 1 tiene que tener un juego más de parentesis tal cual lo escribiste vos. Sin el segundo juego de parentesis da 9. Se debe interpretar como 6/2 y a ese resultado multiplicarlo por (2+1).

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 2, 2012)

SI agarran la calculadora cientifica van a ver que la *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* cuenta da 1



6/(2(1+2)) = 6 / [2 (1+2)]  seguimos con la llave


----------



## asherar (May 2, 2012)

Si abrimos la calculadora del SysOp y vamos apretando los números y símbolos en el orden 
que están escritos (y el símbolo de multiplicar implícito luego del primer 2), da un inevitable 9. 

PD:La calculadora científica ya la di de baja desde que tengo ventanas.)


----------



## Daniele (May 2, 2012)

SSTC: estás agregando un juego de corchetes donde no lo hay, ahí está tu error. Sin ese juego de corchetes, la cuenta se resuelve como dice Eduardo, es decir da 9. Si le agregas esos corchetes la cuenta es otra (con lo que se estaría deformando la cuenta original).

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 2, 2012)

el verdadero resultado final si estas en la secundaria  o en la facu es:

lo que decida el cabron de el maestro que es el que pone la nota y nunca se equivoca (aunque este RE equivocado )  .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 2, 2012)

haber, si chicos si lo hago de la forma natural a la vieja escuela con lapiz y hoja me da 9 lo que no entiendo porque mi *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* calculadora me da 1 y no es error (porque si no pone un E y al lado error)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 2, 2012)

Calculadora Casio fx-40=9, fx-120=9


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2012)

supercalculador marca ''papel-y-birome verde'' =9


----------



## fernandob (May 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> supercalculador marca ''papel-y-birome verde'' =9


 
ESAAAAAAAAA es la qe vale !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniele (May 3, 2012)

Estas pulsando mal las teclas...

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (May 3, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Facil....
> 
> *6 / 2 (1+2) =*
> 
> ...



depende el compilador que uses...  ........


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> depende el compilador que uses...  ........


 
que es lo mismo que esto:




fernandob dijo:


> el verdadero resultado final si estas en la secundaria o en la facu es:
> 
> lo que decida el cabron de el maestro que es el que pone la nota y nunca se equivoca (aunque este RE equivocado ) .


.......................................................


----------



## foso (May 5, 2012)

Que le dijo James Maxwell a André Ampere ??????


----------



## Nepper (May 5, 2012)

foso dijo:


> Que le dijo James Maxwell a André Ampere ??????



pero no tengo ni la mas palida idea!!!!

¿que le pudo haber dicho?


----------



## foso (May 5, 2012)

claro que en el imaginario caso de que se hubieran conocido, pues cuando uno murió el otro era solo un niño.


----------



## Nepper (May 6, 2012)

foso dijo:


> Que le dijo James Maxwell a André Ampere ??????



¿sos mala onda?


----------



## foso (May 7, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> ¿sos mala onda?



No. No fue eso lo que le dijo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2012)

para mi que no le pudo decir nada porque no hablan el mismo idioma 
uno era escoses y el otro francés


----------



## Helminto G. (May 7, 2012)

de que le dijo le dijo, el otro sera el que no le entendio...


----------



## asherar (May 7, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> de que le dijo le dijo, el otro sera el que no le entendio...


Ajajajajaja....


----------



## foso (May 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> para mi que no le pudo decir nada porque no hablan el mismo idioma
> uno era escoses y el otro francés



vamos a ponerle que los dos eran sudamericanos y hablaban español.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2012)

supongamos que los eran hispano parlantes,que le mando un telegrama ? charlaron sobre matemáticas
o charlaron sobre mujeres 
no ay otra opción


----------



## foso (May 7, 2012)

y .... no los veo a estos dos físico-matemáticos charlando de mujeres. Aunque dicen que Maxwell era un muy buen amante con su esposa, le escribía poemas....

pero esta frase que le dijo, por telegrama, e-mail, o mensaje de texto, es referente a un hecho importantísimo en la historia, 

¿qué fue lo que le dijo?


----------



## J2C (May 7, 2012)

Aiam Perez !! 




.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2012)

ya se le dijo ''continua vos ''


----------



## fernandob (May 7, 2012)

foso dijo:


> Que le dijo James Maxwell a André Ampere ??????



maxwel a ampere:
çhe jeton !! con ese nombre y apellido seguro siempre eras el primero en la lista en el cole para ir al frente.

amper a maxwell:
que ñoco te importa ???? 

amper a maxwell:
sin mis amperes vos no tendrias tus campitos magneticos de mariconcito .

maxwell a ampere _
ja!! jeton , los mios son inalambricos.

ambos:
che por que no nos dejamos de jorobar y vamos al cabarute, estoy podrido de estar en el taller :
dale, vamos !!!!

maxwell a ampere:
che .me pica la oreja, debe ser que alguien en el futuro esta hablando de nosotros.....


----------



## Tacatomon (May 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> maxwel a ampere:
> çhe jeton !! con ese nombre y apellido seguro siempre eras el primero en la lista en el cole para ir al frente.
> 
> amper a maxwell:
> ...



EPICO!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2012)

jajajaj muy bueno muy bueno


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2012)

- Apagá la luz y tapame la espalda ?


----------



## foso (May 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> maxwel a ampere:
> çhe jeton !! con ese nombre y apellido seguro siempre eras el primero en la lista en el cole para ir al frente.
> 
> amper a maxwell:
> ...




lo bueno de mi acertijo es que da pa la imaginación. Muy bueno fernando, me he reido mucho, pero la respuesta es finalmente incorrecta


----------



## Nepper (May 8, 2012)

Maxwell a amperé:
-:Sigueme la corriente-


----------



## foso (May 8, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> Maxwell a amperé:
> -:Sigueme la corriente-



jajaja, no


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2012)

si no fuera por mis amperes vos no tendrias esos campitos magnetiquitos .

y si no fuese por mis campitos vos no tendrias esas conta corrientes.

y si no fuese por mis contra corrientes vos no tendrias mas campitos


----------



## Daniele (May 8, 2012)

Fernandob: genial

Por ahí alguien dijo que supusieramos que los 2 científicos eran latinoamericanos y que los 2 eran hispano parlantes, perdonenme pero no creo, porque si así hubiera sido no habrían tenido tiempo para estudiar nada porque los gobiernos de turno se hubieran encargado de perseguirlos y hacerlos emigrar. En nuestros amados países latinoamericanos nunca hubo espacio para la ciencia, recordar que la dictadura destruyó todos los laboratorios que encontró en universidades y escuelas, (todo aquel que piensa es peligroso) aunque en los últimos años parece que estamos dandole algo de bola.

¿Que le dijo?

- Che Cacho, dejaste el trabajo por la mitad, lo tube que terminar yo...

Saludos


----------



## foso (May 8, 2012)

ok, una ayuda: (esto ya se transformó en el juego del ahorcado).


la frase fue "Che André, ¿y si ponemos un _________ ahí ?"


COMPLETAR EL ESPACIO


----------



## Daniele (May 8, 2012)

No me jodas, no me digas que le dijo:

Che Andre, y si ponemos un campito por ahí...


----------



## foso (May 8, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> No me jodas, no me digas que le dijo:
> 
> Che Andre, y si ponemos un campito por ahí...



noooo  hay que conocer la historia para responderlo, no es fácil.


----------



## asherar (May 8, 2012)

foso dijo:


> ok, una ayuda: (esto ya se transformó en el juego del ahorcado).
> 
> la frase fue "Che André, ¿y si ponemos un _______ ahí ?"
> 
> COMPLETAR EL ESPACIO



"Che André, ¿y si ponemos *mi nombre* ahí  ?"


----------



## foso (May 8, 2012)

una sola palabra. Además tiene un significado físico mi acertijo.


----------



## Nepper (May 8, 2012)

foso dijo:


> ok, una ayuda: (esto ya se transformó en el juego del ahorcado).
> 
> 
> la frase fue "Che André, ¿y si ponemos un _________ ahí ?"
> ...



Che André, ¿y si ponemos un *Transformador* ahí ?
seguro explotaría


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2012)

Daniele ,, estan regresando de a poco los científicos cheee no seas tan negativo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 8, 2012)

foso dijo:


> ok, una ayuda: (esto ya se transformó en el juego del ahorcado).
> 
> 
> la frase fue "Che André, ¿y si ponemos un _________ ahí ?"
> ...



un tampón?!?!?!?!?!

digo, por andres, el que a las mujeres les viene una vez al mes


----------



## Daniele (May 9, 2012)

En hora buena que regresan los científicos, los estamos necesitando...


Foso: cada día estoy más intrigado y no encuentro el hilo de la cosa.


Saludos


----------



## chclau (May 9, 2012)

termino?

desplazamiento?


----------



## foso (May 9, 2012)

Zeta_bola_1 no es un tampón.

ok, les dejo hasta el viernes a la noche y doy la respuesta.

la palabra que pongan tiene que estar bien justificada, es un elemento muy usado en electrónica.


----------



## chclau (May 9, 2012)

Capacitor.

Maxwell agrego el termino con la corriente de desplazamiento para corregir la ecuacion de Ampere.

Por lo menos, asi lo veo yo...


----------



## Nepper (May 9, 2012)

pero chabon!! es verdad!! ahora me acuerdo!!!


----------



## tatatira (May 9, 2012)

foso dijo:


> noooo  hay que conocer la historia para responderlo, no es fácil.



Entonces no es ni logica ni comprension?


----------



## foso (May 9, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> capacitor.
> 
> Maxwell agrego el termino con la corriente de desplazamiento para corregir la ecuacion de ampere.
> 
> Por lo menos, asi lo veo yo...



respuesta correcta !!!!



Aca va otro, un poco mas fácil:


La siguiente cuenta arroja un número, se debe encontrar ese número con al menos 4 decimales:



                                           (p^5)Ω / (pa x pe x po x pu) = ??????


donde  Ω = Π(abecedario) / Π(consonantes)


----------



## Eduardo (May 9, 2012)

3.1415926535897932384626433832...


----------



## foso (May 9, 2012)

Eduardo yo te queria ver en la anterior. Aparecés en las mas fáciles...


----------



## Eduardo (May 9, 2012)

En el anterior estaba perdidísimo. Creí que la respuesta era algún juego de palabras.


----------



## maton00 (May 9, 2012)

Π³+Π²/Π*Π*Π*Π*Π=?
=Π​


----------



## Daniele (May 11, 2012)

No entendí nada???


----------



## asherar (May 11, 2012)

Acertijo especial para forosdeelectrónica
-----------------------------------------

Muy amigas desde siempre, 
al juntarnos en parejas 
muy selectivas lo hacemos, 
ni a todos, ni con cualquiera:  
A con B, y C con D (o con E),  
y jamás de otra manera !

Aunque el frío nos retuerce, 
sabemos ser muy prolijas, 
y muchos quieren copiarnos
sin conocer el secreto, 
pero lo hacemos muy bien, 
tal y como nuestras hijas. 

¿ Quiénes somos ?


(El que se dé cuenta puede poner sólo las iniciales).

PD: Bueno, me tomé una pequeña licencia poética, porque E es masculino !


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 11, 2012)

ni la mas remota idea ?


----------



## Nepper (May 11, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Acertijo especial para forosdeelectrónica
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Muy amigas desde siempre,
> ...


las moleculas?


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ni la mas remota idea ?



Entonces vamos a dejarlo un tiempito ...


----------



## foso (May 12, 2012)

la respuesta de nepper está mal ???


----------



## chclau (May 12, 2012)

ADN, o los genes?  (no muy seguro que digamos)


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2012)

Adenina, Guanina, Timina, Citosina y Uracilo

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ácido_nucleico


----------



## Nepper (May 13, 2012)

aca les va uno....
esto es muy físico...

Redondo, redondo, barril sin fondo...
¿que es?


----------



## asherar (May 13, 2012)

Un gordito que no para de comer ?

El anillo


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2012)

un barril sin fondo ???

un agujero negro


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2012)

un cuchillito que no corta?


----------



## Nepper (May 13, 2012)

La respuesta correcta es anillo, pero como somos gente de ciencia, ganó fernandob 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> un cuchillito que no corta?



no entendí el sarcasmo y/o chiste...


----------



## asherar (May 13, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> La respuesta correcta es anillo, pero como somos gente de ciencia, ganó fernandob
> 
> 
> 
> no entendí el sarcasmo y/o chiste...



Pero el agujero negro es esférico, mientras que un barril es cilíndrico.


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2012)

amen de que "barril sin fondo " es solo una frase y no indica que sea de similar forma : 

whattt ???????
que sabes como es adentro o a los lados de un agujero negro ???


----------



## asherar (May 14, 2012)

Yo no sé, simplemente repito lo que dicen los que saben. 
Por lo que he leido hay evidencia de que existen, y hay teorías de cómo deben ser.

Aparte, esa imagen que pusiste representa un "sol negro", y no un "agujero negro". 

Ver la fuente: http://astrocosmos2002.blogspot.com.ar/2011/11/estrella-de-materia-oscura-sol-negro.html

y en ese caso, como sol, es una "cuasi-esfera" (no es esfera perfecta por la rotación).

Sea lo que sea, pensar que esos ... "cosos" ... negros sean cilíndricos es bastante egocéntrico,
porque, en ese caso deberían estar todos con el eje apuntando en nuestra dirección.
Si fueran cilíndricos, alguno debería poder verse "de costado", y entonces habría alguna foto ...
Por lo tanto, la probabilidad de que TODOS sean esféricos es de 99.99 ...
que para el caso, y dentro de mi socrática situación (solo sé que nada sé), es como decir el 100 %.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 14, 2012)

A mi me gusta pensar que tenemos un Agujero negro en el centro de la Vía Láctea... Así, por lo menos mi vida es más interesante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2012)

Ocurrió hace unos dias , y dicen que solo ocurre cada 10.000 años . . . 

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&saf....,cf.osb&fp=69e48845a563473b&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## Tacatomon (May 14, 2012)

Bueno, ahí lo tienen. Al final de cuentas... Existen.

Esto se pone cada vez más interesante!

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 14, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Muy amigas desde siempre,
> al juntarnos en parejas
> muy selectivas lo hacemos,
> ni a todos, ni con cualquiera:
> ...



un reloj que camina


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 14, 2012)

humm no creo,porque y las hijas no pega


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2012)

hay alejandro, hay que ser feliz con poco ...... si a vos te dan un helado de frutilla con banana split disfrutalo, no te pongas a custtionarte cosas.
(PD: la proxima que nos veamos te invito un helado ) 




asherar dijo:


> Yo no sé, simplemente repito lo que dicen los que saben.
> Por lo que he leido hay evidencia de que existen, y hay teorías de cómo deben ser.



los que saben hoy son los que mañana estaran equivocados con la nueva teoria.
ademas, ninguno fue.



asherar dijo:


> Aparte, esa imagen que pusiste representa un "sol negro", y no un "agujero negro".
> 
> Ver la fuente: http://astrocosmos2002.blogspot.com.ar/2011/11/estrella-de-materia-oscura-sol-negro.html



yo solo entro en paginas de rubias tetonas y culonas, en ese enlace solo busque fotos de agujero negro y pegue una, ni entre...........¿ estas poniendote viejo ??? 



asherar dijo:


> y en ese caso, como sol, es una "cuasi-esfera" (no es esfera perfecta por la rotación).
> 
> .



claro, y un barril de cerveza es un barril perfecto ???? gruñon van 3.



asherar dijo:


> Sea lo que sea, pensar que esos ... "cosos" ... negros sean cilíndricos es bastante egocéntrico,
> porque, en ese caso deberían estar todos con el eje apuntando en nuestra dirección.
> Si fueran cilíndricos, alguno debería poder verse "de costado", y entonces habría alguna foto ...
> Por lo tanto, la probabilidad de que TODOS sean esféricos es de 99.99 ...
> .



si , y la luz es onda y particula a la vez.........y los cientificos paja.

por que un agujero negro no puede verse redondo desde afuera desde cualquier punto pero adentro ser un gran tunel ???? 
si se morfa todo y hay teorias de que de el otro lado esta elvis.
que coño podemos saber de un agujero negro ???? 



asherar dijo:


> que para el caso, y dentro de mi socrática situación (solo sé que nada sé), es como decir el 100 %.



ahh......por fin, al final te vas dando cuenta................

..........................


----------



## J2C (May 14, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ..... yo solo entro en paginas de rubias tetonas y culonas, en ese enlace solo busque fotos de agujero negro y pegue una, ni entre...........¿ estas poniendote viejo ??? .....


 
Y los agujeros *marrones*!!!!, que me cuentan de esos ?????



.-​


----------



## Tacatomon (May 14, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Y los agujeros *marrones*!!!!, que me cuentan de esos ?????
> 
> 
> 
> .-​


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Y los agujeros *marrones*!!!!, que me cuentan de esos ?????
> 
> .-​



generan fuerzas gravitatorias impresinantes .
agujeros marrones, agujeros rozados.
las gemelas redondas y gigantes.

son misterios de el universo.
pero nos estamos yendo al arenero.


----------



## chclau (May 14, 2012)

Si hubo un chabon que escribio que estuvo en Ganimedes, al parecer invitado y con pension completa, no me resultaria nada raro que venga alguno a decir que ya estuvo adentro de un agujero negro bailando con Elvis y que visto desde dentro, un agujero negro en realidad es un icosaedro pero todo con espejitos aunque no esta seguro porque las luces disco no iluminaban bien el recinto.

La gran ventaja de una fiesta en un agujero negro es que ningun vecino se puede quejar de que le molesta el volumen de la musica. En realidad, un agujero negro es el arma mas eficaz contra vecinos molestos... asi que aunque salga algo de musica pafuera... vecinos igual no quedan.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 14, 2012)

porque el  agujero negro se chupa todo para adentro,la luz también,por eso es negro


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> porque* el agujero negro se chupa todo para adentro,*la luz también,por eso es negro


 
Dicen que es materia muy comprimida con una fuerza gravitatoria incomprensible para nosotros , que absorve todo , incluida la luz.

algunoa marrones van llegando a negros , ya casi


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dicen que
> algunoa marrones van llegando a negros , ya casi


justo me preguntaba eso ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2012)

Claro , cuando el marrón tiene rayos más largos , absorve más y se acerca a ujero negro.

Si quieren les hago dibujito


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 14, 2012)

nooo esta bien,no importa


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

nada de dibujos por que si no los de mod. abren el agujero negro y se llevan todo.

basicamente el agujero negro es una aspiradora gigante, solo que no se ve la bolsa.

pero hablando en serio:
es increible la imaginacion de el ser humano, como es capaz de hacer calculos y imaginar sobre algo asi, que en realidad no tiene NPI , podra teorizar al pedo todo loq ue quiera, pero NPI.
uno se mueve sobre terreno seguro cuando tenes el objeto de estudio real, y un agujero negro no lo podes tener.
aunque me digan que con el HLC hacen un "micro" agujero negro , no es nada que ver la comparacion con uno de tamaño astronomico, es ........ridiculo pensar que se puede predecri algo.
todas las predicciones que se hagan se las hace siguiendo una o varias lineas.
pero si en la realidad esa o esas lineas no son las reales, pues que todo lo demas s ecae en ridiculo.

de nuevo , me parece maravilloso como el ser humano imagina en lo abstracto, en lo que no posee NPI .
y se que esa capacidad nos ha llevado a muchos avances, no lo niego .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2012)

No me quiero imagina de donde sacaron teorias


----------



## Nepper (May 15, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> nada de dibujos por que si no los de mod. abren el agujero negro y se llevan todo.
> 
> basicamente el agujero negro es una aspiradora gigante, solo que no se ve la bolsa.
> 
> ...





fernandob dijo:


> de nuevo , me parece maravilloso como el ser humano imagina en lo abstracto, en lo que no posee NPI .





Limbo dijo:


> A peticion de los areneros.. Me complace presentaros el nuevo invento; La gatostada:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Z8yW5cyXXRc



Evidentemente, mi colega fernandob, es tal cual como dices...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2012)

Fer , la teoría del agujero negro , tratándose de una materia de altísima densidad , no es descabellada . Digamos que la materia es como los sistemas planetarios , mucho espacio vacío y poca materia (planetas , satélites , soles , asteroides, cometas , etc).

Si por ejemplo uno le quitara todos los espacios vacíos entre electrones , neutrones y protones , y entre átomos y moléculas , el portaviones mas grande del mundo quedaría del tamaño de una tuerquita , pero pesaría exactamente lo mismo.

Entonces algo similar de tamaño astronómico tendría un poder de atracción terrorífico.

. . .  sogual que el hoyo marrón


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

sabes que pasa 2M 

para poder armar lo que hoy llamamos fisica clasica el ser hmano dedico mucho tiempo, basicamente esw observacion, luego tirar una teoria, luego verificarla con experimentos.
teniendo todo a mano sabes como es la historia:
teorias y calculos que se aproximaban y que fueron dados por validos por muchos años hasta que otro lanzo una teoria mas exacta y precisa que anulaba a  la anterior.
pero indudablemente hace falta tener en la mesa de pruebas al conejillo de indias para experimentar, verificar una y mil veces.

pues en esto de los agujeros negros no tenemso al conejillo, ni a la mesa cerca.
solo miramos con un gran telescopio a algo que esta a millones de Km ......un lugar donde no se ve mas que .negro.
y de ahi tiramso toda la teoria .

y no tenemso NPI de nada de nada, ni siquiera si las leyes de la fisica clasica, cuantica o la que sea se cumple ahi o mas afuera.

y si ......resulta que : nada que ver ????? 

o sea: ves una luz que nunca viste en el cielo, y de ahi te vas a dormir luego de cenar algo que estaba en mal estado y tenes sueños raros.....y de esa luz te imaginas una nave espacial, y de ella que hay ets y que nso estan mirando y que planean algo y que cuando se lancen.y que cuando nos agarren , y que ........que sera de mi ?? y de mis cosas ??  y que cuando se hayan comido a casi todos vos vas a estar escondido  y que quizas se vayan y que , esperas no quedar solo , pero y que ......

y resulta que nada que ver .era un reflejo en una nube .


paja mental.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si por ejemplo uno le quitara todos los espacios vacíos entre electrones , neutrones y protones , y entre átomos y moléculas , el portaviones mas grande del mundo quedaría del tamaño de una tuerquita , pero pesaría exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> )



si haces eso no sabes que pasaria, no sabes si se puede siquiera, no sabes como cambian las leyes de la fisica, como se comportaria ese volumen .
son solo teorias, solo eso.
y nada mas que eso.
paja mental  de matematicos .

como ya dije :
uno tiene una teoria: ve como verificarla , hace las pruebas , y luego sigue (nuevas teorias de nuevos temas).
si no tenes nada ni a palos para verificar algo ......es paja , mental , brutal.
paja y mas paja.

queres ejercitar la mente ?? me parece buenisimo, pero son solo teorias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 15, 2012)

Me parece que estás exagerando. Con teorías hicieron la bomba atómica, real, muy real. Esos "pajeros" mentales lograron con unos pocos kilos de materia destruir una ciudad. Si bien son teorías, tienen su basamento, no las "tiran" porque sí o porque las alucinaron.
Por ejemplo: uno de los alucinados vaticinó la existencia de elementos que en la época eran desconocidos..... que te parece?
Otro dijo que la cantidad de energía contenida en la materia equivale a X, nada nuevo no?


----------



## J2C (May 15, 2012)

Perdón​ 


Pero prefiero seguir mirando los *agujeros marrones* cuando se van !!!.​ 


​


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Me parece que estás exagerando. Con teorías hicieron la bomba atómica, real, muy real. Esos "pajeros" mentales lograron con unos pocos kilos de materia destruir una ciudad. Si bien son teorías, tienen su basamento, no las "tiran" porque sí o porque las alucinaron.
> Por ejemplo: uno de los alucinados vaticinó la existencia de elementos que en la época eran desconocidos..... que te parece?
> Otro dijo que la cantidad de energía contenida en la materia equivale a X, nada nuevo no?



te equivocas grandemente:
esa gente hace lo que yo digo exactamente, no eran pajeors mentales ya que tenian para probar:
asi siempre se avanzo, vos crees que sacaron de la galera eso ?? 
hicieron muchisimas pruebas, tiraron teorias y vrificaron cosas. .

previo a la bomba atomica hubo un monton de escalones que subir:
 teoria >>> verificacion con pruebas
teoria >>>> verificacion con pruebas 
 teoria >>> verificacion con pruebas
teoria >>>> verificacion con pruebas 
 teoria >>> verificacion con pruebas
teoria >>>> verificacion con pruebas 
etc.
etc.

la bomba atomica pudo no haber funcionado o como algun teorico decia pudo haber provocado  una reaccion en cadena en toda la materia en la tierra.

como ves , es como yo digo.

quienes llegaron a ahcer la bomba es por que tuvieron muchas teorias en la mesa y elementos para verificarla. 
incluso  la misma bomba atomica fue eso .

y como ya dije:
no quito merito a la capacidad de imaginar y de seguir caminos imaginarios.

solo que : es paja mental cuando esta a años luz de distancia y no hay ni una mosca de posiblidades de verificar nada.



*ACERTIJO * (de paja mental)

tenemos a la humanidad en el año 2120 muriendose de hambre, ya se comio hasta a los buitres, asiq ue no hay mas nada que comer.
asi que inventan la maquina del tiempo .
pero la inventaron rapido y hay muchas cosas que no saben
m.

el motivo : RECURSOS.

deciden ir al pasado , a la epoca de los  dinosaurios a cazar provisiones, como si cazaran ballenas pero cazan dinosaurios.

(voy a ponere fechas y nombres solo para asi poder tener una referencia ):

va el grupo al año -123000 y cazan a el dinosaurio pepe 23 
lo llevan al presente y se lo comen .
saben que no pueden pretender ir a buscar a pepe 23 al año -123000 + 1 dia , por que ya se lo llevaron y no esta mas .

pero lo que hacen es ir al año -123000 -1 dia, o se aun dia* antes *de que se lo llevaran.
que ese dia estaba lo mas bien .
y lo cazan y se lo llevan...........

que pasa ?????


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 15, 2012)

Si vos creés que es así, así será. Cuando alguien tiene una opinión formada, es mejor no discutir.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2012)

:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

no, pero no estoy discutiendo mal (creo) , solo estamos opinando.

decime vos un caso de algo absolutamente teorico de loq ue no tenemso posibilidad alguna de verificar , de avanzar confirmando ningun paso , y de eso hablo.

lo de la bomba atomica como otras cossas si habia para verificar y experimentar.

a ver, yo se y considero como vos que esta capacidad nuestra es algo maravilloso que nos permitio avanzar muchisimo, y crear cosas que estaban solo en nuestra fantasia.
se que es un motor para nuestro avance.
coincido plenamente .

pero si tomas para tu estudio y teorizacion un tema de el que NO TENES POSIBILIDAD ALGUNA DE  verificar nada , pues que podras irte en tu cabeza para cualquier lado.

la misma electricidad, quienes sentaron las bases  de la electricidad REAL  se la pasaron probando y verificando.
caso contrario, pues podres poner el mejor bocho de el universo que si no tiene de donde verificar , de donde descubrir para luego intentar demostrar y generar ecuaciones que verifiquen el comportamiento .
pues , solo se ira a pajas mentales, quizas alguna de ellas le emboque, pero seguro tendra o tirara miles que no .

todo lo que construyo la humanidad se hizo en base a realidad, la ciencia misma dice que solo reconoce algo si se puede verificar el experimento en cualquier laboratorio.

en fin, quizas no me estes comprendiendo o no me se hacer explicar.

esto me pasa por hablar con tigres y lemures.
al final , para que soy homo sapiens, me voy ...........me cansaron, voy a comer una banana.
que los cure lola .


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2012)

y yo que tengo que ber?
un ejemplo ,el muchacho este genoves  ,pensaba y teorizaba que la tierra era redonda y tubo que parar un huevo para poder descubrir america


----------



## asherar (May 15, 2012)

El que teoriza sin base  (y teoriza ... y teoriza ... y teoriza ... ) sos vos fernando, ...

 De repente me acordé de un refrán: 
"cree el "-rón" que todos comparten su condición".


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

dedo - ron ?? 
aproba - ron ??

en que cosa teorizo sin base ?? 
3 ejemplos dame .

y de paso , dame tambien algun ejemplo de gente que teorizo y teorizo sin base y sin pruebas y luego de un largo camino de teorias en el aire llego a algo .
si yo te digo que trabajes en el tema de señales de radio frecuencia para transmisiones inalambricas y vos ese tema no lo estudiaste jamas en particular, si las leyes generales.
y te dedicas a solo teorizar , sin realizar prueba alguna que verifique si vas por el camino correcto o no .
crees que podras llegar a buen puerto ???


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2012)

a era este el video de que habla sobre sobre las teorias


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

son adorables los gatitos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2012)

La paradoja se sustenta en tres leyes: 
Todos los gatos caen en cuatro patas. 
Toda tostada untada que cae al piso lo hará del lado untado para abajo. 
La ley de la gravedad. 

Se toma un gato y se le ata un pan tostado untado en la espalda, de forma tal que el lado untado quede para arriba, llamado compuesto gato-tostada o, para abreviar, el Ga-To. El problema surge cuando se intenta soltar este compuesto al piso: según la ley de gravedad, debido a su densidad, debe caer sí o sí pero las leyes 1 y 2 se contradicen entre sí, cayendo en una desgracia física y lógica que filósofos, sacerdotes, físicos y conspiracionistas están tratando de resolver hace siglos. El Ga-To, señoras y señores, permanece en un estado misterioso de ingravidez.


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

*ACERTIJO * (de paja mental)

tenemos a la humanidad en el año 2120 muriendose de hambre, ya se comio hasta a los buitres, asiq ue no hay mas nada que comer.
asi que inventan la maquina del tiempo .
pero la inventaron rapido y hay muchas cosas que no saben
m.

el motivo : RECURSOS.

deciden ir al pasado , a la epoca de los  dinosaurios a cazar provisiones, como si cazaran ballenas pero cazan dinosaurios.

(voy a ponere fechas y nombres solo para asi poder tener una referencia ):

va el grupo al año -123000 y cazan a el dinosaurio pepe 23 
lo llevan al presente y se lo comen .
saben que no pueden pretender ir a buscar a pepe 23 al año -123000 + 1 dia , por que ya se lo llevaron y no esta mas .

pero lo que hacen es ir al año -123000 -1 dia, o se aun dia* antes *de que se lo llevaran.
que ese dia estaba lo mas bien .
y lo cazan y se lo llevan...........

que pasa ?????


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2012)

Que el primer dinosaurio no lo encontraron jeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2012)

si y acá hay  científicos experimentando con el gato-tostada





Hay una triste realidad en este experimento, por un lado el gato morirá algún día, por lo que el movimiento no es perpetuo y por otro, siguiendo la misma ley de murphy: “Si algo puede salir mal, saldrá mal” ;  así que la misma ley que sustenta el gato-tostada destruye la teoría…que paradoja


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que el primer dinosaurio no lo encontraron jeje



1 --  te comiste al que agarraste primero.
2 --- pero luego vas y lo agarras un dia o una semana antes (posible por que ahi esta) ........pero entonces no pudiste agarrar al que agarraste primero , pero ya lo agarraste ..


----------



## Helminto G. (May 15, 2012)

lo del gato es simple, es una confucion de conceptos, la tostada se basa en terminos de la fisica y el gato en terminos de biologia, por que un gato cae de pie? por que la tostada cae del lado de la mantequilla? vean la naturaleza de esas respuestas no podemos mesclar conceptos de diferentes areas del saber, por otro lado si investigamos lo suficiente el pan deberia ser enorme para generar la fuerza nesesaria....


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2012)

pan con mas manteca y dulce 
o una matriz de anguilas eléctricas como generador


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> lno podemos mesclar .



los chinos si mezclan gato con mantequilla.....:enfadado:


----------



## Helminto G. (May 15, 2012)

me citan fuera de contexto....
dije mesclar conceptos...
y pues yo mesclo con mantequilla muchos mas animales...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2012)

Yo mezclo mantequilla con ujero negro . . . o eso era de otro hilo 

Referencia cinematográfica : "El Último Tango en París"


----------



## chclau (May 16, 2012)

El problema del acertijo de fernandob (si me dejan contestarle denserio) es que los viajes al pasado, por muchas razones, causan paradojas, por lo que 

1) Los viajes al pasado son imposibles, o
2) Si fueran posibles, implican el desplazamiento a una realidad alternativa

Viajar al futuro, como todos sabemos, no solo que es posible sino que es, por ahora, ineludible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> 1 -- te comiste al que agarraste primero.
> 2 --- pero luego vas y lo agarras un dia o una semana antes (posible por que ahi esta) ........pero entonces no pudiste agarrar al que agarraste primero , pero ya lo agarraste ..


 

Te comés una paradoja , no un dinosaurio


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2012)

Creo que ya se pasaron de bujero...








el-rey-julien dijo:


> si y acá hay  científicos experimentando con el gato-tostada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Helminto G. (May 16, 2012)

consideremos que es posible el viajesillo y consideremos que traen al animalillo ese, segun el greñudo ese, para crear un monton de energia basta una poca de matera como un grano de polvo, por lo tanto para generar un grano de polvo se nesecita un monton de energia.. asi que un dinosaurio del tamaño q se supone fueron nesesitaria madrales de energia para aparecerse....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 16, 2012)

nunca podrian haber cazado al pepe23 del primer viaje, puesto que no existia, para su linea de tiempo ya habian viajado la semana anterior y se lo habian comido en sanguchito


----------



## chclau (May 16, 2012)

Para mi el concepto de lineas de tiempo, es un concepto rebuscado. Implica que obligatoriamente deberia haberse realizado el viaje al pasado en un momento determinado del futuro, porque toda la realidad esta construida asi, es una realidad que depende de ese viaje. Se crean lazos en el tiempo y paradojas tales como que, podria ser que los viajes en el tiempo hubieran sido inventados porque alguien del futuro trajo la tecnologia para hacerlo. O sea, no los habria inventado nadie.


----------



## asherar (May 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> dedo - ron ??
> aproba - ron ??


Si, claro ... hacete el distraído,              
O será que tu imaginación es tan limitada ... ?



fernandob dijo:


> en que cosa teorizo sin base ??


En todo.   
Siempre te basas en tus kilométricas hipótesis, pero nunca citas a nadie que haya 
pensado en el mismo tema antes. Ya Cacho te recomendó algunos autores clásicos, 
pero vos seguís queriendo inventar la rueda por tu cuenta. 

Por ejemplo, tu teoría de comerse los dinosaurios falla en algo muy elemental: 
Si cada vez vas un día antes para comerte el mismo dinosaurio, llega un momento 
que el dinosaurio todavía no nació. 
Y si seguís retrocediendo en el tiempo para comerte los bichos que había antes, 
llegás a cuando no había nada, así que te morís de hambre igual. 
Sin mencionar que evitás la formación de una parte del petróleo. 

Conclusión, no se gana nada con retroceder, (o sea que Chuck Norris tenía razón). 
En cambio uno puede depositar esperanzas en el futuro, porque lo que aún no se conoce 
tal vez pueda existir, sólo es cuestión de buscarle la vuelta, y eso se logra con imaginación
y con ganas (*) (fijate en _este enlace_, solo en el "abstract"). 
O con filosofía, en tu ejemplo, aceptando la inevitabilidad de la muerte. 
Tu método lo único que hace es alargar una agonía segura.


(*) En mi época decíamos "total, el NO ya lo tenés".


----------



## foso (May 16, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Conclusión, no se gana nada con retroceder, (o sea que Chuck Norris tenía razón).
> 
> (*) En mi época decíamos "total, el NO ya lo tenés".



jajajaja , cómo te acordaste de Chuck ???


Ya perdí el hilo de la discusión, de que hablamos ??? de si se puede viajar en el tiempo ???


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2012)

Quiero pensar que los viajes al pasado son imposibles... Al menos, que descubramos más allá de la Espuma cuántica.

Por lo del futuro. El viaje es posible. Solo que nuestra tecnología no permita eso por ahora.

Habría que pensar en agujeros blancos...


----------



## ericklarva (May 16, 2012)

Paradoja, verdad o ficción???
Supongamos que descubrimos como viajar lo más cerca de la velocidad de la luz y decidimos ir a la estrella más cercana a 4.5años luz. De pronto a la mitad del viaje una nave se aproxima con nuestros tatara-tatara-tatara-tatara nietos. A los pocos meses otra nave se aproxima con los tatara-tatara-tatara-tatara nietos de nuestros tatara-tatara-tatara-tatara nietos...
Como es esto posible?
Quien, de ser posible, viaja al futuro y quien al pasado?


----------



## tatatira (May 16, 2012)

ericklarva dijo:


> Paradoja, verdad o ficción???
> Supongamos que descubrimos como viajar lo más cerca de la velocidad de la luz y decidimos ir a la estrella más cercana a 4.5años luz. De pronto a la mitad del viaje una nave se aproxima con nuestros tatara-tatara-tatara-tatara nietos. A los pocos meses otra nave se aproxima con los tatara-tatara-tatara-tatara nietos de nuestros tatara-tatara-tatara-tatara nietos...
> Como es esto posible?
> Quien, de ser posible, viaja al futuro y quien al pasado?


Porque ellos ya viajan mas rapido que la velodidad de la luz?


----------



## asherar (May 16, 2012)

Si escarban un poco más allá del enlace que puse verían que según un físico llamado Heim, el universo 
es un poco más complicado que lo que creemos saber. Según su teoría se podría viajar a velocidades 
mayores que la de la luz, pasando a otro sub-universo donde la velocidad de la luz es mayor que la 
"nuestra", y luego volviendo. 
A Heim no se le dio bolilla en su momento (principios del siglo XX) por  una serie de razones. 
Heim partió de los mismos métodos de Einstein pero aplicándolos a un universo de más dimensiones. 
Curiosamente, este tema se empieza a redescubrir ahora en la comunidad científica formal, en una 
época en que tanto las teorías cosmológicas (no se puede explicar la expansión acelerada del 
universo) como las subatómicas (en el LHC no encuentran el bosón de Higgs) muestran fallas 
graves. 

Pero lo más interesante de todo esto es cómo se inicia la investigación: como la ciencia conocida 
hoy no permite desarrollar medios de propulsión que permitan hacer viajes interestelares en una 
duración razonable para la vida humana, se empiezan a explorar teorías viejas que sí lo permitirían. 

*La necesidad alimenta la imaginación, y la lleva a pasar por encima de la evidencia. 
* 
Entre esto y emparchar teorías como la de la masa oscura, o la del bosón de Higgs, me quedo con 
esto: es más emocionante. No importa si funciona o no, en el camino se aprenderán muchas cosas 
nuevas y se resolverán problemas existentes. 
Siempre fue así, y no veo por qué esta vez no se repita. 

Saludos

PD: Lo de Chuck Norris es por aquéllo de que "retroceder nunca, rendirse  jamás".

PD2: En la imagen adjunta: 
GR = General Relativity (Relatividad General)
EHT = Extended Heim Theory (Teoría de Heim Extendida)


----------



## ericklarva (May 16, 2012)

tatatira dijo:


> Porque ellos ya viajan mas rapido que la velodidad de la luz?


No, en realidad no viajan más rápido que la velocidad de la luz....es como "tomar un atajo", pero cual??
Saludos


----------



## J2C (May 16, 2012)

ericklarva dijo:


> .... es como "*tomar un atajo*", pero cual??
> Saludos


 

*Al fondo a la derecha* !!!!​ 


​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 16, 2012)

como me e reido gracia muchachos ojo no me río de los puntos buenos *pepe23* esta bueno si lo pensas tiene lógica, pero todo es lo que se conoce lisa y llanamente como hipótesis  

solo una cosa no digan teoria por favor use la palabra hipótesis recuerde el secundario y el método científico si no tienen algo solido y concreto y todos podamos realizar seguirá siendo una hipótesis

el agujero negro - hipótesis
la maquina de tiempo - hipótesis
el gato tostada - hipótesis
la bomba atómica - teoría


----------



## asherar (May 16, 2012)

Todos viajamos hacia el futuro a una velocidad de 1 seg./segundo


----------



## J2C (May 16, 2012)

Llegaremos antes o después ???


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> consideremos que es posible el viajesillo y consideremos que traen al animalillo ese, segun el greñudo ese, para crear un monton de energia basta una poca de matera como un grano de polvo, por lo tanto para generar un grano de polvo se nesecita un monton de energia.. asi que un dinosaurio del tamaño q se supone fueron nesesitaria madrales de energia para aparecerse....



ahora que planteas eso de la energia.......
si aparece el dinosaurio CREO  que mas bien seria al revez o sea el universo presente deberia "entregar " energia .........o no .
pucha.
si aparece dinosaurio deberia *desaparecer *cantidad de energia.
uno a cambio de el otro .

o no ??





asherar dijo:


> Siempre te basas en tus kilométricas hipótesis, *pero nunca citas a nadie que haya
> pensado en el mismo tema antes.*



PIONERO se llama : PIONERO.

decime : cuando vos pensas algo te pones a buscar como loco en la web a ver quien penso lo mismo antes que vos ???





asherar dijo:


> Por ejemplo, tu teoría de comerse los dinosaurios falla en algo muy elemental:
> Si cada vez vas un día antes para comerte el mismo dinosaurio, llega un momento
> que el dinosaurio todavía no nació.
> .



alejandro:
falla en algo mas elemental: no se puede viajar en el tiempo .

estas en criticon de todo , si no sigo tus enlaces (que tendria que aprender ingles) ya te pones en criticon, si no sigo tu linea.

justo antes de poner esa pregunta de el dinosaorio , no se por que recorde una pelicula de unos tipos que iban de "turismo" al pasado , a cazar un dinosaurio que se supone igual moriria, ya que justo un rato despues hacia erupcion un volcan, y ademas encontraron sus restos alli, asi que no modificaban nada.
en fin, eso .
y cometi el sacrilegio de ponerme a pensar /divagar.
y se me planteo esa paradoja.

ya se alejandro que no se puede ir a comer un diono cada dia un dia mas atras, ya lo se ............

pero como se divaga acerca de un agujero negro , divague acerca de el viaje en el tiempo .

quizas me des enlaces en ingles a millares de cientificos que supuestamente solo ellos tienen derecho a divagar , mientras yo como burdo tecnico deberia conformarme con cambiar lamparitas.

pero bueno, aqui estoy en el foro , que si te dejan divagar.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> La paradoja se sustenta en tres leyes:
> Todos los gatos caen en cuatro patas.
> Toda tostada untada que cae al piso lo hará del lado untado para abajo.
> La ley de la gravedad.
> ...



ese experimento se probo y falla por la simple fuerza centrifuga:
comienza a girar
la manteca se desprende de el pan por la fuerza centrifuga (o centripeta o l que sea) .
y el gato cae parado al haber desaparecido la otra fuerza que lo equilibraba.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 17, 2012)

ay que poner la tostada en una bolsa ,asi no se desprende la manteca¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Nepper (May 17, 2012)

primero...
la gatotostada jamás funcionaría porque:
a) la asociación protectora de animales te lo clausuraria.
b) la tostada, al ponerle cinta adhesiva encima de la manteca, deforma su campo non-logical-repulsivo y la gravedad vence. la tostada no puede tener materia que se interponga entre el piso y la manteca. nunca probé con mermelada...

podemos poner manteca de ambos lados de la tostada y nos evitamos el problema del gato.

lo del dinosaurio pepe, jamás funcionaría, los vijes en el tiempo solo sirven para hacer muy buenas novelas, historias, películas y juegos, pero no para buscar recursos. para ello existen otros planetas o dimensiones.
un ejemplo de búsqueda desesperadas de recursos es la película "el dia de la independencia" y para los videojudares, tenemos el half-life.

como ejemplo para decir que los viajes en el tiempo solo sirven para historias, tenemos la trilogia "volver al futuro" o el videojuego "soul reaver" o "blood omen"

la película dejavu es la peor que he visto con viajes en el tiempo... paradojas feas se manda, especialmente porque pintan con que son muy lógicas pero se saltan muchos detalles que las arruinan.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2012)

Cuidado, que viene Aperture Science Laboratories y se los lleva a todos...


----------



## Nepper (May 17, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Cuidado, que viene Aperture Science Laboratories y se los lleva a todos...



ha... no dice nada nuevo con respecto a lo que se dice en el portal 2..
por cierto, lo jugaste tocata? esta excelente, pero los puzles del 1 eran mas trabajados. al portal 2 le dieron mas importancia a la historia por lo que veo.
despues vi los comentarios de los desarroyadores y te impresiona el laburo que se mandaron con ese juego...
las torretas una masa!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2012)

Solo tengo el 1.

Cuando lo jugué, no paré hasta que lo terminé. Son un reto para el intelecto. Aún siendo solo un juego.

Recomendado, como todo lo de Valve.

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (May 17, 2012)

Tu consigna era clara:



fernandob dijo:


> *ACERTIJO * (de paja mental)
> 
> tenemos a la humanidad en el año 2120 muriendose de hambre, ya se comio hasta a los buitres, asiq ue no hay mas nada que comer.
> asi que *inventan la maquina del tiempo* .
> ...


Ahora resulta que no se puede viajar en el tiempo ?
 Vos mismo quebrás tu consigna. 
Da la sensación que sos como esos chicos caprichosos que nunca dan el brazo a torcer. 



fernandob dijo:


> PIONERO se llama : PIONERO.


PIONERO es cuando, luego, la idea realmente funciona. 
Además para ser pionero hacen falta muchas BOLAS para seguir en algo que 
nadie más cree. Y no te veo uñas de guitarrero. 



fernandob dijo:


> pero bueno, aqui estoy en el foro , que si te dejan divagar.


Ahora querés divagar ? 
No eras vos el que pedía conceptos para aprender algo útil ? _->_ 
Andaaaaaaaaa ... 

Me parece que sos un VELETA: te das vuelta para el lado que sopla el viento. 
O mejor GATA FLORA: cuando se la ponen grita, cuando se la sacan llora. 
Pero está bien todo vale.


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Tu consigna era clara:
> 
> PIONERO es cuando, luego, la idea realmente funciona.



pionero me suena a pionero.

el primero que va a un paraiso lleno de riquezas y mujers es pionero en ir a ese lugar.

el primero en ir a un lugar donde solo hay mierda y mosquitos tambien es el pionero en ir a ese lugar.

pionero, de ir adelante, no de obtener resultados.

luego :


asherar dijo:


> T
> Además para ser pionero hacen falta muchas BOLAS para seguir en algo que
> nadie más cree. Y no te veo uñas de guitarrero.



para seguir algo en lo que nadie cree a veces hay que tener muchas bolas, otras estar al pedo y otras ser ignorante, como el caso de esos que cada tanto inventan la maquina de movimiento perpetuo.

seguir algo ..es tener ganas y tiempo .

*en tu texto suena muy personal.
si seguis algo en lo que nadie cree  >>>> tenes bolas.
si no seguis algo que naddie cree  >>> ergo no tenes bolas.

yo no tengo uñas de guitarrero >>> ergo no tengo bolas.

por algun motivo que no pesco estas agresivo y personal hacia mi ???? 
hace rato que lo noto , y no veo el motivo, nos conocemos y te tengo en estima.

*

*vos andas demostrando todo el tiempo si tenes tus bolas ?? te la pasas dedicando tu tiempo a proyectos en los que nadie cree ?? tu forma de vivir es encarar cosas que otros dicen que no funcionan ?? . 
segun como lo veas seras un aventurero o un cabezon o porfiado o tonto , segun quien lo quiera ver, el estado de animo.
o si el que juzga es un amigo o un enemigo , o resentido que solo quiere ser agresivo .*






asherar dijo:


> Tu consigna era clara:
> 
> 
> Ahora resulta que no se puede viajar en el tiempo ?
> ...



bueno, veo el resto de el mensaje y veo que efectivamente , hay algo.
por que no me lo explicas ???


referente al enlace que pones no le veo nada de raro, Alejandro, si estan hablando de coseño fi y de ecuaciones poner cosas practicas no le veo de raro, vos te pones obsesivamente a buscar enlaces y sacar de contexto o armar como queres las cosas.

si en la vida fuese 1/4 de lo que decis no andaria bien , y creo andar bien encaminado.
me parece que vos andas con algun tipo de problema y queres hacer catarsis con migo.
me paree un poco torpe y hasta cierto punto lo aguantare, pero no mas.

creo ser coherente , y no como vos decis al final.

si esperas que siempre este con la misma cancion, estas errado, cada tema, cada cosa que se trata es distinta .
de nuevo te repito:
hecha un vistazo a como estas escribiendo , que me parece estas siendo agresivo al pedo .
te conozco y es por eso que trato de manejarlo.

si ves que en algo te jodi en otro mensaje mandame un MP.
si ves que vos andas mal por algo , tomate un uvasal pero no te desahogues aca.
por que estas yendote un poco al carajo y la verdad, me parece que el problema nace y termina en VOS.


----------



## ericklarva (May 17, 2012)

Chaaa y yo que pensé que esto eran acertijos de lógica y comprension....jejjejee.
Tomense un té de "manzanilla" y disfruten de la vida que se nos acaba en el 2012...jajjajajaja
Saludos


----------



## asherar (May 17, 2012)

No hay maldad, sólo marqué dónde te pisaste. Y parece que te la pegué en el ojo !!!
Sería bueno que leas con un poco de autocrítica y no te aceleres demasiado, porque 
te seguís pisando. Todos los enlaces que puse están en contexto. 

El otro, es un error muy común con el que se engaña a mucha gente. 
Si digo que A => B 
*(si seguis algo en lo que nadie cree  >>>> tenes bolas.)
*no significa que (No A) => (No B)
*(si NO seguis algo que naddie cree  >>> ergo **NO **tenes bolas.) *
Cosa que se puede comprobar repasando un poco de lógica.

Por lo demás te estoy jodiendo, gil !

Hace falta que ponga una carita asi  para que te des cuenta ? 

Ya está, agregué caritas en el mensaje anterior para que se entienda


----------



## ericklarva (May 17, 2012)

Acertijo,
En que se diferencia una Morsa de una suegra??


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 17, 2012)

En que la Morsa tiene mejor carácter.


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2012)

con la morsa podes charlar.
podes bañarte
podes comer.
si esta al lado no jode , si esta lejos tampoco.
la morsa puede oler feo pero se banca.
la morsa tiene bigotes pero se banca.
no queres transarte a la hija de la morsa.
te cansaste de la morsa y te vas , o se va ella, no te persigue ni por telefono ni en persona.
la morsa no habla mal de vos.
no tenes pesadillas con la morsa.
no te queda la morsa dando vueltas en la cabeza (que morsa HDP , por que me hace tal cosa o dice tal otra ??) .
la morsa vive y deja vivir.


en fin, es un animal noble creado por Dios, es parte de la creacion (la morsa) .
(el ser humano creo el matrimonio ergo el ser humano creo a las suegras) 
(ojo, creo que peor la pasa una mujer con su suegra) .


----------



## ericklarva (May 17, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> con la morsa podes charlar.
> podes bañarte
> podes comer.
> si esta al lado no jode , si esta lejos tampoco.
> ...


 
Tu versión me agrada más jajjajaja.
La respuesta original es: "La diferencia está en que una es una bola de grasa con bigotes y la otra vive en el mar"
Saludos


----------



## chclau (May 17, 2012)




----------



## asherar (May 17, 2012)

En que se diferencia una Morsa de una suegra?? 

Una es de fierro, siempre está atornillada en el banco de trabajo, y si le das manija sirve 
para apretar cualquier cosa. 

La otra se atornilla para siempre en tu casa, le da manija a tu mujer y te la tenés que bancar, 
aunque preferirías partirle un fierro en el mate.


----------



## ericklarva (May 17, 2012)

Siguiendo con las suegras entonces, como diferencias un camión de ganado con el carro de tu suegra??
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 17, 2012)

porque el camión de ganado huele mejor?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 17, 2012)

Porque el camión de ganado transporta algo útil


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2012)

ericklarva dijo:


> Siguiendo con las suegras entonces, como diferencias un camión de ganado con el carro de tu suegra??
> Saludos



en el camion de ganado "las bestias" van atras.

en el carro de la suegra "la bestia" maneja.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 17, 2012)

depende la suegra ,algunas no manejan y te van gritando ,cuidado hayyy cuidado  hayyy cuidado y mira a la hija como para que también diga algo,mientras uno le va pegando frenadas jajajaj


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2012)

ahi es donde uno quisiera tener ese boton de eyeccion de  los super agentes de otra epoca.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 17, 2012)

phsssss pero con el techo no corredizo,



tener el botón ese que expulsa al pasajero por los aires,pero contra el techo


----------



## chclau (May 18, 2012)

Un amigo le dijo a otro:

- Yo tengo mucha suerte, mi suegra es un angel.

El otro le responde:

- Realmente tenes mucha suerte, la mia todavia esta viva.


----------



## ericklarva (May 18, 2012)

Jajaja, muy buenas opciones de respuesta.
Pero, la respuesta tal cual es:
" *la diferencia entre un camión de ganado y el carro de tu suegra está en las PLACAS* ".
Son Acertijos, aunque de trasfondo tengan connotacion cómica...
Saludos


----------



## Nepper (May 20, 2012)

este acertijo lo vi hoy en el diario Clarin y me pareció que es bueno discutirlo.

Dice así:
El lobo corre a 20 m/s, Caperucita corre a 10 m/s
Caperucita está a 20 m de la puerta
El lobo está a 40 m de la puerta.

¿Podrá llegar Caperucita a la puerta de la casa antes que el lobo la atrape?

El problema no es resolverlo, si no, ¿cual es la respuesta adecuada?


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> este acertijo lo vi hoy en el diario Clarin y me pareció que es bueno discutirlo.
> 
> Dice así:
> El lobo corre a 20 m/s, Caperucita corre a 10 m/s
> ...


Los dos demoran 2" en llegar hasta la puerta, pero Caperucita lleva un aerosol de gas pimienta y con facilidad anula el accionar del Lobo.

Caperucita recibe medalla dorada en 20m llanos por romper el récord olímpico de Florence Griffith.

El Lobo es internado por una insuficiencia cardíaca severa y puesto a disposición de la justicia debido a que solo mediante el consumo de anabólicos y demás sustancias prohibidas por la IAAF puede correr a una velocidad superior al galgo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

Sencillo , los dos llegarán al mismo tiempo , pero Caperucita estará delante.

El lobo quedará apoyando a Caperucita


----------



## chclau (May 20, 2012)

Dado que ni caperucita ni el lobo tienen espesor nulo, concuerdo con dosmetros, un poco antes de llegar a la puerta, el lobo la apoya

Si su objetivo era comersela y no hubo errores de imprenta (o si si los hubo), el lobo se la comera o se la co...era. 

Y ni hablemos de si estira los brazos u otros miembros de su cuerpo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

A menos que estén uno a un costado y el otro al otro costado de la puerta , y se choquen de frente


----------



## Nepper (May 20, 2012)

Pero, el estado inicial es en reposo? si fuera así, su aceleración sería infinita, y cuando lleguen a la puerta, ambos se encontrarán en reposo?
Además, caperucita se salvaría si le toma 0 segundos abrir, entrar y cerrar la puerta, aún así, el lobo se encontraría exactamente en la misma posición de caperucita, pero si decimos que sus aceleraciones son infinitas, en el tiempo 2 seg, se convertirían en energía durante un periodo 0.
cuando se detengan en un tiempo 2+, sus masas ocuparán el mismo lugar y se generará un agujero negro...

...



no, me gusta mas la versión de apoyo...

PS: en la revista, la solución decía: "llega justito"


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2012)

claro..........si ......"llega justito" .

je.........eso dice el lobo .

aca preguntale a caperucita:







<


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

jajaj la canastita y las manzanas,que le paso a?


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> Pero, el estado inicial es en reposo? si fuera así, su aceleración sería infinita, y cuando lleguen a la puerta, ambos se encontrarán en reposo?
> Además, caperucita se salvaría si le toma 0 segundos abrir, entrar y cerrar la puerta, aún así, el lobo se encontraría exactamente en la misma posición de caperucita, pero si decimos que sus aceleraciones son infinitas, en el tiempo 2 seg, se convertirían en energía durante un periodo 0.
> cuando se detengan en un tiempo 2+, sus masas ocuparán el mismo lugar y se generará un agujero negro...


Aceleración infinita no implica energía infinita. La energía va a ser la cinética de Caperucita 1/2 M V^2 , y siendo una gringa de los Alpes, se trata de una masa importante.

Si imaginamos una Caperucita y un Lobo Feroz esféricos (una bola roja y una negra) en una mesa de billar, todos los cambios de movimiento tiene aceleración infinita y energía finita.


El momento decisivo es cuando Caperucita debe abrir la puerta. Quien alguna vez haya buscado algo en el bolso de una mujer sabe que es tal la cantidad de huevadas que llevan, que es imposible encontrar una llave en menos de 15 minutos.


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2012)

y ademas...hay que ver si caperucita en realidad queria escapar o ese juego con el lobo lo viene haciendo hace rato.
fijebse que en la foto hasta lleva en la canastita pan y vino .
como un premio para el lobo.

en la foto caperucita no ha sido lastimada, solo quedo ahi tirada, dormida, exhausta .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

Le damos a Caperucita un segundo de ventaja  desde que ella empiza a correr y el lobo se percata y hace lo mismo . . .  y le descontamos dos minutos y medio , entre que encuentra el llavero en la cartera , selecciona la llave , la pone al revés  , le suena el celular y atiende . . . .


----------



## chclau (May 21, 2012)

ayyy, el Lobo me estaba por perseguir y yo con estas mechas!

Si sabia pasaba por la peluqueria.

Nota: Tanto Caperucita como el lobo podian venir corriendo de antes, con una velocidad inicial, asi que no se necesitan aceleraciones infinitas. Lo de los agujeros negros esta mas emparentado a lo de comersela con errores de impresion...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 21, 2012)

apoyo esa teoria...


----------



## fernandob (May 21, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Tanto Caperucita como el lobo podian venir corriendo de antes, con una velocidad inicial, QUOTE]
> 
> anda a saber que paso ahi.........quizas ya habian hecho todo lo que tenian que hacer en el bosque (retozar ) y la cosa es:
> 
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2012)

Caperusita trola ? . . .  no me rompan la ilusión infantil !


----------



## Tacatomon (May 21, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Caperusita trola ? . . .  no me rompan la ilusión infantil !


----------



## chclau (May 21, 2012)

A vos te rompieron la ilusion infantil, nada mas. Imaginate lo que le rompieron a la Caperucha.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 21, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> A vos te rompieron la ilusion infantil, nada mas. Imaginate lo que le rompieron a la Caperucha.


----------



## chclau (May 21, 2012)

En esta otra escena, Pinocho la va persiguiendo a Caperucita. Que va'cer, sindrome de mujer golpeada...

Caperucita va aterrorizada corriendo hacia atras, Pinocho va acortando distancia. Como (obviamente) la escena transcurre en un bosque, Caperucita se trompieza con una raiz y se cae de espaldas. Pinocho tambien se cae, con la nariz entre las piernas de C.R.

Caperucita le grita: 
- Mentime, Pinocho, mentime!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 21, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> En esta otra escena, Pinocho la va persiguiendo a Caperucita. Que va'cer, sindrome de mujer golpeada...
> 
> Caperucita va aterrorizada corriendo hacia atras, Pinocho va acortando distancia. Como (obviamente) la escena transcurre en un bosque, Caperucita se trompieza con una raiz y se cae de espaldas. Pinocho tambien se cae, con la nariz entre las piernas de C.R.
> 
> ...



Este va en chistes y algo más!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 21, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> En esta otra escena, Pinocho la va persiguiendo a Caperucita. Que va'cer, sindrome de mujer golpeada...
> 
> Caperucita va aterrorizada corriendo hacia atras, Pinocho va acortando distancia. Como (obviamente) la escena transcurre en un bosque, Caperucita se trompieza con una raiz y se cae de espaldas. Pinocho tambien se cae, con la nariz entre las piernas de C.R.
> 
> ...



si, el thred sera otro, pero como me hiciste reir!!!!


----------



## Daniele (May 22, 2012)

Todos sabemos la historia de Caperucita Roja y el Lobo. Pero nunca hemos escuchado la versión del Lobo. Después de leer este testimonio pienso que el Lobo es una pobre victima de Caperucita Roja y de la sociedad.

Lean esto y después hablamos sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Jun 2, 2012)

En el laberinto de la figura, un gato y un ratón entran por esquinas opuestas. 
Avanzan 3 cuadras cada uno a igual velocidad. No pueden frenarse ni retroceder. 
Si se encuentran en alguna esquina (numeradas del 1 al 9) el gato se come al ratón. 
Si terminan en esquinas diferentes el ratón se salva. 

Qué probabilidad tiene el ratón de salvarse ?


----------



## foso (Jun 2, 2012)

--------------------------------------->>>>>      1 - 0.0625 = 0.9375


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2012)

Hay 3 maneras posibles que el gato y el raton se encuentren:

1) Despues que el gato y el raton recorrieron una sola cuadra: No hay posibilidad que se encuentren

2) Despues de dos cuadras: Aca la vida del raton esta mas comprometida. Hay dos casos

a. Que el raton termine en el centro. Hay dos maneras posibles de que eso pase, entre cuatro, y dos caminos posibles entre cuatro, que el gato tambien termine en el centro. La probabilidad de morir del raton Pm2a = 2 x 0.25 x 0.5

b. Que el raton termine en un vertice. Hay dos caminos restantes posibles para el raton. Para cada uno de esos dos, hay solo un camino posible, entre cuatro, de que el gato termine en la misma esquina. Pm2b = 2 x 0.25 x 0.25

3) Despues de tres cuadras: Hay ocho caminos posibles para el raton. Para cada uno de esos caminos posibles, hay solo un camino de entre ocho posibles para el gato, en el cual el raton morira. Pm3 = 8 x (1/8) x (1/8) = 1/8

Pm = Pm2a + Pm2b + Pm3 = 0.25 + 0.125 + 0.125 = 0.5

La probabilidad de que el raton se salve es del 50%!. Tengo un problema con esta solucion, y es que Pm3 no toma en cuenta que hay caminos de 3 que nunca seran posibles porque incluyen un camino de 2 en el que el raton ya murio... O sea que si me equivoco, la probabilidad seria mayor pero seguramente menor a 1-(Pm2a+Pm2b)=0.675. La probabilidad anda entre 50% y 67.5% de salvarse. Alguien que sea menos vago que yo quiza resuelva el tema entre P3m y P2m.


----------



## asherar (Jun 2, 2012)

Ayuda:

Caminos posibles para el gato:
1236    1256    1258    1254    1452    1456    1458    1478

Caminos posibles para el ratón:
9632    9652    9654    9658    9856    9852    9854    9874

Probabilidad de salvarse = Total de caminos en que no muere / Total de caminos posibles


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 2, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Ayuda:
> 
> Caminos posibles para el gato:
> 1236    1256    1258    1254    1452    1456    1458    1478
> ...



 Hay mas posibilidades.

- Como los dos avanzan 3 cuadras ==> siempre terminan en un casilla par (2,4,6 u 8)

- A cada una de esas casillas tienen 3 formas de llegar ==> Son 12 caminos posibles, salvo que ninguno pueda retroceder y en ese caso sí serían 8.


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2012)

En el planteo decia que no pueden retroceder...
Muy buena la ayuda, hay 2 caminos con 6 posibilidades de salvarse, y 6 caminos mas con 2 posibilidades de salvarse para cada uno.

Siendo asi, la probabilidad de salvarse del raton es del 62.5%


----------



## Nepper (Jun 2, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> En el laberinto de la figura, un gato y un ratón entran por esquinas opuestas.
> Avanzan 3 cuadras cada uno a igual velocidad. No pueden frenarse ni retroceder.
> Si se encuentran en alguna esquina (numeradas del 1 al 9) el gato se come al ratón.
> Si terminan en esquinas diferentes el ratón se salva.
> ...



a eso llamas laberinto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2012)

Ummmmmm , yo entendí que no retroceder , no era solo no volver sobre los pasos , sino geometricamente , para mi 1452 , por ejemplo , es retroceder , baja y luego vuelve a subir


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 2, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmmm , yo entendí que no retroceder , no era solo no volver sobre los pasos , sino geometricamente , para mi 1452 , por ejemplo , es retroceder , baja y luego vuelve a subir


Si se lo considera así el ratón se salva siempre.


----------



## asherar (Jun 2, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> a eso llamas laberinto?


Dejame esa licencia poética, si ?



asherar dijo:


> *No pueden* frenarse ni *retroceder*.



Retroceder sería un camino como este: 1454
En ese caso el camino de 5 a 4 es el mismo que el de 4 a 5, pero retrocediendo.

Un camino como 1452 no es retroceder, sino rodear la manzana. 

Si se encuentran en la tercer esquina (p. ej. la 5) las ramificaciones que siguen 
ya no tienen sentido. Ej. el caso G: 145X, R: 965X.

No siempre se salva: Ej. el caso G: 1452, R: 9632


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 2, 2012)

Sin necesidad de ponerse de acuerdo sobre que se considera "retroceder" se lo puede analizar igual.


Como avanzan 3 cuadras siempre terminarán en vértice par.

De los N caminos posibles para el gato, habrá
n2 que terminen en '2'
n4 que terminen en '4'
n6 que terminen en '6'
n8 que terminen en '8'

siendo N=n2+n4+n6+n8

Pero por la simetría del "laberinto": n2=n4 y n6=n8

así que la probabilidad que el gato termine en el vértice '2' es n2/N
en '4' es n4/N ....

Para el ratón es lo mismo solamente que hay que cambiar n2 por n8 y n4 por n6.

Por lo tanto la probabilidad que se encuentren será la suma de las probabilidades que se encuentren en cada una de los vértices:P = (n2/N)*(n8/N) + (n4/N)*(n6/N) + (n6/N)*(n4/N) + (n8/N)*(n2/N)
  =  4*n2*n4/N^2 = *n2*n4/(n2+n4)^2*​Y la probabilidad de salvarse Psalvarse = 1-P


Entonces, todo se reduce a determinar cuantos caminos lo llevan al gato al vértice '2' y cuantos al '4'.

-----------------------------------

Con los caminos que señaló Alejandro resulta:n2=1 = n4=3 ==> Psalvarse = 1 - 1*3/(1+3)^2 = 13/16 = 0.8125​Con la interpretación de 2M ya sabemos que se salva porque el gato termina siempre en 6 u 8 y el ratón en 2 o 4, pero la expresión sigue valiendo porque como el gato nunca termina en '2' es:n2=0 ==> Psalvarse = 1 - 0 = 1  ; se salva siempre.​Aceptando la posibilidad de retroceder sobre sus pasos, resulta:n2=3 , n4=3 ==> Psalvarse = 1 - 3*3/(3+3)^2 = 1/4 = 0.25​como cabía esperar, ya que todos los vértices tienen la misma probabilidad.


----------



## asherar (Jun 2, 2012)

Yo dibujo la matriz de vida-muerte, y cuento los casos, excluyendo los encuentros en la 3er esquina, 
que en la figura englobé en rojo. 
De esa forma me dan 10 casos en que el ratón muere y 22 en que vive. 
El total es 32, y la probabilidad de salvarse me da 22/(10+22) =  68.75 %

La teoría de juegos dice que la prob. es de 50%.

Este es un buen ejemplo de matemática abstracta (combinatoria) que sirve para salvarle la 
vida a los ratones, ... o no.


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con tu matriz pero para mi hiciste dos errores:

1) Total de casos en que el raton se salva:24
2) Total de casos posibles: 64


----------



## asherar (Jun 3, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tu matriz pero para mi hiciste dos errores:
> 
> 1) Total de casos en que el raton se salva:24
> 2) Total de casos posibles: 64



El total de casos posibles se presta a discusión, ya que los casos 
G:145*2*-R:9752 y G:145*6*-R:9752 
terminan en la esquina 5 por lo que si el gato luego elige seguir hasta la esq. 2 o la 6 no cambia la situación. Entonces todos los casos que empiezan igual y terminan en la 3er esquina deberían contarse una sola vez. 
Por eso yo cuento los "globos" de la figura, como un caso. 
De todos modos, 24/64 tampoco da 1/2
En algún lado está la falla.

Vean la matriz de "esquina final" (esquina donde muere el ratón), y su versión reducida.
En cada caso si el gato atrapa al ratón pongo el número de la esquina, y si se salva pongo un guión.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2012)

Están analizando los casos en los que el ratón y el gato terminan en la misma posición, pero faltan los casos en los que los caminos se cruzan (en el mismo momento, claro). Ahí también pierde el ratón.



asherar dijo:


> Caminos posibles para el gato:
> 1236 1256    1258    1254    1452    1456    1458 1478
> 
> Caminos posibles para el ratón:
> 9632 9652    9654    9658    9856    9852    9854 9874


En todos los que están en rojo, pierde el ratón (se cruzan en 5).
En el verde, pierde también (se cruzan en 3).
En el azul pierde en 7.

Saludos

Edit: Acá arriba Ale decía algo muy similar a lo que yo dije después . Debo leer con más atención.


----------



## asherar (Jun 5, 2012)

Bueno, el tema es que si uno lo analiza "así nomás", da lo que vimos antes. 
La teoría de juegos analiza la forma de optimizar las jugadas, de manera que cada jugador 
mueva lo que más le conviene. Dentro de ese punto de vista, hay trayectorias que se 
llaman "dominantes" porque le ganan a mayor cantidad de jugadas del adversario. 
En el caso del gato y el ratón hay dos estrategias del gato que son dominantes: 1254 y 1452 
Para estas trayectorias hay 7 casos en que atrapa al ratón y una en que se le escapa. 
Luego la matriz de vida o muerte (que en Teoria de Juegos se llama matriz de pago) 
se reduce a 2x8=16 casos. De estos todos los casos en que el ratón muere son equivalentes 
a los fines del análisis de estrategia-resultado, por lo que se eliminan también. 
Finalmente solo quedan las posibilidades: 

 . . . .  . . . . 1452  . . . .   1254 . .
9632 . . . .  . 0 . .  . . . .  . 1 . . .
9874  . . .   . . 1 . .  . . . .  . 0 . . .

Este análisis determina que al ratón le conviene hacer movidas más rectas, mientras al gato 
movidas más retorcidas.

O sea que en los casos en que cada uno hace la jugada óptima las probabilidades de ganar 
son 50-50. 


---------------------

La teoría de juegos se usa en diplomacia, en la guerra, en economía y negocios, y hasta en filosofía. 
Uno de los que aportó nuevas ideas recientemente fue John Nash 
(el de la película "una mente brillante") . 

*Es algo interesante a considerar antes de firmar un contrato.*


----------



## asherar (Jul 7, 2012)

Siguiendo con las probabilidades. 

Cuando uno elige una contraseña se le suele sugerir no usar determinadas combinaciones por 
resultar fáciles de descifrar, como números consecutivos como 123456, o repetidos como 111111, 
o fechas de cumpleaños de parientes cercanos, etc.

Para las contraseñas 174206 y 111111 la probabilidades de ser adivinadas es la misma (1/1000000) 
y por lo tanto en ese aspecto son equivalentes. Sin embargo, uno intuye sería más fácil descifrar 
la segunda. 
El motivo objetivo es la mayor inmediatez: si alguien va a "probar" contraseñas sistemáticamente, 
es más bien raro comienzar por un número mezclado. Esto hace que sea menos probable que sea descifrada primero.

Pero: ¿ Cuál es el *nombre* de la propiedad que establece esa diferencia ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 7, 2012)

En realidad están todos sacando cálculos innecesariamente.

La probabilidad en este caso no depende de las casillas sino de cuantos animales hay.

Cómo sólo hay 1 gato y 1 ratón, las probabilidades de sobrevivir son exactamente del 50%

Ahora si a esto le agregamos otro gato más que a su vez NO recorre el mismo camino que el primer gato, el ratón ya tiene sólo un 25% de sobrevivir.


----------



## asherar (Jul 7, 2012)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> auto correlacion



Jeje. Está buena, es cierto, podría ser. 
Pero me refería a otra propiedad con nombre más conocido. 
No doy más datos porque la descubren.

PD: Si fueran caracteres no se podría calcular la autocorrelación, pero la otra propiedad sí.





DJ DRACO dijo:


> En realidad están todos sacando cálculos innecesariamente.
> 
> La probabilidad en este caso *no depende* de las casillas sino de cuantos animales hay.
> 
> ...



No estoy tan de acuerdo con que dependa solo de la cantidad de gatos. 
Depende de *todas* las reglas del juego. 
Por ejemplo, si el terreno está inclinado 45º y el piso tiene aceite, el ratón tiene ventaja 
porque es más liviano y puede colgarse casi sin esfuerzo. Los gatos no.  
Por lo tanto, aunque haya 20 gatos no lo agarran nunca. 

Aparte ya vimos que la probabilidad que se calcula supone animales "inteligentes", ya que 
contamos solamente los casos más favorables para cada uno. 
No se trata de que sean animales, es un ejemplo simplificado para extraer un criterio general.


----------



## chclau (Jul 7, 2012)

No entiendo por que con caracteres no se puede calcular la autocorrelacion, los caracteres tienen codigo ASCII y se puede calcular la correlacion sobre ellos sin ningun problema.


----------



## asherar (Jul 7, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> No entiendo por que con caracteres no se puede calcular la autocorrelacion, los caracteres tienen codigo ASCII y se puede calcular la correlacion sobre ellos sin ningun problema.


Tal vez me expresé mal. La propiedad a que me refiero no depende de que sean números o letras, u otros símbolos.


----------



## asherar (Sep 10, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Siguiendo con las probabilidades.
> 
> Cuando uno elige una contraseña se le suele sugerir no usar determinadas combinaciones por
> resultar fáciles de descifrar, como números consecutivos como 123456, o repetidos como 111111,
> ...



Es la *entropía*, que se calcula a partir de la teoría de la información.  Ver enlace @ Wiki
(Esto viene a cuento para mostrar que ya hay teoría para casi todo).


----------



## Tavo (Sep 16, 2012)

Buenas gente.

No se si lo habían publicado antes o no, la cuestión es que me tiene algo confundido esta imagen.



*El problema es ¿Cuántos cuadrados hay?*

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2012)

*3³*................


----------



## chclau (Sep 16, 2012)

Yo en esa imagen cuento 40


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Yo en esa imagen cuento 40



Llegué a 27 y me maree


----------



## asherar (Sep 16, 2012)

24 para mí ...............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2012)

1 cuadrado gigante exterior
16 de a 1 cuadrado
5 de a 4 cuadrados
4 de a 9 cuadrados
2 cuadrados agregados
8 cuadraditos dentro de esos agregados
--------------------------------
36 

Los de triángulos son peores hno:


----------



## Tavo (Sep 16, 2012)

Bueno, les cuento que yo también me mareé bastante, y hasta me tomé el tiempo de hacer una comprobación, jajaja!







Hasta ahí conté 36, pero faltan 4. La posta, son 40 cuadrados en total, ni más, ni menos. 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 1 cuadrado gigante exterior
> 16 de a 1 cuadrado
> 5 de a 4 cuadrados
> 4 de a 9 cuadrados
> ...


 
Ahhhhh , me faltaron 4 de 4 cuadrados


----------



## Tavo (Sep 16, 2012)

Y acá están los 4 que me faltaron!!! 



Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 16, 2012)

yo conte un monton, para donde miras hay mas hno:



es mas facil contar resistencia jaajjaaj


----------



## Tavo (Sep 16, 2012)

SSTC, esos que contaste ya los había incluído en la cuenta... generalmente, a primera vista pareciera ser "fácil", pero siempre está la duda de ¿Serán todos? Habrá más? jajaja


----------



## Nepper (Sep 16, 2012)

si, yo conté cuarenta (40) antes de ver la solución....

Les tengo uno que se me ocurrió, es mas para discutir, pero me parece que la solución es sencilla:
Tu vas en un vehículo de 4 ruedas y 4 puertas (un auto común  y corriente con todas las partes, sin aire acondicionado)
Lo dejas en el sol, y se calienta el auto. Cuando te subes, sientes el calor del invernadero que se generó.
Tu te subes, y quieres "aerear" el vehículo. Para ello, abres las dos ventanas de adelante, la del conductor y la del acompañante, y comienzas a conducir a tu destino.
La idea es que el aire "fluya" dentro del vehículo para refrigerar el interior, o por lo menos cambiar el aire.

El problema es, si yo abro las ventanas de ambos lados, el aire no fluirá, simplemente se me generará una bolsa en el interior del auto.
Ahora, si yo abro toda la ventana del conductor, y dejo a la mitad la del acompañante, entonces, por diferencias de presión que se genera a alta velocidad, el aire fluirá de la ventana del conductor a la del acompañante.
¿estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2012)

Esas conclusiones valdrían en un régimen laminar, pero cualquiera que alguna vez haya abierto la ventanilla a más de 60km/h habrá notado que en el interior, el régimen es espantosamente turbulento y aumentando cuanto más se baje la ventanilla.

Si bien con placas deflectoras mejoraría muchísimo la renovación, la multa que nos harían antes de marchar 10 cuadras nos haría reflexionar sobre si conviene seguir con las ventanas abiertas o instalar un aire acondicionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2012)

multas por ventanas abiertas?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2012)

No, por poner placas deflectoras


----------



## Nepper (Sep 16, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Esas conclusiones valdrían en un régimen laminar, pero cualquiera que alguna vez haya abierto la ventanilla a más de 60km/h habrá notado que en el interior, el régimen es espantosamente turbulento y aumentando cuanto más se baje la ventanilla.
> 
> Si bien con placas deflectoras mejoraría muchísimo la renovación, la multa que nos harían antes de marchar 10 cuadras nos haría reflexionar sobre si conviene seguir con las ventanas abiertas o instalar un aire acondicionado.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> multas por ventanas abiertas?





Eduardo dijo:


> No, por poner placas deflectoras




parece como que lo hubieran ensayado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2012)

y yo que se,si te ponen cada multa mas rara,pensé que en la ciudad de Eduardo te multaban por tener las ventanillas abiertas,


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## tatajara (Sep 16, 2012)

que es la tomo de aire para refrijerar la cabina ? jajaja


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y yo que se,si te ponen cada multa mas rara,pensé que en la ciudad de Eduardo te multaban por tener las ventanillas abiertas,



Sshhh!  Que todo lo que recauda es bienvenido en la municipalidad.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 17, 2012)

De algo estoy seguro: Calor no tiene.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 17, 2012)

tenían que ser japoneses ¬_¬


----------



## foso (Sep 19, 2012)

Esta historia tiene 3 personajes. Ocurre en un viejo pueblo al norte de La Pampa (Argentina).

Don Patricio Islas, un viejo fanático enfermo de la electrónica que trabajó muchos años en la industria, lejos de sus pagos, hasta que al fin se retiró del trabajo duro y pudo ponerse una tienda de celulares en su pueblo querido, para poder bancarse los últimos gustos de su vida. Vivía bien.

Claudio Ignacio Sebastián Cuevas y Antonio Ramón Martín Cuevas, dos muchachos de entre 30 y 40 años que nunca se habían cruzado en la vida (o tal vez si, pero no se conocían) aunque compartían el mismo apellido, un viernes de tarde-noche ambos entran en el mismo momento al local de Don Patricio consultando por el mismo teléfono celular. Uno de esos smartphone de los últimos, que vienen con wi-fi y toda la bola.

A Don Patricio solo le quedaba uno de estos celulares, pero debía tomar una discreta desición, pues un buen vendedor no debe hacer diferencia con los clientes. Y él había visto perfectamente como entraron los dos al mismo tiempo a su local (casi chocandose). 

"Voy a dejar llevarme por mi instinto, *se lo daré a quien mas se lo merezca*" se dijo a si mismo Don Patricio y les hizo una sola pregunta a los muchachos. Luego de reflexionar tomó una desición. Antonio se fue con su celular nuevo, y por supuesto Claudio con las manos 
vacías y un poco confundido.

Pero ¿ Qué fue lo que les preguntó Don Patricio a los muchachos ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 19, 2012)

lo que don islas pregunto a ambos fue: quien piensa que se merece este telefono?

a lo que claudio respondio-Yo, yo me lo merezco!!!!

y asi antonio se llevo su nuevo telefono, por no haber pensado (por lo menos inmediatamente) en si mismo


----------



## chclau (Sep 19, 2012)

Que suerte que tuvo Antonio, lo que paso es que justo en ese momento recibio un SMS, por eso se demoro en contestar...


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 80138



Lo que no entiendo ¿ para qué el generador ?, si ya tiene un motor a nafta... 
Si necesitaba 110 ó 220 VCA era mejor usar una UPS, con los 12 V del auto.


----------



## chclau (Sep 19, 2012)

Te lo estas tomando demasiado en serio... toda la foto es una tremenda guarangada, por lo menos, eso es lo que quiero creer, que es solamente un mal chiste.


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2012)

Si, lo que pasa es que como no tengo idea del acertijo comento la foto anterior, juejejeje ...


----------



## Tavo (Sep 19, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Te lo estas tomando demasiado en serio... toda la foto es una tremenda guarangada, por lo menos, eso es lo que quiero creer, que es solamente un mal chiste.



Chclau, yo no lo pensaría tan así!   De verdad, fíjate bien en la foto, ese sistema pareciera funcionar, mal o bien es una solución!  

Fijate incluso, que el aire acondicionado está "bien" sellado a la ventana con espuma de poliuretano y, por lo visto, el generador que está anclado al baúl le provee los 220/110 para funcionar...

Asherar... Y vos encima suponés que el canibal que hizo eso sabe lo que es una Fuente UPS??? jajaja!  no debe saber ni que existe...

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2012)

El auto parece bastante "bacán" (aristocrático), pero está muy hecho "pelota" (deteriorado, hecho m¿€*d@). 

Made in "Animal Planet"


----------



## chclau (Sep 19, 2012)

Yo despues me quede pensando, si no sera que el vago se fue a vivir adentro del auto...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2012)

HAY  gente loca, o digamos mejor "distinta" , yo no dudo que hay gente que haria eso y se sentiria orgullosa.


una vez un amigo, que trabajaba en un edificio importante en mantenimiento me cuenta que un colega nuevo, medio......timido y introvertido, que sabia de sistemas pero nada de electronica o electricidad y ahi era el mantenimiento de sistemas pero tambien metian mucha mano con el hard.
ya estaban cancheros, solo les faltaba que lso llamen a destapar inodoros.

el tema es que un dia el nuevo dijo que estaba armando un tablero de pruebas para su mesa, pero lo estaba armando en su casa .
todos pensaron en anda a saber que , una placa probadora de mothers , o algun soft, o anda a saber.
y se aparecio con una caja de madera gigante , con enchufes y un voltimetro que no saben de donde lo saco grandote, tipo tablero electrico de pibe de secundaria que esta haciendo carpinteria y electricidad juntas , pero encima de 1960 .
se rieron toda la semana y no se si lo dejo en el trabajo o se lo llevo.

en fin.............cada uno tiene su idea.
que el de ese auto esta medio chapita (y medio loco ) es seguro eso fija , ni dudarlo .

vayan a saber, quizas ni ande el auto, sea un tipo que se instalo ahi y levanto cosas de la calle y un dia levanto un aire acondicioando , lo tuvo meses  y otro dia levanto ese generador (levanto lease lo encontro, lo canjeo , lo robo , lo..... ) .
quiero decir que hay cada uno ..............en este mundo



chclau dijo:


> Yo despues me quede pensando, si no sera que el vago se fue a vivir adentro del auto...



tranquilamente puede ser .......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> vayan a saber, quizas ni ande el auto, sea un tipo que se instalo ahi y levanto cosas de la calle y un dia levanto un aire acondicioando , lo tuvo meses y otro dia levanto ese generador (levanto lease lo encontro, lo canjeo , lo robo , lo..... ) .
> quiero decir que hay cada uno ..............en este mundo
> 
> tranquilamente puede ser .......


 
Cheeee , más respeto che con mi chalet , atrás tengo el living , adelante la habitación , y levantando el generador tengo el play-room 

. . . tengo aire acondicionado central 


Ver el archivo adjunto 80138


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 20, 2012)

las soluciones son eso, soluciones, no importa si son de lo mas eficiente o no


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 20, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> las soluciones son eso, soluciones, no importa si son de lo mas eficiente o no


----------



## foso (Sep 20, 2012)

Muchachos muchachos mcuCHACHOS, veo que les gusta opinar sobre el auto ese pero nos estamos olvidando de lo importante ------------------------>>>> mi acertijo.

escucho respuestas,

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2012)

No importa que les preguntó , pero uno era sordo


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2012)

Estos acertijos pueden ser de pensamiento lateral, como que uno era sordo o algo por el estilo. 
O moralizantes, como que Don Patricio preguntó ¿Quien sigue? y uno dijo ¡Yo! --> Se lo dió al otro,


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 20, 2012)

foso dijo:


> Muchachos muchachos mcuCHACHOS, veo que les gusta opinar sobre el auto ese pero nos estamos olvidando de lo importante ------------------------>>>> mi acertijo.
> 
> escucho respuestas,
> 
> gracias



yo respondi...............



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> lo que don islas pregunto a ambos fue: quien piensa que se merece este telefono?
> 
> a lo que claudio respondio-Yo, yo me lo merezco!!!!
> 
> y asi antonio se llevo su nuevo telefono, por no haber pensado (por lo menos inmediatamente) en si mismo


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2012)

foso dijo:


> Esta historia tiene 3 personajes. Ocurre en un viejo pueblo al norte de La Pampa (Argentina).
> 
> Don Patricio Islas, un viejo fanático enfermo de la electrónica que trabajó muchos años en la industria, lejos de sus pagos, hasta que al fin se retiró del trabajo duro y pudo ponerse una tienda de celulares en su pueblo querido, para poder bancarse los últimos gustos de su vida. Vivía bien.
> 
> ...



comenzamos mal , por que , por la gente que he conocido hasta ahora no hay una regla general , cada quien tiene su version de "quien se lo merece mas" .
1 -- el que pague mas.
2 -- el que le presente a una chinita linda.
3 -- el mas "buenito" (?¿?)  como decidis eso 



foso dijo:


> "Voy a dejar llevarme por mi instinto,



ves...SU  instinto y tambien SU  tabla de valores y SU  criterio .



foso dijo:


> "Voy a dejar llevarme por mi instinto, *se lo daré a quien mas se lo merezca*" se dijo a si mismo Don Patricio y les hizo una sola pregunta a los muchachos. Luego de reflexionar tomó una desición. Antonio se fue con su celular nuevo, y por supuesto Claudio con las manos
> vacías y un poco confundido.
> 
> Pero ¿ Qué fue lo que les preguntó Don Patricio a los muchachos ?



al mas salame y que mas bronca le dio .
por que se dijo:
estamos en un pueblito de la pampa , perdido en la chacon de el pais, aca no tienen señal ni a palos y vienen a pedir esto ??? , el que se lo lleve va a estar como bobo mirando la pantallita todo el dia y escribiendo en ese minusculo aparato, asi que pregunto :
alguno de los 2 estudia ??? 
al que estudia NO  se lo da ........para que no se distriaga.


----------



## foso (Sep 21, 2012)

La respuesta al acertijo es de tipo "inteligente". No es de pensamiento lateral ni nada, ni cosas como "se lo daré al que me lleve a mi casa". Toda la información está en el texto. Hay que prestarle atención a cada parte. Todo es importante. Sobretodo el fanatismo de Don Patricio por la electrónica.

Pero bueno, si no hay ganas de pensar........


----------



## ericklarva (Sep 21, 2012)

Muy probablemente pudo preguntar: Como sería su pago? ya que solo acepto efectivo... así daría la casualidad que uno traía el efectivo mientras que el otro pagaría con tarjeta.....jejejeje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2012)

ericklarva = materialista


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 21, 2012)

Don Patricio fanático de la electrónica...  
¿Será que no le gustaba mezclar y hacía ARM con ARM (*A*ntonio *R*amón *M*artín Cuevas) y CISC con CISC (*C*laudio *I*gnacio *S*ebastián *C*uevas) ?


----------



## chclau (Sep 21, 2012)

Claro Eduardo , se lo dio a Antonio porque el ARM es RISC, y RISC es mejor que CISC


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 21, 2012)

foso dijo:


> y toda la bola.
> "Voy a dejar llevarme por mi instinto, *se lo daré a quien mas se lo merezca*" se dijo a si mismo Don Patricio y les hizo una sola pregunta a los muchachos. Luego de reflexionar tomó una desición. Antonio se fue con su celular nuevo, y por supuesto Claudio con las manos
> vacías y un poco confundido.
> 
> Pero ¿ Qué fue lo que les preguntó Don Patricio a los muchachos ?



Eso de toda la bola no creo que se use en el norte de la pampa, pero boooooo... En si es un maraño, son colombiano que tienen 2 apellidos y que persona que se deja llevar por sus intinto pregunta y lo que es peor reflexiona...

se me hace que cuando dice sobre fanatico de la electronica deberia decir "plin plin"



y googlea sobre los modelos de celulares


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

yo se lo que le pregunto a los dos muchachos,
*quien trajo el dinero?*


----------



## chclau (Sep 21, 2012)

les pregunto que hora es. Eso supuso una interrupcion a lo que los clientes estaban pensando. Como Antonio es RISC, repondio mas rapido a la interrupcion.


----------



## ericklarva (Sep 21, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Don Patricio fanático de la electrónica...
> ¿Será que no le gustaba mezclar y hacía ARM con ARM (*A*ntonio *R*amón *M*artín Cuevas) y CISC con CISC (*C*laudio *I*gnacio *S*ebastián *C*uevas) ?


Estaría más que excelente la comparación, si y solo si tomarás todas las siglas del nombre, es decir, ARMC y CISC, con lo cual deja de tener coincidencia exacta entre ARM y CISC.
Además faltaría la pregunta.

A no ser que la "*C*" al final de ARM*C* se refiera al "*cortex*"....


----------



## foso (Sep 21, 2012)

Don Patricio les hizo un pregunta que podía haber sido el inicio de un largo cuestionario. Les preguntó sus nombres. Cuando Antonio dio su nombre sus iniciales le recordaron a la arquitectura de los procesadores de los smartphones ARM Cortex. A diferencia de Claudio cuyas iniciales hacen alusión a una arquitectura totalmente opuesta CISC( no lo merecía para nada).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

o simplemente les miro sus zapatos y le so vendió al muchacho que tenia los zapatos mas costosos


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> si, yo conté cuarenta (40) antes de ver la solución....
> 
> Les tengo uno que se me ocurrió, es mas para discutir, pero me parece que la solución es sencilla:
> Tu vas en un vehículo de 4 ruedas y 4 puertas (un auto común  y corriente con todas las partes, sin aire acondicionado)
> ...



Las flechas de tus figuras no corresponden al régimen de circulación de aire dentro del auto. 
El aire no embolsa porque, si entra, también debe salir el mismo caudal.



Eduardo dijo:


> Si bien con placas deflectoras mejoraría muchísimo la renovación, la  multa que nos harían antes de marchar 10 cuadras nos haría reflexionar  sobre si conviene seguir con las ventanas abiertas o instalar un aire  acondicionado.



En los autos de modelos anteriores a 1990 (en el siglo pasado) existía el ventilete, una ventanita triangular en la parte delantera de la puerta que se podía girar sobre un eje vertical. 





Se usaba justamente como placa deflectora para renovar el aire, junto con la ventanilla baja. 
...
Pero no conozco a nadie que le hayan hecho una multa por ir con el ventilete abierto. 

Un efecto importante a altas velocidades es el aumento del gasto de combustible, ya que la propia turbulencia consume potencia del motor. Además hay un efecto de succión que reduce la presión dentro del vehículo. 

En baja velocidad (régimen laminar) las líneas de corriente de aire se parecen a una U acostada con la panza para el lado de adentro del coche. Más o menos como en la figura de abajo.

En altas velocidades (régimen turbulento) se genera un frente de turbulencia entrante al auto, generado por el borde vertical delantero de la ventanilla. Este frente entra a la cabina del auto algunos centímetros, formando un cierto ángulo. 
Este efecto se puede verificar sentándose en un micro-ómnibus cerca de la ventanilla abierta, y éste alcanza algo de velocidad (60-80 km/h). Teóricamente se genera una depresión hidrodinámica, lo que llevaría a pensar que el aire sale, pero uno en la cara "siente que entra aire". 
Habría que estudiar mejor el fenómeno a ver qué es lo que pasa realmente. 
Tal vez lo que entra es la perturbación del aire debida a la turbulencia, pero sin que haya caudal neto.

Respecto de tu pregunta, *Nepper*, si ambas ventanillas se abren hasta diferente altura, el razonamiento que haces es correcto: cada ventanilla por su lado generará diferente depresión relacionada con el área abierta. 
Pero el efecto final no depende de esa sola variable (área) sino de todas las propiedades del flujo. 
La cosa es saber cómo interactúan ambas ventanillas cuando afectan al mismo habitáculo. 
Pensémoslo de una ventanilla por vez. 
Abriendo una sola ventanilla con el auto en movimiento se alcanza una presión de equilibrio dentro del habitáculo menor que la que hay con el auto quieto. El caudal saliente es diferente de cero solo al inicio. Luego de alcanzarse el equilibrio de presiones ya no sale ni entra aire.
Si ahora se abre la otra ventanilla lo que creo que se alcanza es otro equilibrio, a presión aún más baja por haber ahora dos ventanillas ejerciendo succión. 
Yo voto por el equilibrio, pero sólo estoy pensando en voz alta. 
Tal vez sólo es cuestión de salir con el auto y probar, pegando con cinta adhesiva un hilito que cuelgue del techo, para ver por el espejo retrovisor si se inclina hacia la ventanilla más abierta.


----------



## chclau (Sep 24, 2012)

Y que paso al final con el acertijo de los smartphones? Alguna pista... o respuesta?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 24, 2012)

Si eso, queremos la respuesta


----------



## ericklarva (Sep 24, 2012)

foso dijo:


> Don Patricio les hizo un pregunta que podía haber sido el inicio de un largo cuestionario. Les preguntó sus nombres. Cuando Antonio dio su nombre sus iniciales le recordaron a la arquitectura de los procesadores de los smartphones ARM Cortex. A diferencia de Claudio cuyas iniciales hacen alusión a una arquitectura totalmente opuesta CISC( no lo merecía para nada).


chclau y SSCT, eso les pasa por no leeeeeeeerrrr
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 24, 2012)

en realidad..........nadie entra a un comercio de venta de celulares diciendo :

soy Claudio Ignacio Sebastián Cuevas y vengo por mi celular.

y luego aparece otro sacado de la misma pelicula diciendo :

y yo soy  Antonio Ramón Martín Cuevas y ese celuar sera mio .

solo a lso amigos de este y en sus peliculas le pasa :





si me decis que vio lso botones de la camisa y le parecieron  condensadores, o que tenia cara de el profe de tecnicas digitales de cuando el dueño de el local era pibe , o algo asi bueno .
pero que entren recitando todo el apellidaje genealogico , y encima el tipo se lo acuerde y se ponga a hacer jueguito de letras con dichos names y apellidos .
ma que el dueño de el local estaba aburridote .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 24, 2012)

no, se supone que la pregunta que hace el dueño del local a cada uno es: como se llama joven??

y ahi cada uno responde con su nombre y el vendedor delira con las iniciales


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

muy solo esta en ese negocio.

ni imagino si entraban al local 2 chicas lindas..........jaaa. que tipo de delirios !!!!!


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Bueno, cambio a otra:

Arquimedes dijo, "Dadme un punto de apoyo y movere al mundo". Hoy en dia lo contratarian seguramente para marketing... Supongamos que hubiera un punto de apoyo accesible y una barra lo suficientemente larga, fuerte y de masa despreciable. Es cierta la frase de Arquimedes? Cuanto podria llegar a mover al mundo?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 25, 2012)

ufff, se me ocurren tantas preguntas, aca solo algunas: 

en que estaria parado arquimedes? como respiraria? donde apoyaria esa barra en el mundo?


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Deja todo eso de lado, concentremonos en la posicion del punto de apoyo y la de arquimedes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

Si ya se mueve sola , y segundo necesitaría dos puntos de apoyo (considerando aquella tecnología) uno para apoyar la palanca y el segundo para ejercer la fuerza 

Saluttis

 .


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

nop dosme serian tres jaja los dos que nombras vos y el tersero seria donde estaria apoyando sus patitas jajajaj
saludos


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Que yo sepa una palanca tiene un punto de apoyo, ademas de un extremo que tocara a la Tierra y el otro que empujara don Arquimedes para moverla (tal como prometio que haria)


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

no chclau el que apoya en la tierra 1, el que apoya en el medio de la palanca 2 y al que le falto a dosme el que apoya sus pies arquimides jajajaja
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

La tierra apoyaria en la palanca pero eso es obvio y sin palanca la tierra no se caeria , un  apoyo para la palanca y el otro para ejercer la fuerza (pieses de Arquímedes)


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Bueno, si nombramos las cosas como se nos da la gana... pero Arquimedes dijo dadme UN punto de apoyo. Los extremos de la palanca no son puntos de apoyo, solo el centro lo es (en la palanca clasica).

Pero bueno, todo eso es anecdotico. Puede mover a la Tierra, o no? Supongamos que el punto de apoyo de la palanca estuviera a apenas un km de la superficie de la Tierra, donde estaria Arquimedes?

Es cierto que la Tierra ya se mueve (no se si Arquimedes lo sabia), pero se puede suponer una palanca perpendicular a la orbita. Arquimedes espera con paciencia, cuando la Tierra pasa al lado de su palanca da un golpecito y hace la orbita mas grande para solucionar el calentamiento global (o mas chica si era un cientifico loco y quiere achicharrarnos).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

Mi pregunta es , contra que Arquimedes haría la fuerza ¿apoyado en Júpiter? ¿o ya tenía cohetes propulsores?


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Ya dije, supongamos que tiene un punto de apoyo. Si queres, puede ser Jupiter. Cohetes propulsores... creo que viola el espiritu de la palanca, que es multiplicar la fuerza humana.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

No no viola , si vos te sentás en un sube y baja y del otro lado no ejerzo ninguna fuerza , no te movés . . .

Salvo lo que decís de *darle un puñetazo* (no necesita punto de apoyo ya que sería la masa del propio cuerpo) a la palanca de Arquimedes que estará a varios Kilómetros . . .

Pero la palanca SI que multiplica


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

La representacion grafica tipica de la frase de Arquimedes es una persona moviendo al mundo usando solamente una palanca. El punto de apoyo hipotetico esta entre los dos... y obviamente la figura no esta a escala.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

esa es la figura ¡¡ correcta 
un apoyo en la tierra, otro en la roca y los pieses de arquimides jaja
por que tantas vueltas ?
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

Claro , que vivo Arquimedes , lo hace sobre otro terreno gigante con gravedad . . . y no en el espacio . . .

Concediéndole un punto de apoyo a la palanca (el del medio) , igual , la fuerza ejercida necesita de OTRO punto de apoyo , ya sea que Arquímedes flote en el espacio y le de un puñetazo a la palanca , su propio cuerpo-masa se convierte en punto de apoyo para impulsar el puño.

Se entiende lo que digo , *con un solo punto de apoyo no  moverías nada con una palanca*


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Ahora si se entiende lo que decis. Bastaria con que Arquimedes estuviera parado sobre otro planeta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

Exacto , *o sea que con un único punto de apoyo , no movés nada*.

(no tomemos en cuenta el apoyo de la palanca en la tierra)

Si Arquímedes flotando en el aire le diera un puñetazo a la palanca (su brazo iría medio metro hacia adelante y su cuerpo varios centímetros hacia atrás , todo un juego de energías , fuerzas , velocidades . . .  pero la movería . Su propio cuerpo se habría transformado en OTRO punto de apoyo para proyectar el piñazo ¿no?


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

> Se entiende lo que digo , con un solo punto de apoyo no  moverías nada con una palanca


comprendiiidooojej



> Exacto , o sea que con un único punto de apoyo , no movés nada.
> 
> (no tomemos en cuenta el apoyo de la palanca en la tierra)
> 
> Si Arquímedes flotando en el aire le diera un puñetazo a la palanca (su brazo iría medio metro hacia adelante y su cuerpo varios centímetros hacia atrás , todo un juego de energías , fuerzas , velocidades . . . pero la movería . Su propio cuerpo se habría transformado en OTRO punto de apoyo para proyectar el piñazo ¿no?



acuerdense siempre en sus vidas que tiene que haber un punto de apoyo 



> para proyectar el piñazo ¿no?



coooorrecto diria susana


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

En definitiva, tenes razon. Todo el tema de las palancas funciona por estar todos nosotros en un campo gravitacional (relativamente) uniforme. El famoso tema de denme un punto de apoyo no funciona por muchas causas.

Claro que en el mundo clasico, en el que se imaginaban un gigante (Atlas) cargando a la Tierra a su espalda, todas estas preguntas del punto de apoyo, que respira Arquimedes, e incluso la masa y resistencia misma de la palanca... no les preocupaba mucho. Es asi, nomas, Arquimedes andaba barbaro para el marketing. Por lo menos, en este tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

Arquimedes :

¡ Compre palanca universal para mover Tierras varias !  

Lindo para plantearselo a los alumnos


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Pero, al final, nadie me da bola con lo que pregunte.

Supongamos que el punto de apoyo esta a 1km de la Tierra. Donde estaria el planeta donde se tiene que apoyar Arquimedes?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

jajaj en el planeta x que se apoye


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

> Lindo para plantearselo a los alumnos


pobres jajaja

mmm a 1km no se por que el mas sercano esta 69.900.000km que es martes ? jajaj



el-rey-julien dijo:


> jajaj el planeta x



jaja en que constelacion lemur por que mira que yo me recorri todo mi planeta (martes) y no se ve este x planeta ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planeta_X  por  Neptuno maso


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

hahaha mira vos todos los dias se conose y aprende algo nuevo jejej


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Pero, al final, nadie me da bola con lo que pregunte.
> 
> Supongamos que el punto de apoyo esta a 1km de la Tierra. Donde estaria el planeta donde se tiene que apoyar Arquimedes?


 

Si lo considerás desde el esquema de Arquímedes , habria que usar de datos el peso de la tierra ( _6,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 kilogramos _) , el peso de Arquímedes (80 ?) , un kilómetro y despejar X . . .


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

por lo que se yo de palancas :

supongamos que (para no hacer lio) todos los puntos a usar s mantienen a la misma posicion relativa, o sea no se andan moviendo orbitando cada uno para su lado, sino, seria imposible ).

 una punta de la palanca esta en la parte de abajo de la tierra , el punto de apoyo o sea donde pivotea la palanca esta en algo tan firme que seria inamovible  entonces como sabemos de eso de la palanca que un brazo mas largo que el otro y bla bla:
pues que yo creo que don arquimedes o quien sea si podria mover la tierra PERO  el brazo que va hacia arquimedes seria increiblemente largo y el pobre deberia recorrer distancias asombrossas para solo ponder mover la tierra infimamente (ademas de que deperia tener sus buenos apoyos el tambien ) :

va dibujo


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

si la tierra pesa 900000..., arquimides 80 ponele 
a 1km esta el punto de apoyo, a cuatos el otro ?

90000...-------80kg
  1km---------x 




fernandob dijo:


> por lo que se yo de palancas :
> 
> supongamos que (para no hacer lio) todos los puntos a usar s mantienen a la misma posicion relativa, o sea no se andan moviendo orbitando cada uno para su lado, sino, seria imposible ).
> 
> ...



si fernando pero estamos haciendo una supuestacion todo comprendido


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

neesitaria apoyos varios, relevos, comida, milenios , una traba para que no se vuelva a su lugar la tierra cuando se cansa el chango .

es como una relacion de engranajes creo yo .

y de hacer cuentas...........


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> neesitaria apoyos varios, relevos, comida, milenios , una traba para que no se vuelva a su lugar la tierra cuando se cansa el chango .
> 
> es como una relacion de engranajes creo yo .
> 
> y de hacer cuentas...........



 si va a necesitar mucha mecanica jaja soldaduras, pernos, amoladoras angulares y mas


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Bueno, haciendo un poquito de cuentas, a mi me da que si el punto de apoyo esta a 1km de la Tierra nada mas, el brazo "largo" de la palanca tendria que tener 10^10 AÑOS LUZ. Si consideramos que Andromeda esta a unos 2 millones de años luz, Arquimedes se tendria que ir a accionar su palanca a una distancia DIEZ MIL VECES mas lejana que Andromeda.

Si llega a usar a Jupiter de punto de apoyo, no me extrañaria que tendria que irse a empujar la palanca fuera del Universo.

Y eso para no hablar que, si moviera la palanca un metro... el movimiento de la Tierra debido a su esfuerzo seria de mucho menos que el diametro de un atomo. Y de que estara hecha semejante palanquita? Habra materia suficiente en el universo para construirla?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

tatajara dijo:


> si va a necesitar mucha mecanica jaja soldaduras, pernos, amoladoras angulares y mas



ja ,me imagino: termina de usar en una punta la amoladora y de el otro lado , a otra punta le dicen:

ya la usaste ?? me la alcanzas que la necesito de este lado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

E pour la muove


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Bueno, haciendo un poquito de cuentas, a mi me da que si el punto de apoyo esta a 1km de la Tierra nada mas, el brazo "largo" de la palanca tendria que tener 10^10 AÑOS LUZ. Si consideramos que Andromeda esta a unos 2 millones de años luz, Arquimedes se tendria que ir a accionar su palanca a una distancia DIEZ MIL VECES mas lejana que Andromeda.
> 
> Si llega a usar a Jupiter de punto de apoyo, no me extrañaria que tendria que irse a empujar la palanca fuera del Universo.
> 
> Y eso para no hablar que, si moviera la palanca un metro... el movimiento de la Tierra debido a su esfuerzo seria de mucho menos que el diametro de un atomo. Y de que estara hecha semejante palanquita? Habra materia suficiente en el universo para construirla?



es bastante no ??
le puede pedir la nave a futurama para poder ir a otra galaxia ?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Bueno, haciendo un poquito de cuentas, a mi me da que si el punto de apoyo esta a 1km de la Tierra nada mas, el brazo "largo" de la palanca tendria que tener 10^10 AÑOS LUZ. Si consideramos que Andromeda esta a unos 2 millones de años luz, Arquimedes se tendria que ir a accionar su palanca a una distancia DIEZ MIL VECES mas lejana que Andromeda.
> 
> Si llega a usar a Jupiter de punto de apoyo, no me extrañaria que tendria que irse a empujar la palanca fuera del Universo.
> 
> Y eso para no hablar que, si moviera la palanca un metro... el movimiento de la Tierra debido a su esfuerzo seria de mucho menos que el diametro de un atomo. Y de que estara hecha semejante palanquita? Habra materia suficiente en el universo para construirla?



a eso iba yo, por eso una buena cajita de entranajes (varios encadenados ) seguro lo resuelve mas facil .....................


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ja ,me imagino: termina de usar en una punta la amoladora y de el otro lado , a otra punta le dicen:
> 
> ya la usaste ?? me la alcanzas que la necesito de este lado



naa pero tendria que imbertir un poco mas de dinero y comprar dos jajaj el tema va a ser la prolongacion o sino un generador pero es mucho dinero


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

tatajara dijo:


> naa pero tendria que imbertir un poco mas de dinero y comprar dos jajaj el tema va a ser la prolongacion o sino un generador pero es mucho dinero





Alla voy! Aguantame un milenio, che, recien la angarre!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

arquimedes era flaquito,co creo que pesara 80 kilos


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Bueno, el rey, 10000 veces mas lejos o 20000 veces mas lejos que Andromeda... no te hagas problema, no es gran diferencia. Eso si, el taxi hasta alla lo pagas vos!


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

bueno che no se hagan problemas por el dinero ponemos un poco cada uno ???


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Ahora si se entiende lo que decis. Bastaria con que Arquimedes estuviera parado sobre otro planeta.



Realmente se necesitan uno o dos planetas además de la Tierra. 
Si es con dos: uno para Arquímedes y otro para el punto de apoyo. 
Si es uno tiene que ser bien grande para situar los dos apoyos. 
En todo caso los otros planetas tienen que ser mucho más masivos que la Tierra para que se muevan poquito, y el movimiento mayor sea en ésta última. 


Tengo otro acertijo, ¿ puedo ?

"Había un hotel que tenía infinitas habitaciones. Un día llega un nuevo huésped para alojarse allí, 
pero el conserje le dice que tenía mala suerte, que estaban todas llenas. El huésped, indignado 
llama al gerente, y le pregunta cómo era posible en un hotel con infinitas habitaciones. El gerente 
le da la razón, pero dice que no puede hacer nada, entonces el huésped responde rápidamente: 
‘ya sé lo que se puede hacer; al que esté en la habitación 1 lo manda a la habitación 2, al de la 
habitación 2 a la 3 y así sucesivamente, entonces la habitación 1 quedará libre para mi. El gerente 
encontró maravillosa esta solución y así lo hizo".

"Algunos días después llega otro huésped y pide alojarse, a lo que le responden que el hotel estaba 
lleno, pero que no se preocupara, que sabían cómo solucionarlo. Entonces éste huésped dice que él 
no venía solo, sino con un grupo de amigos… y que era un grupo infinito. El gerente, otra vez 
consternado no sabía qué hacer, pero el huésped, también muy hábil le dice que no se preocupe,  
...'

¿ Cuál fue la solución propuesta por éste huesped ?

.........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

Que mueva el 1 a infinito +1 y así sucesivamente


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

que se sigan moviendo total habia infinitas habitaciones o no ?


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que mueva el 1 a infinito +1 y así sucesivamente



Es que "infinito" no es un número con el que se pueda trabajar ... hay que usar un algoritmo que llegue por aproximación 



tatajara dijo:


> que se sigan moviendo total habia infinitas habitaciones o no ?



Claro, pero ¿ cómo ? ¿ con qué algoritmo ?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 25, 2012)

Le preguntó a Hilbert   

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_hotel_infinito_de_Hilbert


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Este acertijo es la famosa paradoja de Hilbert...

Hilbert, pobre, que quiso demostrar toda la matematica y su obra hizo aparecer a Godel, que demostro que la matematica que usamos nosotros... no se puede demostrar que sea internamente coherente. Y que hay problemas que podemos enunciar pero, no solo no podremos resolver, sino que es imposible saber si son o no son resolubles. Si tienen una, ninguna, varias o infinitas soluciones.

Infinitas... como el Hotel de Hilbert


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

muy bien eduardo se explica bien en wikipedia aunque esta un poco cambiado


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2012)

Si, luego vino un tal Georg Cantor y les puso la tapa a todos ...
Yo todavía estoy entendiendo los números imaginarios y este "coso" inventa los números transfinitos
El tipo puede decir que dos números infinitos son iguales, pero no puede escribirlos con cifras ... 
¿ Se puede ser tan HDP ?

Igual, del acertijo, todavía nadie puso la solución formalmente. 
¿qué es eso de mandarnos a leer a la Wiky?

Ayuda: [SIZE=-1]"Si una persona decide quedarse en el hotel,            debe aceptar que pueda ser transferida de habitación 
varias veces            a lo largo de su estancia"[/SIZE]


PD:


----------



## tatajara (Sep 25, 2012)

> Igual, del acertijo, todavía nadie puso la solución formalmente.
> ¿qué es eso de mandarnos a leer a la Wiky?


esta ahi por que no ?
esta bien explicadito jaja hay que leer no seamos vagos jajaja


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

No..........vino don pepe el plomero y les puso la tapa a todos:

por 2 dias no se pueden usar los baños por mantenimiento , si necesitan ir al baño tienen que usar el de el looby .


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2012)

Bueno, entonces les paso el enlace de dónde lo saqué.


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Muy bueno, fernando.

Y me imagino por que lo cerraron al telo.

Imaginemos que si hubiera estado en cualquiera de los paises en que vivimos, los politiqueros que nos gobiernan les habrian exigido pagar impuestos por TODAS las habitaciones, aunque el hotel estuviera "medio vacio".


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 25, 2012)

Nooooo, fractales nooooo!!!

Tssss, que vengan, tengo 8Gb de Ram 1600Mhz y CUDA en la Vcard.


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Bueno, aca hay otro, no muy dificil:

Como pasa el tiempo!
Dos amigas estan hablando (o sea, quejandose )

Una le dice a la otra:
- Pensar que antesdeayer tenia 18 años y el año que viene ya cumplire 21!

Puede ser?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 25, 2012)

Cumple años el 31 de diciembre y habla con la amiga el 1 de enero.


----------



## foso (Sep 25, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Arquimedes dijo, "Dadme un punto de apoyo y movere al mundo".



entonces quien fue el que dijo "Dadme un punto de apoyo... y me beberé otro whisky ???


----------



## ericklarva (Sep 25, 2012)

Preguntas, retomando un poco el acertijo del hotel.
Cual sería la forma más práctica de "acomodar" las habitación sin que la tierra fuera consumida en la construcción de habitaciones infinitas??
En un universo de habitaciónes infinitas, como se trasladarían los huespedes?


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2012)

ericklarva dijo:


> Preguntas, retomando un poco el acertijo del hotel.
> Cual sería la forma más práctica de "acomodar" las habitación sin que la tierra fuera consumida en la construcción de habitaciones infinitas??
> En un universo de habitaciónes infinitas, como se trasladarían los huespedes?



Lo de la construcción no se me ocurre, pero lo de trasladar huéspedes podría evitarse si 
en lugar de eso solamente se intercambiaran los números de las habitaciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Lo de la construcción no se me ocurre, pero lo de trasladar huéspedes podría evitarse si
> en lugar de eso solamente se intercambiaran los números de las habitaciones.


 
Eso no tiene gracia  

Es un telo , hay que interrumpirlos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

ericklarva dijo:


> Preguntas, retomando un poco el acertijo del hotel.
> Cual sería la forma más práctica de "acomodar" las habitación sin que la tierra fuera consumida en la construcción de habitaciones infinitas??
> En un universo de habitaciónes infinitas, como se trasladarían los huespedes?



si hablamos de infinito, pues da lo mismo .
pero en la practica la cosa tridimensional es mas practica.

si suponemos mil habitaciones en forma lineal seria , pues mil en linea .
ahora en un cubo 10 * 10 * 10 ...........pues que mas corto el viaje, aunque no todos tendrian vista al mar y muchos terminarian claustrofobicos, pero bueno , con los LCDS haces ventanas virtuales .





asherar dijo:


> Lo de la construcción no se me ocurre, pero lo de trasladar huéspedes podría evitarse si
> en lugar de eso solamente se intercambiaran los números de las habitaciones.



muy buena, displays en las puertas y de la central modificas, eso si , hay que estar seguros de avisar a el habitante , cada vez que llega tiene que preguntar cual es el numero de su habitacion.
o dicho de otro modo ........digamos que desorganizaria la cosa.
se supone que el numero representa una ubicacion fisica.
si modificamos eso constantemente nos crea otros problemas......

me recorde de la pelicula "el cubo" .....la vieron ??
pesadita...asfixiante ...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 25, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ja ,me imagino: termina de usar en una punta la amoladora y de el otro lado , a otra punta le dicen:
> 
> ya la usaste ?? me la alcanzas que la necesito de este lado




jaja me sacaste una buena risa a la 1 de la matina jajaja



chclau dijo:


> Alla voy! Aguantame un milenio, che, recien la angarre!


----------



## ericklarva (Sep 26, 2012)

Sería más práctico tener un desmaterializador/materializador para trasladar al ente a un "universo" electrónico. Claro, con un buen sistema de backup de energía...jajjajaja y sin windows como sistema operativo
La forma más eficiente a mi criterio para "construir" habitaciones infinitas, es en forma de espiral, sobre espiral, sobre espiral...así hasta el infinito, y el traslado a través de sistemas de transporte dentro de cada núcleo de cada espiral...Claro, de alguna forma fuera del "espacio" terrestre.
Saludos


----------



## chclau (Sep 26, 2012)

A mi me parece que la mejor forma es algun tipo de cubo con ascensores horizontales y verticales a distancias determinadas.

Esto me hace acordar a los delirios sobre la biblioteca Universal de Borges, o del libro de hojas infinitas. Cada vez que lo queres hojear, cada hoja se subdivide en infinitas nuevas hojas.

Ahora los dejo porque los baños siguen clausurados y hay una cola infinita para el baño del lobby. Atras mio esta un tal George que me dijo que peor seria si las habitaciones estuvieran numeradas usando numeros reales, que seria un infinito mas grande, o algo asi. 
Para mi que esta otra vez empedo.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 26, 2012)

si las tenes en linea recta o en espiral (que es igual lineal , salvo que pongas un ascensor en el centro ) .
para ir de una habitacion de mil a la otra mas lejana tenes que recorrer las mil.
en un cubo lo mas lejano es 10 + 10 +10 habitaciones.
y cuanto mas grande mas se nota.

N dimensiones espaciales bien dibujaditas:

visto de arriba para abajo:
un cubo formado por mil cubos, y cada uno formado por mil cubos y cada uno .................

visto de el minimo hacia arriba:
tengo 1000 habitaciones en un edificio cubico, cada piso (son 10 pisos ) es un cuadrado de 10 * 10 habitaciones.
luego ese edificio es parte de una manzana tridimensional , dicha manzana es de 10 edificios * 10 edificios * 10 edificios.
y esa manzana es parte de un barrio , formado por 1000 manzanas de igual forma.
y ese barrio es parte de un pueblo formado por 1000 ....................


si quiero desplazarme en una manzana (de mil edificios o sea 1 millon de habitaciones) :
debo caminar lineal en el peor de los casos : 10 + 10 + 10 edificios = 30 edificios = 300 habitaciones y luego dentro de el edificio .


----------



## Nepper (Sep 28, 2012)

ericklarva dijo:


> Preguntas, retomando un poco el acertijo del hotel.
> Cual sería la forma más práctica de "acomodar" las habitación sin que la tierra fuera consumida en la construcción de habitaciones infinitas??
> En un universo de habitaciónes infinitas, como se trasladarían los huespedes?



mmm sería una utopia...
Como tenemos habitaciones infinitas, es porque tenemos ladrillos infinitos por lo tanto tenemos masa infinita que se generó con energía infinita, ya nadie deberá pelear por quien ocupará la habitación.
Si tenemos esa capasidad, entonces podemos hacer una sola habitación en universos infinitos, así que se entra y se sale siempre por la misma puerta, la ventaja que no te molesta el goteo de la mochila del inodoro de la habitación de alado.






Tendrías a Flash como Botones porque es el único que puede viajar entre multiversos a voluntad, además esta vestido de rojo




Aca no lo mencionan, pero tambien lo usa para comprar pan en otras dimensiones, no solamente en otros tiempos...

Entonces, si podemos poner infinitas habitaciones en el mismo lugar distintos universos, y ademas tenemos el 3d mencionado por fernandoB, entonces tenemos infinitas habitaciones a lo largo, ancho y alto del hotel, etonces tenemos que [LATEX]\infty^4[/LATEX]

Lo que si preguntaría antes de entrar al hotel, es si el baño es compartido... no me gustaría hacer donde ya hisieron infinitas personas...


----------



## ericklarva (Sep 28, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> mmm sería una utopia...
> Si tenemos esa capasidad, entonces podemos hacer una sola habitación en universos infinitos, *así que se entra y se sale siempre por la misma puerta*, la ventaja que no te molesta el goteo de la mochila del inodoro de la habitación de alado.
> Entonces, si podemos poner infinitas habitaciones en el mismo lugar distintos universos, y ademas tenemos el 3d mencionado por fernandoB, entonces tenemos infinitas habitaciones a lo largo, ancho y alto del hotel, etonces tenemos que [LATEX]\infty^4[/LATEX]
> Lo que si preguntaría antes de entrar al hotel, es si el baño es compartido... no me gustaría hacer donde ya hisieron infinitas personas...


También se cruzó por mi cabeza ese pensamiento, pero, como haces para meter/sacar infinita cantidad de personas al mismo tiempo por una sola puerta??


----------



## Nepper (Sep 28, 2012)

ericklarva dijo:


> También se cruzó por mi cabeza ese pensamiento, pero, como haces para meter/sacar infinita cantidad de personas al mismo tiempo por una sola puerta??



que se arreglen los ingenieros civiles, yo soy arquitecto


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 28, 2012)

si tenemos infinitas habitaciones damos por hecho que tenemos el doble de infinitas personas, y ya que es hotel existe la posibilidad de procrear infinitos crios, deja del hotel, el hospital.....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 1, 2012)

primero *NEPPER *ese inodoro da miedito !!! 

segundo no quiero ver la cara del conserje son muhcassssssssss habitaciones y lo jodido si todos quieren usar el teléfono, creo que seria como el planeta de ALF que estallo, al prender el secador de pelo todos al mismo tiempo...


----------



## Nepper (Oct 1, 2012)

ha! a ver como les va con esta...

¿cual es el resultado de la siguiente cuenta?
[LATEX] \sqrt[]  { A^2   \bigg ( \frac {4} {A^2} - \frac {sqrt[] {4}} {A} 6+ 18 - 15 + \frac {sqrt[] {24}} {A} - 3 \bigg )}[/LATEX]
Quiero el resultado matemático exacto... no se olviden de los detalles


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2012)

2        al detalle  ????


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 1, 2012)

Yo veo esto.  ¿No va más el Latex o que está pasando?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Eduardo (Oct 1, 2012)

Bueno si  , pero que cambio hicieron porque antes andaba lo mas bien?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)

Andres reparando algunas cositas del foro, hoy tampoco funcionaba la función de cambiar los colores de las letras,pero reparado todo el foro funciona de 10¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Yo veo esto. ¿No va más el Latex o que está pasando?
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/47366929/nepper.jpg


 
Tenes que usar la tecla "latex" , no la "preservativo" 




Nepper dijo:


> ha! a ver como les va con esta...
> 
> ¿cual es el resultado de la siguiente cuenta?
> [LATEX] \sqrt[] { A^2 \bigg ( \frac {4} {A^2} - \frac {sqrt[] {4}} {A} 6+ 18 - 15 + \frac {sqrt[] {24}} {A} - 3 \bigg )}[/LATEX]
> Quiero el resultado matemático exacto... no se olviden de los detalles


 
No nos traigas la tarea escolar


----------



## chclau (Oct 2, 2012)

A x (2 / A)


Es 2 lo mires por donde lo mires, o hay trampita?


----------



## Nepper (Oct 2, 2012)

fijense, cuanto vale x?

[LATEX]x=\sqrt[] { A^2 \bigg ( \frac {4} {A^2} - \frac {sqrt[] {4}} {A} 6+ 18 - 15 + \frac {sqrt[] {24}} {A} - 3 \bigg )}[/LATEX]

si, da 2...
la cosa era que me pongan ±2, ya que como al final queda un [LATEX]\sqrt {4} [/LATEX] lo normal que pongan ±2, por el simple hecho se ser raiz de 4, ¿que valores multiplicados por si mismo da 4?.
Cuando te acostumbras a trabajar con x, o sea ecuaciones, si, la solución puede ser tanto +2 como -2, por lo tanto, ambas son la solucion. Pero para resolver una cuenta, siempre se pone el valor positivo (en el caso de la raiz) porque es el unico valor que resulta de las operaciones.
La idea era que confundan cuando se debe usar el ± y simplemente el +

PD: algunos tal vez se tuvieron que poner a tiro con el algebra, quiero aclarar que yo tambien, no fue facil armar esa formula XD tomé raiz de 4 y le empecé a meter cosas para molestar.

Esto lo hise porque recordé que este mismo problema lo tuvimos en Análisis matemático II, ya que un alumno le puso ±2 al profesor cuando realmente era 2. El profesor luego explico que en un concurso de matemática, un participante cometió el mismo error, claro, la profesora que lo entrenó salió a defenderlo. El dijo que le mostraron 4 libros donde explicaban la diferencia entre un resultado de una cuenta y la solución de una ecuación


----------



## asherar (Oct 2, 2012)

Muy buena ! La verdad que se nos pasó a todos, incluso a ...


----------



## chclau (Oct 3, 2012)

Bueno, che, pero dar UNA solucion correcta no esta tan mal...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 3, 2012)

nepper conmigo vas perdidos con las matematica y peor ecuación es una palabra que no esta en mi vocabulario por eso nunca me iba a salir


----------



## Nepper (Oct 3, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Bueno, che, pero dar UNA solucion correcta no esta tan mal...



sonaste como un alumno que quiere aprobar a cualquier costo....
tenes un 3!!!!

volve en diciembre!!!!


----------



## chclau (Oct 5, 2012)

ufa!

Me vas a hacer volver a tener pesadillas que me despierto y descubro que me falta rendir una materia. Por suerte hace rato que no me pasa pero muuuuucho despues de terminada la facu todavia tenia de vez en cuando una pesadilla asi. Iba a pedir el titulo y "descubrian" que me faltaba una materia. Que manera de sudar!


----------



## asherar (Oct 5, 2012)

Subí una "curiosidad matemática" *por acá*, separada para los que sí les gusta el álgebra y las ecuaciones.


----------



## asherar (Oct 7, 2012)

Una solución "divina"

La cosa es que un día, el "Tata" estaba un poco cansado de ver tanto bolonqui en el mundo y decidió, muy a pesar nuestro, barajar y dar de nuevo. Así, que se mandó un estruendoso big-bang, y nos mandó a todos a la mier... 
 ... 
Una vez que volvió al tablero de diseño y tuvo otra vez frente suyo la página en blanco, empezó diciendo algo así como: 

"Bueno, vamos de vuelta. Pero esta vez espero no embarrarla dejando que aparezca la especie humana ..."

No, mentira. Lo que dijo es esto: 

"Tiene que haber la mínima cantidad de reglas."

Y probó con una sola.

"Regla 1: Existirá la energía."

Dicho esto, se fue a dormir una buena siesta y, tratándose de Él, tomó más o menos como 10.500 años. Tanto como para dejar que el nuevo universo madure un poco. 
Cuando se despertó, y vio que no había pasado nada, se dio cuenta que iba a tener que agregar alguna otra regla, tanto como para no embolarse, y entonces dijo:

"Regla 2: La energía (E) podrá adoptar dos formas: masa (M) y goma (G)."

"Regla 4: La mínima cantidad de M, o de G, se forma con exactamente 1 unidad de energía (U)."

"Regla 5: La Energía: en estado M pesa U, en estado G pesa cero. En fórmulas: P(M)=U, P(G)=0."

"Regla 6: Si se juntan varias M para formar otras mayores, se deberá gastar 1 U por cada nueva M agregada al conjunto. De lo contrario, aunque se toquen, las M siguen separadas."

"Regla 7: El conjunto de todas las M y G podrá ocupar un espacio infinito."

Y remarcó "carajo!", total ... estaba solo. 

Recién a esta altura, se dio cuenta de que se había olvidado la regla 3. Lo pensó un rato y decidió que no era necesaria, ya que, siendo Él, no tenía por qué andar corrigiendo, y mucho menos andar dando explicaciones. Y si algún forista rompeportones se ponía pesado, podría poner una regla 8 diciendo que después del 2 viene el 4 ..! 
Luego se puso a probar si le daban bien algunas cuentas que, caprichosamente, llamó "estequeometría nuclear". 
Algo así: 

M + G => no se juntan; P(M+G) = P(M) = U, E(M+G) = E(M)+E(G) = 2 U. 

M + G + M = M-doble (M2); P(M2) = E(M2) = 3 U.

... aaaaaahaaaaahaaa!!!! ya le empezaba a gustar el asunto ... 

M2 + G + M = M-triple (M3); P(M3) = E(M3) = 5 U.

Y en general: 

Mn-1 + G + M = M-n (Mn); P(Mn) = E(Mn) = (2n-1) U.

...

No le gustaba mucho la idea de dejar así el asunto de la regla 3, por lo que, luego de tomarse una bidu-cola para aclarar la mente, cambió de idea y decidió: 

"Regla 3: La cantidad total de energía en todo momento será de ... "

Y ahí se tildó por un rato (unos 30 millones de años). Es que, como Él no tiene límite presupuestario, entonces: ¿ por qué ponerle límite energético a sus universos infinitos ?
... y finalmente se iluminó su rostro: una tibia sonrisa asomó entre sus divinas comisuras, revelando al infinito amarrete que llevaba dentro, y a la vez que escribía con una hermosa caligrafía gótica, terminó la frase diciendo: 

" ... cero. "

Pregunta para nosotros, mortales: 

¿ Cómo se puede expresar la regla 3 en forma equivalente ? 
No se necesita modificar nada más, basta no contradecir las demás reglas. 

¿ Cómo sería la ecuación de Einstein para este universo ? 

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 8, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Una solución "divina"...


----------



## asherar (Oct 8, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ...http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/psyduck.gif


----------



## Nepper (Oct 8, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Una solución "divina"
> 
> La cosa es que un día, el "Tata" estaba un poco cansado de ver tanto bolonqui en el mundo y decidió, muy a pesar nuestro, barajar y dar de nuevo. Así, que se mandó un estruendoso big-bang, y nos mandó a todos a la mier...
> ...
> ...







no te hagas el mortal...


----------



## Nepper (Oct 8, 2012)

bueno, dejandome de bromas, y pensandolo un rato...

La solucion quiero decir que no la sabía, o sea, la razone, pero me orienté mucho por el lado matemático. O sea, con esto de las leyes de Thevenin y northon para nodos y mallas, creo que inconsientemente se dió sola la respuesta al decir que la MASA y la GOMA tienen la misma unidad de ENERGIA.

Solucion en blanco:
Entonces, si la MASA y la GOMA poseen la misma cantidad y unidad de energía, entonces, yo lo pensé como las corrientes en un nodo. "La suma de de las corrientes es 0", (luego me di cuenta que cuadra perfecto) ya que existe la corriente, pero la suma total debe dar 0.
En otras palabras:
_E(M)+E(G)=0_
De esta forma, coinciden todas las igualdades que postuló el "maestro", además que coincide con la regla numero 3 al decir: "_Regla 3: La cantidad total de energía en todo momento será de cero_".

Mirandolo un ratito mas tras armar mi respuesta, me doy cuenta que una de las ecuaciones armadas es:
_E(M)+E(G) = 2 U_
así, que como lo dije yo la cosa no anda, así que la voy a modificar para que funcione segun la regla 3
_E(M)-E(G)=0_
O podríamos considerar la que dije, pero entonces habría que decir que la energía de la Goma es negativa
_E(M)+E(G)=0_
_E(M)=-E(G)_
Esto nos dice que irremediablemente la energía de la goma debe ser opuesta a la de la masa...
Eso por lo menos es lo que me dicen las cuentas...


----------



## asherar (Oct 9, 2012)

No os olvidéis de la regla 6 !!!


----------



## asherar (Oct 12, 2012)

Y lo de la masa y goma ?
Para que el total sea cero se requiere que algunos sumandos sean negativos: ¡ antimateria !

Regla 3 (alternativo): Existirá igual cantidad de materia y goma que de anti-materia y anti-goma respectivamente.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2012)

es muy groso God, pero se la complico bien bien, se nota que no es Argentino el pobre  es broma NO entiendo de matematica.

lo que SI ¿porque creo G ? es como si quisiera un offset que desfasa cuando cambia M... y ahi murio mi ultima neurona


----------



## hectorautomata (Oct 13, 2012)

este si que es facil ; "el lo hace lo vende el que lo compra no lo usa y el que lo cupa no lo ve que cosa sera??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2012)

Ataud                          ?


----------



## hectorautomata (Oct 13, 2012)

pense que duraria un poco mas!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2012)

Lee el que puso Alejandro  - *Asherar*


----------



## chclau (Abr 29, 2013)

Este acertijo de probabilidad es bastante simple pero tiene su trampita.

Un doctor de un pueblo tiene un 99% de efectividad. O sea, la probabilidad de que diga que una persona sana, esta enferma, es del 1%. Y la probabilidad que no le diagnostique estado de enfermedad a un enfermo, es tambien del 1%.

Segun informes confiables (no olvidarse que es una adivinanza, o sea ficcion) de los institutos de estadistica, exactamente un 1% del pueblo esta enfermo.

La pregunta: Si una persona, enferma o no, visita al doctor y es diagnosticada como una persona enferma, cual es la probabilidad de que este realmente enferma?


Notas: 
1) Se supone que la gente va al doctor independientemente de si esta enferma o sana, a los efectos de la adivinanza
2) Eduardo espera aunque sea unos dias antes de contestar


----------



## Nepper (Abr 29, 2013)

creo que ya se, pero voy a esperar un rato... no quiero hacer papelon (tan rápido)


----------



## fernandob (Abr 29, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Este acertijo de probabilidad es bastante simple pero tiene su trampita.
> 
> Un doctor de un pueblo tiene un 99% de efectividad. O sea, la probabilidad de que diga que una persona sana, esta enferma, es del 1%. Y la probabilidad que no le diagnostique estado de enfermedad a un enfermo, es tambien del 1%.
> *no se si sera buscarle la pata al huevo , pero me pàrece que aca hay un error, una cosa seria que digas que tiene un 1 % de posiblididades de equivocarse.*
> ...


 
un 99% de efectividad , como bien decis.

ahora si la pregunta fuese :
cuales son las posipilidades en porcentaje de que el doctor de el pueblo que es 99% efectivo sea capaz de identificar a quienes son los que estan enfermos en el pueblo (se supone son el 1 % ) ESO ES OTRA PREGUNTA DISTINTA..................creo .

a mi  me suena confuso.


----------



## chclau (Abr 29, 2013)

Para no discutir, dejemoslo en que tiene un 1% de probabilidad de equivocarse, ya sea de decir que alguien sano esta enfermo, o de declarar que alguien enfermo esta sano. Una de cada cien veces que revise a uno sano dira erroneamente que esta enfermo, y uno de cada cien veces que revise a un enfermo dira equivocadamente que esta sano.

Y la pregunta es como es che, resolvelo o no, pero no me cambies el acertijo!

La pregunta es, sabiendo que el 1% del pueblo esta enfermo (dato), cual es la probabilidad que una persona consulte al doctor y este diga que esta enferma, y que tal persona este realmente enferma.

Es usar formulas de probabilidad... y pensar un poquito porque es facil equivocarse. El resultado numerico es bastante anti intuitivo.


Dicho sea de paso, uno de los problemas que tiene la probabilidad es el correcto enunciado del problema.  Y su correcta interpretacion. Mucha gente cree erroneamente que si, por ejemplo, hoy salio el numero 777 en una loteria de 1000 numeros, mañana la probabilidad del 777 sera menor. Si el sistema de sorteo funciona realmente al azar, el hecho de que hoy salio el 777 no cambia la probabilidad para mañana, que es de una entre mil para cada dia.

Pero si yo te pregunto hoy cual es la probabilidad que tanto hoy como mañana salgan el 777, entonces si, la probabilidad es bajisima, de uno en un millon. Hasta yo me mareo mientras lo escribo... pero la probabilidad es asi, depende mucho de que cosas quiero saber a priori, si me interesan los datos para un experimento o para un conjunto de experimentos... y de entender que por otro lado son solo validas a largo plazo, no se puede pretender que en la ruleta salga una vez roja, una vez negra, etc. Tranquilamente podrian salir solamente rojas desde hoy hasta fin de año, es sumamente improbable pero no imposible. Lo imposible seria que los casinos permanezcan abiertos luego de una racha asi que durara varios dias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2013)

1/100 * 99/100 = 99 / 10.000


----------



## chclau (Abr 29, 2013)

Todavia no es la correcta dosme, te falta pensarlo un poco mas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> La pregunta: Si una persona, enferma o no, visita al doctor y es diagnosticada como una persona enferma, cual es la probabilidad de que este realmente enferma?



según el porcentaje no te da  ley del 40% 

pero si me decís que hay uno enfermo es el medico


----------



## Marce (Abr 30, 2013)

1/99
1 probabilidad de error
99 probabilidad de acierto
0.0101010101.......


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2013)

Una ayudita...

Recuerden la definicion de probabilidad

p = casos favorables / casos posibles

Si arrojo un dado ideal de seis caras con igual probabilidad de que salga cualquier cara, y quiero saber la probabilidad de que salga un seis, p = 1/6. Los casos favorables son obviamente solo uno, contra seis posibles.

En el caso de la adivinanza del medico, cuales son los casos posibles (o sea, la probabilidad de que el medico diagnostique que alguien esta enfermo?). Y cuales son los casos favorables a la pregunta, o sea que ese alguien este realmente enfermo?


----------



## koin (Abr 30, 2013)

Pues si la pregunta es : cuàl es la probabilidad de que el medico le diga a una persona "estàs enfermo", y sea cierto.

Entonces la respuesta es 99%, que es la probabilidad de que acierte el medico. 

Lo de los datos confiables que dicen que exactamente el 1% de la poblacion està enferma no importan para responder la pregunta, (esa es la trampilla).


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2013)

No koin, no es esa la pregunta.

La pregunta es, si viene una persona, enferma o no, y el doctor le dice que estaba enferma, cual es la probabilidad de que la persona estuviera relamente enferma?

Al doctor vienen muchisimos pacientes. La mayoria, sanos. A muy pocos de ellos el doctor les diagnostica que estan enfermos. Cuantos de esos estaban realmente enfermos?


----------



## Nepper (Abr 30, 2013)

Para mi viene por el lado:
0,01 * 0,01 = 0,0001
(probabilidad de equivocarse)*(probabilidad de encontrarse con un enfermo)= (probabilidad de diagnosticar un enfermo como sano)
Dicho de otra forma:
probabilidad de equivocarse *Y* probabilidad de encontrarse con un enfermo *ES LA *probabilidad de diagnosticar un enfermo como sano

Como esto es la probabilidad de equivocarse, entonces, el porcentaje que sobra será verdad
1-0,0001=0,9999

De esta forma, teniendo en cuenta la pregunta:


> cual es la probabilidad que una persona consulte al doctor y este diga  que esta enferma, y que tal persona este realmente enferma.


Decimos que la probabilidad de que encuentre una persona enferma, y realmente la diagnostique como enferma, es del 99,99%


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> No koin, no es esa la pregunta.
> 
> La pregunta es, si viene una persona, enferma o no, y el doctor le dice que estaba enferma, cual es la probabilidad de que la persona estuviera relamente enferma?
> 
> Al doctor vienen muchisimos pacientes. La mayoria, sanos. A muy pocos de ellos el doctor les diagnostica que estan enfermos. Cuantos de esos estaban realmente enfermos?



según tu no tiene probabilidades de decir si esta o no esta, pero dices que esta uno enfermo no hay margen... el registro esta mal


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2013)

49 %  ¿es la respuesta?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 30, 2013)

El principal inconveniente en los problemas de cálculo de probabilidades es modelar correctamente la situación.

Hay que ver cual es la probabilidad de que a un paciente se lo diagnostique enfermo, entonces, la probabilidad será:
P(enfermo) = P(paciente_sano y se_equivoque) + P(paciente_enfermo y no_se_equivoque)


Comentario:  Ese 99% efectividad debe ser el porcentaje en Israel. En Argentina son mucho mayores los pifios y dependen de la obra social del paciente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2013)

pero era un caso hipoteco el del problema,
********************
no creo que sea san asi, argentina exporta médicos y en nuestras universidades de medicina tenemos estudiantes de muchos países,
de echo las noticias de grandes bochasos se debe  a que filtran bien a los estudiantes (dejame creer que tenemos médicos muy buenos,en quienes confiamos nuestra vida)


----------



## morta (Abr 30, 2013)

Si una persona, enferma o no, visita al doctor y es diagnosticada como una persona enferma, cual es la probabilidad de que este realmente enferma?

La probabilidad es 99.01%


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2013)

claro ,los sanos no van al medico


----------



## morta (Abr 30, 2013)

no don julien, van igual estén sanos o no, se supone que la gente que va al medico es una muestra aleatoria y representativa de la población total.

Ahora me deja la incógnita, hasta que no se conecte Chclau si le erre en mi razonamiento.

Mientras esperamos a Chclau les tiro uno medio pavo:

Un explorador sale e su campamento y camina 3 km al sur, luego camina 5km al este y luego camina 3km al norte, cuando se encuentra nuevamente con su campamento, cuando iba a entrar a su carpa, sorpresivamente se encuentra un oso que estaba comiendo sus provisiones.

La pregunta es: De que color es el oso?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2013)

no,yo no voy si no tengo nada,
el oso es de color 9 kilometros¡¡¡¡ y marron


----------



## morta (Abr 30, 2013)

respuesta equivocada!


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 30, 2013)

morta dijo:


> Mientras esperamos a Chclau les tiro uno medio pavo:
> 
> Un explorador sale e su campamento y camina 3 km al sur, luego camina 5km al este y luego camina 3km al norte, cuando se encuentra nuevamente con su campamento, cuando iba a entrar a su carpa, sorpresivamente se encuentra un oso que estaba comiendo sus provisiones.
> 
> La pregunta es: De que color es el oso?


 ¿como pudo verlo a 5 km de distancia?


----------



## morta (Abr 30, 2013)

Tenia vista de lince!
lo vio cuando estaba por entrar a *su* carpa


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 30, 2013)

¿que acaso el oso tenía carpa? ¿que clase de oso era ese?, además el acertijo dice:



morta dijo:


> cuando se encuentra nuevamente  con su campamento


No puede volver al campamento si aún está a 5km de distancia


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2013)

no completo un cuadrado, hizo un triangulo y volvio a la carpa, asi que debe andar en un polo imagino yo.
polo norte pinta, pero no se de que color es el oso, habria que averiguar si hubo algun derrame de petroleo o alguna otra porqueria hace poco .


----------



## Nepper (Abr 30, 2013)

morta dijo:


> no don julien, van igual estén sanos o no, se supone que la gente que va al medico es una muestra aleatoria y representativa de la población total.
> 
> Ahora me deja la incógnita, hasta que no se conecte Chclau si le erre en mi razonamiento.
> 
> ...


del mismo color que el caballo de san martín


----------



## morta (Abr 30, 2013)

Diste en la tecla fernandob, en estos ultimos años calculo que deben ser medios amarronados por el barro, pero abajo de la mugre son blancos.


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 30, 2013)

De nuevo la jirafa ninja 



fernandob dijo:


> no completo un cuadrado, hizo un triangulo y volvio a la carpa, asi que debe andar en un polo imagino yo.
> polo norte pinta, pero no se de que color es el oso, habria que averiguar si hubo algun derrame de petroleo o alguna otra porqueria hace poco .


 :cabezon:
no se me ocurrió 

Por cierto, esos osos no son blancos, su pelo es transparente

Osos en el polo norte, pingüinos en el polo sur


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2013)

Es el baño de crema


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2013)

y porque eran blancos?


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 30, 2013)

Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> ...En esto también colaboran una gruesa capa de grasa subcutánea y un  denso pelaje, que en realidad no es blanco, sino translúcido, formado  por miles de pelos huecos (que al estar llenos de aire, son un buen  aislante térmico). Bajo el pelaje se encuentra la piel, que es negra  para atraer mejor la radiación solar y aumentar así el calor corporal.  La luz ordinaria se refleja sobre el pelaje, generando normalmente la  falsa sensación de blancura. No obstante, en determinados momentos y  lugares puede verse amarillenta o incluso parda clara...



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ursus_maritimus


----------



## Marce (Abr 30, 2013)

Yo tengo uno!
 Vos (persona culta) estas haciendo paracaidismo en el Africa, al caer, aterrizas en una selva, y encontras un camino y lo tomas.
 Vos sabes perfectamente que en esa zona hay 2 tribus, la tribu mala (que siempre miente) y con el detalle de que es carnívora y la tribu buena, que siempre dice la verdad, hervibora.
 Mientras vas por tu camino encontras que el camino se divide en 2 y justo justo en el medio hay un indio parado, (no sabes de que tribu ès) y tenes _una_, _solo una _pregunta para hacerle a ese indio (idealmente esa pregunta es para salvarte) 
¿Que pregunta le harías?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2013)

estoy muerto,no hablo zulu  (no es respuesta es una afirmación)


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 30, 2013)

Eso salió en una película que vi, pero eran 2 puertas parlanchinas



el-rey-julien dijo:


> estoy muerto,no hablo zulu  (no es respuesta es una afirmación)



tiene lógica


----------



## Marce (Abr 30, 2013)

Exactamente, es de una pelicula 
No su majestad, usted aterrizo en perfectas condiciones, acto seguido encontro el camino y lo tomo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2013)

si pero aun si me encontrara sano y en perfectas condiciones , igual no se el idioma zulu ,que le voy a preguntar? ,y si por esas casualidades el indio sabe español,no se que le voy a preguntar,asi que estoy muerto igual ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Marce (Abr 30, 2013)

Usted persona culta sabe zulu (de hecho lo aprendio ya que en su mansion que esta en costa rica a metros del mar tenia un profesor y mejor amigo multimillonario que le enseño el idioma) y con la suerte que el indio que estaba parado era bilingue!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2013)

le preguntaría donde queda el norte, si me miente es porque es caníbal, (suponiendo que tengo mi brújula en mano)


----------



## Marce (Abr 30, 2013)

de que te sirve saber hacia donde queda el norte si ya tenes tu brujula? tu objetivo es encontrar la tribu buena, en este caso ya estarias muerto


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 30, 2013)

La brújula la usa para saber si el indio es malo o bueno, si dice la verdad o miente, pero ya gastaste tu pregunta así que no le puedes preguntar cual es el camino bueno

Además está asumiendo que el indio sabe de geografía y que tienes brújula, ¿y si no fuera así?


----------



## Marce (Abr 30, 2013)

Es como que le preguntes, donde esta la tribu buena? 
Allaaa vos agarra este camino... camina tranquilo nomas..
 Y si es de la tribu mala los muchachos se van a hacer un terible festin con vos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2013)

entonces le pregunto por donde sale el sol y luego miro mi brujula y ya se si miente,si no tuviera brújula miro el follaje ,los arboles y deduzco cual es el punto por donde sale el sol


----------



## Nepper (Abr 30, 2013)

no quiero ser aguafiestas, pero... ¿es confiable el médico?


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 30, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces le pregunto por donde sale el sol y luego miro mi brujula y ya se si miente,si no tuviera brújula miro el follaje ,los arboles y deduzco cual es el punto por donde sale el sol


Recuerda que solo le puedes hacer una sola pregunta, si gastas tu pregunta para verificar si es bueno o malo, ¿luego como le preguntas cual es el camino?
La clave está en preguntar por "los otros"

y no, no es de la serie "lost"


----------



## morta (Abr 30, 2013)

Nepper dijo:


> no quiero ser aguafiestas, pero... ¿es confiable el médico?




es mas confiable que el de mi prepaga!!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2013)

*opcion 1 :*
le muestro mi panza y mientras digo :
" cuanta carne comi hoy .... tengo la panza llena, es un jamon de primera" 
si el tipo se relame ya se que es de los malos, canibal y mentiroso.

si pone cara de que tiene adelante a un loco , pues es de los vegetarianos, .
luego pregunto y deduzco .

*opcion 2 :*
le pregunto :
che loco , como hago para llegar a la fiesta que hay en tu tribu  ?? 
el malo me manda a la de el bueno 
y el bueno me manda a la suya .

ahora...........los malos asi no vana tener muchos invitados.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 30, 2013)

on respecto ala del medico es uno "uno mismo digo" y la de la selva.... le pregunto al indio si tiene algo para comer y depende de que ofresca ya se de que tribu es....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2013)

Marce dijo:


> Yo tengo uno!
> Vos (persona culta) estas haciendo paracaidismo en el Africa, al caer, aterrizas en una selva, y encontras un camino y lo tomas.
> Vos sabes perfectamente que en esa zona hay 2 tribus, la tribu mala (que siempre miente) y con el detalle de que es carnívora y la tribu buena, que siempre dice la verdad, hervibora.
> Mientras vas por tu camino encontras que el camino se divide en 2 y justo justo en el medio hay un indio parado, (no sabes de que tribu ès) y tenes _una_, _solo una _pregunta para hacerle a ese indio (idealmente esa pregunta es para salvarte)
> ¿Que pregunta le harías?



le digo:
che indio guampon  !!!! decime algo:
si vos fueses de la otra tribu ........a donde irias a dormir esta noche ??? 

si el indio es de los malos pensara : si soy de los buenos me iria a al de los buenos....asi que le miento y lo mando a la de los malos.

si es de los buenos pensara :  si soy de los malos me voy a dormir a la de los malos, como no miente:
lo manda a la de los malos 

   asi que te vas a la contraria a la que te indica el indio ese


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 30, 2013)

Exacto fernandob


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> E
> La pregunta:



eso, me centro en la pregunta.



chclau dijo:


> E
> Si una persona, enferma o no, visita al doctor y es diagnosticada como una persona enferma, cual es la probabilidad de que este realmente enferma?



o sea que va alguien a el doctor a revision y preguntas cual es la posibilidad de que este doctor se equivoque .



chclau dijo:


> Un doctor de un pueblo tiene un 99% de efectividad. O sea, la probabilidad de que diga que una persona sana, esta enferma, es del 1%. Y la probabilidad que no le diagnostique estado de enfermedad a un enfermo, es tambien del 1%.



esa es la respuesta.
no veo la trampa .


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2013)

La probabilidad de que el medico le diga a alguien que esta enfermo es:

P(diagnostico enfermo) = P (enfermo) * P (diagnostico correcto) + P (sano) * P (diagnostico incorrecto)

= 0.01 * 0.99 + 0.99 * 0.01

De esos casos, solamente el primer termino representa a enfermos reales por lo que la respuesta al problema es: 50%!

Como muchos problemas de probabilidad tiene cosas irreales como que la gente va al medico sin importar si esta sana o no... 
Pero el resultado de 50% de probabilidad de errarle con un enfermo se explica por los pocos enfermos que tiene el pueblo y por la costumbre malsana de todos de ir al doctor en forma aleatoria. De cada cien pacientes que llegan al doctor, solo uno de ellos esta realmente enfermo. Y por otra parte, de cada cien sanos que llegan al medico, uno sera diagnosticado erroneamente como enfermo. O sea que cada cien pacientes el medico diagnosticara dos enfermos (aproximadamente), uno que esta realmente enfermo y que lo diagnostico bien y uno de los cien sanos que diagnostico mal.

Como decia Clemente: Ante cualquier medico... consulte a su duda.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Un doctor de un pueblo tiene un 99% de efectividad. O sea, la probabilidad de que diga que una persona sana, esta enferma, es del 1%. Y la probabilidad que no le diagnostique estado de enfermedad a un enfermo, es tambien del 1%.



esto es lo unico que me da mala espina:
si hay un 1 % que se equivoque diagnosticando a un enfermo como sano es de 1  de cada 100  y de que se equivoque diciendo que uno enfermo esta sano es otro 1  de cada 100 eso me da un 2 por ciento de error o sea un 98 % de efectividad........
pero bueno.
ahi me parece que te contradecis.


vi tu respùesta ........me voy a dormir, voy a ver si mañana la entiendo .
que descanses


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2013)

uno de cada cien mas uno de cada cien es dos de cada doscientos que sigue siendo el uno por ciento.


----------



## morta (Abr 30, 2013)

Chclau pero ahí cambiaste el planteo, tu pregunta era de los que diagnosticaba como enfermos, cual era la probabilidad de que realmente este enfermo. y ahora estas planteando la probabilidad de que este enfermo nada mas.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Como decia Clemente: Ante cualquier medico... consulte a su duda.


 ..................................... no la sabia , esta buenisima .


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2013)

No morta, fijate la formula que puse, representa a la totalidad de los tipos que el medico diagnostica como enfermos. La probabilidad de que diagnostique enfermedad es muy baja porque hay muy pocos enfermos y el medico se equivoca poco. Pero de los muy pocos que el tipo diagnostica como enfermos, solo uno de cada dos esta realmente enfermo.



Vayan a dormir que es tarde, ches... aca ya son las siete de la matina, para mi ya comenzo un nuevo dia.


----------



## morta (Abr 30, 2013)

El resultado se puede expresar de dos formas distintas y ahí esta la trampa, por que según contra que lo referencies los porcentajes son completamente distintos.

O lo referencias únicamente al 1% de enfermos que ahí te da el 50%, o lo referencias a la población completa y te da 99.01% de acierto.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 1, 2013)

> La pregunta es, sabiendo que el 1% del pueblo esta enfermo (dato), cual es la probabilidad que una persona consulte al doctor y este diga que esta enferma, y que tal persona este realmente enferma.


 0% pero no me da el numero. En la mente me da en la cuenta


----------



## chclau (May 1, 2013)

No entendi lo que dijiste, morta.

Para dar un cuadro completo de la situacion

p(diagnostico enfermo) y que la persona este realmente enferma = 50%
p(diagnostico enfermo) y que sea un error, o sea la persona esta sana = 50%
p(diagnostico sano) y que sea un error, o sea la persona estaba enferma = 0.01%
p(diagnostico sano) y que la persona este realmente sana = 99.99%

Incluso hice una simulacion en Matlab, para un "pueblito" de 50000 habitantes, y 10000(!) visitas al medico, estos son los resultados de tres simulaciones:

1)
Diagnosticados enfermos bien: 94
Diagnosticados enfermos mal: 97
Diagnosticados sanos bien: 9808
Diagnosticados sanos mal: 1

3)
Diagnosticados enfermos bien: 99
Diagnosticados enfermos mal: 119
Diagnosticados sanos bien: 9781
Diagnosticados sanos mal: 1

3)
Diagnosticados enfermos bien: 94
Diagnosticados enfermos mal: 102
Diagnosticados sanos bien: 9803
Diagnosticados sanos mal: 1

Mas o menos la tendencia a los valores teoricos de probabilidad se ve...


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2013)

:cabezon:     haaaaaa..............................................................


----------



## chclau (May 1, 2013)

No fernando, muchas veces me equivoco pero esta vez creo que no.

Dije que la cantidad de veces que dictamina enfermedad es muy poca porque:

1) Se equivoca muy poco (1% de las veces)
2) Hay muy pocos enfermos (1%, casualmente tambien, de la poblacion. Pero no es el mismo 1%)

Por lo tanto, la probabilidad que diagnostique enfermedad es que
1) Venga un enfermo y no se equivoque - probabilidad del 0.01 x 0.99, o
2) Venga uno sano y si se equivoque - probabilidad del 0.99 x 0.01

Por lo tanto, la probabilidad que diagnostique enfermedad es del 1.98%. O sea, de cada cien pacientes que tenga, aproximadamente a dos les dira que estan enfermos. Pero de esos dos, solo uno esta realmente enfermo, por eso la probabilidad da ese numero tan espantoso del 50%. Y si, parte del "problema" es que hay pocos enfermos y que los sanos se la pasan jodiendo con que los revisen para cansarlo al pobre doctor, que si no tendria efectividad del 99.99%.

Una buena conclusion de este problemita es que las probabilidades y estadisticas pueden ser muy enganiosas, aun contando con datos fidedignos, hay que saber muy bien que se mide y en que condiciones. Por eso comente el resultado muy comun y erroneo de gente que cree que hay que apostarle en la loteria a numeros "que no salieron". Si fuera por hacer algo, yo les apostaria a numeros que salieron mucho, con la esperanza de que se debe a alguna falla del sistema que hace que salgan mas seguido.

Tambien me contaron una vez una anecdota, probablemente falsa, de que en cierto diario salio en titular catastrofe que la desocupacion en Suiza aumento el trescientos por ciento... agregando en letra chiquita que habia pasado del 0.5% al 2%


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2013)

El paciente es hipocondríaco, pero en realidad tiene una ulcera de esófago asintomática.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Una buena conclusion de este problemita es que las probabilidades y estadisticas pueden ser muy enganiosas, aun contando con datos fidedignos


 
Y eso lo saben PERFECTAMENTE los pOLÍTICOS !

Supongamos que tengo un Kiosco y todo lo vendo recargándole otro tanto , o sea que lo que pago $2 lo vendo a $4.

Puedo decir que gano un *100 %* sobre el costo 

O que gano un *50 %* sobre la caja final


----------



## chclau (May 1, 2013)

Si ya se recuperaron de la visita del doctor... aca traigo otro problemita de probabilidad. Lo que si, este es para aplicar mucha matematica.

Dos cowboys se baten a duelo. El cowboy numero uno tiene una probabilidad p1 de acertarle al otro, y el cowboy 2, p2. A los efectos de la adivinanza, un solo acierto es letal (obviamente para el adversario, aca nadie se suicida, ni hay heridos. Al primer acierto se termina el baile).

Cual es la probabilidad de que el cowboy 1 gane? 

PG1 = p1 + (1-p1) * (1-p2) * p1 + ....

Se supone que las balas y la paciencia de los cowboys es infinita , asi que seguiran hasta que uno muera.

Cual es la formula de PG1, y de PG2, como funcion de p1 y p2?

Se puede verificar que la solucion es correcta, ya que PG1 + PG2 debe ser igual a uno.
Para que no queden dudas, p1 y p2 pueden ser cualquier numero entre cero y uno, dependiendo de la habilidad de los cowboys... pero PG1 y PG2 sumados deben ser = 1


----------



## Nepper (May 1, 2013)

a ver.. la pensé un rato... largo...
muy largo

Chaclau, tenés razón... pero es medio galerazo, no explicas como llegás al 50% matematicamente, yo estuve un buen rato tratando de contradecirte (sanamente) pero siempre llegaba al resultado que decís, pero lo que no pude fue llegar al 50% en forma algebraica.
Entiendo el conecpto que manejaste de probabilidad, pero no me cierra.
Básicamente estás aplicando el concepto de "union" de probabilidad.

no, tampoco verifica...

No tenés idea, estuve como 1 hr 30 escribiendo ejemplos y probando enunciados pero no le pude llegar al 50% (el resultado) con una explicación lógica, sin duda veo que es así, es lógico, pero no comprobable...

No hay forma que llegues formalmente al resultado del 50%, es un resultado obtenido de la interpretación del enunciado, no de la probabilidad.

Porque vos te basas, que haces 2 pruebas. En una decis que existe 1 enfermo, en otra el medico te asegura 1 enfermos. Siempre las mismas 100 personas.
Tenes 2 supuestos enfermos. Ahora, si yo (un ignorante) quiero darle la medicina al enfermos, tengo un 50% de confundir al sano con el enfermo.

El médico siempre tendrá la chance del 99%, el enunciado lo dice!!!

Suponete que le querés hacer una joda al lemur y le metes un macho en la jaula de hembras. Tiene 99 hembras y vos agregaste un macho.
El lemur te ve y te amenaza de muerte.
La pregunta correcta sería: ¿Que probabilidad hay de que yo sobreviva a la amenaza del lemur? Tengo que extraer el conejo macho.
Se sabe que el lemur te ayuda y tiene un 99% de detectar conejos hembras y sabes que el 99% de los conejos son hembras

Gracias a los 2 experimentos, obtendrás 2 elementos. Uno lo tomaste al azar, y otro te lo dió el lemur. Como el lemur la tiene clara, sabe que el que el te dió es macho, pero vos como un B**** los metes a los dos en la misma jaula. Te das cuenta de tu error pero el lemur no, entonces decidís liberar uno de los dos.

Vuelvo a preguntar ¿Cual es la probabilidad de sobrevivir? (de detectar el macho)
El 50%

El problema, es que yo me basé en el resultado para interpretar tu enunciado, pero si vamos de la mano del doctor, el tiene el 99% de acertar... no hay duda de eso...
Por como vos preguntaste, es el médico el que tiene que evaluar si esta enfermo o no.
Pero el 50% se aplica a mi persona, el médico es solo un experimento mas.


----------



## Marce (May 1, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> *opcion 1 :*
> le pregunto :
> che loco , como hago para llegar a la fiesta que hay en tu tribu  ??
> el malo me manda a la de el bueno
> ...



 Exactamente fernando, la pregunta seria, ¿hacia donde queda tu tribu? el mentiroso te manda  a la otra, y el confiable a la de èl 



sp_27 dijo:


> Eso salió en una película que vi, pero eran 2 puertas parlanchinas


  El acertijo se lo pregunta billy bob thorton a jon cusak en una escena en la que estan en el patio comiendo una barbacoa.


----------



## Nepper (May 1, 2013)

bueno, no dije nada... solo algunos problemas de interpretación





			
				sp_27 dijo:
			
		

> La película que yo vi no es esa, es una mas vieja y es de fantasía, era una chica que tenía que pasar por un laberinto para recuperar a su hermanito (un bebé), porque un mago malo se lo llevó, en el laberinto habían 2 puertas parlanchinas, una era buena y sincera y llevaba al camino bueno, otra era mala y mentirosa y llevaba al camino malo, sólo podía hacer una pregunta a ambas puertas y debía ser la misma pregunta.
> La pregunta era algo así:
> La puerta mala es mentirosa, así que dirá que la puerta buena la enviará a la puerta mala.
> La puerta buena es sincera, dirá que la puerta mala (por ser mentirosa) la enviará a la puerta mala.
> ...


si, la pelicula es "Laberinto", resulta que david Bowbie es malo, y le secuestra el hermanito.

La pregunta correcta es preguntarle: *¿que respondería la otra puerta si le pregunto que vos sos la salida?* No dependía si es mala o buena, depende de como podés evaluar ambas puertas con una sola pregunta, para ello, debes realizar una pregunta cuya respuesta atraviese la condición verdadero-falso de las dos puertas.

Suponiendo que la salida esta en la verdadera
Si la puerta a la que le preguntas es la verdadera, te dirá: el dirá que el es la salida.
Si la puerta a la que le preguntas es la mentirosa, te dirá: el dirá que yo soy la salida
Tomas la puerta opuesta a lo que digan ambos, sin importar a cual de los dos preguntes, ambos dirán lo mismo.





			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> habra una deduccion matematica para este asunto ??


Seguramente que si, porque la ecuación la armas vos, puede tener infinitas formas.
¿Te tiro una?
(A./B)+(/A.B)=A
A dice que si y B no, o A dice que no, y B si, entonces es A
Como tambien
A xor B = A

Todo lo que digo me baso en absolutamente nada


----------



## chclau (May 1, 2013)

Hola Nepper,

Yo creo que hay una formulacion matematica para el problema del doctor

p(diagnostico enfermo) = p(enfermo) * p(diagnostico correcto) + p (sano) * p(diagnostico incorrecto)

De entre estos casos en que sabemos que se diagnostico enfermedad, queremos calcular cuantos estan realmente enfermos

p(enfermo/diagnostico enfermo) = p(enfermo) * p(diagnostico correcto)/ p(diagnostico enfermo) = 50%

Siguiendo ahora con el ejemplo del lemur... sin amenazas de muerte, ni nada 

Supongamos que el lemur tiene cientos de hembras en su jaula y le hacemos creer, en joda, que le metimos un macho. El lemur tiene un 1% de probabilidad de equivocarse... y empieza a verificar las hembras una por una. En promedio por cada cien, dira que una es (erroneamente) un macho y la sacara de la jaula.

Si para hacer la jodita mas divertida le hubieramos metido realmente UN macho por cada 99 hembras del haren, luego de anunciada la jodita, durante el recuento, el lemur encontraria en promedio DOS machos por cada cien animalitos censados.

Lo mas triste del caso seria que, dado que segun dicen la poblacion del haren del Lemur tiene mas de 10000 hembras, por culpa de nuestra jodita el Lemur se desprenderia (erroneamente) de 100 hembras legitimas pero ademas... se quedaria al final con UN macho no reconocido en el haren (segun las reglas de probabilidad).

Tanto para el Lemur como para el medico, todo se resuelve con una segunda visita. Si una persona sana recibio erroneamente diagnostico de enferma, es muy probable que en una segunda visita al doctor se aclare el furcio. Asi como el macho invasor no reconocido la primera vez, sera muy probablemente reconocido en un segundo conteo.

Y de las desdichadisimas 100 hembras excluidas por error en el primer conteo, 99 podran secar sus desesperadas lagrimas en un segundo conteo y volver al haren. La numero cien, que fue dos veces, y por error, identificada como macho... probablemente se suicidara o ahorrara para una operacion que repare su amargo destino.

Claro que durante el segundo conteo y la segunda visita otros seran erroneamente identificados como enfermos o como machos... y bueno, no hay justicia en este mundo.


----------



## asherar (Jun 20, 2013)

Una para los  más chiquitos: 

Pensá un número entero entre el 0 y el 255.
¿ Qué pregunta, y cuántas veces necesito hacerla, para descubrir qué número es ?


----------



## chclau (Jun 20, 2013)

Puedo pedir que convierta el numero a binario?


----------



## asherar (Jun 20, 2013)

Claro, es una forma de introducir la conversión A/D en el kindergarden. 
La parte práctica es usando un comparador OP-Amp y un conversor D/A. 
Pero eso ya es para salita de 6.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 20, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Una para los  más chiquitos:
> 
> Pensá un número entero entre el 0 y el 255.
> ¿ Qué pregunta, y cuántas veces necesito hacerla, para descubrir qué número es ?


una sola vez, la pregunta seria, ¿que numero pensaste?


----------



## asherar (Jun 20, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> una sola vez, la pregunta seria, ¿que numero pensaste?


Ese camino podría funcionar con niños muy ingenuos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 20, 2013)

no pueden negar mi facilidad de asimilacion de la logica...

(aunque sea logica carrolliana)


----------



## foso (Jun 20, 2013)

La pregunta sería:

¿ Si dividimos las doce horas del reloj en 256 partes, la hora que es ahora corresponde al numero que elegiste?
Y se tendría que preguntar no mas de 256 veces.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Una para los más chiquitos:
> 
> Pensá un número entero entre el 0 y el 255.
> ¿ Qué pregunta, y cuántas veces necesito hacerla, para descubrir qué número es ?


 
e smayor o es menor que la mitad de el numero maximo de el que estamos hablando .
en la primer pregunta seria  (como el numero maximo es 255 ) :
es mayor o menor que 127  ?? 

o mas corta :
es menor que .........
y cuantas veces ? 

2 a la xxx  = el maximo numero 
bueno  , en este caso 255 .

bueno, esa xxx



Helminto G. dijo:


> una sola vez, la pregunta seria, ¿que numero pensaste?


 
para mi esa fue la respuesta* perfecta* a las premisas que dio Alejandro.

puesto que no especifico que no se pueda xxxxxxx


----------



## asherar (Jun 20, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> para mi esa fue la respuesta* perfecta* a las premisas que dio Alejandro.
> 
> puesto que no especifico que no se pueda xxxxxxx



Averiguó todos los bits de un solo toque usando un conversor en sistema 256-ario.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2013)

Agregaría "si es par o impar" al método de Fernandob


----------



## chclau (Jun 22, 2013)

Pero eso no es UNA pregunta.

Como yo digo seria. Tomado el numero en binario en un registro, hacele shift y decime cual es el valor del bit que salio afuera. Un poco dificil que lo haga un ser humano mentalmente, pero es UNA oregunta.


----------



## asherar (Jun 22, 2013)

Yo pensé una solución de este estilo: 

Pregunta 1.- El número es menor que 128 ? 
Si la respuesta es SI:  Pregunta 2.- El número es menor que 64 ? 
Si la respuesta es NO:  Pregunta 2.- El número es menor que 194? 
etc ...
Y cada pregunta depende de la respuesta anterior. Se va formando un "arbol binario". 
Al cabo de 8 preguntas con ese método se obtiene el número pensado.


----------



## chclau (Jun 22, 2013)

Bueno, pero eso no seria UNA pregunta sino varias diferentes, hacer un desplazamiento y pedir siempre el valor del bit que "se cae" es una unica pregunta.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 22, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Yo pensé una solución de este estilo:
> 
> Pregunta 1.- El número es menor que 128 ?
> Si la respuesta es SI: Pregunta 2.- El número es menor que 64 ?
> ...


 
esa es la que dije yo .


pero hay una mas simple:

le preguntas al fulano:
decime como te llamas, pero ojo, decimelo solo cuando escuches el numero correcto  que vos pensaste.

y me pongo a contar:
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
.

.
.
.
.
una sola pregunta.
una sola respuesta.


----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2013)

No, fernandob, son 256 preguntas. 
Además si empezás lejos tardás más que si empezás cerca. 
Funciona pero no es muy práctico.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> No, fernandob, son 256 preguntas.
> Además si empezás lejos tardás más que si empezás cerca.
> Funciona pero no es muy práctico.


 
jaaa.......... una a una no existe " lejos o cerca"  y a que no sabemos cual es .

podrias empezar asi:
128 ¿?
127 ?¿
129 ?¿ 
126 ?¿ 
130 ?¿ 

pero no hay lejos o cerca, las veces que busque una falla sistematicamente SIEMPRE es la ultima opcion o una de las ultimas.
si empezas arriba es abajo, si empezas abajo era arriba.
y si empezas en el medio era el ultimo extremo.

per eso es que suelo usar el metodo que vos /yo mencionaste, es "logico" .


----------



## asherar (Jun 24, 2013)

Empezando a preguntar siempre del mismo número digamos por 255: 
si el número solución era 16 tardás 240 preguntas,  
pero si era 201  tardás 55 preguntas.
A eso me refiero por "lejos" o "cerca".
La distancia a la solución es medida por la cantidad de preguntas. 
Con el método de preguntar números sucesivos, la cantidad de preguntas 
hasta el resultado depende del número donde se inicia.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 24, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Una para los  más chiquitos:
> 
> Pensá un número entero entre el 0 y el 255.
> ¿ Qué pregunta, y cuántas veces necesito hacerla, para descubrir qué número es ?



Una sola pregunta: ¿Que resultado te da si lo multiplicas y lo dividis por el mismo numero?


----------



## asherar (Jun 24, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> Una sola pregunta: ¿Que resultado te da si lo multiplicas y lo dividis por el mismo numero?


Debería decir que la idea era responder con un procedimiento que no hiciera pensar que se está 
extrayendo información, pero todo método solicita información en alguna medida. 
Tal vez la pregunta e esta altura sea: 
¿ Cuál sería el límite para que se considere "descubrir" y no sea evidente algún método sistemático ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 25, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Debería decir que la idea era responder con un procedimiento que no hiciera pensar que se está
> extrayendo información, pero todo método solicita información en alguna medida.
> Tal vez la pregunta e esta altura sea:
> ¿ Cuál sería el límite para que se considere "descubrir" y no sea evidente algún método sistemático ?



entiendo, que NO sea evidente. Como interrogatorio de policía sacar información sin acusar al sospechoso


----------



## dearlana (Jul 6, 2013)

Estaba la mamá con el pequeño niño de 5 años (En este caso: El típico niño mimoso) viendo un escaparate de un comercio.

El niño: Con la boca abierta.

"Jesús Pepito...que cara pones..." Le dijo la mamá a Pepito.

En esto que el niño contesta:

Hay mamá, cómprame uno.

----------------

La pregunta:

¿Porque Pepito le dijo a la mamá: "Hay mamá, cómprame uno" ?.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 7, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> ¿Porque Pepito le dijo a la mamá: "Hay mamá, cómprame uno" ?.


Porque "hay".


----------



## dearlana (Jul 7, 2013)

En este caso, el ay es exclamativo. No tenía que haberle puesto la h.

Es evidente que el niño Pepito estima que algo hay en el escaparate que le interesa. Es mejor considerar la exclamación sin la h para que la gente no se confunda.


----------



## BKAR (Jul 8, 2013)

Jueguen, Jueguen!!
hagan que el extraterrestre construya su Nave!! y regrese!
https://www.google.com/su nuevo doodle, denle en PLAY,no vale hacer trampa  minijuego o como se llame por el 66 aniversario del incidente de roswell


----------



## dearlana (Jul 8, 2013)

Para poner este acertijo, pido perdón primero por haberlo puesto:

Estaba mamá elefanta con su pequeño elefantito a la orilla del río.

El elefantito le preguntó a la mamá elefanta:

¿Cómo nos las arreglaremos para cruzar los tres el río?.

Pregunta:

¿Porqué el elefantito le dijo a la madre: "Como nos las arreglaremos para cruzar os tres el río"?.


----------



## maton00 (Jul 8, 2013)

¿El mago de Oz?


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 8, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> ¿Porqué el elefantito le dijo a la madre: "Como nos las arreglaremos para cruzar os tres el río"?.


 ¿mamá elefanta está encinta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2013)

O tiene un jinete humano ?


----------



## chclau (Jul 8, 2013)

O el elefantito se vio reflejado en el rio y penso que tenia un hermanito...

a todo esto, y el escaparate?


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 8, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> a todo esto, y el escaparate?


 pues se me ocurre que el niño vende algo y quiere que la mamá le compre


----------



## dearlana (Jul 9, 2013)

Respuesta para el del niño:

Recuerden que era un niño mimoso que todo lo quería.

Al oírle decir a la madre: "Jesús Pepito que cara pones" (= Esa es la frase ambigua) : El niño entendió que en el escaparate había algo fabuloso que se llamaba "carapón".

Interpretó que la madre le decía algo así como:

Fíjate Pepito qué tremendos carapones están ahí.

Por eso el niño mimoso que todo lo quería contestó:

Yo quiero un carapón. Cómprame un carapón de esos ( Que ni siquiera había visto todavía).= "ay mamá, cómprame uno".

--------------------------

Para la respuesta del de el elefantito les pido disculpas de nuevo:

El elefantito le dijo a la mamá: "Como nos las vamos a arreglar para pasar los tres el río" porque el elefantito era muy pequeño y no sabía contar todavía.

----------------------------


El del elefantito me lo había puesto a mí un profesor de Matemáticas, en venganza, porque él no había podido averiguar el que yo le había pasado y que les pondré ahora.

Recuerdo que se lo pregunté por la mañana y me llamó a las once de la noche con una respuesta que no era la correcta. Luego me llamó a la una de la mañana con otra respuesta, tampoco correcta.*

Se los voy a poner aunque es un clásico en algunos apuntes de Matemáticas. Con diferentes versiones:

Es muy antiguo. Por eso habla de tortillas a 10 pesetas.

Son Matemáticas puras. 

No hay "juego de palabras". 

Son números: ( De aparentemente sencillo que es de resolver, porque le puede pasar a cualquiera que vaya a un bar; cuando la gente no encuentra la solución, se empeñan en resolverlo rapidamente ) .

 De ahí la revancha de aquel profesor de Matemáticas que no lo pudo resolver en aquella época. Ni ese día ni al día siguiente).

( A mi me recuerda a los propietarios de un comercio que adquirían los artículos a los proveedores, les sumaban un 30 % para venderlos y cuando les llegaba algún amigo íntimo o familiar: Le rebajaban al precio venta al público un 25 % para ganar "solo lo mínimo" porque eran de la familia). ( A veces rebajaban el 30%).


----------------



Va la pregunta:

Van tres señores a un bar y piden tres tortillas.

Cada tortilla vale 10 pesetas.

El camarero recoge las 30 pesetas y las lleva al de la caja para que se cobre.

El de la caja dijo: Como son tres tortillas juntas, se las dejo en 25 pesetas. Y le dio 3 pesetas "sueltas" al camarero para que se las devolviera.

El camarero en el camino de vuelta pensó: Son 5 pesetas sueltas y son tres señores. No puedo partir las pesetas.

Lo solucionó por la vía rápida:

Se metió dos pesetas en el bolsillo y devolvió a cada uno una peseta.

---------------------

Vamos a ver las pesetas reales, tangibles:

Si vas a un bar y te piden 10 pesetas por una tortilla...y al final...te devuelven una peseta:

Has pagado realmente, fisicamente, por la tortilla: 9 pesetas.

9 pesetas X 3 = 27 pesetas.

Y dos pesetas (reales, tangibles, que se pueden coger)...que tiene el camarero en el bolsillo =

Son 29 pesetas.

--------------------

¿Donde está la peseta que falta y porqué falta esa peseta?.*


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2013)

algo que aprendi en el trabajo es a escribir.
antes a veces algun cliente se burlaba o dudaba de mi saber, por que me ponia a anotar en papelitos y a analizar.
pero siempre sacaba el problema .

asi que lo escribi y analice tranquilo :

el problema es que con el texto confundes, llevas a un error de conceptos:
3 …………10 pesetas c/u  = 30 pesetas

El de la caja dijo: Como son tres tortillas juntas, se las dejo en 25 pesetas. Y le dio 3 pesetas "sueltas" al camarero para que se las devolviera.

Si se las dejo en 25 pesetas debio devolver 5 pesetas 

 2 pesetas para el cantinero 

3 pesetas para las chicas, una para cada una 

Las chicas dieron 30 pesetas
Les devolvieron 3 ………….asi que gastaron 27 pesetas  y 2 de el camarero …….29 
Que raro.

25 + 5 = 30 

Asi que .

Si las chicas pagaron 30 y les devolvieron 3 , es que pagaron 27 
Pero de el total de 30   
25 el cajero 
3 ellas
2 el cantinero
--------------------
30 total

*Ellas pagaron 27 pesos, eso se desembolsaron 
De esos 27 pesos  25 fueron al cajero y 2 al cantinero  = 27 $ 
Ahí va la cosa . *


estaba mal planteado en TU texto, induce a  un mal planteo y esto a error.



dearlana dijo:


> Va la pregunta:
> 
> Van tres señores a un bar y piden tres tortillas.
> 
> ...



lo que hice creo que no fue nada al revez, sino plantearme yo , sin seguir T U   linea de planteo.


.

.
.

.
.
.
.
.

*ahora bien........lo de haber dejado a ese profesor sin dormir una noche, con eso en la cabeza, es para  de pie .
y a fin de curso una medalla  .
esas cosas si que no se logran facilmente.
que te haya llamado a esas horas .
es para el libro de la escuela .*


----------



## dearlana (Jul 9, 2013)

El planteo no es mío. No me reclames nada a mí.

La solución debe basarse en :

"Donde está la peseta que falta": Matemáticamente está "en tal sitio". Se demuestra matematicamente

"Y porque falta": Es una respuesta matemática. El profesor tardó un par de días.

 Realmente los amigos solíamos jugar  a esos acertijos. Sufriendo más o menos.
---------------------

Has puesto el planteamiento al revés y a tu manera. Es lo que contesta todo el mundo

Hasta se puede contestar con una frase concreta.

Mientras no salga ese razonamiento, no lo daré por válido.


----------



## chclau (Jul 9, 2013)

No hay ninguna peseta que falta.

Originalmente pagaron 30, de esos 30, 3 volvieron a los clientes, 2 se los quedo el mozo, y 25 en la caja

25 + 2 + 3 = 30

O se puede plantear como si desde un principio hubieran pagado 27. De esos 27, dos se los quedo el mozo y 25 fueron a la caja.

27 - 2 = 25

O sea, si tomamos como cifra de partida los 27 no se les puede "sumar dos" porque esos 27 ya incluyen a los dos. Es verdad que muchos ministros de economia hacen cosas peores, pero si lo dejamos en el dominio de las matematicas... no puedo sumarle al total algo que es parte del total y bautizarlo como algo nuevo.

(dicho sea de paso, la solucion que diste al del elefantito... es de terror. Es como las malas peliculas de suspenso en que el asesino es uno que casi ni aparecio durante toda la pelicula. Acertijos asi solamente los resuelve un medium, el director de la peli o el que plantea el acertijo).


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Va la pregunta:
> 
> Van tres señores a un bar y piden tres tortillas.
> 
> ...



Como tu lo quieres (matemáticamente) :

Pesetas entregadas por los clientes…………+ 30 
Pesetas devueltas a los clientes ……………..-3
---------------------------------------------------------------
Total pagado por los clientes ……………………27

Pesetas entregadas por clientes …………………+30
Pesetas devueltas por cajero…………………….-5
------------------------------------------------------------------
Costo deal cobrado por cajero………………… 25


Destino de las 30 pesetas:
Cobradas por cajero………………………………25
Devueltas a clientes…………………………………..3
Al bolsillo de camarero…………………………….2

Otro planteo es erroneo.
Decir que han pagado 27 $ por las tortillas  mas 2 $ que digamos le han dado al cajero no es de el todo cierto:
*Lo que hicieron fue  desembolsar 27 $  de los cuales fueron 2 a el mozo y 25 a el cajero.*

NO VA decir que pagaron 27 $  MAS 2  que se quedo el mozo   y querer llegar a 30 .


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

dicho de otro modo (si lo quieres ) :
las  tortillas en verdad costaron 25 $  (lo que cobro el cajero) (25/3 cada una ) 
a los clientes les costo  27 o sea 9 $ cada una pero por meterse el mozo a quedarse con 2 $ 

o de otro modo :



dearlana dijo:


> Vamos a ver las pesetas reales, tangibles:
> 
> Si vas a un bar y te piden 10 pesetas por una tortilla...y al final...te devuelven una peseta:
> 
> ...



*las 2 pesetas  NO se suman a las 27 .
por que las 2 pesetas SON PARTE DE  los 27  (25 mas 2 )
o acaso :  que son los 27 $  ??? 
los 27 son el costo  REAL  que les costo a los clientes y eso les costo por que el cajero cobro 25 y el mozo se quedo con 2 .
asi que que tu sumes 25 + 2 + 2  es un error.*


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 9, 2013)

Ese truco me lo se.... es persepcion, fer mantiene la percepción del dinero, mientras que en el planteamiento cambian a la persepcion de los clientes engañados, ya que estos creen gastar 9 pesetas, así que si es un juego de palabras


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 9, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> (dicho sea de paso, la solucion que diste al del elefantito... es de terror. Es como las malas peliculas de suspenso en que el asesino es uno que casi ni aparecio durante toda la pelicula. Acertijos asi solamente los resuelve un medium, el director de la peli o el que plantea el acertijo).


Opino lo mismo, esa solución es absurda, se ve que quien inventó el acertijo solo quería molestar, al igual que el de "carapones", no le veo ninguna lógica llegar a esa conclusión


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2013)

Acertijo Científico :

¿ Por que no se puede tomar un te bien caliente en la cima del Everest ?


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 9, 2013)

¿porque el agua no llega al punto de ebullición debido a la baja presión atmosférica?, por ahí va la cosa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2013)

Exactamente , el agua hierve a 60 o 70º C y entonces queda apenas tibio y no se hace la infusión 

Bien IsPI


----------



## chclau (Jul 9, 2013)

Menos mal, yo ya pense que iba a venir por algo como que con los guantes no podes encender los fosforos...


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 9, 2013)

BKAR dijo:


> Jueguen, Jueguen!!
> hagan que el extraterrestre construya su Nave!! y regrese!
> https://www.google.com/su nuevo doodle, denle en PLAY,no vale hacer trampa  minijuego o como se llame por el 66 aniversario del incidente de roswell
> 
> http://es.nr-md.com/photologue/photos/cache/1373265838_home.jpg



ya lo jugue con mi mujer el primer dia que salio jejeje
esta bueno y despues miramos lo del suceso del extraterrestre, dicer que los rusos o alemanes no recuerdo, hacian clonaciones de humanos y un experimento que salio mal lo enviaron a estados unidos en una nave rara para desatar el caos publicitario y de noticias en EEUU



chclau dijo:


> Menos mal, yo ya pense que iba a venir por algo como que con los guantes no podes encender los fosforos...



yo iba a decir que nadie llega a la cima del everest a prender fuego seria una locura pero si lleva una estufa potente si podria





fernandob dijo:


> algo que aprendi en el trabajo es a escribir.
> antes a veces algun cliente se burlaba o dudaba de mi saber, por que me ponia a anotar en papelitos y a analizar.
> pero siempre sacaba el problema .
> 
> ...


 
jajajaja lo mismo hicimos en nuestro colegio con mi primo ese acertijo es mundial pero es un enredatripas


----------



## chclau (Jul 9, 2013)

Con respecto al Area 51... en su momento USA usaba globos de gas para espiar los experimentos con bombas H de la ex URSS. Pensaron en su momento que camuflar la historia real de espionaje con las pavadas estas de extraterrestres seria una buena idea. Y les salio, en cierto sentido, el tiro por la culata.

Parafraseando a Feynman, no puedo demostrar que en el Area 51 (o en otras partes) no cayo un plato volador... pero conociendonos, es mas probable que todo esto sea el resultado de las "conocidas caracteristicas irracionales de la inteligencia terrestre, que de los esfuerzos de una inteligencia extraterrestre desconocida"


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 9, 2013)

bueno la verdad es que no se pueden mezclar los activos con los pasivos, ahora para que dara igual seria de a 1.66666666666666666667ω pesos para cada uno pero no se pueden mezclar los vueltos con las perdidas (camarero)
lo ideal es que como salieron las tortas a 9 serian 27 los dos pesos del camarero se hacen perdida y se suman lo que se devolvio para suplir esa perdida 27 mas 3 que se devolvio = 30


----------



## chclau (Jul 10, 2013)

A la semana siguiente, volvieron los tres al bar y pidieron tortillas. Parece que les habia gustado. El precio habia subido, estaban 11 cada una. No sin protestar, los clientes le dan 35 al mozo. EL dueño los reconoce de la otra vez, y le dice al mozo que les cobre 27 (esta vez daria justo, no?).

El mozo les da cinco de vuelto y esta vez se guarda tres pesetas en el bolsillo.

30 pesetas que pagaron los clientes, y 3 que se quedo el mozo en el bolsillo, son 33. Ahora faltan dos para las 35!!!!

A este paso el bar se va a la quiebra 

(Dentro de todo, el mozo esta haciendo justicia por su propia mano, porque estos chantas siempre reciben descuento pero nunca le dejan propina...)


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 10, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> 30 pesetas que pagaron los clientes, y 3 que se quedo el mozo en el bolsillo, son 33. Ahora faltan dos para las 35!!!!



de las 35 pesetas que pagaron los clientes(¿todavía se usa esa moneda?), 30 pesetas fue lo que finalmente gastaron, y les regresaron 5 (35 - 30 = 5). De los 30 que a la final pagaron, 27 fueron a dar al dueño del bar y 3 se los quedó el mozo (30 - 27 = 3).



chclau dijo:


> (Dentro de todo, el mozo esta haciendo justicia por  su propia mano, porque estos chantas siempre reciben descuento pero  nunca le dejan propina...)


 no lo había pensado


----------



## chclau (Jul 10, 2013)

Por si no se entendio, mi aporte fue ironico y un poco para renovar este planteo que con 25, 27, 29 y 30 ya esta muy junado (muy conocido).

Con no mucho esfuerzo se puede cambiar el planteo como lo hice yo a 27, 30, 33, 35 para que falten dos pesetas, piastras o siclos (para usar monedas de edad acorde al acertijo), y se puede seguir para que falten 3, 4,... lo que uno quiera.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2013)

sp_27 dijo:


> Opino lo mismo, esa solución es absurda, se ve que quien inventó el acertijo solo quería molestar, al igual que el de "carapones", no le veo ninguna lógica llegar a esa conclusión



si bien en verdad NO es una respuesta con logica, ni se llega de ninguna forma matematica y SI  es tramposa.
PERO  me parece interesante, no es para descalificarla.
me recuerda a varias cosas que me han pasado en la vida, incluso en el trabajo, que la solucion No es como esperamos , ni predecible, ni ...........nada.
pero si muy sencilla.

alguna vez puse un chiste (o lo que sea ) de un grupo de psicologos que tenian que analizar a un niño, y para ello lo llevan a un cuarto donde tiene que hacer dibujos, los cuales luego lso psicologos analizan y ven si ese niño tiene trastornos.
todos lso dibujos de el nene son en rojo fuerte.
por lo cual los psicologos realizaron un analisis bastante paranoide de el niño.

hasta que uno decide optar por lo simple y le pregunta al niño:
"por que todos tus dibujos los haces en rojo " ?? 

por que no encontre otro lapiz !!!

responde el niño con inocencia .
.
.

.

.
.

me han pasado fallas electricas raras , y al solucion a el problema estaba FUERA  de el entorno logico  (un zapayo metia la mano ) .
por eso es interesante abrir el coco y mirar fuera de el tema , fuera de lo  logico .


.
.
.

.
.
o el otro viejo chiste:
papa....papa..........cuando sea grande quiero ser PUTO  !!!!
  se pone el padre........
QUEEE ?? 
PUTO  papa , quiero ser PUTO  dice el nene de 4 añitos.
el padre soprendido le responde, NO OOO  hijo, no , eso no .
si papa, quiero ser PUTO !!!!
y le vuela un sano castañazo al pibe.
el nene llorando dice:
buaaahh... me dolio ..... voy a llorar como PUTO .
a lo cual el padre ya un poco mas irascible le chanta un cross de izquierda al pibe el cual sale volando y da 4 trompios en el piso antes de detenerse.
el padre esta vez ya convertido en el hombre lobo , con lso ojos inyectados en sangre y con baba cayendole en la boca le vuelve a preguntar:

DECIME %&$%&  QUE QUERES SER CUANDO SEAS GRANDE ???? 
DALE..............DECIME.

y el nene responde.
bueno papa, snifff... ya no querre ser mas puto, ahora quiero ser mikey .


.
.
.
.
les parecera un chiste, y gracioso , pero de nuevo es UNA ENSEÑANZA y no lo digo en broma,malos entendidos, cosas tontas que no se interpretan, o que uno pre-juzga y dan a conclusiones erroneas, o a elegir caminos de los cuales uno luego se arrepiente.


----------



## chclau (Jul 10, 2013)

esta ya no se si es un chiste o una anecdota en serio que me contaron.

Otro nene chiquito, a la madre:

Mama, mama, PUTA
Como?
Mama, PUTA
No me hables asi!!!
MAMAAA, PUTAAA!
BASTA!
quero puta... quero putilla


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(por si no se entendio, quiero fruta o quiero frutilla)


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2013)

ves, es asi de verdad.

hay MUCHISIMAS anecdotas que se convirtieron en chistes, o en anecdotas bobas, o en historias o cosas que uno nuevo en esta vida las interpreta como fantasia .... pero fueron reales y muestran cosas importantisimas.
particularmente EN EL MUNDO DE LOS NIÑOS PEQUEÑOS uno debe tener una calma que , por desgracia de adulto no tenes, por la presion y el estress continuo que se vive.

pero es muy importante recordarlo


----------



## asherar (Jul 10, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Exactamente, el agua hierve a 60 o 70º C y entonces queda apenas tibio y no se hace la infusión
> 
> Bien IsPI


¿ Cómo que no ? Como buen físico, a todas partes llevo mi olla de presión con bombilla embutida. 
Ni loco me pierdo de tomar un té (o unos ricos "matienzos") si llego a la cima del mundo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2013)

Olla a presión , metés el agua y la calentás a . . . digamos 95ºC

Chupás de la bombilla y saldrá  . . . solo vapor a 60-70ºC 

Tas cagau


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2013)

no lo pense............calentas agua alla arriba, en una olla a presion , como dicen, una olla grande de 3 litros digamos.

y de repente destapas la olla y tiras como un baldazo el agua al aire.........

¿ que pasa ?? 

como sera ??? 

la temperatura (que bajara rapidisimo al disiparse en el aire ) y la presion harian que ?? 
se evapore en el aire ??


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 10, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> no lo pense............calentas agua alla arriba, en una olla a presion , como dicen, una olla grande de 3 litros digamos.
> 
> y de repente destapas la olla y tiras como un baldazo el agua al aire.........
> 
> ...




hay video de eso en youtube, no en montaña, pero si en zona fria


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2013)

Ssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii .........

hay de todo 





 




 
y este : 
queres apagar un incendio en epoca invernal y el agua de slo bomberos se congela, no llega el chorro.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 10, 2013)

tengo que intentarlo algun dia....


----------



## asherar (Jul 10, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Olla a presión , metés el agua y la calentás a . . . digamos 95ºC
> 
> Chupás de la bombilla y saldrá  . . . solo vapor a 60-70ºC
> 
> Tas cagau



Todo esto se debe hacer en una carpa presurizada, tipo "cono del silencio", como el superagente. 
"Si hay voluntad hay mil recursos, si no hay voluntad hay mil excusas."

Hablando en serio: la olla hermética, al mantener la presión, permite calentar el agua sin que se convierta en vapor. 
Si se deja salir en forma "descuidada", el agua cambiará de estado según la presión del ambiente. 
Pero si se libera el agua lentamente, se la puede mantener en un estado inestable llamado "sobrecalentado".
(Al menos yo conocía el fenómeno por este nombre, pero en la Wiki le llaman "sobrecalentado" a otra cosa.) 
El cambio desde ese estado inestable al estado estable se dispara solamente cuando ocurre alguna perturbación (ver el video al final). 
Por lo tanto: en principio sería posible obtener agua a 80 ºC, en estado líquido y a presión menor que 1 Atm. Pero al primer sacudón de la olla, o al  contacto del agua con la yerba, pasa lo que dijo DOSMETROS !

En el video calientan el agua y le agregan café (centros de nucleación) que sirve de disparador del cambio de estado (o la misma cuchara).


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2013)

como se sabe con el microondas el momento justo ??

digo quizas una tonteria:
caliento un vaso y miro, con un cronometro, supongamos que a los 75 segundos el agua hierve en el microondas.

vuelvo a repetir con vaso igual pero saco el vaso  a los 72 segundos .

esta bien ?? tendria el agua  "a punto caramelo " para ese experimento ??


----------



## chclau (Jul 11, 2013)

Calentar un vaso de agua pura en el microondas es super peligroso.

Se pueden formar "puntos calientes" dentro del agua y apenas la revolves o moves  un poco al sacarla del micro se puede liberar un chorro de vapor caliente del agua y provocarte graves quemaduras.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> Como tu lo quieres (matemáticamente) :
> 
> Pesetas entregadas por los clientes…………+ 30
> Pesetas devueltas a los clientes ……………..-3
> ...


-------------------------------

Ese era el kid de la cuestión fernandob. Felicidades. Y gracias por el tiempo empleado en resolverlo.

Otra forma de contestarlo era con una ecuación en la que al final daba X=1 (La peseta).

La peseta que faltaba salía de una ecuación que trabajaba pesetas de "ida" con pesetas de "vuelta".

Aunque matematicamente,  había otra ecuación en la que se demostraba que  1 era igual  a 2

Creo que empezaba con algo así:


(X+Y) x (X-Y) = 1

X^2 - 2XY + Y^2 = 1

Para el caso particular de X= Y y simplificando, al final, salía 1=2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> ¿ Cómo que no ? Como buen físico, a todas partes llevo mi olla de presión con bombilla embutida.
> Ni loco me pierdo de tomar un té (o unos ricos "matienzos") si llego a la cima del mundo.


 

Juicio a Fluvion


----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2013)

Este se lo dedico a fernandob. Aunque es muy probable que lo conozca o lo resuelva.

 Pasa algo muy parecido con el de las tortillas: Son acertijos curiosos. Especie de trabalenguas que lían:

Estaban tres árabes en el desierto repartiéndose la herencia de 35 camellos:

Al Mayor le tocaba la Mitad. Al Mediano la Tercera Parte y al más pequeño, la Novena parte.

Al Mayor = 35/2   Al Mediano = 35/3  Al Pequeño = 35/9

17,5 camellos          11,6666666.... camellos         3,888888... camellos                   

Para repartirse la herencia, tenían que partir camellos

Un árabe que pasaba por allí, les dijo:

No hace falta que maten camellos.

Vamos a hacer una cosa:

Yo les dejo mi camello para que hagan las cuentas. A condición de que...si al final sobran camellos, me los den.

Ustedes hacen las divisiones y...

Vamos a ver si tocan a más camellos cada uno:

35 camellos + El camello que les regaló = 36 camellos 

Al Mayor le tocaron 36/2 = 18 camellos (=Más camellos).

Al Mediano le tocaron 36/ 3 = 12 camellos (=Más camellos).

Al Pequeño le tocaron 36/9 = 4 camellos (=Más camellos).

Sumando los camellos finales:

18 + 12 + 4 = 34 camellos.

El otro árabe: No solo recuperó el camello que les había prestado, sino que encima sobró otro más, de los 35 camellos, para él.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2013)

Estaban tres árabes en el desierto repartiéndose la herencia de 35 camellos:

Al Mayor le tocaba la Mitad. Al Mediano la Tercera Parte y al más pequeño, la Novena parte.

Al Mayor = 35/2 Al Mediano = 35/3 Al Pequeño = 35/9

17,5 camellos 11,6666666.... camellos 3,888888... camellos 

*Desde el  vamos en esa herencia quedan camellos al aire, no se esta cubriendo el 100 %  ya me parecio raro eso , unos 33 camellos se reparten de los 35 , quedan 2 camellos libres.
Si uno no nota eso desde el principio vamos mal ,
Luego calculo que lo que ocurre es que de lso 2 camellos libres  >>> uno queda para el que “pasaba por alli” .
Y el otro es el que completa las diferencias que faltan , para evitar la carniceria :

17,5……………………..faltan 0,5 para completar uno 
11,6666……………….falta  0,33333 para completar otro 
3,888888……………..falta 0,111111 para completar otro .
Asi que  con …………………0,95 camello  ya completan  el redondear el numero .*

Para repartirse la herencia, tenían que partir camellos

Un árabe que pasaba por allí, les dijo:

No hace falta que maten camellos.

Vamos a hacer una cosa:

Yo les dejo mi camello para que hagan las cuentas. A condición de que...si al final sobran camellos, me los den.

Ustedes hacen las divisiones y...

Vamos a ver si tocan a más camellos cada uno:

35 camellos + El camello que les regaló = 36 camellos 

Al Mayor le tocaron 36/2 = 18 camellos (=Más camellos).

Al Mediano le tocaron 36/ 3 = 12 camellos (=Más camellos).

Al Pequeño le tocaron 36/9 = 4 camellos (=Más camellos).

Sumando los camellos finales:

18 + 12 + 4 = 34 camellos.

El otro árabe: No solo recuperó el camello que les había prestado, sino que encima sobró otro más, de los 35 camellos, para él.

*Con lo anterior me parece esta , no ¿? *


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2013)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Les voy a contar una pequeña historia que fue verdadera.
> 
> Resulta que un camión quiso pasar por debajo de un puente y quedó atascado en el techo, ya que el camión media igual que la altura desde el piso a la base del puente.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , !saludos cordiales ! Acrediten quien puder ,yo vivo en São José dos Campos a 80KM de la capital São Paulo , Brasil y esa  historia descrita arriba se passou exactamiente  aca mas precisamiente en la portaria de entrada del CTA (Centro Tecnico Aeroespacial ), sede de la escuela de ingineria ITA ( Instituto Tecnico Aeroespacial) inspirada en el MIT Norte Americano.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 11, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Juicio a Fluvion
> 
> 
> 
> ...




soy amigo del dueño, tienen juicios por el mate listo, por que lo invento y patento el y lo copian un monton, no es joda!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2013)

es que es triste, pero quizas en EEUU vale la pena eso de patentar y demas, que moves mucha plata y hay una "justicia" , pero aca ?? 

en verdad pasa en todas partes, globalmente los chinos hacen lo mismo con marcas grandes.
es triste , debe sentirse asi :


----------



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> Estaban tres árabes en el desierto repartiéndose la herencia de 35 camellos:
> 
> Al Mayor le tocaba la Mitad. Al Mediano la Tercera Parte y al más pequeño, la Novena parte.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Casi casi fernandob.

La idea y el trabajo que has puesto están muy bien.

Realmente todos estos problemas utilizan una regla matemática que dice que:

"La suma de las partes de un todo deben dar el todo"

En este caso:

La suma de los trozos de una herencia deben dar toda la herencia.

Y en lo que a fracciones se refiere:

*"La suma de las fracciones que componen un conjunto...deben dar la unidad"*

O sea que :

1/2   +  1/3   +  1/9   = Deben dar como resultado = 1

Y eso no ocurre:

1/2   + 1/3   +   1/9  = ( (1x3x9) + (3x2x9) + (1x3x2) ) /  (2x3x9)  = (27 + 54 + 6)/ 54  =

87/54  = No da uno

-----------------------------------------

Observa que con estos trucos se pueden hacer muchas trampas económicas en las empresas sin que la gente se entere.

-------------------------------------------

Como más fácil se ve esto es con el ejemplo de la tarta:

Si partimos una tarta en 7 trozos, de manera que a la madre le toquen tres trozos ( =3/7 avas partes de la tarta)...


Que al padre le toquen 2 trozos ( = 2/7 avas partes de la tarta).

Y a la hija le toquen  los 2 trozos que quedan ( = 2/7 avas partes de la tarta)...

Todas las partes juntas deben dar la tarta entera.

Eso, matematicamente significa que 3/7 + 2/7 + 2/7 debe dar uno.

3/7 + 2/7 + 2/7  =  (3+2+2) / 7  = 7/7  =  1

-----------------------------------------------------------

En el problema de los camellos se juega con dos cosas:

La trampa empresarial de hacer que la suma de las fracciones no de uno.

Y las reglas de la divisibilidad de números, de manera que al sumar 1 a 35 = 36 tenga como divisores al 2 al 3 y al 9.

------------------------------------------------------------

Existe un libro que se llama "Magia Matemática" que no tiene desperdicio. Entre tantos trucos, tiene uno en el que 4 jugadores eligen 2 cartas distintas, cada uno,  de un total de 20 cartas. Todas boca abajo. El mago no ve ninguna en ningún momento.

El mago las coloca luego todas boca arriba rapidamente, formando 5 líneas paralelas.

Basta que un jugador le diga: "Las mías están en la línea 1 y en la línea 4 ( Por ejemplo)...para que el mago le diga: "Cogiste el 4 de bastos y el 5 de oros" ( Por ejemplo).  

...y así, con los otros tres restantes jugadores.

Y todo es pura Matemática.

Las Matemáticas son preciosas y asombrosas.

---------------------------------------------------

Gracias por tu interés en estos temas fernandob.


----------



## chclau (Jul 12, 2013)

Lo que no entendi, dearlana, es lo que pusiste mas arriba de que con la ecuacion matematica del cafe y el vuelto, y simplificando, se llega que 1=2

He visto algunas de esas "demostraciones", en general se basan en simplificar un termino que es igual a cero, y eso es imposible, porque simplificar significa dividir, y no se puede dividir por cero. Pero no se si sera ese el caso que vos comentaste


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 12, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> 1/2   + 1/3   +   1/9  = ( (1x3x9) + (3x2x9) + (1x3x2) ) /  (2x3x9)  = (27 + 54 + 6)/ 54  =
> 
> 87/54  = No da uno



Esa cuenta no me cuadra, 87 >54, daría más de uno, en realidad sería

1/2   + 1/3   +   1/9  = ( (1x3x9) + (2x1x9) + (3x2x1) ) /  (2x3x9)  = (27 + 18 + 6)/ 54  = 51/54 = 17/18


----------



## fernandob (Jul 12, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Observa que con estos trucos se pueden hacer muchas trampas económicas en las empresas sin que la gente se entere.


 
por eso siempre digo, cuando uno quiere hacer algo , que necesitas un grupo de gente.
o una empresa , o lo que sea.:

PRIMERO ; gente de confianza, luego si, seguimos con lo que sea que saldra seguro.
pero primero gente de confianza.

el que se dedica a una de estas cosas:
electronica, fisica, quimica, biologia, etc, etc. es por que le gusta *la verdad*, la pureza de la verdad.
lo primero siempre es identificar a el otro , luego todo sale.

hay gente que si , se dedica a hacer trampas en al vida, es su forma de vivir.
si , mucha gente por desgracia.

un saludo y gracias por compartir


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Lo que no entendi, dearlana, es lo que pusiste mas arriba de que con la ecuacion matematica del cafe y el vuelto, y simplificando, se llega que 1=2
> 
> He visto algunas de esas "demostraciones", en general se basan en simplificar un termino que es igual a cero, y eso es imposible, porque simplificar significa dividir, y no se puede dividir por cero. Pero no se si sera ese el caso que vos comentaste



--------------------------------------------------

Se que lo vi en algún libro hace más de 15 años y que lo copié en una hoja. Pero no consigo acordarme.

No había que dividir por cero (= Indeterminado).

Se basaba en la suma por la diferencia = La diferencia de cuadrados.

(X+Y) x (X-Y)  = X^2 - 2xY  +  Y^2

Para el caso X=Y

2X x  0  = X^2 - 2 X^2 + x^2

x^2 - 2X^2 + X^2 = 0

2X^2 = 2X^2

(No me sale. No me acuerdo. Pero se que va por ahí y que no había indeterminaciones. Daba 1=2)





sp_27 dijo:


> Esa cuenta no me cuadra, 87 >54, daría más de uno, en realidad sería
> 
> 1/2   + 1/3   +   1/9  = ( (1x3x9) + (2x1x9) + (3x2x1) ) /  (2x3x9)  = (27 + 18 + 6)/ 54  = 51/54 = 17/18


------------------------------------------------


Lo importante es que no da uno. Debe dar = 1

Nosotros trabajamos las fracciones sin simplificar (Sistema antiguo). Pero debe dar igual. Como estas cosas las hago de cabeza y sobre la marcha, a lo mejor me equivoqué en algún número. Lo importante es que no da uno.





chclau dijo:


> Lo que no entendi, dearlana, es lo que pusiste mas arriba de que con la ecuacion matematica del cafe y el vuelto, y simplificando, se llega que 1=2
> 
> He visto algunas de esas "demostraciones", en general se basan en simplificar un termino que es igual a cero, y eso es imposible, porque simplificar significa dividir, y no se puede dividir por cero. Pero no se si sera ese el caso que vos comentaste



----------------------------------------------

El caso de las tortillas es uno. El caso de 2=1 es otro distinto.

En el caso de las tortillas se usaba una ecuación en la que al despeja la incógnita daba = 1 (=La peseta que faltaba). Pero como fernandob puso la misma frase que a mi me aceptaron en su momento, lo di por válido.





fernandob dijo:


> es que es triste, pero quizas en EEUU vale la pena eso de patentar y demas, que moves mucha plata y hay una "justicia" , pero aca ??
> 
> en verdad pasa en todas partes, globalmente los chinos hacen lo mismo con marcas grandes.
> es triste , debe sentirse asi :
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Me gustaría ver esos vídeos pero con este dichoso pincho de Movistar, no puedo. Lo haré cuando vaya a un ciber que hay por aquí; a 2 euros la hora.



Lo voy a intentar otra vez para Chclau:

X^2 - 2XY + Y^2 = (X+Y) x (X-Y) = X^2 - Y^2

Haciendo X = Y = 1 ( Caso perfectamente posible y plausible):

1- 2 + 1 = 2 x 2 = 1 - 1

(Que va...no hay manera. Pero como me quedé con la copla, voy a buscar ese papel hasta debajo de la tierra).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola a todos dejo aca un exercicio enbasado en una estoria : Un agricultor precisava atravesar el rio en una canoa para ir de una margen a otra con : una alface mas una oveja mas un coyote. Desafortunadamiente la canoa solo podria levar por vez el agricultor  mas un ocupante , portanto ? como el agricultor hace para transpor a la otra margen del rio la alface mas la oveja mas el coiote sin que uno no coma a el otro, jajajajajaja ??????
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

Primero cruza con la oveja y vuelve solo . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 15, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero cruza con la oveja y vuelve solo . . .


! Si correcto! , pero ? y despues que mas el deve hacer ?



Entonses , andale Muchachos ! la  cabeza es hecha para pensar y no para separar los oidos ! jajajajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

Cruza al lobo y se trae la oveja


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 15, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cruza al lobo y se trae la oveja



Seguramiente usteds sabe la soluciõn , pero ? y los otros conpañeros que me dicen ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

Veremos veremos . . . .


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cruza al lobo y se trae la oveja




no me vengas con chanchadas !!!!!!!!!!!!
me parece que ese agricultor se quiere quedar a solas con la oveja !!!!!

que la lleva.......que la trae .....





daniel lopes dijo:


> Seguramiente usteds sabe la soluciõn , pero ? y los otros conpañeros que me dicen ?
> una alface mas una oveja mas un coyote



1 --- un alface no se que es .
2 --- si las tiene hace rato , sera que se llevan bien.
3 --- ato a cada uno de donde mas les duela y los voy llevando de a uno .
y cuando los dejo de el otro lado , los dejo atados.
con la oveja no es el problema, si soy hombre de campo con ella me llevo bien 
el coyote , si, no se que hago con un coyote.
y el alface no se que es .
en google imagenes alface es una planta de lechuga 
[ame]http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1024&bih=518&q=alface&oq=alface&gs_l=img.3..0l6j0i10i24l4.1062.6764.0.7388.8.8.0.0.0.0.245.1440.2j1j5.8.0...0.0.0..1ac.1.17.img.FdgLOxbCuKs[/ame]


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 15, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> no me vengas con chanchadas !!!!!!!!!!!!
> me parece que ese agricultor se quiere quedar a solas con la oveja !!!!!
> 
> que la lleva.......que la trae .....


No caro Fernandob el agricultor tiene que atravesar con los 3 en el rio sin que uno coma a el otro esa es la questiõn. 
Discurpa , alface es lechuga.jajajajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2013)

si, era una verdura nomas, .
si el lobo se queda con la oveja se la come, y si la oveja se queda con la verdura se la come.
y si el campesino se queda solo con la oveja..........

voy a pensar, NO lei la respuesta en google.

ya esta:

Llevo la oveja……asi queda coyote y verdura (no problem) 
Luego llevo coyote ,………..pero traigo a la oveja 
Dejo a la oveja y agarro la verdura y la llevo .
Asi que ya pase a la verdura y al coyote .
Ya se hace de noche, asi que me quedo con la oveja  de este lado hasta mañana  , total, el coyote esta atado  y la verdura no se va a escapar.
Al dia siguiente  cruzo a la oveja , que ya seguro dejo de quejarse.

Y me agendo como tarea el buscarme una novia -


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 15, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> si, era una verdura nomas, .
> si el lobo se queda con la oveja se la come, y si la oveja se queda con la verdura se la come.
> y si el campesino se queda solo con la oveja..........
> 
> voy a pensar, NO lei la respuesta en google.


! Cielo santo no hay por onde !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2013)

ya la saque, la puse en el anterior .
con sanas conclusiones y todo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

La oveja se agacha a comer la lechuga y entonces el granjero  la toma de las ancas  y la sube al bote


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2013)

aahhh..........torrante  !!! para eso usabas la lechuga.

hombre de campo nomas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

El lobo se pone celoso y muerde al granjero en el cuello


----------



## chclau (Jul 15, 2013)

ato al coyote del cuello, meto la oveja y la lechuga en el bote, al coyote lo arrastro hasta que empieza a nadar. O cruza o se ahoga, si no le gusta que se queje al correcaminos.

Cuando llego al otro lado esquilmo la oveja, con la mitad de la lana lo seco al coyote, con la otra mitad me hago un pullovercito y le doy la lechuga a la oveja de premio.

Algun otro acertijo?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 16, 2013)

hey !!! que les pasa? !!! nada de atar al coyote! !!!!


----------



## asherar (Jul 16, 2013)

Hay que tener en cuenta que el agricultor no sabe mucho de lógica, pero puede haber leído un curso sobre 
motivación empresarial. 
Para mí que deja los animales en la orilla, el coyote a unos 10 metros tierra adentro y la oveja justo en la orilla. 
Se sube al bote, ata la lechuga a la popa con un metro de soga y empieza a remar. 
La oveja se tira al río y nada tras de la lechuga. El coyote se tira al río y nada tras de la oveja. 
Una vez en la otra orilla los va atrapando a medida que llegan.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 16, 2013)

Este acertijo es más viejo que La Raspa:

Este

banco

está

ocupado

por 

un 

padre 

y 

por 

un 

hijo.

El hijo...

se llama Juan.

Y el padre...

ya te lo he dicho.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2013)

ah...............4 veces tuve que subir y bajar.....
es una sola persona, no ?? 

lo que no descubro es por que lo escribiste asi 



dearlana dijo:


> Este acertijo es más viejo que La Raspa:
> Este banco está ocupado por un padre
> y por *un* hijo.
> 
> ...



entre a verificar de nuevo, ahi esta la clave .


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 16, 2013)

el padre se llama juan
o yo seria el padre??? o es un sacerdote???


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2013)

si vos tuviste un hijo  sos padre , y a su ves sos hijo (calculo yo) .

asi que habla de la misma persona, es uno solo


es como decir:
aca hay un padre, un hijo , un ex-soldado y un maraca.
y es todo eso la misma persona.
uno solo

una cosa es decir:
un padre y SU  hijo .
y otra csoa es decir : un padre y un hijo .

son medio tramposos aca, hay que desconfiar hasta de un acento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2013)

Apoyo lo del maraca


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 16, 2013)

si tambien lo pense


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 16, 2013)

mira lo que me vengo a enterar, que 2me fuma!


----------



## chclau (Jul 17, 2013)

No se, a mi me parecen medias tramposas esas frases, un padre Y un hijo no pueden ser la misma persona, se puede decir que alguien es padre e hijo, pero no que es UN padre Y UN hijo.

Una vez escuche uno similar de dos padres y dos hijos que se van a comer pero son tres... ahora resulta que tambien pueden ser dos... en cualquier momento va a resultar que es ninguno.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2013)

que te pasa che !!!!!











(alguien se le anima a un pijama party ?? )


----------



## dearlana (Jul 17, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> si vos tuviste un hijo  sos padre , y a su ves sos hijo (calculo yo) .
> 
> asi que habla de la misma persona, es uno solo
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Jlaudio, fernandob, DOSMETROS,chclau...sois la monda contestando...

El truco de ir escribiendo poco a poco hacia abajo es para que no se dieran cuenta del nombre del padre. Si lo escribimos seguido, se dan cuenta enseguida:

Este banco  = Esteban

El padre se  llama Esteban.

------------------------------------------------------------

Como veo que les gustan...ahí va otro:

"En punto empieza mi nombre...

y en punto a de terminar...

y el que lo adivinare...

solo dirá la mitad".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2013)

Las . . .  mitades


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 17, 2013)

mientras mas larga mas corta que es?



Una madre es 21 años mayor que su hijo. Dentro de exactamente 6 años, la madre tendrá exactamente 5 veces la edad de su hijo. ¿Dónde está el padre?


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 17, 2013)

jose circuit dijo:


> Una madre es 21 años mayor que su hijo. Dentro de exactamente 6 años, la madre tendrá exactamente 5 veces la edad de su hijo. ¿Dónde está el padre?


ese es viejo, está encima de la madre


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2013)

por que ????? 
se me vienen dificiles, miren que busco la bola de cristal.

a lo mucho diria que es el cumpleaños, asi que estara cerca, pero "·encima " 


las saque con san google, se que hice trampa..........pero 





estoy con la tintura de el pelo  y esas cosas, y no tenia tiempo , pero tampoco queria quedarme con la duda por que luego me como las uñas (que tambien me hice ) .

perdon .


----------



## Nepper (Jul 17, 2013)

jose circuit dijo:


> mientras mas larga mas corta que es?


La longitud de onda?


jose circuit dijo:


> Una madre es 21 años mayor que su hijo. Dentro de exactamente 6 años, la madre tendrá exactamente 5 veces la edad de su hijo. ¿Dónde está el padre?


¿en el hospital?



dearlana dijo:


> Como veo que les gustan...ahí va otro:
> 
> "En punto empieza mi nombre...
> 
> ...


Che!! loco! este no lo veo!!


----------



## chclau (Jul 17, 2013)

Si uno resuelve las ecuaciones de la madre y el hijo resulta que el hijo tiene edad negativa, o sea que no existe... por lo tanto, tampoco tiene padre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2013)

-9 meses ?  - - -> ¿donde está el padre?


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> -9 meses ?  - - -> ¿donde está el padre?


 haciendo al hijo


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 18, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Si uno resuelve las ecuaciones de la madre y el hijo resulta que el hijo tiene edad negativa, o sea que no existe... por lo tanto, tampoco tiene padre.


 RESPUESTA:
esta emarazada y el padre esta con ella(la madre) jaja

mientras mas larga mas corta -respuesta:LA TIJERA...


----------



## dearlana (Jul 19, 2013)

Nepper dijo:


> La longitud de onda?
> 
> ¿en el hospital?
> 
> Che!! loco! este no lo veo!!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

En punto empieza mi nombre...


Solución: 

La Media.  (Las medias que se ponen las mujeres. Están hechas con un sistema de "hilado en punto").


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

Oro

reluce

Plata

no 

es

¿Qué es?:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chclau (Jul 19, 2013)

podra ser el platano?


----------



## dearlana (Jul 19, 2013)

Si Señor.

Enhorabuena.

Es el plátano.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este es un poco más dificil:

"Una señora muy señorada

se monta en la guagua y no paga nada".

(Aquí, una "guagua" es un autobús).


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 19, 2013)

la sombra de una señora????       en chile una guagua es un (bebe)


----------



## dearlana (Jul 20, 2013)

jose circuit dijo:


> la sombra de una señora????       en chile una guagua es un (bebe)




--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Respuesta:

La Mosca.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 23, 2013)

Este es una tontería.

Pero lo voy a poner:

(Total, tantas tonterías que pone uno...):

¿ Cual es el animal que tiene más de dos patas y menos de tres ?:



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y otro acertijo de la misma categoría que el anterior:

¿Cual es el animal que al caminar hace 99 veces Tic y una vez Tac  ? =

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

¿ Qué es una cosa negra por fuera y verde por dentro ? :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2013)

Cienpies pataipalo


----------



## dearlana (Jul 23, 2013)

OK.


Acertaste.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2013)

El pato                        !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 23, 2013)

el ser humano : 2 patas (o pies para los delicados ) y medias


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El pato                        !



OK.

Esa  respuesta también vale.

La respuesta típica es:

La gallina. (Aunque vale cualquier ave).

...porque tiene Dos patas y Pico (=Un poco más de dos patas).

-------------------------------------------------------------

(Falta que contesten el de la cosa negra por fuera y verde por dentro).


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 24, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> (Falta que contesten el de la cosa negra por fuera y verde por dentro).


 una bolsa de basura llena de los recortes de una poda


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2013)

sp_27 dijo:


> una bolsa de basura llena de los recortes de una poda



---------------------------------------------------------

Gracias por responder sp_27:

Es evidente que pueden ser mil cosas. Esa valdría perfectamente.

En este caso era:

¡ Un cura harto de lechugas !.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2013)

Mejor ni pregunto verde por afuera y rojo por adentro . . .  y queda re re lejos !


----------



## chclau (Jul 24, 2013)

la sandia... no hay por que mezclar animales en la solucion


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 24, 2013)

pense en la aceituna


----------



## dearlana (Jul 26, 2013)

Esta adivinanza trata a la mujer con una delicadeza que da gusto:

*¿En qué se diferencia una mujer de una bicicleta?:*


----------



## chclau (Jul 26, 2013)

Tiene algo que ver con montarlas, no?

Es mas o menos como el dicho ese que las compara con un techo de chapa, si no clavas bien se te vuela...


----------



## dearlana (Jul 26, 2013)

¡Exacto Chclau!

Pero como pongamos la solución literal: Sospecho que nos van a tirar de las orejas.

Felicidades.

Vamos aponer solo el inicio y el resto abreviado:

Solución:

...Se parecen (...o se diferencian. Da igual. Se podía haber planteado como similitudes o diferencias):

En que:

A la bicicleta hay que inflarla para montarla...(A mi me lo contó un canarión, diciendo: "En que a la bicicleta..."hayqueinflalapamontala"...

Y a la mujer:

Al revés.

(...vamos...ni que la mujer fuera una burra...)


----------



## dearlana (Ago 5, 2013)

Estaba un joven en un restaurante escribiendo en una servilleta:

3X4 = 12      más 3 = 15

En esto que paso la camarera por allí y poniéndole la mano en la espalda le dijo:

"Veo que eres marinero".

La pregunta es:

¿Porqué la camarera le dijo eso?:


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 5, 2013)

porque tiene puesto el uniforme


----------



## dearlana (Ago 6, 2013)

OK.

Estaba vestido de marinero.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 12, 2013)

Aunque es ya un clásico y es probable que esté repetido en este post, lo voy a poner para animarlo:

*¿De qué llenarías un cacharro destapado por encima...para que pese menos que vacío?:*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2013)

Traigo el taladro !


----------



## chclau (Sep 13, 2013)

Dosme, lo llenarías de taladros? 

Tantos tenés?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2013)

Satamente , muchos taladros !


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2013)

de agujeros negros ?????


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 14, 2013)

algun gas como ser helio?


----------



## chclau (Sep 14, 2013)

No, el recipiente está destapado arriba. La respuesta, con la que nos hemos hecho los graciosos, es llenarlo de agujeros. Por eso el taladro.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2013)

lo llenaria de un gas en violenta expansion (lease un petardo encendido) , con lo cual en breve tiempo el recipiente dejara de existir, con lo cual pesara menos .


----------



## chclau (Sep 14, 2013)

Es una versión más violenta de la solución con el taladro. La ventaja del taladro es que dentro de ciertos límites, todavía queda recipiente...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2013)

hablando de recipiente y taladro:

saben como hacer agujeros en vidrio ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2013)

Hay unas mechas especiales de widia y hay que ponerle agua permanentemente.








https://www.google.com.ar/#q=mechas+para+vidrio+precio


. . . . si le ponés la percusión , el agujero es inmediato


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . . si le ponés la percusión , el agujero es inmediato



 ................................................ 

de verdad y vi que hay copas tambien , gracias !!!!
para al proxima ya se , esta vez lo hice a lo bruto y quedo con algunas rajaduras.....


----------



## dearlana (Nov 24, 2013)

¿Alguien sabe definir lo que es una canoa?:


----------



## dearlana (Nov 29, 2013)

Una canoa es:

Una peloa blancoa de la cabezoa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay unas mechas especiales de widia y hay que ponerle agua permanentemente.
> 
> 
> http://img1.mlstatic.com/mechas-para-vidrio-y-porcelanato-black-decker_MLA-O-2934287466_072012.jpg
> ...



esa mecha es para vidrio ,yo tengo una de 5 milímetros y si llevan agua permanentemente ,si no le pones agua el vidrio se calienta y se raja (asi partí una pecera)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2013)

Mi abuelo rompía una mecha triángulo (porque la punta y el cabo están destemplados) y la afilaba como . . .   como una pirámide de tres lados , pero no recta , sino curva


----------



## fernandob (Nov 29, 2013)

y si el vidro esta colocado , y no puedo sacarlo y echarle agua implica un enchaste:

puedo con santa paciencia usarlo unos segundos, paro , lo refresco con un trapo mojado.
vuelvo a usarlo unos segundos, paro , lo refresco con un trapo mojado.
vuelvo a usarlo unos segundos, paro , lo refresco con un trapo mojado.
vuelvo a usarlo unos segundos, paro , lo refresco con un trapo mojado.
vuelvo a usarlo unos segundos, paro , lo refresco con un trapo mojado.

??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeringa de inyecciones con aguja y trapo para absorver lo que "chorria"


----------



## dearlana (Dic 2, 2013)

¿Alguien sabe lo que es un tirro?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2013)

No nos embales


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 2, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe lo que es un tirro?.


 

Un disparro.
Que es un lio?
Una coliente de agua

quien pegunta?

Mi TIO naaa es un chiste también puede ser cinta adhesiva o no se.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 2, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esa mecha es para vidrio ,yo tengo una de 5 milímetros y si llevan agua permanentemente ,si no le pones agua el vidrio se calienta y se raja (asi partí una pecera)


 hace poco hice cortar los vidrios para el efecto laser..y los mostre en el arenero...el viriero uso una mecha con forma de copa diminuta...tuve que ponerme los lentes para verla bien .....los dientes de la copa...tiene la inclinacion afabor del giro..asi no lo engancha o "muerde " pero lo mas curioso es el liquido que usaron para enfriar...NO FUE AGUA...sino agua-raz... sip..el diluyente para pinturas.....el vidriero dijo que tambien lubrica..??????


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 3, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hace poco hice cortar los vidrios para el efecto laser..y los mostre en el arenero...el viriero uso una mecha con forma de copa diminuta...tuve que ponerme los lentes para verla bien .....los dientes de la copa...tiene la inclinacion afabor del giro..asi no lo engancha o "muerde " pero lo mas curioso es el liquido que usaron para enfriar...NO FUE AGUA...sino agua-raz... sip..el diluyente para pinturas.....el vidriero dijo que tambien lubrica..??????




si, a mi me habian dicho lo mismo cuando corte mil millones de espejitos cuando de pibe me hice una esfera de espejos. aguarras o kerosene, enfria y lubrica


----------



## Nepper (Dic 4, 2013)

creo que es lógico, ya que cuanto más rápido se evapora, mas enfria... creo que otros podrán explicar con mas detalle el fenómeno termodinámico, pero básicamente, cuando una molecula de un líquido se evapora, esta pasa de tener una energía cinetica (vibra poco) en forma líquida a un estado de mucha mayor energía cinética (estado gaseoso). ¿De donde saca la molécula "esa" energía para oscilar mucho más que cuando estaba en estádo líquido?
Pues, de su entorno, y el entorno más proximo es el vidrio, así que mientras mas cosas se evaporen mientras agujereas, más efectiva será la refrigeración.

¿Gané?


----------



## asherar (Dic 7, 2013)

Je, je. Contado así parece que las moleculas tienen decisión propia para "tomar" energía de lo que encuentren cerca. 
Permítanme ensayar una explicación más "inerte". 

En el interior de la masa de líquido la energía cinética de las partículas se está intercambiando constantemente en las interacciones intermoleculares, y en el equilibrio que se logra algunas tienen mayor energía cinética que las otras. A diferencia de lo que ocurre en un gas, donde las interacciones son choques súbitos, en un líquido las moléculas están interactuando prácticamente todo el tiempo porque las distancias que las separan no son mucho mayores que el propio tamaño molecular. 
Las moléculas se mueven en todas direcciones, pero sólo pueden escapar del líquido las que atraviesan la superficie en dirección hacia afuera y son lo suficientemente veloces como para vencer la atracción de las demás. 
Este mecanismo hace que el líquido pierda las partículas con mayor energía cinética, y por esto la energía cinética promedio (temperatura) del líquido que queda, va a ir disminuyendo.
Acto seguido, el calor residual va a pasar del cuerpo más caliente al más frío, esto es del vidrio al líquido, con lo que el proceso continúa. 
Lo que resulta interesante es que  la evaporación puede continuar mientras exista la interfaz líquido-gas, o sea hasta que no quede nada de líquido.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 10, 2014)

*¿Incongruencia Matemática?:*

a = b + c

a . ( a- b ) = (b+c) . (a-b)

a^2 - ab   =  ba - b^2 + ca -cb

a^2 -ab -ac = ba - b^2 -cb

a . (a-b-c) = b . (a -b-c)

a=b


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 10, 2014)

muy fácil ¡¡¡¡
= lemur


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 10, 2014)

¿c = 0?


----------



## dearlana (Ene 12, 2014)

sp_27 dijo:


> ¿c = 0?




----------------------------------------

Hola sp_27

Me alegro que te haya interesado este tema.

Si te fijas...

Todo el razonamiento es correcto.

Lo puse porque me lo pasó un catedrático de Matemáticas hace unos cuantos años. (D. Gregorio M. T.).

Es de esos profesores con verdadera vocación. Que está continuamente experimentando en su especialidad.
--------------------------------------------------

También me pasó otro razonamiento en el que resultaba que  1 era igual a 2.

Pero esa hoja de papel la tengo extraviada. Desde que la encuentre...la pongo aquí.

Son razonamientos muy curiosos.


----------



## asherar (Ene 13, 2014)

(-a)^2 = a^2  =>  -a = a ???


----------



## Nepper (Ene 13, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> *¿Incongruencia Matemática?:*
> 
> a = b + c
> 
> ...


La respuesta es:

1 (uno)


claro, si yo fuera tu profesor


----------



## chclau (Ene 13, 2014)

La respuesta es que al simplificar 

a.(a-b-c) = b.(a-b-c) y obtener
a=b


esta dividiendo por (a-b-c). O sea que esta dividiendo por cero, ya que a=b+c.

Y cuando se divide por cero, muchas cosas raras pueden pasar.


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 13, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> *¿Incongruencia Matemática?:*
> 
> a = b + c
> 
> ...



La cuestión es que no se puede multiplicar por cualquier cosa. Cuando multiplica en ambos lados por (a-b) hay que excluir el caso a = b porque sino se multiplica a ambos lados por 0.
Si tengo
2 = 3
y multiplico a ambos lados por 0:
2*0 = 3*0
convierto una afirmación falsa en una verdadera.
Entonces ya hay truco en ese paso al no aclarar específicamente que  a <> b.

En el anteúltimo paso se divide a ambos lados por (a-b-c). No se puede dividir por 0.
Si a-b-c = 0 => a = b+c que es la 1ra igualdad, así que ese paso es inválido.

Así que sí, se está asumiendo que a = b+c y que a<>(b+c) a la vez => contradicción => todo es válido => los duendes existen + la realidad se crea con nuestra mente + la homeopatía es medicina,etc,etc


----------



## asherar (Ene 13, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> *¿Incongruencia Matemática?:*
> 
> a = b + c
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo como un graaaaan sistema de ecuaciones con cantidades a determinar. 
En este caso, y justamente para que no haya incongruencia matemática, todas las identidades se satisfacen para: c=0 (como dijo sp_27)


----------



## dearlana (Ene 14, 2014)

*...Va el otro caso:*


*2= 1*

--------------------------

X^2 = X . Y

X^2 - Y^2 = X.Y - Y^2

(X+Y) . (X-Y) = Y (X-Y)

X+Y = Y

X+X = X

2=1


----------



## asherar (Ene 14, 2014)

Si todo eso intenta ser una deducción, entre otras cosas es falso que a

X + Y = Y 

le siga que 

X + X = X.

Eso solo vale para el caso en que X = Y, lo que se deduce de la primera expresión, pero no está dicho abiertamente. 

Para hacerlo más general hasta el último momento, en vez de resolver la última (X + X = X) dividiendo por X (que no vale para X=0), le restaría X a cada miembro, lo que es válido no importa el valor de X.


----------



## chclau (Ene 14, 2014)

Y por otra parte, el tercer paso tampoco es valido porque esta simplificando el termino (x-y), que, como x=y, es lo mismo que dividir por cero.


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 14, 2014)

Si les gusta la matemática les recomiendo que se peguen una vuelta por este blog, para leerlo con lápiz y papel a mano... y goma de borrar 
http://gaussianos.com/

Y hablando de los problemas con 0:
http://gaussianos.com/video-problems-zero/
http://gaussianos.com/¿cuanto-vale-cero-elevado-a-cero-¿y-cero-factorial/
http://gaussianos.com/todos-los-numeros-reales-son-iguales-a-1/
http://gaussianos.com/como-que-1248-1/


----------



## dearlana (Ene 15, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> Si todo eso intenta ser una deducción, entre otras cosas es falso que a
> 
> X + Y = Y
> 
> ...



------------------------------------

Muy bueno asherar. Me gustó eso.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 7, 2014)

Primera cuestión:

*¿Porqué cuando un señor muy gordo, que coge el ascensor en la primera planta del edificio, el ascensor lo transporta hasta la 5ª planta y no lo puede subir hasta la 9ª planta?:*



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Segunda cuestión:

*Un señor fabrica un edificio de doce pisos y...empezando por abajo: Los denomina: Enero, Febrero, Marzo...

Como cada piso tiene cuatro habitaciones: Las denomina "semanas".

Si al edificio entero lo llama "Año". ¿Cómo llama al ascensor?:*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2014)

Porque aprieta el 5º con la panza 


**************************

*



edificio de doce pisos

Hacer clic para expandir...

* 
12 plantas porque sinó serían 13 contando la PB (aguinaldo? )

El ascensorista se llama _*Diaz*_


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 8, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Primera cuestión:
> 
> *¿Porqué cuando un señor muy gordo, que coge el ascensor en la primera planta del edificio, el ascensor lo transporta hasta la 5ª planta y no lo puede subir hasta la 9ª planta?:*





por que el edificio solo tiene 5 pisos?



dearlana dijo:


> Segunda cuestión:
> 
> *Un señor fabrica un edificio de doce pisos y...empezando por abajo: Los denomina: Enero, Febrero, Marzo...
> 
> ...



llama al ascensor aprento el boton correspondiente


----------



## dearlana (Feb 8, 2014)

Hola zeta_bola_1 :

*por que el edificio solo tiene 5 pisos?*

No. El edificio tiene nueve pisos.

Es porque además de gordo, el señor es muy bajito ( Lo de gordo es para despistar) y por más que extiende la mano hacia arriba...solo llega al botón del 5º piso.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Llama al ascensor apretando el botón correspondiente  = OK


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 14, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Primera cuestión:
> 
> *¿Porqué cuando un señor muy gordo, que coge el ascensor en la primera planta del edificio, el ascensor lo transporta hasta la 5ª planta y no lo puede subir hasta la 9ª planta?:*
> 
> ...



porque es petiso y solo llega al boton del 5

----------

linea de tiempo o elevador


----------



## Nepper (Feb 23, 2014)

voy a responder la segunda cuestion:
lo llama delorean








ahora que lo pienso, con el delorean ademas podes ir de año en año


----------



## Nepper (Feb 24, 2014)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> llama al ascensor aprento el boton correspondiente


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nepper dijo:


> http://www.spacetimestudios.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=60743&d=1391358899



pero es la respuesta correcta!!!


----------



## asherar (Mar 8, 2014)

Esto es realmente serio: 

¿ Hasta qué punto es simétrico el redondeo simétrico ?

¿ Alguien podría argumentar por qué no es tan simétrico como se supone en la definición ?

Saludos, y espero que este acertijo no les quite el sueño ...

Ayuda: Empezar repasando la definición y ver en qué casos pueden fallar las hipótesis estadísticas.


----------



## chclau (Mar 8, 2014)

Para mi el redondeo simetrico es la mejor estrategia para valores que corresponden a funciones lineales.

Si la funcion es fuertemente no lineal, el redondeo sera fuertemente no simetrico. Si la funcion tiene singularidades, el redondeo puede forzarnos a caer en la singularidad, siendo que la muestra original no redondeada no caia en la singularidad.

Si estamos en una zona singular, el valor de la funcion antes del redondeo podria ser un valor grande positivo... y luego del redondeo... un valor tambien grande pero negativo!


----------



## asherar (Mar 8, 2014)

Bueno, chclau planteás las funciones no lineales y singulares. 

A ver si encuentran algún caso donde también falla en funciones lineales, jeje.


----------



## chclau (Mar 9, 2014)

Si es lineal y derivable para todo valor no creo que haya problemas. Si tiene cambios bruscos en su derivada y los puntos de decision del redondeo estan en o cerca de esos puntos de cambio brusco de derivada... nuevamente tendremos problemas de asimetria en el redondeo que pretendia ser simetrico.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 9, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> Esto es realmente serio:
> 
> ¿ Hasta qué punto es simétrico el redondeo simétrico ?
> 
> ...


Espero que no tenga que ver con un ejercicio de la materia algoritmo y calculo numérico que hisiste para un final y no te salió ¬_¬ ...

Despues de eso...
Ni idea, estoy buscando en internet y no encuentro no la definición...


----------



## chclau (Mar 9, 2014)

Redondeo simetrico es aquel que toma la ultima cifra que va a ser la cifra final del numero redondeado y la cambia asi. Si la cifra decimal subsiguiente es entre cero y cuatro, la deja igual. Si esta entre cinco y nueve, le aumenta uno

Ejemplos

Redondeo simetrico a un decimal
45.23 -> 45.2 
45.48 -> 45.5

Redondeo simetrico sin decimales
37.1 -> 37
37.6 -> 38

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Mar 9, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Redondeo simetrico es aquel que toma la ultima cifra que va a ser la cifra final del numero redondeado y la cambia asi. Si la cifra decimal subsiguiente es entre cero y cuatro, la deja igual. Si esta entre cinco y nueve, le aumenta uno
> 
> Ejemplos
> 
> ...


ok, entonces lo único que se me ocurre es encontrar un "cero" o una indeterminación o alguna cosa rara de la matemática que todos intentan "salvar".
Pero como el redondeo simétrico no responde a una ecuación, o sea, matemáticamente no puede ser expresada esa "condición", entonces es muy dificil que le encontremos un problema en su definición.

Digo, es como preguntar "¿cuantos números capicuas tenes desde 0 hasta n?.
Lo primero que van a querer hacer todos (creo que es lo lógico) es modelizar la obtención de un número capicua. (capicua, aquel número que se lee igual de atras hacia adelante y viceversa).

Lo importante de esto es que la "ley" para reconocer un "capicua" es interpretativo del humano, lo mismo para el redondeo, si el ultimo está entre 6 o 9, sumale uno a la ultima cifra.

A lo que quiero llegar es ¿Como se dice en forma matemática "ultima cifra"?


El redondeo simétrico solo responde a una condición para un número determinado y perfectamente definido. No hay vuelta...

¿En que condición no es simétrico? cuando el último digito es 5, no sabes para donde disparar, si para arriba o abajo...

Está bien, puede que no sepa algebra y estoy mandando cualquiera, pero a mi se me ocurre encararlo por un modelo matemático... si no solo es especulación o un "vacio legal"..


----------



## chclau (Mar 9, 2014)

El 5 esta bien definido, disparas para arriba

Con respecto al redondeo, en muchos casos " no tiene consecuencias". medi 3.42 metros y decido redondearlo a 3.4 metros... y bueno, lo hago

pero si el numero redondeado es argumento de una funcion, ahi empiezan algunos lios si redondeo, porque yo queria que fuera simetrico pero al ser la funcion no lineal o singular... el resultado del redondeo es cualquier cosa menos simetrico

incluso en funciones seccionslmente lineales el redondeo puede ser muy no simetrico si elegimos mal los puntos alrededor de los cuales redondeamos.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 9, 2014)

pero es obvio... ya redondeando estamos cometiendo errores, por eso estuve leyendo algo y mencionan que algunos redondos van al par más cercano, o truncan, etc. Gracias a esto me doy cuenta que que el redondeo simétrico no es el único tipo de redondeo, es evidente que depende de la necesidad.
Ahora, ¿Cuando el redondeo simetro deja de ser util y genera error? y va adepender totalmente de tu información y la exigencia de precisión...
Si vamos por definición, "si entre 5 y 9 le sumo al último", psss, dame cualquier numero, con 10 o miles de decimales que yo siempre haré lo mismo, le sumaré 1 al último si cae entre 5 o 9.
Se me da en error no queda más que aumentar la memoria o el tiempo de procesamiento.

Quiero llegar a que no es un problema de definición, es un problema de cálculo numerico...
Volvemos a la misma pregunta ¿Cuando no me conviene usar el Redondeo simetrico y pasar a otro tipo de redondeo?
Eso yo ya no lo sé... u_u


----------



## chclau (Mar 9, 2014)

El tema no es el error, es obvio que al redondear se produce error. La pregunta es cuando el redondeo que queriamos que fuera simetrico, no lo es en absoluto.

el truncado es mucho mas tosco poque introduce un error de 0 a 1, el redondeo simetrico produce error de -0.5 a 0.5, o sea la mitad en valor absoluto. Es obvio que es mejor que el truncado. pero, es siempre realmente simetrico? Yo ya di muchos ejemplos en que no lo es.


----------



## asherar (Mar 9, 2014)

Es cierto, en la Wiki no dice nada del redondeo simétrico, ni siquiera en la versión en inglés, lo llama método común. 
Yo tengo entendido que si el primer dígito a truncar (no guardar) es 5, se mira si el que sigue es par o impar. 

Ej: Algunas cuentas hechas con Matlab:

4444444444444444*5 = 2.222222222222222e+016
4444444444444445*5 = 2.222222222222222e+016
4444444444444446*5 = 2.222222222222223e+016

En la mantisa solo puede guardar 16 dígitos, por eso trunca, pero antes tiene los dígitos del resultado para saber hacia dónde redondear. 

En el primer caso termina en "...2200..." y redondea a "...22", La cifra 17 es la primera no guardada y vale 0. 

En el segundo caso le da "...2250..." y redondea a "...22", La cifra 17 vale 5, y la 18 es 0, par y por eso NO acarrea 1 en la cifra 16 (última guardada). Si fuera impar, el redondeo simétrico acarrearía 1 y quedaría "...23". 

En el tercer caso le da "...2300..." y, obvio, redondea a "...23".

Ven para dónde va el tema propuesto ? 
Aclaro que no es un tema de exámen mal resuelto, sino que es algo con lo que me topé implementando algoritmos iterativos para resolver sistemas lineales, como parte de mi trabajo.

La supuesta simetría de este tipo de redondeo se basa que la probabilidad de redondear hacia arriba y hacia abajo es la misma porque hay tantos números del 1 al 4 como del 6 al 9, y tantos pares como impares para decidir cuando la primera cifra truncada es 5.
La cuestión es si como resultado de una cuenta anterior los dígitos están aleatoriamente distribuidos entre los valores probables, para que realmente los errores tiendan a cancelarse por aparecer distribuidos simétricasmente en signo y en amplitud. 
Una cosa es la probabilidad y otra la posibilidad según la cuenta que precede. 

Así analizé las tablas de multiplicar y de sumar. La resta es también una suma y la división es un algoritmo compuesto por productos y sumas. 
Acá las subo más abajo. 
En cada tabla se guarda el último dígito (unidades) del producto de los dígitos de 1 a 9 en la columna de la izquierda por los dígitos de 1 a 9 en la fila de arriba. 
Los colores son para contar más fácil en cada caso cuántos impares (azul), pares, mayores (verde) y menores. 
Algunas líneas señalan las simetrías posicionales de las tablas.

El redondeo es exactamente simétrico para mayores (32 casos) y menores  (32 casos). 
Pero en el caso del 5, cuando el acarreo lo decide la paridad del segundo dígito descartado, el resultado es altamente asimétrico en el caso del producto, y un poco menos en el caso de la suma.
Cuenten los casos ustedes mismos.

Atención: Todo esto es válido para cualquier secuencia de operaciones "lineales" como sumas y productos. 
No se requiere nada no-lineal ni discontínuo como la función signo y cosas así.
El análisis lo seguí hasta donde pude afirmar algo. Dejo de lado que en una multiplicación real hay acarreo en otras cifras más a la izquierda, que luego afectarán la operación siguiente. Por eso las tablas guardan el dígito menos significativo, porque es el que no recibe acarreo de otras cifras redondeadas. 
Espero que les sirva, y si encuentran algún enfoque de este tema, o se les ocurre alguna forma más práctica para analizar esto se los encargo.

De todos modos este análisis es útil de aplicar al método que usa el procesador realmente. Matlab por ejemplo hace un redondeo muy simple, cuando tiene que truncar el 5 lo trata como el 4, y no acarrea nada.


----------



## chclau (Mar 10, 2014)

La verdad que no entiendo lo que decis, sobre todo el tema de par e impar. No tiene sentido redondear 52 para abajo y 51 para arriba siendo que 52 es mayor que 51. Y tiene mucho menos sentido todavia redondear 58 hacia abajo y 51 hacia arriba.

Ademas, el redondeado expresado en decimal es de 0 a 4 para abajo, de 5 a 9 para arriba, en ambos casos son cinco cifras, y no hay por que tomar el 5 como un caso especial.

Lo que estamos pasando por alto aqui es que la computadora usa binario. En binario el algoritmo es mas simple. Se toman n cifras luego del redondeo. A la ultima cifra significativa se le suma el primer digito que desaparecera por el redondeado. Luego, si este era cero se redondea hacia abajo, si era uno, hacia arriba. Es tambien un algoritmo simetrico en el que necesitamos verificar solo un digito, aquel inmediatamente posterior al digito que conservaremos en el resultado redondeado.


----------



## asherar (Mar 10, 2014)

No te compliques *chclau*, que no es para tanto. 
El redondeo simétrico que yo he analizado es así: 
si el primer dígito a descartar es de 6 a 9 se suma uno al último dígito conservado, 
si el primer dígito a descartar es de 1 a 4 se deja como está y no se suma nada, 
si el primer dígito a descartar es 0 no necesita redondear, y 
si el primer dígito a descartar es 5 se decide por la paridad del dígito siguiente, no por el monto. 
Esto último no debería incomodar, ya que primero se adopta una cantidad de dígitos y luego se procede 
como si los dígitos sobrantes no estuvieran. Por ejemplo, al 1234,58 no se lo redondea primero a 1234,60 y luego a 1235,00. 
La simetría del redondeo tiene que ver con la probabilidad con que se da cada uno de los casos anteriores. 
Se supone que como la cifra que viene a la derecha está ahí "por azar" puede ser cualquier valor y entonces 
se aplica la probabilidad. 
Yo aclaré que lo que analizo NO es lo que hace la computadora, sino las premisas de ESTE redondeo simétrico. Obvio que luego hay que ir acercándose a los casos reales. 
El problema es que en casos reales de la computadora no se tiene ninguna forma de analizar cómo se va encadenando una operación con la siguiente, y por eso me puse a ver qué ocurre para unas premisas dadas donde se supone simetría. 
El redondeo sobre decimales se aplica cuando se presentan a 2 ó 3 decimales, en física o matemática, resultados de cuentas que uno hizo con la calculadora, trabajando con 11 decimales. 
El tema tiene interés porque muchas veces parece que siempre el error es aleatorio y uno tiende a pensar que en promedio se compensa. Si se trata del resultado de una cuenta anterior la cosa puede no responder a una distribución simétrica.  De hecho, aunque el promedio se vaya cancelando, no vale lo mismo con la desviación cuadrática, que en el redondeo acumulado va creciendo con el número de cuentas encadenadas. Esto es similar al problema del "camino aleatorio", que en física se aplica al movimiento browniano.


----------



## chclau (Mar 10, 2014)

para mi todavia no tiene sentido. Es mucho mas simple redondear en el intervalo de [0, 5)  para abajo y de [5, 10) para arriba.

Asi como lo planteas NO es simetrico porque el intervalo de redondeo para abajo es mas grande que el intervalo de redondeo para arriba, y quiza por eso tengas errores acumulados.


----------



## asherar (Mar 10, 2014)

Supongamos el número: nnnnnnnnn0999

Si lo tengo que guardar con 9 decimales, guardo nnnnnnnnnE+4

¿ Por qué considerás eso un "redondeo" si el primer dígito a truncar ya es 0 ?


----------



## chclau (Mar 10, 2014)

Lo considero un redondeo porque los digitos subsiguientes pueden no serlo, y en tu caso no lo son. Por ser el primer decimal 0 estoy eliminando los tres nueves que vienen detras, y eso, para mi, ya es redondeo.

Te digo mas, segun las reglas que yo propongo, 0.000 redondeado a un decimal es 0.0 aunque aqui efectivamente no hay redondeo alguno ni perdida de precision, asi como 0.500 redondeado a un decimal es 0.5. Toda la idea del redondeo simetrico es que el error por redondeo esta en el intervalo (-0.5, 0.5], haciendolo asi muy superior al truncado en el que el error maximo se aproxima a 1. 

0.000 -> 0.0  error 0
0.449 -> 0.4 error -0.49
0.450 -> 0.5 error +0.5  
0.499 -> 0.5 error +0.01 

Los errores estan expresados en forma relativa al ultimo digito significativo luego del redondeo, si el numero original era 0.45 lo convierto en 0.5 con maximo error de medio digito menos significativo.

Si no me equivoco y aplicando tus reglas, el error estara en el intervalo (-0.55, 0.45] por lo que no es un redondeo simetrico.


----------



## asherar (Mar 10, 2014)

Lamento si no se entendió la consigna. 
No estamos calculando un error ni siquiera una cota, sólo analizando las implicancias de un criterio. 

En cuanto al último ejemplo: es tan erróneo el resultado 0,445 como el 0,4, ya que ambos son expresiones de un resultado perfecto que desconocemos. Cuando uno no conoce el "resultado sin error" tiene que adoptar métodos de estimación o acotación. Para eso se adoptan convenciones. 
Atención que no se trata de escudriñar el resultado "verdadero", sino de ver cuántos dígitos tiene sentido conservar en el resultado. Solo eso. 
La cantidad de cifras a conservar en un resultado responde a alguna razón. En una medición, por ejemplo, se establece a partir del método de medida (en general la mínima cantidad distinguible por el método). Al redondear uno elige el número menor representable por la mantisa, o la mitad, depende del criterio.
A lo que voy es que si 0,449 lo redondeas a  0,4 es porque la cantidad 0,04 ya la estás considerando despreciable, y  mucho más despreciable el 0,009 (aunque sea casi 0,01). 
*No mires que es un nueve* y  por lo tanto es "grande", *mirá que está una potencia de 10 más abajo* que  el 4 que ya estás tirando a la basura. 
Por eso es que no tiene sentido hacer error del error del error ... 

El procedimiento de redondear es solo eso: un procedimiento ... mejor que no tener nada. 
Y justamente por sus falencias no alcanza para entender lo que pasa cuando uno tiene que encadenar una cuenta atras de otra, ya que el tema del "encadenado" no se tuvo en cuenta al definir el procedimiento de redondeo. 
Por eso es que merece ser considerado como un proceso aparte. 

Disculpa la charla (mi propia firma me traiciona ...).

A modo de ilustración del tema les dejo un programita sencillo para que me digan qué resultado esperan obtener: 


```
d=0.1
suma=0
for n=1, 10*N
   suma=suma+d
end
resultado = 1-suma/N
resultado = ?
```


----------



## chclau (Mar 10, 2014)

Yo hable del error solo para mostrarte por que es correcto redondear de 0 a 4 y de 5 a 9, ya que esa es a mi juicio la manera de redondear en forma simetrica. Tampoco se entiende lo que dices ahora del encadenado de redondeos, que no es lo que preguntabas antes, acerca de si el redondeo es simetrico o no.

Se redondea en mediciones como bien dices, porque no tiene sentido expresar mas digitos que los que introduce de por si el error en el metodo de medicion. No tiene sentido expresar cinco decimales si el error es del orden del tercer decimal.

Pero aqui estamos hablando de redondear resultados de operaciones. Se redondea, generalmente, por limitaciones de la plataforma, ya sea en precision base de los registros, en tiempo de computo que estamos dispuestos a invertir, complejidad del algoritmo, etc. Y cuando redondeamos resultados de operaciones conocemos perfectamente cuales eran los operandos originales. En el resultado, por las limitaciones de la plataforma, debemos redondear para permanecer dentro de los limites de la plataforma, y de alli en adelante todos los operandos tendran error y error acumulado. El error acumulado se puede calcular a priori segun teoria de errores y las operaciones encadenadas que realice.

Pero ahora no entiendo el sentido de la pregunta original. Se trata de como hacer redondeo simetrico, o de como escoger los parametros de redondeo en operaciones encadenadas?


----------



## asherar (Mar 10, 2014)

*chclau* 
El tema de la consigna era sobre la simetría o no de un criterio de redondeo. 
Esa  inquietud surgió de otro tema, por eso mencioné el  encadenamiento de cuentas. 
No fue mi intención cambiar de foco. 
Tampoco damos premio por contestar rápido.


----------



## chclau (Mar 10, 2014)

Bueno, contesto rapido porque el tema me interesa, aunque confieso que tambien esperaba un premio... otra vez sera.

Corri el programita en Matlab y no deja de ser interesante lo que se ve.
Si es por la simetria en el redondeo, bueno, pues como te dije, creo que lo que hay que hacer es poner el limite en 5... lo que hace que el algoritmo sea simetrico... y tambien bastante facil de implementar.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Mar 10, 2014)

La idea con ese código es comparar el resultado (que analíticamente debería dar cero) 
con lo que hace la máquina para valores de N = 10, 100, 1000, etc. 
Al código que sigue lo acomodé un poco para barrer en N, pero en esencia hace lo mismo que el anterior: 

```
d=0.1
for K=1:8
    suma = 0;
    for n=1:10^K
        suma = suma+d;
    end
    g = suma - 10^K/10
    y(K) = abs(g);
    x(K) = K;
end
figure(1)
plot(x,log10(y),'.b');hold on
plot(x,log10(y),'-b');
axis([1 8 -16 0]), xlabel('log_1_0(N)')
ylabel('log_1_0(abs(g))')
```
Luego al graficar en logarítmica se ve algo así 


Lo corté antes que termine con K= 8 porque tardaba mucho.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 11, 2014)

Nepper dijo:


> Espero que no tenga que ver con un ejercicio de la materia algoritmo y calculo numérico que hisiste para un final y no te salió ¬_¬ ...






Nepper dijo:


> Quiero llegar a que no es un problema de definición, es un problema de cálculo numerico...
> Volvemos a la misma pregunta ¿Cuando no me conviene usar el Redondeo simetrico y pasar a otro tipo de redondeo?
> Eso yo ya no lo sé... u_u


 


asherar dijo:


> Ven para dónde va el tema propuesto ?
> Aclaro que no es un tema de exámen mal resuelto, sino que es algo con lo que me topé implementando algoritmos iterativos para resolver sistemas lineales, como parte de mi trabajo.
> 
> De todos modos este análisis es útil de aplicar al método que usa el procesador realmente. Matlab por ejemplo hace un redondeo muy simple, cuando tiene que truncar el 5 lo trata como el 4, y no acarrea nada.






Nepper dijo:


> Pero como el redondeo simétrico no responde a una ecuación, o sea, matemáticamente no puede ser expresada esa "condición", entonces es muy dificil que le encontremos un problema en su definición.
> 
> ¿En que condición no es simétrico? cuando el último digito es 5, no sabes para donde disparar, si para arriba o abajo...





chclau dijo:


> El tema no es el error, es obvio que al redondear se produce error. La pregunta es cuando el redondeo que queriamos que fuera simetrico, no lo es en absoluto.





asherar dijo:


> No te compliques *chclau*, que no es para tanto.
> El redondeo simétrico que yo he analizado es así:
> si el primer dígito a descartar es de 6 a 9 se suma uno al último dígito conservado,
> si el primer dígito a descartar es de 1 a 4 se deja como está y no se suma nada,
> ...





chclau dijo:


> Se trata de como hacer redondeo simetrico, o de como escoger los parametros de redondeo en operaciones encadenadas?





asherar dijo:


> *chclau*
> El tema de la consigna era sobre la simetría o no de un criterio de redondeo.



Ok, realmente no se tanta metemática como ustedes, igual lo que dicen veo que tiene sustento. Gracias a Chclau me dejó bien claro el concepto de error simétrico.

Pero...

Yo tenía razón!!!!!! >_<
La duda surgió por un trabajo, tenía que ver con el calculo numérico y nadie estaba aplicando la misma regla!!!
¬_¬

Todo bien, tenía que decirlo, está bien que no me hisieron perder el sueño, pero los seguí, me hisieron leer y despues resulta ser una simple discución técnica...
Es como preguntar "¿Cuando deja de ser eficiente un motor?" ¬_¬...


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 12, 2014)

Si escoges tu respuesta a esta pregunta al azar, ¿cuál es la probabilidad de hayas elegido la respuesta correcta?
a) 25%
b) 50%
c) 60%
d) 25%


----------



## chclau (Mar 13, 2014)

.... muy buena pregunta, pero me parece un laberinto logico del estilo de decidir si la frase "esta frase es falsa", es falsa o no.  

Si elegimos al azar una respuesta entre cuatro opciones diferentes la probabilidad de acertar es del 25%, pero como esa respuesta aparece dos veces, me parece, se genera una contradiccion logica del estilo de la frase mencionada.


----------



## asherar (Mar 13, 2014)

Dado que la respuesta es una probabilidad, no importa cuantas veces se pregunte, la respuesta al azar tiene 50% de probabilidad de ser cierta.

Con respecto al tema del redondeo quería decir que el ejemplo anterior muestra que bajo condiciones bastante simples, si el redondeo no es simétrico los errores de acarreo pueden ser importantes como para llegar al 100%. 
Al resolver sistemas lineales sulen acumularse errores grandes porque, además, ciertas matrices de coeficientes (que se dicen "mal condicionadas") amplifican los errores.


----------



## chclau (Mar 13, 2014)

La probabilidad de responder bien al azar entre cuatro posibilidades mutuamente excluyentes es del 25%. El problema es que en este caso no hay cuatro posibilidades mutuamente excluyentes, sino que hay una repetida y otras dos diferentes.

Si hubiera habido cuatro respuestas, una de las cuales es 25%, no habria paradoja. Pero al colocar 25% dos veces... aparece la paradoja y para mi la pregunta no tiene respuesta.


----------



## chclau (Mar 15, 2014)

La siguiente función es infinita, o sea se repite la parte interior de la raíz infinitas veces. Sin embargo, como otras series, fracciones y funciones infinitas, converge. Pueden calcular a qué?


[LATEX]\sqrt{2+\sqrt{2+\sqrt{2+ ...}}}[/LATEX]


----------



## asherar (Mar 15, 2014)

Con respecto al tema de las 4 preguntas, como las opciones no son excluyentes en realidad son 3 preguntas, y eso remueve la paradoja. La probabilidad de responder bien es entonces de (1/3).



chclau dijo:


> La siguiente función es infinita, o sea se repite la parte interior de la raíz infinitas veces. Sin embargo, como otras series, fracciones y funciones infinitas, converge. Pueden calcular a qué?
> 
> [LATEX]\sqrt{2+\sqrt{2+\sqrt{2+ ...}}}[/LATEX]



Al parecer converge a 2.


```
x=0;
for n=1:inf
    x= sqrt(2+x),  pause
end
```
No importa si empieza con x=0 o con x=sqrt(2). 
Ojo al usar inf como número, porque el bucle no va a parar solo.

Otras que convergen a un entero son: x = sqrt(6+x)  y  x = sqrt(12+x) ¿ A qué enteros ?

Aparentemente hay una regla:  Si la recurrencia es: x = sqrt(N+x) y N = M*(M-1), entonces converge a M.


----------



## chclau (Mar 15, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> Con respecto al tema de las 4 preguntas, como las opciones no son excluyentes en realidad son 3 preguntas, y eso remueve la paradoja. La probabilidad de responder bien es entonces de (1/3).



Creo que no. Hay tres opciones, una de ellas se repite. La probabilidad de elegir una respuesta al azar es, para:

respuesta 25%  -> del 50%
respuesta 50%  -> del 25%
respuesta 60%  -> del 25%

Pero aun si fuera la probabilidad de 1/3 como decis vos, cual seria entonces la respuesta correcta cuya probabilidad de eleccion es de 1/3?





asherar dijo:


> Al parecer converge a 2.



Asi es, aunque hay otra respuesta, tambien correcta. Y una demostracion muy simple de como obtener la respuesta. Voy a esperar a ver si alguien mas participa y luego la publico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> La siguiente función es infinita, o sea se repite la parte interior de la raíz infinitas veces. Sin embargo, como otras series, fracciones y funciones infinitas, converge. Pueden calcular a qué?
> 
> 
> [LATEX]\sqrt{2+\sqrt{2+\sqrt{2+ ...}}}[/LATEX]


 
Tiende a 2 aunque hubiera preferido que tendiera a =


----------



## asherar (Mar 15, 2014)

Si la respuesta correcta está entre las opciones y son 3, la probabilidad de responder bien es 1/3, si no está es cero. 

Si contamos 4 opciones (contando la repetición) la probabilidad de responder bien es de 1/4. 
Pero el problema se pisa la cola porque trata sobre su propia respuesta.

Creo que la trampa está en mezclar la solución "cierta" con la solución "probable".


----------



## chclau (Mar 16, 2014)

Hola,

Publico la solución del problema como la vi en la Internet, me parece muy sencilla y elegante.

La pregunta era como encontrar a qué valor(es) converge la siguiente función infinita:


[LATEX]\sqrt{2+\sqrt{2+\sqrt{2+ ...}}}[/LATEX]

Llamemos:

[LATEX]x = \sqrt{2+\sqrt{2+\sqrt{2+ ...}}}[/LATEX]

Entonces, elevando al cuadrado:

[LATEX]x^2 = 2+\sqrt{2+\sqrt{2+ ...}}[/LATEX]

Como se trata de una función infinita, examinando vemos que la parte derecha de la igualdad no es otra que "x".

Por lo tanto nos queda una simple función cuadrática de la forma

[LATEX]x^2 = 2+x[/LATEX]

De la que se despejaמ los dos valores posibles a los que converge la función, -2 y 2.

La forma genérica de esta función es

[LATEX]x^2 = n+x[/LATEX]

Y sus soluciones son de la forma:

[LATEX]{-1 ± \sqrt{ 1 + 4n}\over 2[/LATEX]

O sea que para que la solución sea entera, [LATEX]\sqrt{ 1 + 4n}[/LATEX] debe ser un número cuadrado perfecto de un número impar.

La primera solución es para n = 2 con lo que nos queda [LATEX]\sqrt{9} = 3[/LATEX], las siguientes soluciones son para n = 6, 12 (como dijiste vos, asherar) y sigue con n = 20, 30, 42, 56, etc.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Mar 16, 2014)

La identidad que tomas para la deducción no es otra cosa que el cuadrado de la formula que usé para la recurrencia:

x = sqrt(2+x)

La x tiene solución entera x = M cuando: 

x * ( x - 1 ) = M ! / (M-2) !

para M = 1, 2, 3, 4, ...

Habría que saber si la ecuación es válida para M real y con la función Gamma en lugar del factorial "!". 
Pero eso ya excede este curso de algoritmos elementales.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2014)

jajajjaa... se me habia olvidado la pregunta que puse... aunque nadie le atino. La respuesta correcta es 0%...


----------



## chclau (Mar 17, 2014)

Como la respuesta correcta a una pregunta con cuatro opciones es una opcion que no figura en la pregunta original? para mi la respuesta correcta... es que esa pregunta no tiene respuesta. Es una paradoja logica.


----------



## asherar (Mar 18, 2014)

Chico3001 dijo:


> jajajjaa... se me habia olvidado la pregunta que  puse... aunque nadie le atino. La respuesta correcta es 0%...





asherar dijo:


> Si la respuesta correcta está entre las opciones y son 3, la probabilidad de responder bien es 1/3, *si no está es cero*.
> 
> ...



Como que nadie ? Ai won. ..................


PD: Y recien me doy cuenta de algo en el tema de la formula que converge. Vean que :

x * ( x - 1 )  = constante 

se resuelve al menos cuando 

x * ( x - 1 )  = N * ( N - 1 )

para x = N, con N puesto "a dedo" y sin importar si N es entero o no, lo cual es obvio comparando a simple vista ambos miembros.


----------



## asherar (Abr 12, 2014)

Un símbolo = un dígito.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 13, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> Un símbolo = un dígito.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108516



la respuesta seria un simbolo o un numero?

por que para mi la respuesta vuelve a ser 2 cuadrados


----------



## chclau (Abr 13, 2014)

Opino lo mismo. O sea, que la respuesta seria (con tinta blanca para que no sea spoiler):

Once (11)


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> Un símbolo = un dígito.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108516



 No hace falta la primer ecuación.

----------------------------------------------
En letras blancas: 


Como es cada símbolo es un dígito:   CuadCirc = CuadCuad - Cuad + Circ

por lo tanto: CuadCirc - Estr = CuadCuad - Cuad - Estr + Circ = *CuadCuad *
ya que - Cuad - Estr + Circ = 0  
----------------------------------------------


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2014)

Cuadro azul-1

commpletando

3+8=11
8+1=9
1*9-8=1

4+7=11
7+1=8
1*8-7=1

5+6=11
6+1=7
1*7-6=1


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 13, 2014)

yo no multiplique, si no que tome como numero de dos digitos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2014)




----------



## dearlana (Abr 14, 2014)

Un acertijo:



Usted va conduciendo un camión y al llegar al primer cruce tuerce hacia la derecha.



Avanza 200 metros y se encuentra que obligatoriamente debe volver a torcer hacia la derecha.



500 metros más allá se encuentra otro cruce con una cuesta y asciende por ella. Es tan inclinada que tiene que poner la primera y subir muy lento.



Una vez llegado a la horizontal debe avanzar con precaución, pues se cruzó un perro y casi lo coge.



Después de avanzar normalmente a lo largo de un kilómetro, el camión empieza a hacer un ruido de golpeteo en una de las ruedas traseras y debe parar y bajarse, comprobando que una piedra se había alojado entre las dos ruedas derechas del tren trasero.



Solventado el problema, se dirige al cruce de la autopista y allí tiene que parar de nuevo antes de poderse incorporar a la misma.



Continúa prácticamente en línea recta a los largo de 10 kilómetros más.



Ahora se encuentra una desviación a la derecha y la utiliza para llegar a una población a la que se incorpora volviendo a girar hacia la derecha.



Exceptuando un frenazo que le hizo dar un peatón que cruzó sin mirar, no hubo ninguna novedad digna de reseñar, con lo que pudo detener el camión para descargar la mercancía.



La pregunta:




¿Cómo se llama el conductor?:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2014)

Pepe Volvió


----------



## papirrin (Abr 14, 2014)

Papirrin! o sea yo XD



> Usted va conduciendo un camión, ¿Cómo se llama el conductor?:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2014)

Sip pero además dobló tres veces a la derecha, así que volvió


----------



## papirrin (Abr 14, 2014)

Entonce se llama The Papirrin Rerturns!


----------



## dearlana (Abr 17, 2014)

Papirrin! o sea yo XD

¡Nada! ¡Que no hubo manera de distraerlos!.


----------



## chclau (Abr 18, 2014)

Es que ese acertijo es para hacerlo oral... o sea, hablado, que por aqui no faltan los malpensados...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 18, 2014)

yo tengo uno:

entra un buen señor a un bar y se dirije a la barra, el barman sin mediar palabra saca una escopeta de abajo del mostrador y dispara un escopetazo contra el techo, el "cliente" da las gracias muy amablemente, deja dinero sobre el mostrador y se retira contento

que paso aca??????


----------



## papirrin (Abr 18, 2014)

lo unico que se me ocurre es que el "cliente" le dice al barman que le da una lana si saca su escopeta y dispara hacia el techo. XD


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 18, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> lo unico que se me ocurre es que el "cliente" le dice al barman que le da una lana si saca su escopeta y dispara hacia el techo. XD




no le dice nada, el barman ve la situacion del cliente y dispara


----------



## papirrin (Abr 18, 2014)

> entra un buen señor a un bar y se dirije a la barra, el barman sin mediar palabra saca una escopeta de abajo del mostrador y dispara un escopetazo contra el techo, el "cliente" da las gracias muy amablemente, deja dinero sobre el mostrador y se retira contento



pues una barra se transformo magicamente en mostrador


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 18, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> pues una barra se transformo magicamente en mostrador



vendria a ser lo mismo, barra/mostrador. barra es el conjunto, mostrador es solo al superficie tipo mesa

asi lo tenia entendido yo, nada tiene que ver con el acertijo


----------



## chclau (Abr 18, 2014)

El cliente vive en el piso de arriba y le pago al barman para que mate a su esposa...

o ambos viven en el mismo edificio, arriba del bar hay alguien que hace ruidos molestos, el cliente le pago al barman para que asuste al vecino molesto...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 18, 2014)

la utima respuestas y me rindo.



> que paso aca??????


mientras pasaba eso del cliente y el cantinero, solo tu sabes que pasaria en donde estabas


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 18, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> El cliente vive en el piso de arriba y le pago al barman para que mate a su esposa...
> 
> o ambos viven en el mismo edificio, arriba del bar hay alguien que hace ruidos molestos, el cliente le pago al barman para que asuste al vecino molesto...



si queres te digo que no se conocian ni nunca se habian visto, el cliente ni siquiera vive en la misma ciudad jeje algo de susto tiene que ver, pensalo por ahi



papirrin dijo:


> la utima respuestas y me rindo.
> 
> 
> mientras pasaba eso del cliente y el cantinero, solo tu sabes que pasaria en donde estabas



jajajajaja ta bien, mucho pensamiento lateral, pero no, preguntaba que paso en la situacion del escopetazo, es muy boba la respuesta creo yo


----------



## dearlana (Abr 18, 2014)

A ver si acierto yo:

Es un bar donde los clientes están acostumbrados a que el barman cace las moscas a escopetazos.

El cliente entró, fue a la barra, se tomó algo como de costumbre. Luego dio las gracias y pagó como otras veces. 

Simplemente "fue a su rollo" como otras veces. No tiene nada que ver lo que hizo el cliente con lo que habitualmente suele hacer el barman y que ya conocen los clientes.

(A ver si tengo suerte).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2014)

El cliente tenía hipo . . .


----------



## chclau (Abr 18, 2014)

en la vida real, despues de que el cliente deshipado se va, los otros parroquianos lo linchan al barman...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 18, 2014)

> preguntaba que paso en la situacion del escopetazo,



se hizo un agujero en el techo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El cliente tenía hipo . . .




coooooooorrectisimo!!!!!!!!

vieron que era mas pavo que lo que parecia?

el cliente entro con hipo, el barman al ver al pobre tipo con cara de no dar mas, da el escopetazo para asustarlo


----------



## miguelus (Abr 19, 2014)

Buenos días

En un Bar...

Entra un cliente muy, muy sofocado y se dirige a la barra.

Camarero...
  Buenos días ¿Qué desea?

Cliente...
Póngame una cerveza, pero por favor que tenga mucha, mucha presión.

Camarero
 es usted Bombero... ¿Verdad?

El cliente, muy sorprendido, responde.

  pues sí, soy Bombero.

¿Qué le hizo sospechar que el cliente era Bombero?

Sal U2


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 19, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> En un Bar...
> 
> ...



el camion de bomberos estacioando afuera??
que estaba vestido de bombero?
algun tatuaje??


----------



## papirrin (Abr 19, 2014)

Que entro muy muy sofocado


----------



## miguelus (Abr 20, 2014)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> el camion de bomberos estacioando afuera??
> que estaba vestido de bombero?
> algun tatuaje??



Perfecto 

Estaba vestido de bombero

Sal U2


----------



## papirrin (Abr 20, 2014)

ya los acertijos no los hacen como antes 

antes en el texto se incluia "algo", aunque muy escondido o de doble sentido, que daba la respuesta.

como por ejemplo:

 En una mesa hay tres sombreros negros y dos blancos. Tres señores en fila india se ponen un sombrero al azar cada uno y sin mirar el color.

Se le pregunta al tercero de la fila, que puede ver el color del sombrero del segundo y el primero, si puede decir el color de su sombrero, a lo que responde negativamente.

Se le pregunta al segundo que ve solo el sombrero del primero y tampoco puede responder a la pregunta.

Por ultimo el primero de la fila que no ve ningún sombrero responde acertadamente de que color es el sombrero que tenia puesto.

¿Cuál es este color y cual es la lógica que uso para saberlo?



> Solución



El ultimo de la fila puede ver el color del sombrero de sus compañeros, si no puede saber cual es el color del suyo es porque los otros dos no son blancos, por lo que o son los dos negros o es uno de cada color.

El segundo de la fila puede ver el color del sombrero del primero y ya ha deducido lo que penso el tercero, si tampoco responde a la pregunta es porque ve que el color del primero es negro, si fuera blanco sabría que el suyo es negro.

El primero por ese mismo planteamiento deduce que su sombrero es negro.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 26, 2014)

¿Cuál es el animal (insecto) que pone los Güevos más gordos? 

Sal U2


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2014)

la abeja, y debe doler mucho 

(soy bien mal pensado,  no no se que insecto sea XD.....)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 26, 2014)

la cucaracha de la suegra de cada uno?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el animal (insecto) que pone los Güevos más gordos?
> 
> Sal U2


 
La ladisha !


----------



## miguelus (Abr 26, 2014)

Buenas noches...

Es la Avispa 

Cuando te pica en los Güevos se te ponen como Sandias 

Sal U2


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2014)

no le atine con el bicho, pero entonces si era lo que habia pensado. XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> no le atine con el bicho, pero entonces si era lo que habia pensado. XD


 
Idem                                 !


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2014)

que es la ladisha 2M?


----------



## sp_27 (Abr 26, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> que es la ladisha 2M?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2014)

ahora si entendi el chiste


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2014)

Es _la Dicha_ de tener ladisha , comunmente llamado _piojo suburbano_ ! cuec


----------



## papirrin (Abr 29, 2014)

A ver tengo uno:

¿a que huele un albañil recien bañado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2014)

a jabón ? a limpio ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 29, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> A ver tengo uno:
> 
> ¿a que huele un albañil recien bañado?



bañado en que? cemento? chocolate?


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2014)

Hace mucho me hicieron esa adivinanza, me lo fui a oler a un albanil... y por poco no me mata a ladrillazos...

Siguiente pregunta...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 30, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Hace mucho me hicieron esa adivinanza, me lo fui a oler a un albanil... y por poco no me mata a ladrillazos...
> 
> Siguiente pregunta...



 no












*supongo que es mundial esa marca de limpiadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2014)

No , aqui no se conoce , por eso puse "jabón"

Hablando de jabón 

¿ Por que a la Cenicienta la llamaban Cenicienta ?


----------



## sp_27 (May 1, 2014)

Aquí tampoco se conoce esa marca 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Por que a la Cenicienta la llamaban Cenicienta ?


Porque entre sus labores domésticas, tenía que recoger las cenizas de la chimenea, creo que era algo así


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2014)

Si , pero para y por qué ?


----------



## sp_27 (May 1, 2014)

Pues para que la chimenea esté limpia


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2014)

Si , pero eso lo podía hacer cualquier nero . . .

Ahora ponés agua con sal , le hacés electrólisis y tenés sosa-soda cáustica , la mezclás con aceite y/o grasa y saponificás .

La ceniza tiene un alto contenido de potasa cáustica , así que o fregaban los trastos de cocina con cenizas , o el tema era hacer : Lejia o jabón  de Cenizas  

LisPi Cenicienta


----------



## sp_27 (May 1, 2014)

ahora me llamarás así hno: :cabezon:


----------



## Nepper (May 2, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pero eso lo podía hacer cualquier nero . . .
> 
> Ahora ponés agua con sal , le hacés electrólisis y tenés sosa-soda cáustica , la mezclás con aceite y/o grasa y saponificás .
> 
> ...



Elemental mi querido Dosmes





PS: Yo no lo sabía XD


----------



## dearlana (May 21, 2014)

Una adivinanza:

*Sin salir de su casa...

Por todos los sitios pasa...*


----------



## papirrin (May 21, 2014)

el gusano, caracol, tortuga  (esos que tiene concha)


----------



## dearlana (May 22, 2014)

Exacto papirrin.

Era el caracol.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otra adivinanza:


*
Muchas monjitas

en un convento;

visitan las flores

y hacen dulces dentro.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 22, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> el gusano, caracol, tortuga  (esos que tiene concha)




menos mal que soy mal pensado 



dearlana dijo:


> Muchas monjitas
> 
> en un convento;
> 
> ...



La abejas


----------



## Helminto G. (May 22, 2014)

en el antiguo lexico mexicano, y no dudo que en algunos otros paises, "ir a cortar flores" era la expresion que usaba una dama de campo cuando debia orinar...


----------



## dearlana (May 23, 2014)

La abejas [/QUOTE]

Exacto SSTC. 

Enhorabuena.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Va otro acertijo: (Este es un poquito más difícil):

*Alto como una silla.

Redondo como un taburete.

Pero el que se sienta en medio

se rompe el culo

o los dientes.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2014)

El dentista te rompe ambos dos


----------



## Helminto G. (May 24, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El dentista te rompe ambos dos


acaso tu dentista es tambien tu proctologo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2014)

Nop, es dentista femenina , me arregla bien los dientes y me rompe bien la billetera-cartera


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 24, 2014)

*La fosa*, sanja y demás sinónimo, en verdad escribí porque dice que mínimo son 15 palabras que cosa seria...


----------



## dearlana (May 24, 2014)

La respuesta era: El pozo.

O sea: Respuesta válida una vez más.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Otro:

*La pones sobre la mesa; la partes y la repartes pero nadie se la quiere comer.

¿Qué es?.*


----------



## papirrin (May 24, 2014)

la baraja............. cartas naipes o como la conozcan XD


----------



## dearlana (May 24, 2014)

¡¡¡Perfecto!!!.

¡A SSTC y a papirrín no hay quien les gane!.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otro:

*Dispongo de dos callejones con su salida.

Cada uno de ellos quita una vida.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...Y ya puestos...


Otro: 

(Este está gracioso):

*¿Cual es el único animal

que necesita divertirse constantemente

para no cambiar de sexo?.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 24, 2014)

*los naipes* esa la sé porque juego mucho al *truco *


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2014)

Quiero vale cinco !

No hay nada peor que el truco Uruguayo 



dearlana dijo:


> *¿Cual es el único animal*
> 
> *que necesita divertirse constantemente*
> 
> *para no cambiar de sexo?.*


 
El burro para que no se aburra , cuec


----------



## papirrin (May 24, 2014)

La rana, sapo .................


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2014)

Naaa , el burro pa que no se a burra


----------



## dearlana (May 26, 2014)

Esta vez acertó DOSMETROS.

Era esa la solución.

El doble sentido de la frase:

El burro para que no se aburra.

El burro para que no sea burra.

Felicidades a DOSMETROS.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y acuérdense de este que no han contestado nada:

Otro:

*Dispongo de dos callejones con su salida.

Cada uno de ellos quita una vida.*


----------



## papirrin (May 26, 2014)

la escopeta de doble cañon.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 27, 2014)

Adivina adivinado lo conoces *DOSME* ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

El pistolón de mi aguelo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 28, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El pistolón de mi aguelo



NOP pero casi, o sea que lo conoces


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2014)

Jajaja , hola Gato !

Sabés que conservo una Smith Wesson de mi bisabuelo , una lechuzero Española que ya cómo arma no sirve


----------



## dearlana (May 28, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> la escopeta de doble cañon.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## J2C (May 28, 2014)

El canguro 



.


----------



## dearlana (May 28, 2014)

Gracias por responder J2C.

Según "El Libro de las Adivinanzas" (Editorial Plutón); de donde estoy sacando todas estas: Se refiere al hombre.

(Primero anda con cuatro patas: Gateando cuando es bebé. Luego anda con dos patas: Cuando es joven. Cuando es viejo anda con tres patas porque tiene que utilizar un bastón).


----------



## J2C (May 28, 2014)

Dearlana no tienes que contestar al toke, puede que algún otro forista responde mas tarde y bien  .


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2014)

Otra adivinanza: (La voy a dejar más tiempo para ver si lo averiguan. Está bastante fácil)).( Espero que los señores moderadores no me la quiten):

*¿Saben donde tienen las mujeres el pelo más rizado?:*


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

> ¿Saben donde tienen las mujeres el pelo más rizado?:



en la estetica, sala de belleza etc XD


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2014)

...No.

No es la respuesta correcta.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 3, 2014)

bueno va mi segunda opcion pero es muy pelada:

en la boca


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2014)

Tampoco papirrín. I am sorry.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> *¿Saben donde tienen las mujeres el pelo más rizado?:*



En africa  




este tema del mensaje corto me las tiene


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> En africa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> OK. STTC .
> 
> Como ven: Era una pregunta muy sana.
> 
> papirrín casi la tenía acertada en su primera respuesta.



bueno en si esta adivinanza pertenece a un chiste muy conocido el cual creo, repito creo que esta en zona de chiste y la verdad es que tienes sus picantes 

La profesora ve que un alumno está discutiendo con un compañero suyo y en eso le dice a él:

—Alumno, ¿cuál es el problema?
—Es que soy demasiado inteligente para estar en el primer grado. Mi hermana está en tercero y yo soy más inteligente que ella. ¡Yo también quiero ir a tercero!

La profesora ve que este asunto no lo puede resolver ella, por tanto se lo llevó a dirección durante el recreo.

Mientras el alumno esperaba en la antesala, la profesora le explica la situación al director. Éste le promete hacerle una prueba de acceso, muy seguro y convencido de que no conseguirá responder a todas las preguntas, para que así pueda continuar en primero.

Ya de acuerdo ambos, hacen pasar al alumno y le hacen la propuesta del examen que él acaba aceptando. El director procede entonces a realizar las preguntas del examen:

—A ver alumno, ¿Cuánto es 4 por 3?
—Son 12.
—¿Y cuánto es 6 veces 6?
—36

El director seguía insistiendo durante media hora con la batería de preguntas que sólo un excelente alumno de tercero debe saber y el alumno no ha fallado ninguna.

Ante la evidente inteligencia del menor, el Director le dice a la profesora:
—Creo que tendremos que pasarlo a tercero.

La profesora no muy convencida con la conclusión del director, le pregunta:
—¿Puedo hacerle yo unas preguntas también?
A lo que el director le deja y alumno asiente.

Inicia entonces la profesora:
—¿Qué tiene la vaca 4 y yo sólo dos?
—Las piernas—. responde alumno sin dudar...
El director estaba poniendo una cara dudosa.

—¿Qué tienes en tus pantalones que no hay en los míos?
—Los bolsillos.—Responde el niño.
El director empieza a ajustarse las gafas como si quisiese interrumpir.

—¿Qué entra al centro de las mujeres y solo detrás del "hombre"?
Estupefacto, el director contiene la respiración...
—La letra "E".—responde el alumno sin dudarlo ni medio segundo.

—¿Y dónde las mujeres tienen el pelo más crespo?
—En África—. responde el alumno inmediatamente.
El director frunce el ceño y empieza a sudar nerviosamente.

—¿Qué es blando, y en las manos de una mujer se pone duro?
El director mira desorbitadamente hacia varios lados y se queda sin aliento.
—El esmalte de uñas, profe...—contesta el alumno

—¿Qué tienen las mujeres en medio de las piernas?
El director ya no se lo puede creer...
—Las rodillas—, responde el alumno al instante.

—¿Y qué tiene una mujer casada más ancha que una soltera?
—La cama.
El director totalmente atónito ya no sabe qué hacer.

—¿Qué palabra comienza con la letra C, termina con la letra O, es arrugado y todos lo tenemos atras?
—El codo, profesora.
El director no quería seguir oyendo.

—¿Y qué empieza con C tiene un hueco y yo se lo di a varias personas para que gozaran?
El director se tapa la cara...
—Un Cd-rom, profesora.

El director, ya mareado de la presión y de los nervios les interrumpe bruscamente y le dice a la profesora:
—¡Mire señorita, mejor pondremos al alumno en sexto grado! ¡Que ni yo he acertado ni una!


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2014)

Se parece a este otro acertijo:

*"Entra seca y dura y sale blanda y mojada".*

¿Qué es?.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 3, 2014)

"Entra seca y dura y sale blanda y mojada".  La pasta


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> bueno va mi segunda opcion pero es muy pelada:
> 
> en la boca




... ... ... ... 





p p p dijo:


> "Entra seca y dura y sale blanda y mojada".  La pasta




Exacto ppp.

Aunque por aquí la respuesta era:

"La galleta en la taza de la leche", en el cortado, en el café con leche, etc. Viene a ser lo mismo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Se parece a este otro acertijo:
> 
> *"Entra seca y dura y sale blanda y mojada".*
> 
> ¿Qué es?.



Soy tan mal pensado


----------



## chclau (Jun 6, 2014)

Eso de que entre seca... si la taza no esta mojada, la galleta no entra...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 6, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Eso de que entre seca... si la taza no esta mojada, la galleta no entra...



llamamos al guanaco 

mira encontré al pariente perdido de *papirrin*


----------



## asherar (Jun 22, 2014)

Nepper dijo:


> "¿Cuando deja de ser eficiente un motor?" ¬_¬...



Cuando se apaga.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Eso de que entre seca... si la taza no esta mojada, la galleta no entra...




---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si la taza está seca: La galleta se cae al fondo.

Si la galleta es demasiado grande no entra en la taza ni seca ni mojada,

Por aquí habían unos galletones gordos; de la marca Tamarán. Fabricados en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria... que no entraban en ninguna taza normal.

(Hace muchos años que no los veo. No me extraña que alguien se quedara engajado con uno de ellos).

Eran como el papel absorbente pero a lo bestia.

Los partías...metías medio galletón en la taza y se chupaban media taza de leche.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 15, 2014)

Gracias a Dios en la Argentina se siguen fabricando como cualquier pan comun y corriente, hay muchas cosas que se han perdiendo y muchos servicios que no tiene la misma prestacion o lo hacen "*MAL"*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 23, 2014)

No se si ya la había puesto anteriormente pero la pongo otra vez:

*Cinco por cuatro veinte y una veintidós:*


----------



## papirrin (Ago 23, 2014)

5x4.20=21+1=22


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 23, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> 5x4.20=21+1=22



no lo googles en yahoo respuesta la idea es que pienses


----------



## papirrin (Ago 23, 2014)

No lo google ya me sabia uno parecido XD


----------



## dearlana (Ago 23, 2014)

¡ Papirrín es terrible !. ¡ No hay quien le gane !. ¡ Responde como un cohete !.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 24, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> ¡ Papirrín es terrible !. ¡ No hay quien le gane !. ¡ Responde como un cohete !.



*El famoso zapata*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

Lo pongo aqui porque sería un acertijo cómo metieron el cubo ahí dentro


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 25, 2014)

sin ver el video te lo digo, se hace en el torno con una herramientita hecha a medida. en el colegio haciamos uno de metal como forma de aprendizaje


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 25, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo pongo aqui porque sería un acertijo cómo metieron el cubo ahí dentro
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfV_APBk16Q



 mmmMMMMmmm con esto se soluciona entonces el dilema de quien nacio primero... la gallina o el huevo 

Tengo para todos ustedes algo... veamos que tan buenos son...(yo, como lasiee con bozal )

Tenemos una via ferrea "recta",que une dos pueblos. A uno lo llamaremos Pueblo "A" y al otro "B".
La "recta" tiene una longitud de 50Km lineales, y en cada extremo de la recta, tenemos dos locomotoras enfrentadas sobre el mismo riel de carril... Justo en la mediatriz, tenemos parada sobre la via un vaca pastoreando yuyos (vegetacion silvestre) que salen entre los durmientes...
La locomotora del punto "A", tiene cargado 5000Kg de vacunos, 1000Kg cargados de maiz, y el peso de la locomotora es de 4 toneladas.
La locomotora del punto "B", tiene cargado 3000Kg de cebada, 4000Kg cargados de aceites, y el peso de la locomotora es de 3 toneladas...
A las 8PM, parten las dos locomotoras a la ves con una aceleracion de 16m/s² sobre el mismo carril... La del punto "A" se dirije al punto "B", y la del punto "B", se dirije al punto "A" ... Con todos estos datos, observen bien que no me falto ninguna data, calculen....y respondan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

La vaca se llama Yolanda


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 25, 2014)

Tenes razon... me falto ese detalle  ... estoy esperando a papirrin que por lo qeu vi, es bastante rapido (debe de tener un cristal de 2.5Ghz)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

Calculo cómo cargaron las vacas en la colomotora  ? Calculo que se cae todo al piso


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Calculo cómo cargaron las vacas en la colomotora  ? Calculo que se cae todo al piso



 me extraña de vossss...que no pudistes calcular el tamaño del infarto en el miocardio de la vaca, cuando vio que se le venian por ambos lados 20 toneladas encima 






​
PD: Fui moderado  por que pensaba usar a la ovejita sexy y en realidad se media y o calculaba el sopletazo en el calzon


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2014)

Con una aceleración de 1,5 G solo serían las locomotoras , el resto al sopi ( ahora aparece Lispi )


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 26, 2014)

a!!!  shhhh chito  fuistes... perdistes... alpiste... no hay replica


----------



## papirrin (Ago 26, 2014)

le doy doy vueltas y no le encuentro la respuesta me imagno que el sectreto esta aqui


> Con todos estos datos, observen bien *que no me falto* ninguna data, calculen....y respondan



y los datos nada tienen que ver, pero no se me ocurre.


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con una aceleración de 1,5 G solo serían las locomotoras , el resto al sopi ( ahora aparece Lispi )






torres.electronico dijo:


> .................A las 8PM, parten las  dos locomotoras a la ves con una aceleracion de 16m/s² sobre el mismo  carril... La del punto "A" se dirije al punto "B", y la del punto "B",  se dirije al punto "A" ... Con todos estos datos, observen bien que no  me falto ninguna data, calculen....y respondan


 ¿que voy a calcular y responder si no hay pregunta?


----------



## asherar (Ago 27, 2014)

Bueno, la pregunta usual sería  ¿ qué pasa luego ?
Y pasa que, como las aceleraciones son iguales y parten del reposo, ambas locomotoras se encuentran  en la mitad del camino, a 25 km de ambas ciudades. 
Como no se dice si frenan, lo más lógico sería que choquen haciendo de la vaca que pasta un hermoso sándwich. 
Sólo que, por la velocidad que alcanzan y la carga que llevan ambas locomotoras, al chocar se produciría ALTO asado con pochoclo. 
Que la masa total de ambas locomotoras cargadas coincidan en 10 ton. no se me ocurre qué pueda significar.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 27, 2014)

Excelente Ale!!!jajajaja


----------



## asherar (Sep 5, 2014)

X = 1 - (0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1)

Hago la cuenta con Matlab, con Visual, con FORTRAN, con C, con C++, con C--, con java, ... 
hasta con un PIC lo he intentado, ... 
y tampoco importa cuántas veces repito la cuenta no logro que X me de cero. ¿ Por qué ?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 5, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> X = 1 - (0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1)
> 
> Hago la cuenta con Matlab, con Visual, con FORTRAN, con C, con C++, con C--, con java, ...
> hasta con un PIC lo he intentado, ...
> y tampoco importa cuántas veces repito la cuenta no logro que X me de cero. ¿ Por qué ?



0.1 no tiene representación exacta finita en binario ==> Sumando 10 veces un valor redondeado el resultado no tiene por que ser igual al número original


----------



## papirrin (Sep 5, 2014)

Extendiendo un poco lo que dice Eduardo, es que al almacenar el punto flotante en memoria se almacena en fracciones de la siguiente manera X/(2^n)

por ejemplo serian exactos los valores de las fracciones:
1/2,1/4,1/8,1/16,1/32, 2/4,2/8....Etc

y serian inexactos los valores de las siguentes fracciones:
1/3,1/5,1/6,1/7,1/9,2/5,2/6....Etc

como 0.1 seria 1/10 y 10 no es binario entonces el resultado es inexacto y lo almacena con un valor mas proximo la verdad no se cual sea pero digamos que el mas proximo binario es 1/8, entoces almacenaria 1/8=.125 que al sumarlo 10 veces seria 1.25 entonces el resultado seria X=1-(1.25)=.25 y he de ahi que no te de un cero perfecto.


----------



## asherar (Sep 6, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> X = 1 - (0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1)
> 
> Hago la cuenta con Matlab, con Visual, con FORTRAN, con C, con C++, con C--, con java, ...
> hasta con un PIC lo he intentado, ...
> y tampoco importa cuántas veces repito la cuenta no logro que X me de cero. ¿ Por qué ?



El punto en común era que de todas las maneras se hacía la cuenta con un sistema digital. 
Aún con una cuenta simple, las computadoras pueden "hacer agua". 
El ejemplo prueba que _a veces_ es bueno saber hacer las cuentas mentalmente.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 6, 2014)

bueno las PC(normales) no solo tienen esa limitante, tienen muchas mas, por mencionar un ejemplo seria el reloj de tiempo real, no puedes obtener nS aunque tengan una velocidad sobre los GHz.

supongo que habra Computadoras que tengan menos limitantes pero mas costosas


----------



## asherar (Sep 6, 2014)

El problema del error de truncamiento no es un problema menor, ya que acumulado en muchas, muchas cuentas sucesivas como error de redondeo, puede llevar el error del resultado final a valores peligrosos. Esto ya lo ejemplifiqué acá 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/894416/ _
Ver el archivo adjunto 106756

En la gráfica "N" es la cantidad de cuentas sucesivas, y "g" es el error acumulado de sumar N veces 0.1 y restar para que diera "cero". 

Este ejemplo era exagerado para resaltar el efecto, ya que todos los truncamientos suman la misma cantidad con el mismo signo y se acumulan rápido. 
En condiciones más o menos regulares, esa acumulación pasiva del redondeo no es tan rápida, ya que el error de redondeo es parecido a una variable pseudoaleatoria, y entonces los redondeos tienden a cancelarse. 
El error cuadrático en cambio se suma siempre positivo y de ahí es que, aunque lentamente, algo siempre se vaya acumulando. 
Hay operaciones como la multiplicación matriz vector que pueden amplificar los errores y acelerar esa acumulación, haciendo que no se necesiten demasiadas cuentas para llegar a resultados completamente inválidos. Esto ocurre en métodos iterativos al resolver sistemas de ecuaciones lineales de dimensiones  grandes.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 7, 2014)

Que tal!
Mirá, no estoy tan empapado en la mátemática como para discutirte el concepto, pero lo hise con el teléfono celular y me dió 0 (cero)...
Creo que la línea que separa un acertijo de una tesis es infinitesimal....

Si este lo vieron en face, no lo digan!!!

2=6
3=12
4=20
5=30
6=42
9=?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2014)

Supongo que será 90


----------



## papirrin (Sep 7, 2014)

Se supone que si es 90 , si lo habia visto en Facebook...

pero esta mal planteado segun yo, nunca puede haber una igualdad asi... 

2=6, nunca  de los nuncas 2 va a ser igual a 6 

 lo correcto seria:

2*A=6
3*B=12
4*C=20
5*D=30
6*E=42
9*F=X

o algo similar.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 7, 2014)

Asi me lo presentaron, pensé que era parte de la confusión para que no sea tan facil...
Y si, da 90


----------



## asherar (Sep 8, 2014)

Nepper dijo:


> 2=6
> 3=12
> 4=20
> 5=30
> ...


 
Es un problema del tipo "infiere la regla". De modo que si se lo escribe así: 



papirrin dijo:


> 2*A=6
> 3*B=12
> 4*C=20
> 5*D=30
> ...



ya se estaría revelando gran parte de la solución. 

Aparte, recuerden que para la gente "normal" la matemática es algo casi mágico, y para "ellos" el signo igual puede significar cualquier cosa ...  ...  así que, muchos no ven eso como igualdades.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 8, 2014)

Estoy parcialmente de acuerdo es un juego y se pueden violar todas las leyes, pero la inferencia a la regla no se refiere a eso o no que yo sepa  se tienen que seguir respetando todas las leyes,para  hacerlo "difícil" sin violar leyes yo lo haría así:
2A=6
3N=12
4J=20
5W=30
Etc...


----------



## foso (Sep 20, 2014)

Si un tanque de agua a una altura elevada es una batería.
Si la válvula de salida es un diodo.
Si la manguera que sale de la válvula es un cable.
Si la llave de paso que pongo al final de la manguera es una resistencia.
Si el vaso que pongo bajo la llave es un capacitor.

¿Dónde compro un inductor para mi sistema hidráulico?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2014)

En la serpentinería


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2014)

La misma manguera cumple la función de inductor.


Efecto Zhukowski y efecto cavitación, efectos (Relativamente) comparables a los que haría una bobina.

Escribí, intencionalmente, "Efecto Zhukowski" solo para confundir


----------



## papirrin (Sep 20, 2014)

En una tienda de electronica  XD


----------



## chclau (Sep 21, 2014)

Una rueda de palas seria equivalente a una bobina. Al comienzo se opone al flujo de agua pero una vez que empieza a girar, su momento mecanico tiende a oponerse a cambios en el flujo del agua... lo mismo que hace una bobina.

Solo que en vez de almacenar su energia en un campo magnetico, lo hace en un momento mecanico


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 21, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La misma manguera cumple la función de inductor.
> Efecto Zhukowski y efecto cavitación, efectos (Relativamente) comparables a los que haría una bobina.
> Escribí, intencionalmente, "Efecto Zhukowski" solo para confundir





chclau dijo:


> Una rueda de palas seria equivalente a una bobina.  Al comienzo se opone al flujo de agua pero una vez que empieza a girar,  su momento mecanico tiende a oponerse a cambios en el flujo del agua...  lo mismo que hace una bobina.
> Solo que en vez de almacenar su energia en un campo magnetico, lo hace en un momento mecanico











 mmm: + ² + ³)²
__________________________  =


----------



## papirrin (Sep 21, 2014)

( + ² + ³)²
__________________________ =  361


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 21, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> ( + ² + ³)²
> __________________________ =  361



 jajajajaja


----------



## papirrin (Oct 17, 2014)

¿Que se observa en la imagen?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 17, 2014)

un aro de hula-hula apoyado sobre el borde de un colchon que se esta cayendo del sommier, el colchon tiene un lindo acolchado floreado


----------



## papirrin (Oct 17, 2014)

sip... un ula ula recargado en una cama XD...


----------



## dearlana (Dic 29, 2014)

No entiendo nada lo del hula-hop ese en la cama...

Pero si lo contestó papirrín...lo que haya puesto, está correcto.

¡No falla una!.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 27, 2015)

El cazador va de caza, hoy come la liebre, mañana la caza.

Esto es verdad... ¿Por qué?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2015)

Claro , hoy la liebre se alimenta , mañana es morida , puichita


----------



## Nepper (Ene 28, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , hoy la liebre se alimenta , mañana es morida , puichita



si   
Es más dificil cuando se lo transmite en forma oral.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 15, 2015)

Este esta facil XD.


Juan y pedro son los nuevos amigos de una jovencita, maria, ellos quieren saber cuándo es su cumpleaños. Ella les da una lista con las siguientes 10 fechas:
​ 15 de mayo, 16 de mayo, 19 de mayo 17 de junio, 18 de junio 14 de julio, 16 de julio 14 de agosto, 15 de agosto y 17 de agosto.

Luego de decir las posibles fechas, maria le dice a juan solo el mes de su cumpleaños y a pedro el día; esto sin que se enterara el otro.

Más adelante le pregunta a Juan si puede resolver el problema, a lo que él responde "no sé cuándo es tu cumpleaños, pero sé que Pedro tampoco lo sabe".

Mientras que Pedro dice "antes no lo sabía, pero ya lo sé"; inmediatamente Juan contesta "yo también lo sé".

¿Cuándo es el cumpleaños de Maria?


----------



## J2C (Abr 15, 2015)

.




A mi me dijeron que Cheryl cumpleaños el 16 de julio  !!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Abr 15, 2015)

XD si es ese.... a mi tambien me llego el link y le cambie los nombres.


----------



## J2C (Abr 15, 2015)

.





papirrin dijo:


> ..... y le cambie los nombres.


 
 Eso    se hace, es trampa !!!!.



 A pregunta tramposa, respuesta tramposa   !!!!!.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nepper (Abr 15, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Este esta facil XD.
> 
> 
> Juan y pedro son los nuevos amigos de una jovencita, maria, ellos quieren saber cuándo es su cumpleaños. Ella les da una lista con las siguientes 10 fechas:
> ...



No entiendo cual es la mecánica... será que estoy dormido 

Mañana lo pienso bien...


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 15, 2015)

Nepper dijo:


> No entiendo cual es la mecánica... será que estoy dormido
> 
> Mañana lo pienso bien...



Buscalo en Yahoo, son Cheryl, Albert y Bernard.

Por cierto, yo no quise mirar la respuesta en la página original(quería resolverlo solo), y estos señores, muestran la respuesta aquí.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/noticias/2015/04/150414_matematica_respuesta_singapur_am


----------



## Nepper (May 30, 2015)

Cuatro Usuarios, uno de los cuales mató al El-Rey-Julien posteando fotos de limpieza, hicieron las siguientes afirmaciones al ser interrogados por el administrador:

Dosmetros: Ratmayor lo hizo.

Ratmayor: Solaris8 lo hizo.

Fogonazo: Yo no lo hice.

Solaris8: Ratmayor mintió cuando dijo que lo hice.

Si solo una de estas afirmaciones fuera cierta, ¿quién es el culpable?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2015)

El propio Lemur  !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El propio Lemur  !



*! ! Indudablemente ¡ ¡*


 importa que cosa haya pasado: _*! El Lemur lo hizo ¡ o ! Fue culpa del Lemur ¡*_


----------



## dearlana (May 30, 2015)

Nepper dijo:


> Cuatro Usuarios, uno de los cuales mató al El-Rey-Julien posteando fotos de limpieza, hicieron las siguientes afirmaciones al ser interrogados por el administrador:
> 
> Dosmetros: Ratmayor lo hizo.
> 
> ...



El cuarto caso parece la solución: 

Vamos a intentarlo:

Que fuera cierta la primera: *Dosmetros: Ratmayor lo hizo*. Ratmayor: "Solaris8 no lo hizo". Fogonazo: "Yo si lo hice". Solaris8: "Ratmayor acertó cuando dijo que lo hice".

Que fuera cierta la segunda: *Ratmayor: Solaris8 lo hizo*. Dosmetros: "Ratmayor no lo hizo". Fogonazo: "Yo lo hice". Solaris8: Ratmayor acertó cuando dijo que lo hice.

Que fuera cierta la tercera: Dosmetros: "Ratmayor no lo hizo". Ratmayor: "Solaris8 no lo hizo".* Fogonazo: Yo no lo hice*. Solaris8: Ratmayor acertó cuando dijo que lo hice.

Que fuera cierta la cuarta:* Solaris8: Ratmayor mintió cuando dijo que lo hice*. Dosmetros: "Ratmayor no lo hizo". Ratmayor: Solaris8 no lo hizo". Fogonazo: "Yo lo hice".

----------------------------------------

El cuarto caso parece ser la solución: Parece que fue Fogonazo.


----------



## asherar (Feb 11, 2016)

Averiguar el valor incógnita X: 

F( 1, 4 ) = 5
F( 2, 5 ) = 12 
F( 3, 6 ) = 21
F( 8,11 ) = X


----------



## J2C (Feb 11, 2016)

.





96​ 
 




 .


----------



## Nepper (Feb 11, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> Averiguar el valor incógnita X:
> 
> F( 1, 4 ) = 5
> F( 2, 5 ) = 12
> ...



F(x,y)=x+x.y

Por lo que X=8+8.11=96

Muy bueno, estuve entretenido un buen rato...


----------



## dearlana (May 4, 2016)

*Tengo un gran corazón sin ser una persona.

Tengo una bata sin ser una mujer.

El hombre elegante me deja ir delante.

¿Qué es?.*


----------



## Vlay (May 4, 2016)

Que recuerdos!!!! Es muy viejo esto. Me alegro mucho recibir un mail de este tema.

Por sierto Dealana parece see "la corbata"....


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2016)

Vlay dijo:


> Que recuerdos!!!! Es muy viejo esto. Me alegro mucho recibir un mail de este tema.
> 
> Por sierto Dealana parece see "la corbata"....




------------------------------

Perfecto, Vlay.

Es la corbata.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2016)

Si se debe fijar una polea a un eje , ¿ Justificar matemática-geométricamente la mejor opción ?


- Con tres prisioneros ubicados a 120º uno del otro.

- Con dos prisioneros ubicados a 120 o 90º.

- Con un solo prisionero.

Están excluidas otras  opciones como chavetero ,  Loctite , bulón axial , etc.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2016)

> - Con tres prisioneros ubicados a 120º uno del otro.


asi para que mantenga el balanceo de la polea


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si se debe fijar una polea a un eje , ¿ Justificar matemática-geométricamente la mejor opción ?
> 
> 
> - Con tres prisioneros ubicados a 120º uno del otro.
> ...



Soldado con eléctrica, y que lo desarme otro 


​


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 14, 2016)

Con 1 sólo para evitar que la ubicación adelantada de otro desbalancee todo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 14, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> Cuatro Usuarios, uno de los cuales mató al El-Rey-Julien posteando fotos de limpieza, hicieron las siguientes afirmaciones al ser interrogados por el administrador:
> 
> Dosmetros: Ratmayor lo hizo.
> 
> ...



¿y quien fue ?
.


----------



## chclau (Ago 15, 2016)

a. La primera afirmacion no puede ser cierta porque se contradice con la tercera. Segun la primera (verdadera) fue Ratmayor, segun la tercera (falsa) fue Fogonazo.
b. Por la misma razon que a, la segunda no puede ser cierta.
c. Si la tercera es cierta, la cuarta es falsa. Nuevamente salen dos como asesinos. Tampoco puede ser.
d. Esta es la verdadera. Al ser la primera afirmacion falsa no fue Ratmayor, por ser la segunda falsa no fue Solaris, la cuarta (verdadera) dice nuevamente que no fue Solaris. Conclusion: Fue FOGONAZO.

Un desenlace bastante esperable aun sin tener que razonar el acertijo ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> asi para que mantenga el balanceo de la polea


 
Nopes , el volante queda oscilando entre tres puntos de apoyo , los cuales hacen un "hoyo" en el eje y entonces el volante queda suelto.




Fogonazo dijo:


> Soldado con eléctrica, y que lo desarme otro





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Están excluidas otras opciones


 



shevchenko dijo:


> Con 1 sólo para evitar que la ubicación adelantada de otro desbalancee todo?


 
Y solo prisionero permitiría desplazamientos laterales hasta aflojarse


----------



## Nepper (Ago 15, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si se debe fijar una polea a un eje , ¿ Justificar matemática-geométricamente la mejor opción ?
> 
> 
> - Con tres prisioneros ubicados a 120º uno del otro.
> ...



Con los 3 prisioneros logras centrarlo gracias a los 3 puntos de apoyo, pero suponiendo que el diametro interior de la polea sea mucho mayor que el del eje. Digamos, si hay mucho juego, con los 3 pricioneros podes centrar a la perfección. Además el torque queda distribuido en 3 puntos iguales. Siempre suponiendo que la presión ejercida por los tornillos son todas iguales.

Con 2 prisioneros no vi nunca. Por experiencia esta no es la solución

con 1 prisionero tiene mas sentido. Suponiendo que el juego entre la polea y el eje es el mínimo posible, calzan perfecto, el único pricionero es la mejor opción porque presiona toda la superficie contra la pared de la polea


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2016)

La mejor opción es la de dos prisioneros a 90º , ya que la polea apoya sobre una *recta* opuesta a ellos en el eje y *los dos puntos* de apoyo (prisioneros) impiden además los cabeceos laterales.

Los tres puntos de apoyo "perfectamente centrados" serían la peor opción , andaría perfectamente si primero se apretaran dos de ellos para que la polea descanse sobre el eje , y luego se apretara el tercer prisionero "como de compromiso".

Un perno solo es la segunda mejor opción , ya que provee una *recta *y *un punto* de apoyo.

Todo ésto es mas visible cuando la polea no encaja perfectamente en el eje y tiene cierta holgura.

Eso me lo enseñó hace muchos años  un ingeniero mecánico que había estado a cargo del mantenimiento de locomotoras de vapor


----------



## Nepper (Ago 15, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La mejor opción es la de dos prisioneros a 90º , ya que la polea apoya sobre una *recta* opuesta a ellos en el eje y *los dos puntos* de apoyo (prisioneros) impiden además los cabeceos laterales.
> 
> Los tres puntos de apoyo "perfectamente centrados" serían la peor opción , andaría perfectamente si primero se apretaran dos de ellos para que la polea descanse sobre el eje , y luego se apretara el tercer prisionero "como de compromiso".
> 
> ...



Estuve investigando y no encontré información de "pricioneros".
Bueno, mas bien busqué en el libro "Diseño de maquinas" serie SCHAUM de McGraw-Hill y no encontré información de prisioneros. Así que supongo que será invento argentino 
Parece que siempre la forma correcta de transmitir la fuerza de torque fueron las chavetas.


En vista a la falta de información de prisioneros, tenes razón. 
(ha, se nota que no le gusta perder al tipo )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 15, 2016)

entonces gane yo,
porque dije tres y como siempre me falta uno pal' peso en realidad puse dos prisioneros 
así que gane iujuuuu


----------



## dearlana (Sep 16, 2016)

Lo que voy a poner yo ahora no sé si es un acertijo o qué. *Parece una incongruencia matemática:*

Lo encontré en un folio manuscrito del año 1979 aunque me imagino que será un clásico matemático archiconocido. Es bastante curioso:

Para a distinto de b y distinto de c  y todos distintos de cero: 


En la ecuación : 

a  = b + c

Multiplicando el primer miembro y el segundo miembro por a - b

a ( a - b )  *=*  ( b + c ) ( a - b ) 

a^2   - ab  * =*   ba   - b^2  + ac  - bc

a^2  - ab   - ac  *=*  ba  - b^2  -bc

Sacando factor común:

a ( a - b - c )  *=*  b ( a - b - c ) 

Luego:

a *=* b

( *"Imposible"* ; porque partimos de que a es distinto de b  y ni a ni b ni c  valen cero)


----------



## chclau (Sep 16, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> Lo que voy a poner yo ahora no sé si es un acertijo o qué. *Parece una incongruencia matemática:*
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Como a = b + c  =>  a - b - c es cero y por lo tanto no se puede simplificar porque eso es dividir por cero.

O dicho de otro modo, lo que tenes es 
a x 0 = b x 0;

lo que es cierto para todo a y b


----------



## dearlana (Mar 11, 2017)

Pongo algo fácilito:

*"Cinco por cuatro veinte y uno veintidós"*

¿ Como es posible lo anterior ?.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 12, 2017)

5x4.2+1=22


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hubiera leído este hilo antes! El hilo que inicié en este foro sobre el curso de "La Introducción al pensar Matemático" de la universidad de Stanford en California, en inglés "Introduction to Mathematical Thinking" tiene el objetivo de enseñar a pensar como resulta necesario en las matemáticas modernas, pero cuyos métodos son aplicables a resolver los acertijos presentados en este hilo! Realmente los acertijos "juegan" con la ambigüedad de las lenguas que humanos usamos, por ejemplo el Español! Las matemáticas usan sus símbolos y las reglas de sus operadores para expresarse de forma no ambigua!. Así, traduciendo los acertijos a una expresión matemática, el acertijo de ja de ser tal para simplemente resultar siendo una expresión no ambigua!

Resulta que las matemáticas, la física y otras ciencias usan estas técnicas no ambiguas para expresarse y aplicando las reglas para la "prueba matemática" se logran resultados que aparentemente están en conflicto con el "sentido común"! La física cuántica y la donde se aplica la relatividad llega a resultados comprobables en experimentos que se hacen para verificar los resultados que se den aplicando estrictamente el lenguaje matemático no ambiguo! Pero también, como ejemplo la "cosmología", llegan a conclusiones, se llaman teorías hasta que puedan ser verificadas, aplicando estrictamente el lenguaje no ambiguo de las matemáticas. Universos paralelos, "huecos blancos" en contraposición a los "huecos negros", etcétera!

Yo confieso que habiendo reconocido al menos para mí, que el aprender las reglas de la matemática moderna, es de gran valor para mi, para ojalá poder sobreponerme a mis limitaciones en aplicar la lógica combinatoria y para aprender y realmente entender las pruebas matemáticas. No por afición a las matemáticas, no soy ni de lejos capaz ni nunca fui, "pensar" como un matemático y ser un matemático! Pero he reconocido la importancia de adquirir un mejor dominio de las matemáticas modernas para poder adquirir los conocimientos de los cuales requiero para mi afición al modelismo naval. La electrónica siendo una herramienta fundamental requiere para su aplicación en mis soluciones para el modelismo naval el estudiar "Electrónica", "Física" e "Informática". Esta última ciencia que listo no solo consiste de programación, sino también de lógica combinatoria y el vasto campo de la modelación donde me he decidido ir aplicando la lengua de modelación "Modelica"! Igualmente la verificación de la calidad de los modelos que voy diseñando, comparando resultados de experimentos con aquellos generados por los modelos correspondientes! "Hardware-in-the-Loop", "HiL" y Software-in-the-Loop", SiL. Otra vez aquí requiere tanto de sólidos conocimientos de la electrónica y de la física para diseñar los modelos y de la informática para codificar estos. Pero igualmente las matemáticas juegan un importantísimo rol, tanto en el diseño, como en la evaluación de resultados experimentales versus resultados de los modelos en diseño usando las matemáticas dentro de la software de Wolfram Software, "Matematica" y "SystemModeler"!

Si dedicándome al tema no quedara fascinado, sería imposible tener la perseverancia necesaria en cada uno de los múltiples tópicos. 

Realmente el resolver los acertijos que aquí se presentan, el primer paso sería convertir el mensaje del "texto" de un acertijo en una expresión usando las "expresiones matemáticas"! El curso mencionado en su primer capítulo, la primera semana, hace exactamente eso para hacer claro que la ambigüedad del lenguaje común en el ser humano sabe como interpretarlo! Pero acertijos no son mas que juegos que tienden a llevarnos a mal interpretar la ambigüedad!


----------



## dearlana (Mar 12, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> 5x4.2+1=22



-----------------------------------

papirrin: ¡ Imbatible !...que no hay manera...


----------



## dearlana (Mar 20, 2017)

*A ver si alguien sabe cual es el dedo del tomillo y porqué...*


----------



## dearlana (Mar 22, 2017)

...es el dedo medio.


----------



## dearlana (May 5, 2017)

*¿ Qué animal es doble ? *:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2017)

El huevo de doble yema ?


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2017)

El* gato*...


























Porque es* gato*...




















Y* araña*.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 27, 2017)

¿Como se escribe?:

Durmiendo...o... dormiendo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2017)

*Duo*rmiendo (junto con la bruja )


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 27, 2017)

¿Cual es la* onomatopeya* de un conejo que ve un camión yendo hacia el en alta velocidad?.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 27, 2017)

No se escribe ni durmiendo ni dormiendo...

Se escribe despierto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2017)

A veces sonambuleo 


Hablando en serio , mi hermana era-es sonámbula , se sentaba en la cama y conversaba con mi otra hermana , mi otra hermana me venía a buscar para que la ayudara e entender si estaba despierta o sonámbula , seguia la conversación y con los ojos abiertos 

Al final descubrí que la cosa era preguntarle la hora , entonces susurraba algo incomprensible y se iba a dormir.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 27, 2017)

Ese tema es delicado. Porque hay que controlarlos mucho por la noche. Cerrarles la puerta de la habitación por fuera, con llave y cosas así. Algunos se han subido a la azotea y se pueden caer.

Tengo entendido que no conviene despertarlos, sobre todo si se hace con brusquedad. No tocarlos por si se despiertan y se asustan. Hay que hablarles muy suavemente y bajito; intentando que vuelvan a la cama.

A unos 40 Kms. de aquí vivía Juan Miguel. Como de la familia. Fue sonámbulo toda su vida. 

Por la noche subía incluso las escaleras entre la primera y la segunda planta de la casa. Lo hacía con los dos brazos extendidos hacia adelante todo el rato. 

Murió joven, pero fue por un accidente de coche.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 28, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> ¿Cual es la* onomatopeya* de un conejo que ve un camión yendo hacia el en alta velocidad?.



En realidad es una expresión de duda.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 5, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> En realidad es una expresión de duda.



Cualquiera sabe por donde puede tirar la respuesta...

Lo mejor es que el conejo se ponga a buen recaudo y no piense mucho...


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 5, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> Cualquiera sabe por donde puede tirar la respuesta...
> 
> Lo mejor es que el conejo se ponga a buen recaudo y no piense mucho...



Y la expresión de duda es...


*¿Matopeya?*







*¿Onomatopeya?*


Cueck de 10 megatones.


----------



## chclau (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## yosimiro (Jul 5, 2017)

chclau dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfppt_pEBSA



Malo ...



*Naif.*


----------



## Nepper (Ago 4, 2017)

Al principio es una entretenida animación, muy apegada a homenajear esos videojuegos de 8 bits. Luego de verlo un par de veces la música se pega y se vuelve extraño notar que la cosa no termina ahí.

Les dejo una pista del oscuro secreto, solo deben analizar bien la página 10 del manual.


----------



## krlosss (Ago 23, 2017)

El solipsista, 1953.


Walter B. Jehova, por cuyo nombre no pido disculpas, pues en realidad ese era su nombre, había sido un solipsista toda la vida. 

Un solipsista -por si acaso no conoce la palabra- es alguien que cree que él es la única cosa que realmente existe, que las demás personas y el universo en general sólo existen en su mente y que si dejara de imaginárselos dejarían de existir.

Un día, Walter B. Jehová se convirtió en solipsista practicante. En una semana su esposa se había fugado con otro hombre, había perdido su empleo de funcionario en una agencia de envíos y se había roto una pierna corriendo tras un gato negro para evitar que se cruzara en su camino.

Convaleciente en una cama de hospital, decidió acabar con todo.

Miró a través de la ventana, fijó la vista en las estrellas, deseó que dejaran de existir y ya no estaban allí. 

Luego, deseó que todas las demás personas cesaran su existencia y el hospital se tornó extrañamente callado, incluso para un hospital. 

Después, deseó que el mundo desapareciera, y se encontró suspendido en un 
vacío. 

Se deshizo de su cuerpo casi con la misma facilidad y luego dio el paso final de desear que él mismo no existiera.

Nada sucedió.

-¡Qué extraño! -pensó. ¿Puede haber un limite para el solipsismo?

-Sí -dijo una voz.

-¿Quién eres tú? -preguntó Walter B. Jehová.

-Yo soy quien creó el universo que tú acabas de desaparecer con 
tu deseo. Y ahora has tomado mi lugar. Hubo un profundo suspiro. 

-Al fin puedo abandonar mi propia existencia, encontrar el olvido y dejarte a cargo.

-Pero, ¿cómo puedo yo dejar de existir? Es lo que estoy tratando de hacer, ¿sabes?

-Sí, ya lo sé -dijo la voz. Tienes que hacerlo de la misma manera que yo lo hice: Crea un universo. 
Espera a que alguien en verdad crea lo que tú creíste y desee que ya no exista. 
Luego te puedes jubilar y dejar que él tome tu lugar. Adiós.

Y la voz desapareció.

Walter B. Jehová estaba solo en el vacío y únicamente había una cosa que podía hacer: 
Creó el cielo y la tierra.

Tardó siete días.




EL FINAL, 1961.

El profesor Jones había trabajado en la teoría del tiempo a lo largo de muchos años.
—Y he encontrado la ecuación clave—dijo un buen día a su hija —. El tiempo es  un campo. La máquina que he fabricado puede manipular, e incluso invertir, dicho campo.
Apretando un botón mientras hablaba, dijo:
— Esto hará retroceder el tiempo el retroceder hará esto — dijo, hablaba mientras botón un apretando.
— Campo dicho, invertir incluso e, manipular puede fabricado he que máquina la.
Campo un es tiempo el. — Hija su a día buen un dijo —. Clave ecuación la encontrado he y.
Años muchos de largo lo a tiempo del teoría la en trabajado había Jones profesor el.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2017)

Hola a todos , ?cual es la semejança entre una tortuga con un relogio sobre lo casco y una jueven chica aun virgen?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?cual es la semejança entre una tortuga con un relogio sobre lo casco y una jueven chica aun virgen?.


 
No ve la hora . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No ve la hora . . .


!SI , las dos no veen la hora , jajajajajaja , felicitaciones acertaste en la muesca!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 2, 2017)

*Negro por fuera y verde por dentro. ¿ Qué es ? :*


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 2, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> *Negro por fuera y verde por dentro. ¿ Qué es ? :*



Un aguacate (palta) descompuesto


----------



## krlosss (Sep 2, 2017)

Mmmm. no se...Aguacates hay casi negros, bastante verde amarillentos...

Un marcianito de luto?


----------



## dearlana (Sep 6, 2017)

*Solución:*

*Un cura* harto de lechugas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2017)

Verde por afuera y rojo por dentro y no es la sandía


----------



## dearlana (Sep 21, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Verde por afuera y rojo por dentro y no es la sandía



------------------------------

Después de la solución al acertijo mío, este no debe de andar muy lejos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## yosimiro (Sep 24, 2017)

La versión naif.


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 25, 2017)

que es negro por fuera, verde por dentro y atraviesa las paredes?


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 25, 2017)

*El mismo cura*, con la *"urgencia"*, luego de haber comido tanta lechuga.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 25, 2017)

Nombre que es una contracción de dos estructuras de pensamiento opuestas.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 25, 2017)

DownBabylon dijo:


> que es negro por fuera, verde por dentro y atraviesa las paredes?



Efectivamente es una bala de chaqueta de metal (metal jaket) de uranio empobrecido



yosimiro dijo:


> Nombre que es una contracción de dos estructuras de pensamiento opuestas.




Me mataste... a ver, tenemos el sujeto "Dos estructuras de pensamientos opuestos".
Ahora, ambas se contraen.
Suponiendo que una estructura de pensamiento es Izquierda, y la otra Derecha, pues cumplen con la condición que son Opuestas y ambas son estructuras de pensamiento.
El hecho de que se contraen indica que ambas se echan para atras o se esta reduciendo la cantidad de "pensadores" de dichas estructuras. Dicho de otra forma, se está reduciendo la población, así que supongo que la respuesta es:
Guerra 






Para que piensen, les dejo otro acertijo:
Con 6 cerillos (fósforos, iniciadores de fuego, escarbadientes, mondadientes, etc.) formar 4 triangulos.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 25, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> *El mismo cura*, con la *"urgencia"*, luego de haber comido tanta lechuga.



---------------------------------


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 25, 2017)

Nepper dijo:


> Efectivamente es una bala de chaqueta de metal (metal jaket) de uranio empobrecido
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ese ya se vió(me parece).*Tetraedro*


*Un poco de ayuda.*

La primera, es la razón de esta estructura, y está casi completa.

La segunda es un ejemplo de la otra estructura, y está completo(el ejemplo, obvio)

Tambien podría decirse que una marca de desodorante(más ayuda, es en como se pronuncia), y una obra social de aquí(Argentina) definen estas estructuras.

Y por último...


Era un nombre


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 25, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> *El mismo cura*, con la *"urgencia"*, luego de haber comido tanta lechuga.



no,es un aguacate fantasma !


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 26, 2017)

Quedan unos días.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2017)

5 segundos de Gugl =  Oxímoron


----------



## carlosloza (Oct 23, 2017)

es negro, le dan la lista con el nombre de que perro debe oler la cola


----------



## dearlana (Dic 11, 2017)

Muy facilita esta:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2017)

DownBabylon dijo:


> que es negro por fuera, verde por dentro y atraviesa las paredes?



el musgo , ese especie de ongo que pone verde las paredes y luego negro o sea es negro,lo raspas y es verde y se mete en la pared humeda y sale por el otro lado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> Muy facilita esta:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 162310



El dos . . .  uh me pasé por uno


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 19, 2017)

Acertijo Electrónico

Soy como araña pero no soy un IC quien soy


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Gata                                   !


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Gata                                   !



  es Gata es acertijo electrónico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Gato                      !

Uña                            !


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Gato                      !
> 
> Uña                            !



nop no gato ni tampoco gatu ni uña


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2017)

¿ Un cola anillada extraviado y vuelto a encontrar ?


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 19, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Soy como araña pero no soy un IC quien soy


Un protoboard montado a lo bestia


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 19, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Un cola anillada extraviado y vuelto a encontrar ?



 cola pero interesante respuesta



sp_27 dijo:


> Un protoboard montado a lo bestia



No protoboard pero estuvo cerca

Se rinden? Es bien facil


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Armado araña en el aire o en zócalos cómo los valvulares ?


----------



## Nepper (Dic 19, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> cola pero interesante respuesta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una cucaracha!

Enviado desde mi Motorola C200 mediante Netscape


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Armado araña en el aire o en zócalos cómo los valvulares ?



Acertijo Electrónico

Soy como araña pero no soy un IC quien soy

Un circuito integrado es similar una araña entonces que era

Tatan ganador....el que mas se acerco fue DOSMETROS

Un zocalo de 8 patas para IC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

no me convenciste . . .


----------



## dearlana (Abr 7, 2018)

Esta pregunta me la pasaron en un whatsapp al móvil nuevo. ( El W510 se murió):

*¿ Cuanto pesa una tarta y media, sabiendo que una tarta pesa un kilo más media tarta ?.
*

Parece un trabalenguas o que está mal planteado. Pero es fácil.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 7, 2018

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y va otra pregunta:

A ver si saben qué es esto:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

dearlana dijo:


> *una tarta pesa un kilo más media tarta *


 
O sea 2 kilos



dearlana dijo:


> *¿ Cuanto pesa una tarta y media ?*


 
Tres kilos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 8, 2018)

T = 1Kg + 1/2T

T - 1/2T = 1Kg

1/2T = 1Kg

T = 2Kg


----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2018)

Enhorabuena a los dos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 11, 2018

Otra foto a ver si averiguan lo que es la pieza de arriba:


----------



## capitanp (Abr 12, 2018)

dearlana dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los dos.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 11, 2018
> 
> ...




parece una cavidad de un magnetron


----------



## dearlana (Abr 17, 2018)

¡ Perfecto capitanp !. Has acertado. Era bastante difícil. Son las cavidades resonantes de un magnetrón; en paredes de cobre puro.

¡ Felicidades !.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 17, 2018



capitanp dijo:


> T = 1Kg + 1/2T
> 
> T - 1/2T = 1Kg
> 
> ...




Ok: La tarta pesa 2 kilogramos, luego la tarta y media pesará 3 kilogramos.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 17, 2018)

ni que era tan dificil...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2018)




----------



## dearlana (Jul 19, 2018)

Este banco está ocupado por un padre y por un hijo. El hijo se llama Juan, el padre ya te lo he dicho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2018)

Esteeeeee


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2018)

*Este ban*co = *Esteban*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2018)

Por eso puse Esteeeee , para dejarlo abierto para otros


----------



## peperc (Jul 25, 2018)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Acertijo Electrónico
> 
> Soy como araña pero no soy un IC quien soy
> 
> ...



un zocalo es el calzoncillo de un ci....

hace un monton que no uso zocalos !!!!!


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2018)

Este proviene de una copiadera:

Un pastor le dice a otro “Si te doy una oveja tendrás el doble que yo, pero si tu me das una tendremos la misma cantidad”¿Cuántas ovejas tenía cada uno? .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2018)

5 y 7


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2019)

¿ Que número sigue a la siguiente serie ? :

*1*
*11
21
1211
111221*
*312211*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que número sigue a la siguiente serie ? :
> 
> *1*
> *11
> ...




*13112221*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2019)




----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

Averigua que hora es la que indica el reloj de péndulo cuando da 13 campanadas.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 23, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> Averigua que hora es la que indica el reloj de péndulo cuando da 13 campanadas.



jjajaj la hora de arreglarlo

yo preguntaría, cuántas campanadas al dia da un reloj de péndulo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2019)

Por que es lo mismo :

El  4% de 75 , que el 75% de 4  ????????????????


----------



## peperc (Mar 15, 2019)

ah.. mira que curioso...
lo escribis y ahi te das cuenta solito

(75 /100) * 4 ....... y la otra es  (4 / 100) * 75

en ambos casos queda arriba 75 * 4 y abajo en el denominador 100 

asi que .. se igual nomas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2019)

Exacto , y nos facilitará calcular algunos


----------



## dearlana (Mar 20, 2019)

*¿ Qué es lo que no le quedó más remedio que darle tu bisabuelo a tu bisabuela, tu abuelo a tu abuela, tu padre a tu madre y tú le tendrás que dar a tu mujer ?.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2019)

La razón


----------



## dearlana (Mar 20, 2019)

¿ Claro...Era tan evidente y fácil !...De toda lógica.

Enhorabuena .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2019)

P.D.: Si querida













P.D2.: Si querida


----------



## dearlana (Mar 22, 2019)

Sin ninguna duda.

Hasta yo lo digo todo el tiempo según entro a casa:

Si querida.

Bueno...yo sin el "querida". Solo digo: Si...si...si... (3 Horas más tarde) Si...si...si...


----------



## dearlana (Jun 14, 2019)

*Por lógica:*

Desde un punto de vista físico, real:

El infinito es una cantidad tan grande que no tiene fin.

O sea: Que: Por muy pequeña que sea una cantidad, una cosa, un objeto...

Si existe un número infinito de ellos: Su valor es el Infinito.

O sea que: Una cantidad ínfima = Un infinitésimo...

Por muy pequeño que sea, tan pequeño como queramos...

Si la cantidad de esos infinitésimos es infinita...

Un infinitésimo, infinitas veces: Dará lugar a un valor infinito.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Siempre me he planteado lo anterior de esa manera. Sin embargo parece haber una discrepancia con los conceptos matemáticos. Sobre todo con los que se toman matemáticamente por convención.

Como este:

"n elevado a cero es igual a 1" ( Para cualquier valor que tenga n ).

O en el caso de los Límites que tienden a cero. ( Creo que nunca llegarían a cero ).


----------



## peperc (Jun 14, 2019)

hola, mira, te hare esa cuestion mas simple de ver.
casi diria como una paradoja:

imaginate una torta, o una porcion de torta.
esta se puede dividir infinitamente:
la corto en 2 y cada pedazo en 2 mas y cada pedazo en 2 mas infinitamente.
sin limites, ya que siempre habra "pedazos" y cada uno podre volver a dividirlo.
entonces, podria decir que esa torta esta formada por infinitos pedacitos ?? 
sin embargo, "infinito" suena a algo sin limites, algo gigantesco, y nosotros sabemos que es una torta, que posee limites.

es solo para pensarlo al concepto de "infinito" .
para reveer los conceptos.
seguro que el que esta en "altas matematicas" lo tiene claro.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 25, 2019)

Por eso el Infinito es bidireccional. ( Es una de las teorías ). ( Llegaremos a los átomos de la tarta...pero seguirán siendo átomos pertenecientes a esa tarta ) ( A los protones...a los neutrones...a los quarks "tarteros"...etc. ).


----------



## dearlana (Ago 9, 2019)

Ya estamos buscando el predecido top quark y esto no parece acabarse nunca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> sin embargo, "infinito" suena a algo sin limites


 
Claro , sin límites de tamaño o sin límite de divisiones , fracciones , porciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## peperc (Mar 12, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



esta todo en ingles y este es un foro de castellano.

y en ingles entiendo :
peliculas porno.
musica ( la musica, no la letra) .
peliculas mudas
fotos, dibujos
los pocos calculos matematicos que comprendo en castellano, tambien en ingles.

pero no a este fulano.
nadie es perfecto, no ??

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2020)

No.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 13, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> jjajaj la hora de arreglarlo
> 
> yo preguntaría, cuántas campanadas al dia da un reloj de péndulo?



Suponiendo que no de los cuartos de hora, las medias horas y los tres cuartos de hora = 156 campanadas.

Aunque, teniendo en cuenta por donde van los tiros, una respuesta podría ser: " Las necesarias ".


----------



## capitanp (Mar 14, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> Suponiendo que no de los cuartos de hora, las medias horas y los tres cuartos de hora = 156 campanadas.
> 
> Aunque, teniendo en cuenta por donde van los tiros, una respuesta podría ser: " Las necesarias ".




No son *144* campanadas, jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2020)

No son 144 campanadas

o

No , son 144 campanadas ?


----------



## capitanp (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 14, 2020)

.... Usease que las "doce" ¿sólo se cuenta una vez?


----------



## dearlana (Mar 14, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No son 144 campanadas
> 
> o
> 
> No , son 144 campanadas ?



1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10+11+12 (...am) + 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10+11+12 (...pm) = Son 156 campanadas.

No son 174 campanadas.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Y va otra adivinanza: ( La estoy copiando ahora de un libro de adivinanzas ):

*¿ Qué será será ?...que cuanto más le saques...¡ más grande se hará !.*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
 Y otra adivinanza:

*¿ Cual es el santo de los bocadillos ?.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10+11+12 (...am) + 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10+11+12 (...pm) = Son 156 campanadas.
> 
> No son 174 campanadas. . . . .



¿ Como se interpreta ?  
"No son 174 campanadas" o "No*,* son 174 campanadas"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2020)

😜


----------



## capitanp (Mar 14, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10+11+12 (...am) + 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10+11+12 (...pm) = Son 156 campanadas.
> 
> No son 174 campanadas.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




NO*, son 144 campanadas, *al dar las últimas 12 campanadas (12:00PM ) ya es otro dia, de ahi la gracia del acertijo



PD:

1: un pozo
2: San wicht


----------



## dearlana (Mar 15, 2020)

Pozo: Correcto. ( El libro decía hoyo ).

San Dwich : Correcto.

¡ Enhorabuena !


----------



## dearlana (Abr 26, 2020)

¿ De todas las patadas que le puedas dar a la pata de arranque de una moto: En qué patada arrancará ?.


dearlana dijo:


> Por eso el Infinito es bidireccional. ( Es una de las teorías ). ( Llegaremos a los átomos de la tarta...pero seguirán siendo átomos pertenecientes a esa tarta ) ( A los protones...a los neutrones...a los quarks "tarteros"...etc. ).


Miren esto que curioso, respecto a un infinito número de cifras decimales. Lo mejor que he encontrado:


----------



## capitanp (Abr 26, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> ¿ De todas las patadas que le puedas dar a la pata de arranque de una moto: En qué patada arrancará ?.




pus, en la última


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> ¿ De todas las patadas que le puedas dar a la pata de arranque de una moto: En qué patada arrancará ?.


depende de la moto, si tiene pedal de acelerador con esa...




__





						Refacciones de Habitáculo Pedales de Acelerador | MercadoLibre.com.mx
					

Descubre los productos más buscados que no te puedes perder en Refacciones de Habitáculo Pedales de Acelerador ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compra Protegida © ¡Lo mejor está por llegar!




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx
				




no me gustan las adivinanzas, tienen millones de respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> ¿ De todas las patadas que le puedas dar a la pata de arranque de una moto: En qué patada arrancará ?.


 
En la última !


----------



## dearlana (Abr 27, 2020)




----------

